# Naruto Gekitou Ninja Taisen! 4 (GC) Discussion Thread



## Seany (Aug 2, 2005)

just wondering if anyone else read pazuzu's topic thread, and OMG i can't believe my prayers have been answered its finally coming, is every one else as excited as me?


----------



## Inuyashamish (Aug 2, 2005)

link to the thread, i wanna read it


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2005)

Didn't hear anything about this...I always assumed there would be a part 4 

Is there any link you can provide us, so we can verify it?


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 2, 2005)

I need this game.

But I don't have a Japanese Gamecube....


----------



## Seany (Aug 2, 2005)

umm ok, 666 Satan Pimping Project
theres bearly any info, but its enough.

^ u could always get a freeloader, u dont need a japanese gamecube


----------



## AznGaara (Aug 2, 2005)

Bout time news of the game came out, now all i need is some screens:


----------



## Seany (Aug 2, 2005)

god i hope kisame is in this one


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2005)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> umm ok, 666 Satan Pimping Project
> theres bearly any info, but its enough.
> 
> ^ u could always get a freeloader, u dont need a japanese gamecube




I'm still kind of skeptical, if it's coming out in the Winter '05, then pre-orders should be starting very soon...if there's nothing by mid-september then I'll very serious doubts. But...I'm hoping for the best and want to add the game to my naruto collection (GNT: 2 AND 3, Naruto 3 DS)


----------



## AznGaara (Aug 2, 2005)

yeh i'm bout to get one just to have it, (got GNT 2,3) and now dis


----------



## Porygon (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm kind of skeptical too, I trust Pazuzu but I prefer a link with the official info and screenshots if possible


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FFLN (Aug 2, 2005)

*Gekitou Ninja Taisen 4!? Woohoo!!!*

You can read when it's slated to come out in Pazuzu's topic o' info sticky.

Wowzers! I'm really looking forward to this one! I'm wondering just how many more additions have been made.

Thoughts, comments, celebratory w00ts?

Must find more info.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Aug 2, 2005)

Will probably have Kimimaro and the rest of the sound people... Too bad it's based on the anime, though... Otherwise we'd have some cool characters >_>;


----------



## Delta Shell (Aug 2, 2005)

Can't wait..We need some of the recent characters..the sound four, Kim, Kabuto..and for freaks sake NO MIZUKI!! He's practically a seperate skin for Iruki, heck instead or Mizuki, Akamaru and Kankuro's puppet having their own slots why not give spaces to characters that people do want to see..

Maybe Dosu and Kisame..

Oh yeah we need a drunken Lee special..


----------



## freegood (Aug 2, 2005)

I bought part 3 three months ago...


----------



## FFLN (Aug 2, 2005)

It would be majorly crappy if they put in those two Stupid Brothers though. They haven't put in any filler characters... yet, but if they do... stupid move on their part.

After 3 games of GNT, I don't want to see Dosu in it either. I'd prefer that they put the time and effort into new characters and buffing up previous characters. Naruto for one, really needs new moves. That Naruto Rendan is getting boring. Higher level Kyuubi is also something they need to add in, CS & CS2 Sasuke is another one, Drunk Lee another, Sound 5 and their various CS and CS2 forms, Kisame definitely, more jounin, and more specials for all!!!


----------



## HinataFanBoy (Aug 2, 2005)

that and Ninden? T_T i gotta get a mod chip! hehe my friends gonna be seeing me alot more ^_^ (he has a japanese ps2)


----------



## Gejimayu (Aug 2, 2005)

I hope they don't nerf Lee. Just now I've mastered the art of kicking ass with him, and I'm schooling 95% of the people I fight at cons, so I hope he doesn't see any significant changes... 

Drunken Lee would kick ass though, but how would it fit with Ura Renge? Would you have to do the down+X at critical health without any gates open? Depending on how much ass Drunken Lee kicks, it'd be a tough choice between being able to open gates (first gate, uber chip damage + guard breaking, plus 5th gate Ura Renge) and having what might turn out to be a glorified Kyuubi Naruto. Unless, however, they gave Drunken Lee something like Shikamaru's auto-dodge and a few strings as good as his normal ones for chip damage and guard breaking.

As for the other characters, kick Mizuki the hell out, no filler characters, no Sound nin (except maybe the Four). Take off Akamaru/Karasu if they need to make room. Bring in Kabuto, Kisame and Kimimaro, and have Kisame and Kimimaro take the place of Zabuza and Haku, since they could be like clones anyway-- Kimi would be good super-Haku, so unless they have the shotacon real bad people who play him would have nothing to cry about. XP

Man, wish they had bootdiscs for PS2 so I could play Ninden on mine, since I don't want to mod the slim-type...


----------



## Hatake "KakaShi" (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey when's it come out?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm pretty sure there's a smiliar thread in the Gaming Department. 

here.

Oh..and they should definelty bring in the Sound 4,  Kimimaro, and Kasame...maybe a few missing Jounins (i.e. Asuma..) 

And as for specials...it would be cool if they added more specials...for each character. The upgrades (additional characters and special) were awesome. Hopefully this should be better. But like I said before, I'm skeptical about the game release...until pre-orders  become officially available


----------



## FFLN (Aug 2, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure there's a smiliar thread in the Gaming Department.



Yes, but more people come to House of U. more often than they do there.

I don't think they'll kick anyone out. I don't think it's a space issue for them... though I haven't run it through my DVD drive. More than likely they'll keep the previous characters and just make room for the new ones. It would be nice if they gave Naruto a better Kage Bunshin system of attacks similar to Itachi's though. GNT3 made Itachi seem like more of a Kage Bunshin user than Naruto. It would be nice if other characters who've used it could show it off sometime too.


----------



## Cholisose (Aug 2, 2005)

Aw man, I want to play as Kimimaro SO bad. I also want to play as Dosu SO bad, so I probably shouldn't get my hopes up too much. Drunken Lee would be really fun to play. As well as Jiroubou, Tayuya, Kidoumaru, and Sakon. Lol, think of playing Sakon, and splitting them in two somehow... They could add transformed Gaara mode as well. Perhaps CS2 modes for the Sound Five and Sasuke characters would be cool too. Kisame could be cool. Perhaps Shizune too. 

And what's your problem with Mizuki, Delta Shell? They had him in the first game made already, so why not keep him in the later games? He probably takes up a very small amount of the game disc's space.


----------



## Shishou (Aug 2, 2005)

YES! YEEEEEES! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!

*cums*  Can't fucking wait.  Can't wait for some images, either.


You can expect a GNT4 Character review within a week of it's release, though


----------



## FFLN (Aug 2, 2005)

LOL! Way to double post Shishou.

I do know that that's one game I'm looking forward to for Christmas/December/Winter/whatever.


----------



## justafase (Aug 2, 2005)

Fuck and I haven't even played 3 yet


----------



## Spidey (Aug 2, 2005)

Jesus I can't wait for this game, I'm tired of destroying everyone I know at the 3rd one, I need some new stuff. There are soo many modes and upgrades they could put in the game... can't wait.... God damn it, i want screenshots!!


----------



## Manetheren (Aug 3, 2005)

I absolutely LOVE GNT3 (and my friends are addicted to it now as well).

I cannot wait until preorders start on the various import sites.

Things I want added:

Characters:
-Kabuto
-Kisame
-Asuma
-Kurenai
-Sound 4
-Kimimaro

Random stuff
-Curse Seal and Curse Seal lvl 2 upgrades for characters (perhaps draining health at the 2nd level like 5th Gate for Lee?)
-Drunken Boxing for Lee (A time limited upgrade instead of like with the gates, enhanced dodging like Shikamaru instead of blocking, faster attacks, somthing like that)
-2nd level Kyuubi upgrade for Naruto
-No more Naruto Rendan as the main special for Naruto.  Make it a normal move or something.  Make Rasengan the main Special (and the Kyuubi Rasengan for when in Kyuubi mode).
-All of the new moves used by people in the Sasuke arc (The Shadow strangle one for Shikamaru (Special move... maybe even adding a form of the Kagemane as a normal move), the 2-headed dog transformation for a new Kiba special, Chouji's Partial Baika, and his 3 pills for upgrades (adding the Butterfly wings thing as a crit. special)...  Kankurou's 2nd puppet (and the double puppet killing move thing), Temari's Summoning move special.  Gaara's Desert Avalanche for a special (instead of the Shukaku hand/shield one), the Shukaku Shield, and maybe give him the partial shukaku transformation form with corresponding specials
-RASENGAN FOR JIRAIYA...  make it a NORMAL move for him too.  (just not as powerful...)
-


----------



## Svenjamin (Aug 3, 2005)

You know what's even better though??? by the time the game is released, the anime would surely have covered some of the new manga characters by then, such as 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Chiyo, Deidara, Sasori




and who knows, they might even add alternate costumes for 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the time-skip




i don't mind if they keep Mizuki, as long as they give him an even bigger change, i don't want him to be too much of an Iruka clone. Also Akamaru should go, and Karasu too.

Here are some of my suggestions.
-Replace Sasuke's sharingan with cursed seal
-Let Kankuro change puppets from Karasu to his new one Kuroari
-Give alternate costumes for Gaara and Temari for the rescue arc
-Add Kisame and Kabuto who should have been in the previous game
-Give Chouji the pills, much like Lee opening the gates, Neji the hakke 128, Kiba the garouga, ino the mind confusion move and so forth
-Naruto's super attack, the Naruto Rendan, should be replaced with rasengan and instead be turned into a combo animation, much like the one he already has by pressing B a few times


----------



## FFLN (Aug 3, 2005)

It would be nice if they added in a new Shadow Battle Mode. Instead of fighting that Rain ninja and his clones, they should add in random Jounin and Chuunin from all of the villages we've seen. Or at least change them to Ebisu. I'm sort of getting of that Rain ninja and him saying "Lucky!" all the time. It would also be nice if they added more to the Omake too. When viewing the character models, it would be nice if you could pick which victory or defeat pose they make as you're viewing them. It's sort of bland just viewing one pose for each character. 

I would prefer if Naruto only kept one Rasengan special rather than getting another one. I want them to replace his Naruto Rendan with his Mass Kage Bunshin combo that he used against Gaara. That would be cool... or at least allow us to switch out specials sort of like how it works in the DBZ Budokai games.



> -Naruto's super attack, the Naruto Rendan, should be replaced with rasengan and instead be turned into a combo animation, much like the one he already has by pressing B a few times



Sort of like what they did for Itachi's Kage Bunshin appearing behind the character and stabbing them in the back. Yes, I know it's Itachi that actually teleports back there and that the Kage Bunshin is in front, but it was easier to just say it the way I did. 
They should actually have more moves like that so that instead of wasting it on a special, it'll be a reward for learning to do a good combo. I actually don't like how Chouji's meat tank special only hits one character. They should change that so it hits whoever's in the way.


----------



## SixPartFugue (Aug 3, 2005)

Woot! GNT4! When's it coming out?

If they continue with the add 9 characters pattern this is who I want:
Sound 4
Kimimaro: In CS2 he could also gets wierd bone thing on his arm and the spinal chord whip. His super could then change to the last dance he used. 
Kisame
Kabuto
Shizune
Then someone random, like Anko in GNT3. I want Hayate, but I don't see them adding him. That would be sweet though. Or maybe Asuma or Kurenai or one of the other Jounin.

But yeah. People are talking about them getting rid of characters (mizuki, puppet, dog). There is absolutely no reason to do that. It's not like getting rid of those 3 characters will allow them to add 3 more. They could just do that anyway.

Other things I want:
Shika's Chuunin jacket.
New super for Shika. His is retarded. Give him the neck bind thing.
Chouji's pills. Like Gates.
Saskue w/ CS and CS2. He's Sharingan default like, then can switch into the other modes like Lee's gates. Make CS2 temporary or self-damaging like Lee's second gate.
New super for Naruto. Maybe two different variations on Rasengan.
New Super for Kiba. The two headed dog thing.
Kakashi is Sharingan default. No life-sucking crap.
Higher level Kyuubi for Naruto.

Other characters I want if they decide to add manga characters for some reason or another:
Chiyo
Sasori
Deidara


----------



## Cholisose (Aug 3, 2005)

This is a little random, but I really want to play as Zetsu. I mean, seriously. We haven't seen him fight yet, but can you imagine? I want to freaking have his big ol' Venus Flytrap thing bite my opponent's head off, be it Jiraiya or Hinata. I want Zetsu to EAT his enemies. Just lunge forward and take a big juicy bite. Perhaps eat one of their limbs, to weaken their attacks the rest of the match. Once the enemy is KO'ed and the match is won, Zetsu will start slurping up the enemy for his little victory thing. And Zetsu can merge into the ground and sneak away from the other players. For other moves, Zetsu can, like, shoot out vines or something. Who cares.

On another note, it'd be fun to play as Hayate and Genma. Genma can spit out his toothpick of course, and Hayate's got the utterly glorious Dance of the Crescent Moon. How can we go wrong?


----------



## Woofie (Aug 3, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Word. 

I'll be checking all the gaming sites I know every hour until I see confirmation of this.


----------



## hakke (Aug 3, 2005)

info or not... it should come out in nov/december... like the last 2, im still having lots of fun with GNT3, and anyone attemping to play as Itachi/Shika gets a 3 vs 1 battle


----------



## Ninja_dude (Aug 3, 2005)

YES, At last it is confirmed. YAY. Do anybody know the official website? this is so cool. NO FILLERCHARS. And no mizuki, he is so boring. i want, new specials for everybody, more transformations, bigger stages, dosu, kabuto, shizune, tonton, kisame, no arm in jacket itachi (have you seen what happens if you mangekyo sharingan itachi?), saku, sound 4, kimimaru. 1337!!!


----------



## FFLN (Aug 3, 2005)

You're right. Shikamaru does need a new special. His current one is just crappy. 

They also should give Gaara his little sand clouds to ride on. It'll be like Temari's fan or Hinata's flying. It'll be useful against Kimimaro's Dance of the Pine, the one which creates a forest of bone. That should be Kimimaro's area special only while he's in CS2 though. It wouldn't be that over-powering unless you're using limitless chakra. They already gave Shino a similar area special. Kimimaro's would just be more complete and a bit harder to dodge, but still blockable as most attacks are. 

When it comes to stages, they've definitely gotta have the Valley of the End. It would be alot cooler if they could change the environment of the game a bit and allow the characters to run up the cliffs and fight there a bit and if you're tackled while on the cliff, your character would plummet to the bottom of the waterfall with a huge splash! That would just be a cool addition to their stages. So far, the only stage they've had that really affects combat is the Mist-filled Bridge stage. It's big and it's hard to see. It's even harder to see when the characters are further apart. They've gotta make more cool and unique stages. Adding a few obstacles like pillars or trees should help too. The shape of the arena already helps a bit in dodging certain attacks and allowing opportunities for counter-attacks, so it would fit right in if they put things like that. They could make them go semi-transparent too so that it wouldn't block anyone's field of vision. They've just gotta make the stages cooler when it comes to affecting the matches instead of just visuals. They've been working on this game for a while, so it's very possible for them to implement something like that for a few new stages or just one at the least. While that would be nice though, if the characters are revamped a bit and more are added, it'll still be good. It would be better with more additions though. Haven't they played any of the DBZ: Budokai games?


----------



## Seany (Aug 3, 2005)

Yesss i cant wait, i want all the characters mentioned, all the new moves, and stages should be
different forest
trees, well if they can pull it off.
hospital rooftop
rock place, where kiba fought sakon
valley of the end!! i can't wait to here the music for this lvl, u know its gonna be awesome.
and maybe outside orochimarus castle.
Also they could add timeskip naruto as a special character since part 2 should start in like october.


----------



## Shishou (Aug 3, 2005)

I wonder how they will do the Cursed Seal...  If they even bother...


----------



## Sariachan (Aug 3, 2005)

Manetheren said:
			
		

> I absolutely LOVE GNT3 (and my friends are addicted to it now as well).
> 
> I cannot wait until preorders start on the various import sites.
> 
> ...


You wrote all I wanted to see in NGNT4, Mane!
I can't wait this game come out...I'm playing the third episode but I want more characters!


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 3, 2005)

You know the Sound 4 is gonna be in this one.  And I hope to God they have Aoi and the new Mizuki... XD


----------



## AznGaara (Aug 3, 2005)

^I just want Kimimaro!!  Gaara better transform in this one too.


----------



## Seany (Aug 3, 2005)

yea i want transformed gaara too!! he would be better as a seperate character


----------



## silverwings (Aug 3, 2005)

omg, so excited.  

Though sad since I still haven't finished unlocking all of 3 yet. ;-;


----------



## Tsunade-Hime (Aug 3, 2005)

yes, i can't wait for this game. im hoping they take out the useless characteres like the dog, or the puppet. and have kisame, kabuto, sound 5, all current character upgrades, shizune, who else?

IM GOING CRAZY, SEARCHED FOR ANY INFO ON GOOGLE FOR THIS GAME. NO LUCK! WHERE DID PAZUZU GET THIS INFO?! GIVE ME LINK!!!


----------



## Woofie (Aug 3, 2005)

silverwings said:
			
		

> omg, so excited.
> 
> Though sad since I still haven't finished unlocking all of 3 yet. ;-;


lol, I played the game for pretty much 48 hours straight after it arrived, and got everything.  Mostly because the final unlockable character was the main reason I was so keen on getting it - other than that, the improvements on 2 weren't that great.


I wonder who the final unlockable would be in 4 though? It could be Kimimaro, but compared to Itachi in 3 or Orochimaru in 2 (excluding Sharingan Sasuke >_>), he's not quite that special. There isn't really anyone else, unless they start going into Part 2 with it.


----------



## FFLN (Aug 3, 2005)

There's Yondaime. That should air by the time it's out.

Itachi's teleport just makes him super difficult to fight against when you're playing someone who knows how to use him. I don't think Kimimaro would have the same sort of ability. If Yondaime was added, he would be the new owning character. Unless they change up the older characters. Sasuke really needs a Ryuuka no Jutsu as a special and they should change Shishi Rendan into part of a combo attack. The characters just need new stuff.

I was sort of disappointed at the relatively small amount that was upgraded between 2 and 3. New characters are good, but more would've been better. It seems like they had less time between 2 and 3 though. They had a bit more between 3 and 4 now though.


----------



## AznGaara (Aug 3, 2005)

Since the GNT4 series doesn't go by the manga(i wish it would), maybe they added characters like Asuma, Sound Trio etc. etc.

But Gaara has to transform just not fair Naruto and Sasuke will, why not Gaara:sad   Kimimaro better  kick ass.


----------



## Frieza (Aug 3, 2005)

i beat 3, and hearing about this game makes me want it. I am a naruto fan. I have bought one good game and one average naruto game.. this new game better not even the score...


----------



## Woofie (Aug 3, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> There's Yondaime. That should air by the time it's out.


Damn, that would be amazing. o_o I was gonna say "we haven't seen enough of him", but we'd only seen three jutsu from Itachi then, and only two of those were included. I guess since most of the game is taijutsu, you only need a couple of notable jutsu for the specials - we already know three from Yondaime (Rasengan, Kuchiyose and Shiki Fuujin, although I don't know how the latter would be included >_>), and another is revealed in the gaiden. So it actually isn't that unreasonable at all... wow. o_o



> Itachi's teleport just makes him super difficult to fight against when you're playing someone who knows how to use him. I don't think Kimimaro would have the same sort of ability. If Yondaime was added, he would be the new owning character.


Yeah... I have a friend who I play with sometimes, and we're both pretty good and quite even; I win maybe 65% of the time. But when I'm Itachi, he literally can't beat me. And when he's Itachi, it definitely evens things out, I only win about 50% of the time. 

I hope the new characters aren't that powerful. I mean, it's not that Itachi is _unbeatable_ (you just have to be careful), but it's still a bitch fighting him. If any more characters like that are introduced, it'll start to become a two-tier thing, where characters like Sasuke and Naruto just can't compete with the top tier with even players. Other than Itachi and Kankurou, things are pretty even in 3 (not that you can reasonably expect to beat Oro with, say, Chouji, but still)... I hope it stays that way.

So yeah, Yondaime should be about Oro's level - good, but not amazing like Itachi.

Oh yeah, that reminds me of one other thing I want to see in 4: *Fix Kakashi, for god's sake!* I love the guy n' all, but I'm cursing every time I get him in the random selection because he's so flippin' useless in the game. Seriously, those combos are awful against anyone who knows what they're doing. Kakashi is suppoposed to be _good_, dammit!


----------



## NL|MegaMika (Aug 3, 2005)

I pre-ordered it, will be a nice addition to the first three games in my rack ^_^

However, if we follow Tomy's doing's between 1&2 and 2&3, I'm afraid we will only get ~9 new characters from the anime. A guess:
- Asuma since the character exists in GNT3 (only give him some moves),
- Sound 4,
- Kabuto (voice over, they also added Sarutobi in GNT3 while his voice was in GNT2)
Which makes 6 already. Leaves three slots for some cover characters (like Jiraiya was for GNT3):
- Kisame,
- Kimimaro,
- ?

Since the games don't follow the manga, people who are waiting to see Akatsuki other than Itachi or Kisame have to wait for GNT5.

And, for the third time, I'm starting to get my hope up for Dosu. Please Tomy, just one tiny itty bitty little Dosu for all his fans... please?


----------



## thesh00ter (Aug 3, 2005)

so did Tazmo get the news straight from Japan?  Cuz he's the first to report it on any english sites.  None of the game sites have said anything yet


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2005)

Woofie said:
			
		

> I hope the new characters aren't that powerful. I mean, it's not that Itachi is _unbeatable_ (you just have to be careful), but it's still a bitch fighting him. If any more characters like that are introduced, it'll start to become a two-tier thing, where characters like *Sasuke and Naruto* just can't compete with the top tier with even players. Other than Itachi and Kankurou, things are pretty even in 3 (not that you can reasonably expect to beat Oro with, say, Chouji, but still)... I hope it stays that way.



Wait, are you saying you don't conisder naruto and sasuke top tiers :S (well sasuke anyways ) Then when it really comes down to is the players. The top tier *players* can be nearly invinceable with the likes of naruto and sasuke, even if those players are using a player like Itachi. I do admit that Itachi is kinda cheap and I beat nearly everyone when I play with him, but that becomes a moot point when I play someone who really knows what he's doing...even when using characters not considred top tiered. And as for GNT4, is  there any official news on it, I hear something about it coming out in the winter, but if pre-orders doesn't come out within the next two months, I'll be having serious suspicions about the release date.


----------



## FFLN (Aug 3, 2005)

NL|MegaMika said:
			
		

> I pre-ordered it, will be a nice addition to the first three games in my rack ^_^
> 
> And, for the third time, I'm starting to get my hope up for Dosu. Please Tomy, just one tiny itty bitty little Dosu for all his fans... please?



Where the heck did you pre-order it?

And no. No Dosu. Talk about a waste of space. People would be disappointed to see him appear now. 

Well, we all got this info from Pazuzu, so I'm guessing that's the same place he got it.

I agree that Kakashi has got to be better. I struggle with his attacks when using him. I try not to finish his regular attack combo because that will totally leave me vulnerable. Hehe, funny thing though... I'm best against Itachi when using Kakashi. It'll be nice if they slow down his Sharingan life drain even more though... or at least have it slowly drain chakra instead of health. I do think that his Sharingan should drain something. People would have no reason to use regular Kakashi, besides Thousand Years of Pain, if there was no drawback. It would be nice if it could ACTUALLY copy more things. He won't be able to copy most specials now, so they should just have it copy some regular combos or some other stuff that they add in. 

Itachi's teleport and then back B just totally blows away Shikamaru's attacking teleport. Orochimaru doesn't have the sort of combo attacks that Itachi has after teleporting, so Itachi is superior there. I don't think Yondaime should be on the same tier as Orochimaru... rather he should be above Itachi. It'll be hard to catch sight of him though.

Hmm, you know... they might add some Gaiden characters in such as, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Young Kakashi, Obito- don't know why they would, that last stone ninja with the blades.


 I don't know what the appeal of YK would be from regular K though. 

It would be nice if they gave Zabuza some long distance water jutsu like the Water Dragon jutsu. They can actually give most of the characters with no long distance attacks some distance attacks now. For Chouji, his Bubun Baika no Jutsu can be his long distance attack, sort of how Tsunade's ground smasher could be considered one. Then again, Chouji will have major upgrades ... IF THEY DON'T FREAKIN' NERF HIM!!! If he turns out like Gaara did with no next level of any kind... that would be disappointing. They've gotta add Shukaku Gaara in. Maybe it could be part of the Sand Ball technique, but instead of just having the hand burst out, you can have a choice between that or turning into Shukaku Gaara. If you don't know what I'm talking about, just think back to when Naruto fought Gaara. Anyway, back to Chouji, if he doesn't get his pills, it would not be very cool. I'm probably not the only person looking forward to zipping around with his chakra butterfly wings. He'll also be able to use a cool and strong special too. 

They do have to speed up some characters though. Lee should be MUCH faster when he has the 5th gate open. That would at least give him more of a chance to survive when he's at that last point of health. Oh well. I have made the mistake of opening the gates twice while at high health. Then it just becomes Lee rushing the opponent before his health plummets to zero.

Anyway... they've got a lot that they could've improved on, but if they don't... I'll be looking forward to the same company that's making DBZ: Budokai to make a Naruto fighting game. They got alot of experience from the Budokai series, and they've probably played the GNT series too, so they'd be able to incorporate those ideas as well as expand upon them. Really, who would've thought to fuse together characters that were never fused in the anime or manga.


----------



## Nerf Herder (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, I'm excited to see it coming. I never bothered to pick up two or three, because it's the type of fighting game that stays the same and just adds on, so I'm looking forward to picking up 4 this time around.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> Where the heck did you pre-order it?




I was also wondering that..I seriously doubt it's available for pre-order yet. If it were places like Playasia would have it up by now, or at least have the "save for later" option that allows you to get new when the pre-order become available.

I'm thinking he meant he's going to pre-order it


----------



## thesh00ter (Aug 3, 2005)

ok Naruto has been on since Oct. 2002 right?  the first NGNT game came out in Dec 2002.  did they base it from the the manga?  and are the other 2 based from the manga?  cuz it takes about a year to develop the games and so in order to keep up with TV series they must've got from the manga.  anybody wanna back me up?


and why does everybody want that sorry excuse of a character Dosu?  Same with Zaku, they make Mizuki look like Gaara.  and i'm curious as to what moves they're gonna give Tayuya.  All she did is summon those ugly things and then in her lv2 curse, she did a genjutsu.


----------



## MechaTC (Aug 3, 2005)

I love these games.  Even akamaru can beat tsunade


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2005)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> I love these games.  Even akamaru can beat tsunade



I hate that part :xp

when a dog can end up pwn'ing someone...there's a serious problem  

I would always tell everyone not to choose them, because it can be so cheap, espcecially when playing battale royale, and thedog can go unnoticed....


----------



## Devi (Aug 3, 2005)

OMFG YES GIVE IT TO ME NOW

For real, maybe make Itachi not as cheap in the new game. I agree with the level 2 curse seals, that would just be too sweet for words. Instead of Sharingan, Sasuke's can totally be the curse seal, or it can be like Lee's down-X to open the gates.

Some of you guys are crazy, Shikamaru's alternate special (down-Special button) rocks. I can kick anyone's ass with that. If you sit back in a 4-player round, just use that and it takes care of everyone at once. Hahaha.

Devi


----------



## CABLE (Aug 3, 2005)

Is this the game they advertise for during the commerical breaks of Naruto where you see like chouji rolling around then Shikamaru using kage mange? also, why the hell are the Naruto games on GC?? GC totally blows and all the other jump games are on PS2 so why not naruto?


----------



## GekigangerV (Aug 3, 2005)

thesh00ter said:
			
		

> ok Naruto has been on since Oct. 2002 right?  the first NGNT game came out in Dec 2002.  did they base it from the the manga?  and are the other 2 based from the manga?  cuz it takes about a year to develop the games and so in order to keep up with TV series they must've got from the manga.  anybody wanna back me up?



     According to gamefaqs the first game came out in April-03, the second eight months later and the third came out close to a year after that.  The GNT games have pretty much been dictated by the anime.  The first two games went up to the story arc that the anime was currently on and added an extra character who was a little farther ahead(Rock Lee in the first Sharingan Sasuke in the second). I don't think they did an extra character who was farther ahead in the third game though and I can't remember where exactly the anime was when the third game was released.  Of course because of the lack of moves shown in the anime around the time of the first game they had to use techniques that were only in the manga at that point like the Naruto/Shishi Rendan.


----------



## NL|MegaMika (Aug 4, 2005)

thesh00ter said:
			
		

> the first NGNT game came out in Dec 2002.
> *No.*
> 
> did they base it from the the manga?  and are the other 2 based from the manga?  cuz it takes about a year to develop the games and so in order to keep up with TV series they must've got from the manga.
> ...


1234567890


----------



## FFLN (Aug 4, 2005)

I don't like Dosu. It'll be a waste if they put him in at this point. There are cooler characters that must be added.

PS2 already has a Naruto fighting game. Also, GC>PS2 when it comes to hardware and video/graphics quality.


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 4, 2005)

Master Hiko said:
			
		

> Is this the game they advertise for during the commerical breaks of Naruto where you see like chouji rolling around then Shikamaru using kage mange? also, why the hell are the Naruto games on GC?? GC totally blows and all the other jump games are on PS2 so why not naruto?



There is a Playstation 2 Naruto game series. 

But the Gamecube one blows it out of the water, IMO, when it comes to addictiveness. Playing a Naruto game with 4 players > playing with 2. 

Gamecube ownz Playstation 2, IMO, in fighting games. GC has this game, Super Smash Bros. Melee, and Soul Calibur 2 with Link.


----------



## AznGaara (Aug 4, 2005)

Master Hiko said:
			
		

> Is this the game they advertise for during the commerical breaks of Naruto where you see like chouji rolling around then Shikamaru using kage mange? also, why the hell are the Naruto games on GC?? GC totally blows and all the other jump games are on PS2 so why not naruto?


No thats Naruto Uzumaki Ninden, this is a fighting game...

Why because GC is the party system and this is a party game...PS2 may have the more serious fightin games out of the naruto series, but the addictiveness of those games are down.  I hear ppl get bored of them after a few short months, this is a game you can play until the next one shows up:


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 4, 2005)

AznGaara said:
			
		

> No thats Naruto Uzumaki Ninden, this is a fighting game...
> 
> Why because GC is the party system and this is a party game...PS2 may have the more serious fightin games out of the naruto series, but the addictiveness of those games are down.  I hear ppl get bored of them after a few short months, this is a game you can play until the next one shows up:



The Playstation 2 also has it's own fighting series. 

Naruto: Narutimate Hero 1 and 2, I believe, or something like that.


----------



## Nerf Herder (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeah, Narutimett Hero is on the PS2, but it's not nearly as good as Ninja Taisen in my opinion. I liked the super combo system in the first Hero, but then they made it lame with the button mashing in Hero 2.


----------



## Woofie (Aug 4, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Wait, are you saying you don't conisder naruto and sasuke top tiers :S (well sasuke anyways ) Then when it really comes down to is the players. The top tier *players* can be nearly invinceable with the likes of naruto and sasuke, even if those players are using a player like Itachi. I do admit that Itachi is kinda cheap and I beat nearly everyone when I play with him, but that becomes a moot point when I play someone who really knows what he's doing...even when using characters not considred top tiered.


I consider them to be top of the lower tier (not that it exists... yet), which is why I used them as an example.

Of course a truly good player can beat most other people who use Itachi, but I'm talking about when the players are pretty much equal, both very good. If one of them gets Itachi with the random character selector, then it automatically gives them at least an extra 20% chance of winning, IMO, even against Sasuke. It's not too bad having one character like that, since there's only about a 1-in-15 chance of him being selected in any match; but if you start having 3-5 characters who are clearly much better than the the others (in the hands of equal players), then quite a high percentage of the fights are going to be unfairly matched. 

This is pretty annoying when your normal fights with this opponent are very close and interesting. Like I said, I have a friend who _definitely_ knows what he's doing, he's only slightly worse than me (like, 60/40), but he really can't beat me when I'm Itachi - we once tried repeatedly having Sasuke vs. Itachi (him as Sasuke, who's normally one of his best characters as it happens) until he won one, and it was about six matches before he even won a round. We gave up before he won a match. That isn't at all representative of our skills (normally the most I ever win is about three matches running), it's all Itachi's doing. 



> I don't think Yondaime should be on the same tier as Orochimaru... rather he should be above Itachi. It'll be hard to catch sight of him though.


Well, he _should_ be, but like I said, I don't want any more overpowered characters in the game!  Then again, it would make Itachi vs. Yondaime battles pretty titanic. >_>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 4, 2005)

Nauto Gekitou Ninja Taisen 4 is available for pre-order!!!! (Playasia)
No date is available yet...but it finally is a reality 

*pre-orders*


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 4, 2005)

^ Thanks for the link! ::reserves::

Now, I have a question: Does anyone think we'd need a new, updated Freeloader for this? Or should our current ones be fine?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 4, 2005)

I also thought about that as well. Right now I'm just crossing my fingers and hoping my current freeloaders (yes, I have two copies....long story :darn) work. If not, wouldn't they provide a newer version? It would suck, if we got the game and had no way of playing it :xp


----------



## Woofie (Aug 4, 2005)

I don't really know much about the technology or anything, but you'd think they'd actively go out of their way to make it compatible with the existing Freeloaders, since it's such a vastly imported (well, exported from their point of view) game.


----------



## Seany (Aug 4, 2005)

it should work fine with all freeloaders


----------



## FFLN (Aug 4, 2005)

Woofie said:
			
		

> Well, he _should_ be, but like I said, I don't want any more overpowered characters in the game!  Then again, it would make Itachi vs. Yondaime battles pretty titanic. >_>



I don't really care if he's overpowered. That's just more fun in my opinion. If they want to even it out some more, they shouldn't nerf Itachi or the stronger characters, they should just make the weaker characters better. Have you ever actually gotten Sakura's back B to hit? That does major damage for just a few slaps. Actually, once I blocked the first two, but got hit by the last one, that took off about an eighth to a tenth of my health.

They still sell Freeloaders, right? I didn't see any last time I looked at the GC games on Play-Asia. Not that it really matters since I still have mine.

I think I'll wait to pre-order mine though. Maybe when pictures of the cover are out.


----------



## TheWon (Aug 4, 2005)

freeloaders don't work on the current model gamecube. I'm not sure of the serial number, but if you buy a brand new one a freeloader will not work. You will have to use a action replay. Also to the guy who said gamecube sucks. Maybe in The U.S. Nintendo doesn't get that much love. BAck home though the Japanese still pay their respect to the house Mario Built. 
JumpSuper Stars on the Ds and Naruto 4 on the cube. That's all you need.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 4, 2005)

jodecideion said:
			
		

> freeloaders don't work on the current model gamecube. I'm not sure of the serial number, but if you buy a brand new one a freeloader will not work. You will have to use a action replay. Also to the guy who said gamecube sucks. Maybe in The U.S. Nintendo doesn't get that much love. BAck home though the Japanese still pay their respect to the house Mario Built.
> JumpSuper Stars on the Ds and Naruto 4 on the cube. That's all you need.




If that's true then I really need to take care of my current gamecube, because I love my Naruto GNT games and couldn't imagine buying a new one and it not working...:S

But like I said before what happens if the Nintendo Revoultion can't play Naruto GNT games, will that mean I need to keep my gamecube as well?  

I'm replacing my PS2 with the PS3, but not so sure about xbox , because of 360's limited backwards compability.


----------



## FFLN (Aug 4, 2005)

I heard that Revolution would be region free... or maybe I'm just assuming that because DS is region free. They gotta love their importers. Freeloader works with my current GC. I had to replace my original launch GC... if my current one ever stops working before the Revolution comes out, I may just get my original one repaired... for $70 by Nintendo.

It's true. Freeloaders don't work on the newest version of the GC. Some people on here were complaining about it. When that happens, it's time to visit the used game shops.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 4, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> I heard that Revolution would be region free... or maybe I'm just assuming that because DS is region free. They gotta love their importers. Freeloader works with my current GC. I had to replace my original launch GC... if my current one ever stops working before the Revolution comes out, I may just get my original one repaired... for $70 by Nintendo.
> 
> It's true. Freeloaders don't work on the newest version of the GC. Some people on here were complaining about it. When that happens, it's time to visit the used game shops.




I hope you're right then I can make some space for the revolution 
But has any Nintendo console been region free? :S

PS3 will shortly follow (if it's true that the revolution may come out before the PS3)


----------



## FFLN (Aug 4, 2005)

Well, there hasn't been any other console that's region free, has there?


----------



## Nerf Herder (Aug 4, 2005)

you might be assuming...handheld systems are like that simply because...well...they're handhelds...but it would be awesome if Revolution worked that way too.


----------



## Woofie (Aug 4, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> I don't really care if he's overpowered. That's just more fun in my opinion. If they want to even it out some more, they shouldn't nerf Itachi or the stronger characters, they should just make the weaker characters better. Have you ever actually gotten Sakura's back B to hit? That does major damage for just a few slaps. Actually, once I blocked the first two, but got hit by the last one, that took off about an eighth to a tenth of my health.


I've lost fights I was winning comfortably just because I was determined to do Sakura's back+B. xD It's fun... like Hinata's Superman aerial attack. So whenever I play with those characters, I have to land those attacks at least once, even if it costs me the match.  (Unless it's, like, a decider for the day or something. >_>)


But wellll, I wouldn't want them to weaken Itachi now - he can be fun to use, and the odds of getting him randomly aren't that high anyway. I just don't want many more uber-characters. <.< >.> I'd accept Yondaime being uber, though, just because I can imagine how crazy Yondaime vs. Itachi fights would be. Itachi vs. Itachi fights are crazy enough. x_X


----------



## GekigangerV (Aug 4, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> Well, there hasn't been any other console that's region free, has there?



To play import games on your SNES all you had to do was remove a couple of tabs that blocked JPN cartridges.  Once you did that they should work. I believe Japanese consoles were region free.  I heard the JPN PSX was region free.


----------



## Sariachan (Aug 4, 2005)

Other than Yondaime, I hope Tomy is going to add Shodaime and Nindaime Hokage too, since they both appear in the anime and they fight quite a long battle.

And what about Baki and Gekko Hayate, and the trio Ino-Shika-Chou? They have fought only a little in the manga/anime, but imho they could be added, since at least any of them has one special move.  ^^
And I would like to have Kiba's sister as a bonus, too.
The characters I DON'T want to see in the new game are the fillers' ones...bleah.



P.S. Just to say, the character I use better in NGNT3 is...Jiraiya-sama!  XD   And I like to use Karasu too...it isn't useless!   >


----------



## Ah B (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm still trying to find freeloader and Naruto 3. If I successfully get Naruto 3, I will buy 4 for sure!


----------



## The Wanderer (Aug 4, 2005)

In playasia you can buy the freeloader and NGNT3 at once, you shouldn't have any problems with that

If this is the last NGNT which will be released for GC Tomy might want to say good bye with style. Expect a great roster (Konoha Jounin,Sound 5, and Lil Kakashi, Obito and Yondaime -if they cover Kakashi Gaiden that is, one can always daydream)

If they add Yondaime though, the Yondaime vs Itachi debate will definately go to the next level don't you think ??


----------



## Nerf Herder (Aug 5, 2005)

I would love to see Gekko in the game, he's one of the coolest characters ever. but I'd be content to see Asuma, cuz Asuma is a total bad ass. Ah well, whoever gets added into it this installment, it'll be awesome.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Aug 5, 2005)

*Great Super Spoiler*

I think we may have just gotten two "officially" confirmed characters for the new GNT4! Keeping with trends, the least visible character is the last unlocked and usually best for that game. Of course my deduction was based on the other three games and footage from PlayAsia.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lee -1
Orochimaru-2
Itachi-3
Sasuke-4






*Spoiler*: __ 




If you look closely, Naruto kyu has tails streaming arounbd him. Which means he's from the "save Sasuke" arc. Also,  CursedSealLV2 Sasuke  is in the top left corner.


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 5, 2005)

Hmmm...I wonder if they plan to make the Curse Seal Level 2 forms seperate characters....


----------



## Woofie (Aug 5, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Hmmm...I wonder if they plan to make the Curse Seal Level 2 forms seperate characters....


I was kind of thinking they might be in there just for specials or something. The normal -> CS1 transformation is simple, that could easily be done in battle (and just add a bit more power and perhaps a couple of different hits/combos), but CS1 -> CS2 is pretty awkward, in terms of appearance, what powers it would actually give, what damage it would do and the fact that multiple transformations suck. 

So maybe it'd just be like, if you're in CS1 and under 40% health (or maybe without the health thing), your special is transforming into CS2, doing an uber-special - most of the CS2 guys only showed about one jutsu anyway - then transforming back. Or something.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Aug 5, 2005)

From the boxart and previous cases, I'm assuming that at least CursedSeal2 Sasuke will be a seperate character.

I mean, really. We didn't get Orochi, Rock Lee, or Itachi early on when they were the "super-person" of the game. This also projects that CS2Sasuke will be stronger than Lee, Itachi, and Orochimaru as far as playability, power, speed, and/or specials. 


Time will tell.


----------



## Seany (Aug 5, 2005)

hmmm it would be easier if they had seperate charaters for sasuke, because there just seems like to many supers and transformations for one character, but im sure they can pull it off and have 1 sasuke =)


----------



## NarutoLegend (Aug 5, 2005)

i played NG 3 for a while. Its quite fun to play if you re fan of the anime / manga. if you re not then this game isnt quite as good as a beat em up.

i hope NG 4 will be less a button smasher than NG 3. In NG3 you can easily beat the game by pressing one button. Also the kiwari / teleport counter use too much chakra. Also they can put more moves per character that would be nice.

i hope they will put some character from part 2 like sasori (which is a badass), deidra, naruto (from part 2), kisama, the 4 sounds nin, chouji (with "transformation" with the help of the 3 color pills), rock lee (with drunken fist style), kimimaro, kabuto, the 1st 2nd and i really hope the 4th, well thats pretty much i hope they will put into the game.


----------



## Seany (Aug 5, 2005)

Just thought of something else i would like, i would want more health bars since alot of characters will be very overpowered.


----------



## NarutoLegend (Aug 5, 2005)

yeah like shikamaru. he is god in NG3.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2005)

Sir.Cruz said:
			
		

> I think we may have just gotten two "officially" confirmed characters for the new GNT4! Keeping with trends, the least visible character is the last unlocked and usually best for that game. Of course my deduction was based on the other three games and footage from PlayAsia.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




LOL...I can't believe I didn't notice that. In my opinion you know there going to add enough characters to make this game interesting. I mean if it's anything like the differences made between the creation of part 2 and 3, then were getting a very good product. I just hope they come out a with a few more innovations. But I have a feeling there probably going to stick to mission modes instead of a real story mode. But I'm not going to complain about that.


----------



## Woofie (Aug 5, 2005)

In GNT2, wasn't Sharingan no Sasuke the absolute final unlockable? Not Orochimaru. So the box-art thing doesn't always hold true. 

If CS2 Sasuke is a seperate character though, I wonder what he'll do? O_o All we saw was the black Chidori and that wing defense thing.


----------



## FFLN (Aug 5, 2005)

That isn't the official cover since it did say preliminary picture on it... unless they got that from the magazine that previewed it, but even then it's still subject to change. 

Even if someone's not a fan of the series, they would still enjoy playing GNT 3. It's just that fun. Also, if you're just using one button to try and get past things... it may be a bit difficult playing against better players. There are more mechanics to GNT than one may think from just playing it through. Sure you can just use the continuous B combos, but it won't be too fun when you notice how other people play.


----------



## CABLE (Aug 6, 2005)

damn i really wanna get a GC so i can play this game.  i guess ill just buy one once the next nintendo system comes out.  also anyone think the GC and PS2 Naruto games have a chance of coming to the US.  Cuz if you think about it, if they do release them it will be at least 3-5 months after the dub comes out and thats only if it does well(which im guessing it will) and its not like there gonna release them all at once, they will do it slowly and by the time they get maybe even the 2 one released probably a new Nintendo system will come out, then GC will be a thing of the past thus releasing new games for it will be pointless. as for the PS2 games, i wouldn't count on it since PS3 will soon be released in the US i think, they wouldn't be releasing old PS2 games.


----------



## thesh00ter (Aug 6, 2005)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> hmmm it would be easier if they had seperate charaters for sasuke, because there just seems like to many supers and transformations for one character, but im sure they can pull it off and have 1 sasuke =)



why would it be easier?  that means there will be 100 freakin characters.  they can do just like Budokai 3 and give them all the forms that would be alot cooler and make the battles more dramatic.  I really hope they do that.  cuz if they don't i'm definitely not getting it.


----------



## AznGaara (Aug 6, 2005)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> hmmm it would be easier if they had seperate charaters for sasuke, because there just seems like to many supers and transformations for one character, but im sure they can pull it off and have 1 sasuke =)



I have already figured out how they would work this out:

Sasuke to Sharingan anytime

Sasuke to Curse Seal, red health.  Heath gain after, chakra gain stops when hit

CS Sasuke to CS2 red health.  Medium heath drain fast chakra gain

man i'm such a nerd


----------



## FFLN (Aug 7, 2005)

Cursed Seal would be too weak if they did that. The CS is more like the Gates than it is Kyuubi's chakra. They called upon CS1 and CS2 pretty much at will. They mainly saved it until they needed to use it because it drains alot out of them. They should just make the CS2 like Lee opening the 5th Gate. Their chakra bar fills up as fast as Kyuubi Naruto, but their health goes down somewhere between Kakashi's life drain and Lee's 5th Gate life drain. Kyuubi 2's chakra gain should be like the 5th Gate, and there should be no life drain if they're still making Kyuubi prerequisites the same as they were in GNT3. If they allow Naruto to go Kyuubi right off the bat, or at 50-75% health, then they could have Kyuubi 2 come out at 25%.

What would suck about GNT4 is if our high hopes for this game are just too high and it's just the same with new characters, but no change to old characters. That would be pathetic. There's only 1.5GBs of space on the GC disc, but... they should be able to fit more stuff in there. *sigh* If only Nintendo went with full DVD for GC. There would be more games that way. GC hardware is way better than the PS2's, but the game disc just doesn't have enough space. Does anyone know how much memory GNT3 takes up on the GC disc?


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Aug 7, 2005)

I want this game now!!   i just love GNT3. Let all of us prey that Kisame are in this one!


----------



## Gelantious (Aug 7, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> bla bla bla........... There would be more games that way. GC hardware is way better than the PS2's, but the game disc just doesn't have enough space. Does anyone know how much memory GNT3 takes up on the GC disc?




Naruto GNT 3 takes 773.66 MB rar packed. So they have atleast 500MB left on the disc. So space isnt something they need to worry about unless they add alot more in story mode with alot of voices.


----------



## Khemical (Aug 7, 2005)

Would love it if this was released soon after the Zelda game, would def. motivate me to buy a GC


----------



## FFLN (Aug 7, 2005)

Gelantious said:
			
		

> Naruto GNT 3 takes 773.66 MB rar packed. So they have atleast 500MB left on the disc. So space isnt something they need to worry about unless they add alot more in story mode with alot of voices.



Phew. Good to hear.

And what's up with the "bla bla bla"? They ellipses were fine by their self.


----------



## Tsunade-Hime (Aug 8, 2005)

Please Anybody!! If You Have Screen Shots Please Share!!!


----------



## FFLN (Aug 8, 2005)

I don't think anyone has screenshots yet. It's only recently been previewed in Famitsu and from what I heard it only had cursory information such as an expected release date. Last year, GNT3 came out around November, so it's possible that GNT4 will do the same.


----------



## AznGaara (Aug 8, 2005)

Tsunade-Hime said:
			
		

> Please Anybody!! If You Have Screen Shots Please Share!!!



Well GNT3 had screens in JUMP soon after its anouncement so hopefully this will too (prays for sreens in this weeks JUMP)


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Aug 8, 2005)

Woofie said:
			
		

> In GNT2, wasn't Sharingan no Sasuke the absolute final unlockable? Not Orochimaru. So the box-art thing doesn't always hold true.
> 
> If CS2 Sasuke is a seperate character though, I wonder what he'll do? O_o All we saw was the black Chidori and that wing defense thing.



You have a point. My mistake. I noticed it when I was about GameFAQs the other day. No sense in changing it now though. Sharingan Sasuke was the best due to his Up+A which could escape practically anything due to faster start-up time than in GNT3.



			
				FFLN said:
			
		

> That isn't the official cover since it did say preliminary picture on it... unless they got that from the magazine that previewed it, but even then it's still subject to change.
> 
> Even if someone's not a fan of the series, they would still enjoy playing GNT 3. It's just that fun. Also, if you're just using one button to try and get past things... it may be a bit difficult playing against better players. There are more mechanics to GNT than one may think from just playing it through. Sure you can just use the continuous B combos, but it won't be too fun when you notice how other people play.



When I see the official cover, the same will probably hold true. It's what I recieved when I was preordering the game, so I figure this is the "boxart" as long as it shows it when I go to Playasia. I'll post the definitive boxart when I find it though.


----------



## AznGaara (Aug 8, 2005)

Well, it turns out that now you can pre-order from Lik-sang now:

Link removed


----------



## The 21st Hokage (Aug 9, 2005)

Kisame should be in it and if he is I'll actually buy a GC and a free loader just for this.


----------



## Tsunade-Hime (Aug 9, 2005)

everybodys talking about characters ... what about the stages?! I wanna see

-akatsuki cave
-valley of the end
-orochimarus lair
-forest near border of fire country
-uchiha village?

and the soundtracks were awesome previous games so lets hope it stays the same with additional new ones !


----------



## The 21st Hokage (Aug 9, 2005)

I like all of the above with a couple of extra stages.


----------



## FFLN (Aug 9, 2005)

I already mentioned what I'd like as stages, but... most of my ideas were things that didn't seem probable with how the GNT team has put out or changed in previous GNT games. If they were to really change the environment of the battles and allow part of the  stage to be destructible and also useable as well as allowing fighting on walls and cliff-sides, then they'd probably only do so with a totally new Naruto game series. That would probably also come from another game development team. It would be nice if this team would do it, but their schedule and timeline probably wouldn't allow for something like that... especially with all of the new characters they could and should and need to and MUST put in. As long as the characters are all good and cool and the fighting, specials and power-ups are done superbly, I don't think anyone will be complaining about the stages. It would just be nice if they did change up the dynamics of the stages, but it's not a necessity... not yet anyway.


----------



## icoselitham (Aug 10, 2005)

i think the game gets redundant.  they just add some new characters from the anime.  I'll still be tempted to buy all four game and the PS2 though since i want to play those games sooooo badddddddddddddddddd!!!!


----------



## Sariachan (Aug 10, 2005)

Tsunade-Hime said:
			
		

> everybodys talking about characters ... what about the stages?! I wanna see
> 
> -akatsuki cave
> -valley of the end
> ...



You're right, I didn't think about new stages...well, I would like to see the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



forest of Kimimaro's bones as a stage too, it would be a bit creepy but really, really cool!




About the music instead I disagree...I like much more the OSTs from the anime, they should use them but I don't think the'll do.  :sad


----------



## The Wanderer (Aug 10, 2005)

Sariachan said:
			
		

> About the music instead I disagree...I like much more the OSTs from the anime, they should use them but I don't think the'll do.  :sad


 The BGM is fine , even though it's not the OST Tomy did a great job with the music, I can't wait . . .


----------



## Manetheren (Aug 12, 2005)

I really would love to see a bit more interesting stages.

My idea for the *Valley of the End* level (which will quite obviously be the last unlockable level...)  A water level, fighting on the River below the Waterfall.  Where the characters are walking on the water the whole fight.  Having water effects like ripples around their steps, splashing when Running, and if they get knocked down, they go into the water.  If knocked out of the air and slammed down into the water a huge splash would occur, things like that.  You would also have the huge waterfall and statues in the background.

It would make it odd for things like the Ura/omote renge though...

Maybe a Forest stage that actually has trees in the middle of the stage (so you can run around them and dodge behind them and such.)

And while it would be difficult to implement into the game... I would LOVE to see tree/wall walking.  It would add a completely new aspect strategically to the fighting.

Also, having stages that can be multi-tiered and/or have buildings that you can leave or something would be quite fun (though this kind of thing works better in a two-player function).
---------

Other random things I would like to see:

For the 3-man Team matches:

-For groups that are known teams, in the 3-man Super Attack have them use DIFFERENT animations.  Like have InoShikaChou use their main formation for the triple attack instead of the generic one.  And for these teams, they should maybe have different effects and/or damage ratios than others.

The generic teams 3-man super shouldnt be as effective, giving you a bonus for using particular teams.


----------



## De Monies (Aug 12, 2005)

im interested to see what characters they are going to take out of GNT3 to make room for 4 - if they keep adding characters there will he HEAPS
i wonder if kisame / asuma / kurenai / sound 4 are going to be in this one..

those levels sound interesting.. but like impossible to implement


----------



## Bakaboy (Aug 12, 2005)

Wouldn't it be cool if Young Kakashi, Obito, Rin and The fouth where all playable characters, I mean the Gamecube games mainly follow the anime rather then the manga, so hopefully Kakashi Gaiden will air during production meaning they have already decided to put these characters in the game.

Also does anyone remember where the 3rd game finished, ie in mission/story mode, and when It was released where abouts was the anime?


----------



## AznGaara (Aug 12, 2005)

It be cool if they sneak a lil of part 2 in there, like make older Naruto the last character


----------



## FFLN (Aug 12, 2005)

Manetheren said:
			
		

> I really would love to see a bit more interesting stages.
> 
> My idea for the *Valley of the End* level (which will quite obviously be the last unlockable level...)  A water level, fighting on the River below the Waterfall.  Where the characters are walking on the water the whole fight.  Having water effects like ripples around their steps, splashing when Running, and if they get knocked down, they go into the water.  If knocked out of the air and slammed down into the water a huge splash would occur, things like that.  You would also have the huge waterfall and statues in the background.
> 
> ...



lol That's pretty much what I posted earlier in this thread when it came to stages.

I don't think they'll put in any part of Part 2. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



We barely even know enough about Part 2 Naruto's new abilities.


----------



## SSJLance (Aug 13, 2005)

The 3rd game ended with the Sannin battle I think. The new game could go into the Kakashi Gaiden, but I don't know if we've seen enough techniques from the characters shown in that part of the series.


----------



## NarutoLegend (Aug 13, 2005)

yeah.  i hope this game will include character from the sannin battle to kakashi gaiden. I really hope they will put the fourth into the game. maybe we get some suprises as some akatsuki member from part 2 or naruto from part 2. also they must put more combo for each character.


----------



## Zenou (Aug 13, 2005)

Yeah, I can't wait for the game. There's a page on Wikipedia: 

Does anyone know of any confirmed info at all? If so, sources?


----------



## Axass (Aug 14, 2005)

Zeno said:
			
		

> Yeah, I can't wait for the game. There's a page on Wikipedia:
> 
> Does anyone know of any confirmed info at all? If so, sources?


It's obviously not confirmed. I mean, that's Wikipedia buddy, anyone can enter and write whatever he wants. Besides if you read the title of the paragraph, there's written "speculation".

I added a poll with the possible new playable characters of the game, I added the Gaiden ones as well, though I think it would make no sense to add those, so far each game covered an arc only, I guess to make GNT5 they'll use the Gaiden and the first arc of Part 2. As for Naruto/Sasuke Level 2, if you pick those you assume that they're gonna be separated characters from normal Naruto/Sasuke. Remember to not pick more than 9.


----------



## Zenou (Aug 14, 2005)

What? The game is confirmed, it was in Shonen Jump. I meant I'm looking for information that's confirmed. Since I don't have the Japanese Shonen Jump.


----------



## Axass (Aug 14, 2005)

The game coming out this Winter is confirmed. Anything else not.


----------



## Zenou (Aug 14, 2005)

Ah okay, just making sure.

I think the Sound Four will at least be in the game, although that's pretty much obvious.


----------



## Axass (Aug 14, 2005)

You can never know, I thought that Kisame would've been in the third for sure... but it wasn't added.

BTW - There's a good chance that we'll have some info from the next Jump, coming out next week.


----------



## Zenou (Aug 14, 2005)

I saw this touched on briefly, but do you think they'll have to remove some characters in order to put in new ones? I don't exactly know the limitations of Gamecube, the 3 had a good number of characters.

Hmm... I thought it was 2 weeks ago in the SJ when it was announced, which was why I was asking about confirmed details.


----------



## Axass (Aug 14, 2005)

Zeno said:
			
		

> I saw this touched on briefly, but do you think they'll have to remove some characters in order to put in new ones? I don't exactly know the limitations of Gamecube, the 3 had a good number of characters.
> 
> Hmm... I thought it was 2 weeks ago in the SJ when it was announced, which was why I was asking about confirmed details.


I don't think that it was announced in Shounen Jump. Though I'm not sure, I've got the info from Pazuzu: Link removed. Probably an announcement from Tomy, or else just a short line in Shounen Jump. There hasn't be a complete announcement with info, pics, etc... as far as I know.

As for removing characters they still have a lot of space as far as I know, seems like GNT3 was 700 MB and the GC disks are 1500 MB.


----------



## Seany (Aug 14, 2005)

comeon kisame u have to be in this game!!


----------



## AznGaara (Aug 14, 2005)

Axass said:
			
		

> As for removing characters they still have a lot of space as far as I know, seems like GNT3 was 700 MB and the GC disks are 1500 MB.



So that leaves them about 800mb left, wow thats alot, hope they use it to their advantage.

Back on topic, I personally think this game will blow us away, idk maybe my hopes are too high.


----------



## kevm (Aug 14, 2005)

I think Cursed seal lvl 2 sasuke and Naruto Kyuubi Chakra Level 2 wont be sepreate character, I hope their abilites work the same was as Lee with his gates, which would allow you to access other supers.  I also hope the give Lee his drunken ability, Maybe you press up+x and he'll chug sake, giving you a new move set and a new super.


----------



## Zenou (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeah, I hope they won't be seperate characters. Also, Lee should get his drunken boxing style, but I dunno how that would work.


----------



## kevm (Aug 14, 2005)

Zeno said:
			
		

> Yeah, I hope they won't be seperate characters. Also, Lee should get his drunken boxing style, but I dunno how that would work.



Well, the way I figure it he has down+x to open gates, they should make the drunken style up+x.  I remember in the anime he opened up 1 gate before using his drunken style, so they should make it if you open up 2 gates, you cant use his drunken style, and if you use his drunken style you cant open the second gate....just so he isnt overpowered.

When you use drunken style he should have a whole new set of combos and a new fighting style, also he should have a super that he can only do when hes fighting in drunken style.


----------



## SSJLance (Aug 14, 2005)

Well, seeing as Kisame should have been in GNT3 I think that he should be in this one! It wouldn't make much sense to not put it the sound 4 and Kimmimaro considering they are a *big* part of the series. They could do what they did in GNT2 and put Kisame as a hidden character within Zabuza. It would also be kinda cool if the had a way to get Rock Lee drunk and have him fight like that! I could see Asuma and Kurenai in this game, but if not, then I could see why they weren't included, and unless they do something completely different with the chakra system(perhaps multilevel health and chakra meters) they will probably make curse seal 2 and kyuubi 2 seperate characters.


----------



## ShadowRave (Aug 14, 2005)

I cant also wait for GNT4 what i want in it has all been mentioned by everyone else, so i wont go on 
i need help with GNT3 so can anyone whos finished the game PM me plz thx


----------



## Sariachan (Aug 14, 2005)

To add the poll was a good idea...but I still think they should put as playable characters the First and Second Hokage too!


P.S. I bet the stages will be larger...

*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't see Gaara doing his new jutsu in some of the old stages...


----------



## Zenou (Aug 14, 2005)

Well the bridge should be big enough for his jutsu. But I'm not really sure how his jutsu will be done, its a little cheap because of the range.


----------



## thesh00ter (Aug 14, 2005)

well lets look at it this way, whatever they are unable to fit onto the disc for part 4, they'll definitely have room for on part 5 for Rev


----------



## FFLN (Aug 15, 2005)

For any GNT games on the Revolution... I expect much more out of the characters and the stages and the play modes.

It looks like everyone, so far, expects to see Kimimaro. They'd be stupid to not put him in.


----------



## iggyspeedstars (Aug 15, 2005)

I want to play it.  No japanese GC though.


----------



## Fususu Manasusu (Aug 15, 2005)

You don´t need a japanese GC....All you need is a Freeloader. I got NGNT1-3 and they work fine with the Freeloader.


----------



## Axass (Aug 15, 2005)

> To add the poll was a good idea...but I still think they should put as playable characters the First and Second Hokage too!


The chances are low but I'll add those in the poll. If you wanna change your vote, feel free to ask me.


----------



## Zenou (Aug 15, 2005)

Anyone know where it was announced? I would have sworn it was in SJ, but sometimes I hear different.


----------



## thesh00ter (Aug 15, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> For any GNT games on the Revolution... I expect much more out of the characters and the stages and the play modes.
> 
> It looks like everyone, so far, expects to see Kimimaro. They'd be stupid to not put him in.




oh yeah Kimimaro is a given.  Kabuto i think is a good 75% chance.  Not saying that can't go any higher.  He showed what he could do 2 seasons ago, so i think it's time for him to make his debut.  Now Kisame on the other hand is questionable, but at the same time, if they want to compete with NH2 or  Ninden, then i think it would be wise to put him up there.  Same with Shizune.  but i think somebody already stated that if they can have Iruka and Mizuki, i know they put Kisame and Shizune up there.  Also Kurenai and Asuma even though they were totally punked out in the fillers.  I still want to see them.


----------



## FFLN (Aug 15, 2005)

Zeno said:
			
		

> Anyone know where it was announced? I would have sworn it was in SJ, but sometimes I hear different.



I think it was first announced and previewed in Famitsu magazine first.


----------



## Zenou (Aug 15, 2005)

Hmm, what do you mean by previewed? I'd like to see scans, but I doubt I'll find any.


----------



## Summoner (Aug 15, 2005)

Damn! I must get my paws on this game! Where can I get it?


----------



## Sariachan (Aug 15, 2005)

Axass said:
			
		

> The chances are low but I'll add those in the poll. If you wanna change your vote, feel free to ask me.


Yes please.
I want to vote them instead of Shizune and Asuma.  ^^


----------



## Summoner (Aug 15, 2005)

Where's Orochimaru and Itachi here? Are they too powerful to be made into characters?


----------



## Seany (Aug 15, 2005)

There are already in the third game


----------



## Zenou (Aug 15, 2005)

Summonmaster13 said:
			
		

> Damn! I must get my paws on this game! Where can I get it?



It's not even out yet.


----------



## Gelantious (Aug 16, 2005)

Summonmaster13 said:
			
		

> Damn! I must get my paws on this game! Where can I get it?


----------



## Axass (Aug 17, 2005)

Sariachan said:
			
		

> Yes please.
> I want to vote them instead of Shizune and Asuma.  ^^


Your name will still show besides Shizune/Asuma, as there's no way to change that, though I took one vote from them and added it to the Hokage couple.


----------



## NarutoLegend (Aug 18, 2005)

yeah they better put a tag mode:

the oppertunity to switch from one character to another is great. Think about the combination and the combo's you can create. how about a rock lee naruto combination? use rocklee for the fast combo's then switch to naruto using his rasangan to finish your opponent. maybe its even possible to make 3 combination instead of 2. 

if they can put something like the tag mode and gives the player the oppertunity to jugg , to chain moves etc etc then it will definately become the ultimate naruto fighting game for me.


----------



## robdemonhunter (Aug 18, 2005)

i voted for kimimaro, sound four, kabuto, kurenai, genma, and hayate.  woulda picked asuma, too, if i had a 10th.  if they had the space for it, they might as well make the otonin, as well.  might be fun just to wail on them.

i know it would basically be a different game, and i do love GNT3, but i think it would be really fun to be able to battle it out in true shinobi fashion, like hide in trees in set up traps for the enemy and everything.  almost like the tenchu 3 battle mode or SCT, but naruto-style.  back in touch with the stealth side of things.  this would probably be really hard to do and keep gameplay up, but it still sounds sweet to me.


----------



## Shishou (Aug 18, 2005)

No way Kimi won't make it.  He was the main villian of that saga, essentially.


----------



## slasher1001 (Aug 18, 2005)

time to play the game.


----------



## Seany (Aug 18, 2005)

nooo kisame is loosing votes!! comeon...


----------



## Sasuto (Aug 21, 2005)

slasher1001 said:
			
		

> time to play the game.



what do you mean? ..you have it??...it's possible? hmm..don't think so.


----------



## thesh00ter (Aug 22, 2005)

when does the next Shonen Jump come out?


----------



## Sasuto (Aug 22, 2005)

this week i guess for the chapter of naruto and one piece and all the other mangas that are from shonen jump..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2005)

Sasuto said:
			
		

> what do you mean? ..you have it??...it's possible? hmm..don't think so.




I'm pretty sure he meant GNT 2 or 3


----------



## Sasuto (Aug 22, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure he meant GNT 2 or 3



Whats the anime that you have on your avatar?? 

and where can i get it please?  



------
   (buhahahaha, OWNED) ---> 


...sorry..


----------



## spookembassy (Aug 25, 2005)

Whoamg I Need To Buy This And Get A Freeloader Right Nowww


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2005)

Sasuto said:
			
		

> Whats the anime that you have on your avatar??
> 
> and where can i get it please?
> 
> ...


----------



## FFLN (Aug 28, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I'm guessing you meant the avatar I had of HIMM (He is My Master), I Believe that was the avatar I had a couple days ago...



Pssh.:eyeroll That one was obvious. He's probably talking about your current one. Big buff guys with spikey yellow hair? Whoever heard of that?


----------



## Seany (Aug 30, 2005)

nahhh no news yet, we gotta wait till end of sept till images probally


----------



## Seany (Sep 3, 2005)

I also wish for these alternate costumes
itachi with his straw hat, the same for kisame
naruto with goggles
kiba without jacket or hood down


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 4, 2005)

It didn't came as a surprise:


----------



## Sasuto (Sep 4, 2005)

yeaaah!! thx Hero-kun! ..Don't forget to post some other screen if you find others please 

Hey btw ichigo 100% is at what chapter now?? ..i stoped reading for some time now to actually enjoy reading more chapter at once lol.


----------



## Geetay (Sep 4, 2005)

Damn, i want that game right now.
I really hope they add a shitload of specials.


----------



## Seany (Sep 4, 2005)

Omg i can't wait for the first scans,im so excited, i wonder who they will show, no doubt naruto's new moves. And that 4 looks amazing on the logo, its like its a powerful game.


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 4, 2005)

Sasuto said:
			
		

> yeaaah!! thx Hero-kun! ..Don't forget to post some other screen if you find others please
> 
> Hey btw ichigo 100% is at what chapter now?? ..i stoped reading for some time now to actually enjoy reading more chapter at once lol.


The serie has ended (ch 167), but if you follow Yanime's release, than it's at ch 143.

On-topic:
Sure, I'll post right away if I see some screens!!


----------



## Sariachan (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## AznGaara (Sep 6, 2005)

about time...now all we need is scans wit better info


----------



## NadaNuff (Sep 7, 2005)

*Gekitou Ninja Taisen 4*

I just got an email today from Play-Asia informing me that there is a 4th Naruto game for GameCube, to be released this winter.  There wasn't a whole lot of information, but they are taking pre-orders.

I am a bit surprised--I didn't think they'd release another Gekitou game (it seems a new one comes out every year).  I doubt if this one will be post time-skip, so I'm assuming that they'll cram even more characters into the already-packed roster (the sound five, most likely, and maybe a few surprises).


----------



## Fox_Retainer (Sep 7, 2005)

Coolness. We probably won't see a post-time skip came for a while, however.


----------



## jormundelver (Sep 7, 2005)

IMO they'll just put new missions, improved graphics, new way of doing specials, and of course those wacky special moves that don't even exist in the manga or the anime


----------



## slumpy (Sep 7, 2005)

i hope they make a new version of the playstion2 game, heromettit or something


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2005)

I got the e-mail this morning as well, but the pre-orders have been up for over a month. 
And there's been a thread on it for quite some time  

Edit: I was the 1st one who brung up the pre-order page over a month ago  

*points*--> Vagabond vol.20


----------



## NadaNuff (Sep 7, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I got the e-mail this morning as well, but the pre-orders have been up for over a month.
> And there's been a thread on it for quite some time
> 
> Edit: I was the 1st one who brung up the pre-order page over a month ago
> ...




Thanx for the info.  I usually only visit the Library section of the forums when I visit here--I had no idea that the GNT4 news was so old.

I'm checking out your referenced post now, hopefully some information will be released soon.


----------



## Stiluz (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm hoping to see more specials, new moves, and new characters - Kisame, sound five, Shizune, Kabuto, TonTon (!), and a drunken version of Lee! =D And Naruto will probably have a level 2 kyubi mode, and Sasuke curse seal level 2. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 7, 2005)

is kimimaro gonna be there????


----------



## Stiluz (Sep 7, 2005)

Would be strange if he wasn't.


----------



## cunning Kitsune (Sep 7, 2005)

There was this pic someone had madebefore, its was a photoshop of the charicters selection screen from Gekitou Ninja Taisen 3 but they had added all the charicters that had been in the series all the way up to the Naruto Sasuke fight, for some reason i cant findthe pic any more it was really well done, but i still think that that was the coolest listing. they also had , Kin, Zaku and Dosu which i thought was awsome.
If anyone finds that pic please post it!


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 7, 2005)

i am jealous of you or everyone , i am owner of Xbox , i never seen Anime/Manga as Game never to into Xbox version , mostly game to PS2 or Gamecube , i will planning to buy GC or PS2 what you are recommend which to better function of System game ?? for DBZ game, Naruto Game , Beet Vander , One piece game ,,, i want it!!


----------



## cunning Kitsune (Sep 7, 2005)

I have both a GC and a PS2,
ps2 has a wider color depth and is over all a better system. But in order to play games from japan you will need to get it physically modified with a chip welded onto the PS2. 

The first Gekitou Ninja Taisen Naruto fighting games were only for Nintendo. Also all you need to play Japanese import games is a boot disk which you put in before you play the Naruto game. Its much easer and cheaper to deal with then the PS2.

My friend didn't want his game cube anymore so he gave it to me, then I ran over to Chinatown and picked up the game converter and the game


----------



## metalanime (Sep 7, 2005)

well, i heard yesterday about some of the details of the new game and they are dissappointing, but still Ill get it.  From what I heard, there are 8 new characters, Asuma, Kurenai, the sound 3, being Kin, Dosu and Zaku, Kabuto and Kisame, and i believe one other person.  My brother saw this info on a forum and told me while I was playing part 3, so I didnt bother looking my self.  but the last name was not mentioned by name because the person who posted this didnt know that the name was, but it was a girl from what I understand.  But no sign of the sound 5.


----------



## Stiluz (Sep 7, 2005)

Wider color depth? I might be mistaken, but the GC has better specs than the PS2, just under xbox. Then again, I probably have no idea about what I'm talking about. ^^
Xbox was never a big hit in Japan, where Naruto originates from, so can't blame them for not releasing the Naruto games on xbox. Maybe they'll come once Naruto hits Cartoon Network. If you want to play Naruto, go for Gamecube and a FreeLoader/Action Replay.


----------



## metalanime (Sep 7, 2005)

here we go.  dont know how reliable this is though.

Link removed


----------



## Stiluz (Sep 7, 2005)

metalanime said:
			
		

> here we go.  dont know how reliable this is though.
> 
> Link removed



Fake. Background/layout is the exact same as Naruto GNT 3. Previous versions have had different backgrounds I think.


----------



## metalanime (Sep 7, 2005)

thats what I was thinking.  I really hope the sound 3 arent there, they should get rid of akamaru, karasu, and iruka, and put everyone in the picture except the sound 3 and put the sound 5.  that would be awesome.  

It would be cool if they put it kyuubi 2 naruto and  cs1 and 2 sasuke, but only if it was a power up that drained life Lee with the gates.  Maybe cs1 sasuke would drain like kakashi, and cs2 and lvl 2 kyuubi like lee, but with awesome specials. Then any hit with samehada would take chakra and a charged hit would make the target if they were transformed revert to the original state with no chakra and the chakra would be absorbed and usable by kisame.


----------



## warcraft (Sep 7, 2005)

Characters who sould be in it. Kisame, Sound 5, Kabuto. was disapointed that Kisame wasn't in the 3rd Naruto game


----------



## cunning Kitsune (Sep 7, 2005)

yes sound 5 defintely, Kabuto, sound three (for good measure), Kisame (i also dont know why they didnt have him in 3) Asuma, kurenai
Take out: Akamaru, Karasu, and dont clone Iruka and Mizuk.


----------



## robdemonhunter (Sep 7, 2005)

i think it'd be neat to see hayate, though i'm sure it wouldn't be a fantastic addition.  still, it'd be fun to whip out a normal sized sword...


----------



## Jin (Sep 11, 2005)

Thats the cover of Naruto GNT 4 =D


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 11, 2005)

oh my god it even says preliminary picture over the top of it.

That's not the real cover, the real one will feature the new characters.


----------



## Splyte (Sep 12, 2005)

this game should be really good i cant wait, so many new things lol


----------



## AznGaara (Sep 12, 2005)

TGS is this week right? This game better be there i need more info :


----------



## thesh00ter (Sep 12, 2005)

don't worry it will be


----------



## xmax (Sep 13, 2005)

i heard from a friend it was comin out in december or something. no idea where he got the info.


----------



## Seany (Sep 15, 2005)

yes TGS in a day! hopefully we'll have pics by the weekend


----------



## Seany (Sep 16, 2005)

OMFG yes!!!!!!!!! new info!!! everyone!!!
Intro 11MB
So, here you go, and I hope you'll enjoy it more than my last attempt..

Naruto Vs Naruto 1.9MB
So, here you go, and I hope you'll enjoy it more than my last attempt..

4-player battle including jiroubu 4.9MB
So, here you go, and I hope you'll enjoy it more than my last attempt..

New Character Selection 3.0 MB
So, here you go, and I hope you'll enjoy it more than my last attempt..

4-player battle w/ jirobou and tayuya 1.9 MB
Sakura

Sasuke Vs Tayuya 1.9MB
So, here you go, and I hope you'll enjoy it more than my last attempt..

NEW COMBOS 4.3 MB
So, here you go, and I hope you'll enjoy it more than my last attempt..



ohhhh my god im soo happy.


----------



## Shishou (Sep 16, 2005)

I need a new pair of panties.


----------



## Seany (Sep 16, 2005)

amazing huh? omg i cant believe how cool it has gotten!!! and now we have proper team supers!!!!


----------



## beansy (Sep 16, 2005)

New videos up at . 

From them we can comfirm that:

-At least 4 of the 5 sound nin are in (no Kimimaro in sight yet)

-Sound nin start on CS2, it's not a level-up technique like Lee's gates.

-There's new specialized cinematics for triple team attacks for "true" teams (I'm assuming this is the 3vs3 mode)

-CS2 Sauske and Super Kyuubi Naruto are in....the opening cinema.  So they'll probably be in the game too, somehow.

Edit: guess I'm late.


----------



## Seany (Sep 16, 2005)

thats new to me! thanks, your one of the first so its great


----------



## thesh00ter (Sep 16, 2005)

u guys getting audio?


----------



## Seany (Sep 16, 2005)

nope none for me


----------



## thesh00ter (Sep 16, 2005)

ok making sure it wasn't just me.  i think that's how the part 3 video clips were, the first ones anyway


----------



## FFLN (Sep 16, 2005)

That is pretty cool. Now I know that they're just teasing us.


----------



## Axass (Sep 16, 2005)

The Sound 4 starting directly in CSL2 kind of sucks.
Jiroubou seems as one would obviously think, a slow but very powerful character, nothing new under the sun.
Tayuya has those cool summoned monsters.
Sakon/Ukon to my horror seem standard characters, I was hoping to be able to split them somehow/sometimes.
Kidoumaru seems cool, the range of that web is huge, maybe it can also paralize the opponent for a while?
As for Kimimaro being in, there's no way they'll leave him out, he's probably gonna be the ending boss.
The triple combos are cool but I never played the 3 vs 3 much.

New poll up. Results of the old one:

Position - Name - Votes - % of members who chose it
1) Kimimaro - 76 - 89.41%
2) Tayuya - 67 - 78.82%
3) Kisame - 63 - 74.12%
4) Sakon/Ukon - 62 - 72.94%
5) Kidoumaru - 61 - 71.76%
6) Jiroubou - 59 - 69.41%
7) Kabuto - 56 - 65.88%
8) Sasuke Curse Seal Level 2 (Separate Character) - 44 - 51.76%
9) Naruto Kyuubi Chakra Level 2 (Separate Character) - 39 - 45.88%
10) Asuma - 35 - 41.18%
11) Shizune - 33 - 38.82%
12) Kurenai - 25 -29.41%
13) Yondaime - 23 - 27.06%
14) Young Kakashi - 18 - 21.18%
15) Obito - 17 - 20.00%
16) Hayate - 12 - 14.12%
17) Genma - 11  -12.94%
18) Nidaime - 11 - 12.94%
19) Kuroari (Separate Character) - 9 - 10.59%
20) Dosu - 8 - 9.41%
21) Shodai - 8 - 9.41%
22) Aoi - 7 - 8.24%
23) Rin - 6 - 7.06%


----------



## Zenou (Sep 16, 2005)

Indeed. I will be updating the wikipedia page as information comes out. If anyone has anymore info, post it here or edit the wiki page.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 16, 2005)

I picked Tayuya just because her attacks look cool.


----------



## Cholisose (Sep 16, 2005)

Well, cool stuff, cool stuff. I hope that you don't _have_ to be in CS2 for the Sound Four. Perhaps you can change it the same way that you can play as Sakura with longer or shorter hair, yeah? Or maybe not. I always thought their CS2s were doofy-looking. XP 

And they better have Kimimaro! (I'm sure they will though) But hopefully not in permanent CS2. We want our sickly tail-less white-haired Kimi! X]


----------



## Axass (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm undecided between Tayuya and Kidoumaru, both seem to have fun moves.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Sep 16, 2005)

I think it would be cool if you can split up Sakon and Ukon, then you control Sakon while Ukon is a CPU, and if he loses, he simply goes back into you.


----------



## K'Dash (Sep 17, 2005)

whoah shit. Tayuya is definately becoming one of my main characters  Hopefully more new characters other than the sound 4 will be in. also, lol@Jirobou throwing rocks.

Three vs. Three mode looks TOTALLY AWESOME NOW. TAGGING YES WIN.

argh NEED MORE FOOTAGE.


----------



## Archssor (Sep 17, 2005)

Does anyone know when this game is coming out?


----------



## Temari103 (Sep 17, 2005)

ya, when is coming out?  I seriously need a japanese game cube..>_>;;


----------



## Archssor (Sep 17, 2005)

Temari103 said:
			
		

> ya, when is coming out?  I seriously need a japanese game cube..>_>;;



Dude, just get a freeloader. It allows you to play Japanese games without moding or buying a Japanese one...that is what ALOT of people do.


----------



## Axass (Sep 17, 2005)

Archssor said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when this game is coming out?


Winter. No specific infos yet.


----------



## K'Dash (Sep 17, 2005)

Probably late november/early december.

That's supposedly the time of year when the others released :| (Even though I can only confirm that for 3)


----------



## Manetheren (Sep 17, 2005)

Also to note:

Costume Updates confirmed by those shots:

-Sasuke in old garb, No headband (looks to be default from the Character select)
---Chuunin Exam outfit also shown
-Shikamaru in Chuunin Vest (likely default)
---------

From the looks of the Character select screen...

Naruto
Sasuke
Sakura
Kakashi
Shikamaru
Chouji
Jiroubou (CS 2)
Tayuya (CS 2)

are the starting characters.

-----------

edit:

and the Updates apparently for 3v3 mode look GREAT.

3v3 is the standard mode that my friends and I play, so seeing new stuff for that is great.

I always did want specialized combos for the specific teams (I mean, why WOULDNT you put the InoShikaChou in there?)

and if a Tag feature is added...  (which it DID appear to be with Naruto disappearing in a puff and Sasuke in his place)...  That will be SOOO badass.


----------



## K'Dash (Sep 17, 2005)

Was hoping for Shika's genin team + Lee/Kakashi/Someone else. Would make a lot of sense in the timeframe the game takes place in.

the ones shown so far seem just there for the videos though.

The character select screen is totally a copy of DBZ budokai 3 though


----------



## Seany (Sep 17, 2005)

god im loving sasuke's new look, its kickass.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 17, 2005)

I think the screen is like that so that people won't know just how many hidden characters there are.


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 17, 2005)

omg i feel a wet dream coming up

i never expected to get so much information so soon:

sound 4 in action, sound 4 supers, also an update to what we can only assume is the 3v3 mode.

I'm not a big fan of this character selection screen, but if it's to conceal how many characters we get, then fine. Also i really hope that tayuya and jiro aren't the start characters, i wanna EARN them!


----------



## Seany (Sep 17, 2005)

u guys notice itachi still had his arm inside the jacket urghh, cant believe they couldn't be bothered to change that


----------



## SSJLance (Sep 17, 2005)

Well hopefully that character wheel is a good premonition that there will be a lot of characters in this game. They could have done it the old way with the blocks set up next to each other, but hopefully this means that if they did it that way there would be characters going off screen so they made the "cycle" way to choose your character, I voted for Kidomaru just because, he seems like it would be fun to play as him, but then again so does Tayuya.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 17, 2005)

No, no, no. It would "okay" to play as them. It would "Kick-butt!!!" to play as Kimimaro or any of the upgraded characters.


----------



## kevm (Sep 17, 2005)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> u guys notice itachi still had his arm inside the jacket urghh, cant believe they couldn't be bothered to change that



That could have been footage from gnt3, they did show some footage of teh past games.  

I just hope Kisame is in this game.


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 18, 2005)

Am i the only one who is excited to play as Sakon???


----------



## FFLN (Sep 18, 2005)

Probably. They didn't show him doing anything cool in those videos.


----------



## robdemonhunter (Sep 19, 2005)

is there another site with these videos?  the play-asia links didn't work for me, and i'm dying to check these out!!


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 19, 2005)

I will post some stills for you if you like, I just need someone to PM me the right program, i had it a while ago but deleted it.

Then I will show ya all the nice tidbits you would love to see


----------



## Seany (Sep 19, 2005)

cool! thanks
that side stepping while running is awesome!, any money u use the yellow stick for that =D finally its useful, im annoyed itachi's arm is still the same, now thats lazy.


----------



## Manetheren (Sep 19, 2005)

The tagging out for comboing shit is INSANE.  

and Lee (at least... possibly others) being able to sidestep while running is cool as hell.  That will be nasty as heck in the wrong hands.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Sep 19, 2005)

I know, it sucks!  Still, it's worth it!


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 19, 2005)

Yep judging from that first vid (I still haven't got the second) I have found this.

-Lee, and possibly other character, and sidestep while running
-Sakon/Ukon can summon Rashoumon, most likely a down-X special
-Jirobou can use the mud dome
-Kidomaru can spit his golden spear from his mouth in a combo
-You can actually tag out during combos!
-As I was really hoping for, if you listen to the punches, when Sakon/Ukon attack kiba, you hear more than one punch in the same hit, which really fits the anime.
-Kidoumaru can summon his spider, most likely down-X like Jiraiya's frog.


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 19, 2005)

dunno, i found the link while browsing the web, I tend to pick up on minor details, and I guess i noticed it because subconciously i wanted it to happen. I mean the closer it is to the anime, the better IMO


----------



## Manetheren (Sep 19, 2005)

It looks like the Rashomon gate will land on top of the opponent.

not quite sure, but thats what it looked like.


----------



## Chiru (Sep 19, 2005)

Do we think Kimimaro will be in it? What about Konohamaru? That would be the best joke character ever. I'd like to see Asuma and Kurenai in the game as well. Kabuto, Kisame, and maybe Obito and Kakashi. I would love to fight Obito vs Sasuke. It would be fun. Obi is so cute. ^_^ Yeah... And young Kakashi rocks. Rin would be nice too, but... yeah...


----------



## FFLN (Sep 20, 2005)

Lol. If they put Konohamaru in, he'd probably turn out like Akamaru. Cheap and somewhat boring.


----------



## K'Dash (Sep 20, 2005)

Manetheren said:
			
		

> It looks like the Rashomon gate will land on top of the opponent.
> 
> not quite sure, but thats what it looked like.




It rises from the ground. Think of Jam's Geki Saishinshou overdrive if you've played Guilty Gear XX.

at least I think thats how it connects. Cant tell since it didnt seem to do anything to the opponent in the video.


----------



## Seany (Sep 20, 2005)

ohh here's a new lvl Link removed.
The hospital roof top is confirmed, hell yea!! =D, cant wait to see the valley of the end, its gonna kick ass


----------



## thesh00ter (Sep 20, 2005)

good find dude.  Hopefully they'll have more info coming


----------



## FFLN (Sep 20, 2005)

Preferably they tidy up those models a bit more before release. Most of the newer ones have seemed a bit grainy.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Sep 21, 2005)

To me it looked like they smoothed up the models a little bit more, or at least the backgrounds they definatly made them look alot smoother. They announced from what I heard Kimimaro at the Tokyo Game show as well as Curse Seal Level 2 Sasuke. More then likely even if the announcement was false, they will be in the game since Tomy loves to keep some characters a surprise.

I'm really looking forward to seeing how all the combo's will work with everyone, and if anyone has ever been to an actual tournement (Like the one At Otakon) how you can string the combo's into specials in unique and different ways (Tayuya more then anything). And 3v3 Will definatly be fun trying out all the three man specials and tag out kinda like Marvel vs. Capcom 2.

Definatly happy I already have it on reserve >_< but I wish there were more people in Conneticut that actually owned or played the game before. Would love to run a tournement for GNT4 when it comes out, or 3 for that matter while waiting.


----------



## Seany (Sep 22, 2005)

here's a scan from v jump mag
IPs, this one shows both of tayuya's specials, and more clips of the roof top


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 22, 2005)

thanx cartoon! how do you find all these???????


----------



## Seany (Sep 22, 2005)

gamefaqs is a good place to look for new info svenjamin =)


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 22, 2005)

Kabuto will either be featured in a special, or he will be a totally playable character since he was shown in the intro. 

Same goes for Asuma, Kurenai, Kyuubi No Naruto, and Otonin No Sasuke.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 22, 2005)

The second file will run automatically as long as they're in the same directory, I think. It just automatically reconnects the two files, so to speak.


----------



## Chiru (Sep 23, 2005)

Sir.Cruz said:
			
		

> Kabuto will either be featured in a special, or he will be a totally playable character since he was shown in the intro.
> 
> Same goes for Asuma, Kurenai, Kyuubi No Naruto, and Otonin No Sasuke.



Let us hope so. I know that curse seal 2 Sasuke and Kyuubi Naruto will be in the new PS2 one.


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 23, 2005)

Many images


----------



## SeruraRenge (Sep 23, 2005)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> Many images


where does jeux-france always get all these pics from????


----------



## Sasuto (Sep 23, 2005)

Seriously..i would have think that the game would be MUCH better. I'm still waiting for a real naruto game where when kakashi do is doton jutsus (??) the one he goes in the ground and takes the feet sof someone that we see the groud shatered..

And that naruto ..i soooo hope that they made the new outfit of the 2nd part cuz his outfit totaly suck..and graphically it looks exactly like the third...and YES they could do it better and NO it ain't perfect.


----------



## thesh00ter (Sep 23, 2005)

more than likely what we're seeing now isn't the final version.  It would be absurd on Eighting's part to not release new characters and current character updates


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 24, 2005)

Sasuto, I doubt that we see a part two outfit because the GC game follow the anime.


----------



## Seany (Sep 24, 2005)

I want new scans, they should come out in october right. I bet they will show konoha 5 new specials


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 24, 2005)

I just wanna know who all the new characters would be. I pre-ordered my copy today!!! I can't wait, so i booked the shipping that took the last amount of time... I can't wait to get that knock at my door again... just llike last year, I still remember it quite well actually.

I'm looking forward to this game more than the new Zelda, quite weird actually...


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Sep 24, 2005)

Well from the looks of it for the Sound 4 at least, it seems like their secondary outfit is their normal without curse seal outfits. I only say this because in one of the screen shots with Sakon/Ukon using their special, you can see him from behind/side. It looks like the head is sticking out from the back and there is no horn in sight.


----------



## thesh00ter (Sep 24, 2005)

u sure about that?


----------



## stormbreak (Sep 25, 2005)

*Naruto GNT 4 screens & release date*

Link removed

The release date is apparently 31 december, but i am sure that the date is still unknown. And the sound five are in  (kind of expected) Now to save up some money.


----------



## AdreneLyne (Sep 25, 2005)

That looks cool. Is it going to be released on PS2 as well? I don't know about this one, I hope it is though.


----------



## stormbreak (Sep 25, 2005)

No, the GNT series are only for the GC, the PS2 has the NH series. 
Here are some Vids

Intro 11MB
Link removed

Naruto Vs Naruto 1.9MB
Link removed

4-player battle including jiroubu 4.9MB
Link removed

New Character Selection 3.0 MB
Link removed

4-player battle w/ jirobou and tayuya 1.9 MB
Link removed

Sasuke Vs Tayuya 1.9MB
Link removed

NEW COMBOS 4.3 MB
Link removed



Some of them do not work. But most do.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 25, 2005)

ooh looks awesome i just hope kimi,kabuto and kisame are in it as well.


----------



## Viciousness (Sep 25, 2005)

thx for the info and vids. Glad theyre using that intro for scenes, and not the current one. Though Im surprised they didnt use the next intro. But I guess since that intro most corresponds to the characters they picked it makes sense.


----------



## stormbreak (Sep 25, 2005)

I hope they show more characters and new stages soon, if the sound five (well i have only seen 4 so far) are the only new characters (which i doubt) then i will be waiting for next year


----------



## Xgamer245 (Sep 25, 2005)

nice links


----------



## AznGaara (Sep 25, 2005)

Gaara better be able to Transform!!

I mean think about it, Kyuubi lvl2 Naruto vs. CS2 Sasuke vs. half Shukaku Gaara vs. CS2 Kimimaro=total chaos:


----------



## Axass (Sep 25, 2005)

stormbreak said:
			
		

> Link removed
> 
> The release date is apparently 31 december, but i am sure that the date is still unknown. And the sound five are in  (kind of expected) Now to save up some money.


The screens are from the videos at Playasia, so it seems they didn't get any news by theirselves. I'm doubtful about the release date as well.


----------



## stormbreak (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah it would be smarter to release it before christmas, plus which shops are open on Newy years eve, i will say it Q4 2005 for the moment.


----------



## Seany (Sep 25, 2005)

most likely will come out in november like the others


----------



## thesh00ter (Sep 25, 2005)

ughh, i hope we get some more news this week


----------



## robdemonhunter (Sep 26, 2005)

how many other people agree with me in saying that having cs2 sasuke and kyuubi2 naruto is kind of lame?  if you can pick the suped-up versions of characters, why even bother picking the normal ones after they're unlocked?  it seems more realistic (and fun?) to open them up with the normal version characters, imho.  plus, wouldn't that potentially save space to have more characters added?

i guess one argument to this is it means that a person can be "capped" so they're not overly cheap...  but maybe they could make it a little trickier to open up the curse seals/kyuubi levels?

what are your thoughts?


----------



## thesh00ter (Sep 26, 2005)

well we don't know if they're gonna be seperate characters are not yet


----------



## Notaku (Sep 26, 2005)

i read somwhere that u can play with G@Y sasuke(cs2) i don't know about Kyuubi lvl2
for the rest 4 or 5 crappy new characters
but the new 3on3 specials are gonna pwn so good


----------



## MikoWolf (Sep 26, 2005)

have u guys payed more attention to those videos? you would then notice a fight between orochimaru and, yes its right, itachi. might of course just be an ingame video but come on. there hasnt been any fight between itachi and oro in the manga or anime yet


----------



## thesh00ter (Sep 26, 2005)

MikoWolf said:
			
		

> have u guys payed more attention to those videos? you would then notice a fight between orochimaru and, yes its right, itachi. might of course just be an ingame video but come on. there hasnt been any fight between itachi and oro in the manga or anime yet



ok don't know what exactly that has to do with anything


----------



## MikoWolf (Sep 26, 2005)

its about what persons are in the game?
one of them is itachi and not only the 4 sound nins

edit: damn didnt know itachi was already in the 3rd game... god damnit must focus on more background research... *baka Wolf*


----------



## Notaku (Sep 26, 2005)

do u guys have a equal in this gameserie.
with equal i mean someone who can kick ur ass in the game.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 27, 2005)

It would be nice if they just gave Sasuke and Naruto all of their transformations and forms instead of keeping it separate, but they probably don't know HOW they could manage it while keeping it fair still. Think about it. For Naruto to go Kyuubi in the first place, you have to have a full chakra bar and 1/4 health left. Sasuke can go Sharingan pretty much whenever he wants, since it only takes a quarter of the chakra bar. I don't know about you guys, but I didn't use his Kyuubi form very often unless I really needed the health, because Rasengan was just a better move to finish off a strong opponent who could take you down that much. Now, if they do combine Tailed Naruto with his regular character, just how would they do that? Would they just raise the requirements to half health for Kyuubi Naruto and then make Tailed Naruto available at a quarter health and full chakra? It would make sense, but then you also have to keep in mind that Naruto regains health when he transforms so... that would seem to be a major advantage against other characters. It would be nice if they just let you transform into Kyuubi Naruto without having to be at 25% health. They don't even have to give you health back unless you're in the critical yellow. Anyway, if they did that, then it would be easier to make the transformation to Tailed Naruto around a quarter health and full chakra. 

For Sasuke... just give him the CS and CS2 transformations and allow him to open them at half chakra and full chakra, respectively. For CS2 it would be okay to just open it anytime, but if they want to, they can also make it only available at a quarter health.

The only reason they would make those characters separate though, is if they want to allow the player an easier time to practice with those characters, even though it's already pretty easy to transform into Kyuubi Naruto in practice mode. Oh well. I'd prefer if they just allowed the base Naruto and Sasuke to transform to all of their higher levels rather than making those forms separate. If they make those forms separate though, they'll probably combine them for 5.


----------



## Rival39 (Sep 27, 2005)

didnt wanna read 15 pages. sooo is this available in canada/USA?


----------



## Axass (Sep 27, 2005)

Rival39 said:
			
		

> didnt wanna read 15 pages. sooo is this available in canada/USA?


No. . . . . .


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 28, 2005)

Notaku said:
			
		

> do u guys have a equal in this gameserie.
> with equal i mean someone who can kick ur ass in the game.


I don't, I'm the only one I know who owns the game, but My friend is getting better where now he doesn't use handicaps anymore, and wins every so often.

I love using Tenten, Temari, Neji, Sasuke, Naruto, Sandaime, and Kankurou I'm pretty damn good with.

I hope they just add the kyuubi level 2 and CS 2 as transformations, but have a requirement like 10% health or less, just because it would be like a very rare appearance in the game, and you could say maybe slowly regenerate health (VERY slowly) aswell as chakra, it would be awesome I think.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm starting to think that Kyuubi Naruto w/1-tail and Curse Seal lvl. 2 Sasuke will be seperate characters. 

Hopefully, we don't just get Curse Seal Level 2 Kimimaro only.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 28, 2005)

If Kimimaro can't transform at all, that will suck. 

I'm still wondering if they're going to put Yondaime in there or not.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 28, 2005)

I doubt it.

Most likely, the fillers won't even be over by the time of this games release. 

But man, it's going to be a blast to play Tony!!! Eh....I mean, Mizuki.


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 28, 2005)

sorry i don't get it, the Tony thing. Is that some tiger joke??

Kimimaro really should be in his normal form since that's the same form he used most of his moves in, it would be hard for the animators to come up with CS2 variations. Also the tail, wouldn't that just get in the way?

As for Akamaru and Karasu, they gotta go!


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 28, 2005)

Watch the Naruto fillers? 

Since the game is based off the anime, there's a strong chance it might include a few filler villains. They might just give Mizuki his Tiger Transformation.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 28, 2005)

No Tony. Please. No filler villains or characters either. That would just suck.:darn

They've got to give Kimimaro his CS2 form because that's the only way he'll be able to use his "strongest bone" to attack. Same with the forest of bone. 

Depending upon the path the anime takes, that could determine whether or not we'll see him in this game.


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry, I DO watch the fillers... but who the hell is Tony????


----------



## FFLN (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh, he's a cartoon tiger who's on a cereal box of a brand that's sold in the U.S. It's called Frosted Flakes.


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 28, 2005)

ahhh no wonder, it's a US-only thing. I thought for a moment i had brain damage.

Fillers would kinda be a cheap way out. No one really LIKES the filler characters and therefore would not pick them. I really don't like Orochimaru, and as uber as he may be in the game, that is the only reason I don't really pick him.

However, With Shino, I like his style but he just seems too stiff in the game. I hope that any character tweaks will be good ones, assuming they do that. I read somewhere that Shikamaru used to actually block moves instead of dodging them in the second game.


----------



## Baka-san (Sep 28, 2005)

Finally!


*Spoiler*: _MAJOR SPOILER!_ 



Sasuke and the mastered Sharingan. ^_^




Sooo good.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 28, 2005)

Well... will that make a difference? Where did you hear it?


----------



## Chiru (Sep 28, 2005)

It probably won't do much... Maybe when he uses it, the opponent gets a slow affect and you can dodge everything and counter everything. It would be fun.


----------



## hakke (Sep 28, 2005)

any of you have competitive play around where you live? I mean, I've shown the game around... and even non-naruto gamers get into it, and only 2 guys give me a hard time. Of course Shika,akamaru,karasu and Itachi are banned(our rules), everything else is legal.

I guess this goes in the GNT FC... anyway, Tayuya obviously get my attention here... her CS2 is the best looking of the 5, and her moves look interesting... and yea, onyl having the CS2 mode available from the start will be a letdown, I would rather get the CS1 form playable and CS2 shown only on supermoves.

I noticed, sakon/ukon uses the do re mi combo done in his normal form. anyone else noticed that. Ill prepare myself to be dissapointed.


----------



## Baka-san (Sep 28, 2005)

It'll do the same thing it did in the manga.


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 28, 2005)

I really hope that simply creating alternate costumes and models doesn't take up a lot of disic space. I was quite surprised that everyone had the same reaction about the CS2 forms. Why is it that we don't like them? Is it because they are uglier? In theory it would be cool to have them because they are the most monstrous looking characters, and we need that variety.


----------



## Pasta (inactive) (Sep 28, 2005)

i ve dont read the 15 other page but i have some questions about the game.

Where are kimimaro, kisame, asuma, kabuto, sasuke with the oro seal level 2 & naruto with 1 tails of the fox ?


----------



## Seany (Sep 28, 2005)

lol any one else think akamaru should have acid piss for jump x, that would be fun


----------



## FFLN (Sep 28, 2005)

Hehe, forget Akamaru, give it to Kiba too. Actually... I wouldn't mind if they made his Tsuuga into a jump X. His Gatsuuga specials sort of... sucked.


----------



## hakke (Sep 28, 2005)

Svenjamin said:
			
		

> I really hope that simply creating alternate costumes and models doesn't take up a lot of disic space. I was quite surprised that everyone had the same reaction about the CS2 forms. Why is it that we don't like them? Is it because they are uglier? In theory it would be cool to have them because they are the most monstrous looking characters, and we need that variety.



Its not that we dont like them, its just that its obvious lazyness from their part, its not just another costume, it needs different detection boxes, different supers and special moves... and its NOt because of space...if 3way tag is possible, it means you can load 6 characters and their costumes/moves,so hardware restrictions are not the problem.

that demo footage doesnt even have the 4 sound, only tayuya and jiroubou, so there's a small window of hope more changes are made.


----------



## Notaku (Sep 28, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> I'm starting to think that Kyuubi Naruto w/1-tail and Curse Seal lvl. 2 Sasuke will be seperate characters.
> 
> Hopefully, we don't just get Curse Seal Level 2 Kimimaro only.


they made that mistake in GNT2 already
so i hope they wont do it again


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Sep 28, 2005)

Not sure on Kyuubi 1 Tail Naruto, but I believe it is just about more then definate that Sasuke Level 2 will be his own character. But I'm more then sure we will find out more then anything when the game comes out and we see who is the last person we fight in arcade mode.


----------



## SSJLance (Sep 28, 2005)

What if Tailed Naruto and CS2 Sasuke are only featured in specials? I don't know why, but that thought just came up in my mind, it could be plausable, just like they did it in Shonen Jump Superstars.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Sep 28, 2005)

Could be but doubt it, since even in the Concept Cover you see Curse Seal 2 Sasuke in the faded background. And on the other covers the last unlockable person normally has their picture like that in some way.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Sep 28, 2005)

OMHFCGCSWTFBBQ!!!!!

i want NGNT4!!! fuxxorz 
i like tayuya with the summons of thos three dude


----------



## Monna (Sep 28, 2005)

Yo, just go to my fanclub. We cover everything about this.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 28, 2005)

Well, there's already a thread about it here, so this'll do for those of us who prefer to avoid spam. If you guys want to get in on the discussion here, feel free to.


----------



## Seany (Oct 1, 2005)

dam i want more scans, should get some in a week or so...


----------



## Ryoshi (Oct 3, 2005)

i wanna get the game but i cant beacuse i dont live in japan and i cant order it and i dotn really know what a freeloader is and i like spoons and peanut butter


----------



## Svenjamin (Oct 4, 2005)

^ I'm starting to think someone should just make a FAQ on imported games

EDIT: oh and Nutella is SOOOO much better than peanut butter!


----------



## FFLN (Oct 4, 2005)

Nutella is the shiznit! Peanut butter sucks.


----------



## Axass (Oct 4, 2005)

Ryoshi said:
			
		

> i wanna get the game but i cant beacuse i dont live in japan and i cant order it and i dotn really know what a freeloader is and i like spoons and peanut butter


You can order it just fine:  | bukkake?
The Freeloader is a disc needed to make the imports work, it is also sold in bundle with the games at a reasonable price.

Nutella > Peanut Butter.


----------



## MikoWolf (Oct 4, 2005)

Svenjamin said:
			
		

> ^ I'm starting to think someone should just make a FAQ on imported games
> 
> EDIT: oh and Nutella is SOOOO much better than peanut butter!



you mean a FAQ where all the forums questions are answered or one like at 

they translate almost every game to the detail (some do)


----------



## Seany (Oct 4, 2005)

new pics, not alot new but its shows another team special and itachi's new jutsu =P

You can dl them here!


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 4, 2005)

i think it's showing a 3 man special by Itachi, Sasuke and Kakashi.  they also show the Sand Kyodai and Team Gai.  It makes since for the first 3 to be together being that they all have the Sharingan


----------



## Axass (Oct 4, 2005)

That new move of Naruto seems pretty useful and the team specials are awesome. Itachi/Sasuke/Kakashi is a freakin' strong team.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Oct 5, 2005)

Magenkyou Sharingan + two people doing Chidori/Raikiri = Overkill
Kaimaitachi no jutsu + Karasu + Sabaku Sousou =  
Housenka no jutsu + Rasengan + Random kunai = Great
Omotoe renge + Hakkeshou Kaiten + Shoryu = AWESOME

For all those who did not know of existing teams:
*Sasuke, Ino, Sakura
Naruto, Iruka, Hinata
Orochimaru, Jiraiya, Tsunade
Haku, Itachi, Orochimaru, Zabuza
Chouji, Ino, Shikamaru
Neji, Lee, TenTen
Mizuki, Orochimaru, Itachi
Gaara, Temari, Kankuro
Sasuke, Kakashi, Itachi
Shino, Hinata, Kiba
Sakura, Lee, Naruto
Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura
Neji, Hiinata, Lee*
I appreciate any additions offered. These teams will all likely have unique specials in addition to whatever other teams are added/unknown.  

I think they're going to have two Narutos in the game more and more now.~Naruto we have now with Rasengan and Kyuubi + all his current stuff.
~Naruto starting in Kyuubi without Rasengan, but can transform into a higher form.

Same for Sasuke...
~Current Sasuke who can turn Sharingan on with two pinwheels.
~Sasuke with his Tenfuuin who can turn into Daitenfuuin Sasuke.

New Specials
New Stages
New outfits
Ect, ect, ect.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 5, 2005)

Naruto's new move is freakin' cool. It's about time too... even though I can already kick much butt with him regularly, but... this'll help to make him stronger. 

These screenshots are making me drool in anticipation of it.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Oct 5, 2005)

I definatly can't wait for the game to come out now, more so since if Naruto has a new move, alot of other people should as well. It will just be fun running through everybody and seeing what new things they can do. Itachi looks like from the screen capture that they fixed up his special a little bit, and instead of Tsukiyomi being in black in white, it comes in like the anime a bit more and also contains the red coloring...Though I do agree Itachi, Sasuke, and Kakashi who seem to be using Dual Chadori looks like super overkill.

Hopefully the game will be out next month like all the others, since i still think like everyone else the last day of december is pointless, since even the festivles and christmas in japan would be fully over. With its November release, as I'm pretty sure they know alot of people by now in America buy it, lets it be out when everyone is doing major christmas shopping. Now when everyone is broke from said christmas shopping.

Oh yeah, I am also begining to wonder how fluent the switch out will be. Will there be a lag time? Or will you be able to randomly tag in and out for combo's like Dead or Alive & Marvel vs. Capcom 2. That could bring a whole new fighting style, not to mention be a killer when it comes to cornor combat and chaining specials together.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 5, 2005)

What do you mean? It would be better if the characters had their new outfits... the ones who have them anyway. That would be Gaara and Temari. Kankuro seems to already have new face paint.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 5, 2005)

Well, you should specify it moreso then. Graphics is a pretty general term.

You should've said models instead of graphics since it was unlikely that the graphics system as a whole would've gotten an overhaul. Regarding models though, they should clean up more of them. The new characters in GNT3 looked a bit jaggy at times.


----------



## SSJLance (Oct 5, 2005)

I don't know if this has been said, but I hope that they make some of the attacks/counters more responsive like they were in the 2nd game. Also for some reason it seems really difficult to pull off Rock Lee's Omote Renge in the 3rd game.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 5, 2005)

What's so hard about that? Send them flying into the air with a combo, run over to where they'll land, and then push X. *BAM!!* Contact, and the Omote Renge starts. It's more difficult to time with the Ura Renge since the movement is near-instantaneous. 

If you're just running up to the opponent and pushing X... that probably explains why you haven't been able to land it too often in 3.


----------



## SSJLance (Oct 5, 2005)

Yeah, but it seems that in the 3rd game you can have both characters stand next to each other and have Rock Lee use his Omote Renge and his leg will move past the other character, and what I ment about the controls be more responsive is that in the 3rd game when you are holding back while being pounded on, and you press the B button you do a counter attack. In the previous games you will actually counter and be able to get out of the combo your opponent was doing. In the 3rd game you start to counter but your opponent will keep landing the hits on you. Same goes for replacement techniques.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 5, 2005)

That only depends upon some characters. Some back B's are easy to stop, but others are just plain powerful. Ever try using Kakashi's back B against Gaara's forward A? Hehe, Kakashi will still mow through that if timed correctly.

You shouldn't just walk up to an opponent and use Lee's special. That'll only be useful in multiplayer if you catch someone from behind while they're busy blocking or something. It's much easier to get the special off during the right combo.

About not being able to counter wit Back B while being attacked, I don't think you can do it while you're blocking their attack, but if they have an opening in their combo while you're pushing back B, then it'll be able to activate at that time.


----------



## Axass (Oct 5, 2005)

Why would you use Omote Renge anyway? The damage isn't that great, better keep the chakra for the Gates and Kawarimi.


----------



## Splyte (Oct 5, 2005)

everyone has seen the screen of the sharingan 3 man team and naruto's weird ass new bunshin move and all? if so k kool lol


----------



## FFLN (Oct 5, 2005)

Axass said:
			
		

> Why would you use Omote Renge anyway? The damage isn't that great, better keep the chakra for the Gates and Kawarimi.



Omote Renge's good if you want to deal a good 1/4 damage to the opponent. It's easier to combo with than the Ura Renge in my opinion. Maybe I just need to practice more with the timing of the Ura Renge though.

Who are some other characters that are due for some new moves and changes to their combos? 

I think Chouji needs a bit more variety. It'll be cool if his pills change his combos and jutsu though. The grabbing and throwing is nice, but he moves a bit more slowly than he should actually be able to.

Kakashi... he definitely needs his combos to be tweaked a bit. His 2-3 hit combos just don't compare to the combos of the other characters, even if you break out of it to throw your opponent off, it's still not that great. The jumping uppercut that leaves him open to a devastating back attack just isn't worth it to use sometimes. He does need some new jutsu attacks too. It would also be nice if his Sharingan could copy more specials.

I'd like to see Gaara get some updated sand jutsu attacks. I'd also like to see him employ his sand cloud. Sort of how Temari uses her fan and Hinata flies.

Shino could use a bit more to his combos too. They still seem a bit stiff to me.

Hehe, and they should differentiate Iruka and Mizuki a bit more so. 

Akamaru... he really needs his piss attack.

Neji could do with a bit more variation to his combos, but... that's just because I don't remember how to chain his attacks too well. I can do Hinata's combo better and longer.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Oct 6, 2005)

On the entire topic about the Omoto Renge, it is a really good move to use if you combo it in correctly. If you have the first gate open, all you have to do is use his standard combo to launch and opponent if they have no chakra, and run to catch them in the cornor and you can start the standard combo again. With them in the cornor, you can then with the first launch in the air active Omoto Renge for serious damage. Or after you catch them in the bounce, just do a simple BBX combo and you can catch them in a combo for less damage, but still effective. It is a good alternative to having to open the gates and having your health be near dead (Though this tactic works with both gates open, it will auto kill them, but they regain chakra to quickly and can kawarimi out of it). Of course if they do, you still hold the upper hand of using his special and hitting them from behind before they can react, so I guess it all works out none the less, lol.

On the people who need some combo tweaks, I definatly think Chouji should get some better combo's. His throws being unblockable make it a bit more balanced out, but it is really bad to just constantly throw people. I think his Meat Tank though needs a bit of a downgrade. Me and my friends were testing it out, his meet Tank can block every special, including Chadori. The only one I don't think he can block is Temari's, though I can't remember, and Shukaku Arm. He rolls straight through Kaiten.

Kakashi needs to be tweaked as well, definatly somthing I agree on. Though about the only thing he needs is better combo's, other then that he is definatly good seeing as he has the fastest Back A counter in the game when he has Sharingan unlocked. It helps to balance out alot of the openings he gains after combos. Though if you don't catch someone in 1000 Years of pain you are definatly a sitting duck if they know how to time.

No matter what anyone says I still believe Itachi is fine as he is. People complain now, but once 4 is out no one will care anymore, like how no one cares any longer about Orochimaru, who everyone thought was cheap in naruto 3. Itachi will be outshined by his little brother in curse seal 2 in cheap factor, and the cycle of life shall continue.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 6, 2005)

It'll be Kimimaro that'll outshine Itachi. Unless they gave him a crazy amount of new bunshin combos. His teleporting is still pretty tactical as is Orochimaru's. Except, I think Itachi's is faster.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2005)

Okay the official release date is *Dec. 31st. *

Personally I feel it's kind of a late release. No, I'm not complaining it's just that usually that there release is in November so I was a bit suspcious. In my playasia account (pre-order) it has the *Estimated shipping date: On or before Nov 30, 2005 *. Now I know I made the pre-order back in August, but it's the 1st time it gave me an exact date instead of winter 2005.  A bit of a descripency, both dates came out at the same time, so, I'm holding my expectations low and assuming it's shipping on the 31st, but it would be so sweet, if it did ship on Nov31st.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Oct 8, 2005)

Though I'm right now half going off of hope that it comes out in November (As I have friends who are in college coming home for Christmas break that I wanted to play it with, and with my girlfriend on christmas) I believe it has a much higher chance coming out November then December. Other then the face that the others came out in November, I believe December is just the sites saying no matter what they will have it instock before the end of the year. It's not really a release date, it's them saying they promise that the game you pre-ordered will be out by the end of the year (even if you won't get it till January).


----------



## FFLN (Oct 8, 2005)

I should probably pre-order a copy now. I was holding off on it until there was more info out and now... there is.

Oh yeah, I too think that it'll be released in November rather than December.


----------



## Seany (Oct 8, 2005)

hmmm do you think naruto will have real time rasengan in this? i really hope so, it would be the best. If normal naruto doesnt at least kyuubi has a chance


----------



## FFLN (Oct 8, 2005)

Yeah, Kyuubi Naruto with the "real-time" Rasengan would be good. That way we can have the Black Chidori vs. that. Although it would look pretty cool for regular Naruto to do it with a Kage Bunshin, I don't really see how it would work since he doesn't rush off towards them anyway. If they did it like that, he'd have to run around for a bit with a ball of chakra in his hand... which would be cool if you could then just run up to someone and use it against them.

They should make Chouji's Meat Tank special an area effect instead of a cutscene. It would be more useful that way.


----------



## Seany (Oct 8, 2005)

Yea i cant see naruto using it in normal form either, he would have to have a clone and it would take a while, unless they just had him do it him self and jump forward although it wouldnt be that powerful. Lol and i think chouji has to many meat tanks remember he got forward a as one as well, but ur right his special should be real time.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Oct 8, 2005)

Well they could do it if they wanted to take a bit from NH2. Anbu Kakashi has a Real Time Chadori. Naruto would just have it in which case he summons a bunshin, and it would be like a normal charge up thing. The more you had it charged the more it does, and a full version is when you see Naruto standing there and his hand flashes. It would take up chakra, so you could have it in which case Full Chakra Meter it would do damage like a normal special, then less and less depending on chakra. Naruto does Lunge a little bit when he uses Rasengan, so it could work out. Would be a move where tactics would be mostly involved.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 9, 2005)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Lol and i think chouji has to many meat tanks remember he got forward a as one as well, but ur right his special should be real time.



Yeah, I remembered that one. It's just that there've been times in which I've used Chouji's special thinking that it's going to hit everyone that's in front of him right now... but then I remember that he actually has to hit them first when I see them jumping over me.

They could do that with Rasengan, but then it just wouldn't become as useful anymore. Just look at Chidori and Raikiri. Most people barely use them in a 1 on 1 fight because it's just too risky. Also, there are only a few combos for both Sasuke and Kakashi to actually land their Chidori/Raikiri special. If they did that to Naruto's regular Rasengan, alot of people would just go Kyuubi rather than use that.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Oct 9, 2005)

I like the November thing... Mine says that too, yeah.   Go pre-reservers!

Anyways, here's how I think they'll fit in Chidori Vs Rasengan if they do.

"2nd" Naruto, assuming two exist like in GNT2, starts as Kyuubi Naruto and has Kyuubi Rendan as a first special. In red health he may turn into an excellerated form of his normal self where his new move, Rasengan, is connected like Chidori somewhat in a charging-form where it gets insanely strong if fully charged. That way our "normal" Naruto could retain his good points without being overpowered and still getting new combos (as seen in screenshot at Playasia).

Same concept for Naruto, but for 2nd Sasuke. Have him always have three sharingan pinwheels with constant CS, then he could turn to CS2 with a nice tap of down+X in red health. Special changes from Sharingan Triple Windmill Rendan to him doing Accursed Chidori in realtime.

If they real-time those attacks against one another it could do it. Or it could be a crazy-fied unique special like Lee Vs Gaara where the person who connected it wins. Who knows...

*CHIDORI VERSUS RASENGAN FANS REJOICE AT MY ASSESMENT* 

It would be kinda neat to see it happen in GNT4 though, right?


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 10, 2005)

i really hope they don't make Kyuubi 2 and CS2 seperate characters


----------



## Monna (Oct 10, 2005)

thesh00ter said:
			
		

> i really hope they don't make Kyuubi 2 and CS2 seperate characters


Same here.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Oct 10, 2005)

Am I the only member of our club hoping for them to be seperate?


----------



## FFLN (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, as long as they do them well, it's really a moot point. While it would be nice to have those forms for the base character, I can see how it could become a problem.


----------



## Svenjamin (Oct 10, 2005)

well here's something for ya, I believe there is just one new pic in this little article, i haven't seen it efores anyways, the one with the 3 narutos in the same pic. 

Sort of a new pic

EDIT: Actually looking at it now, it seems that Naruto can also dodge while running, so chances are this isn't Lee-Exclusive, but works for everyone. Plus look at the naruto vs Jirobou pics, it looks as if 2 narutos are fighting him within the same screen... could this be like a combo similar to Itachis?


----------



## Seany (Oct 10, 2005)

hmm im thinking theyve removed narutos sexy no jutsu for that combo, or maybe u can use it somehow, without losing sexy no jutsu. And i wish they kept side stepping for only lee, gai, kiba and naruto, i mean it fits them perfectly.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 10, 2005)

Side-stepping will be good for ALL of the characters. That will be cool if Naruto can actually create a usable Kage Bunshin. If it replaces anything, it may just replace the down A. That move seemed to have been the least usable. It's good to float your opponent, but other than that, it won't damage your opponent very often.


----------



## Svenjamin (Oct 10, 2005)

yeah i agree, that move sucked. The only real use i had for it was to pass the Naruto vs Neji mission, and to also pass the mission where you must use rasengan on Orochimaru with a 6 hit combo. I hit him with the clone, then threw the weapons up at him, and hit BAABX.

Hopefully Chouji will get some pills in this game, and Lee could get some alchohol.

I would expect them to also upgrade shikamaru's, kiba's, and possibly even neji's supers since we saw them use new moves. But what I would love most is a real time gatsuuga by kiba.

And if Kimimaro is in this game (I believe it is EXTREMELY likely), I am wondering how he will be the next Itachi. Most likely he will be slightly overpowered, but as a close combat guy, I wonder how that would be the case. Or maybe Sasuke in CS2 will be the next ovepowered character.

as for the sound 4, I don't know why I was dissapointed to see the sound 4 in cs2 forms, maybe because they are much uglier. But I wouuld like to fight with them looking like normal humans since it makes them seem weaker and like they are holding back their real power.
There HAS to be more than just 5 new characters + new forms though. I would expect one of either Kabuto or Kisame if not both to be in this game. And their supers can be made up like Iruka's and Anko's.


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 11, 2005)

they can give Kabuto the Temple of Nirvana genjutsu and that cell regenerating jutsu.  during the fight he could use the Chakra scapel technique like he did in the Sannin fight, it's just like using knives.  Kisame could at least us the Suikodan no Jutsu but it would make more since to have him use it only in levels with water near by.  and his other super could be the Samehada eating chakra.  it could have the same effect as the 3 gate opening for Lee, he could have unlimited chakra.  I think they'll figure something cool out, that is if they put those 2 in.  Kabuto i really think will be in but Kisame is still questionable.  But hey if they allow those 2 sorry bums Mizuki and Iruka to be in the last 2-3 games then why not allow some better characters to be in.  I really hope if they do put Kisame in that he has a 3 man special with Haku and Zabuza.  

i though it would be cool if all three could do the Kiri gakure until there is 0 visiblity, u can't even see your fighter on the screen.  and then a la Raging Demon, u see nothing but slashes on the screen EVERYWHERE 30 or more hits.  then the mist clears and then they do three person panel shot of each of them and they say their own phrase.  That would rock


----------



## Seany (Oct 11, 2005)

The official site is now up Proof that NejiTen is the best pairing that works out.
It got the same info but im sure will have updates


----------



## Splyte (Oct 11, 2005)

im excited for naruto's new bunshin stuff i really hope they are new combos. hopefully they will add more stuff for old characters who ned tweeking. and the dash step, nice. i also hope this is only  given to a small amount of deserving charcters e.g lee kiba, gai, naruto and someone else who is quick (i didnt think naruto was to fast but w/e)


----------



## Seany (Oct 11, 2005)

yea im also excited about narutos new combo, and i would like neji to have his finisher from kidomaru fight to be added to him =D


----------



## silverwings (Oct 12, 2005)

Offical Release Date: 11/21

NarutoFever


----------



## Seany (Oct 12, 2005)

ohh yea! hope thats official, would make sense since the others came out around this time


----------



## silverwings (Oct 12, 2005)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> ohh yea! hope thats official, would make sense since the others came out around this time



yeah, that's official.  I think someone transcribed what was in Famitsu (or however it's spelled).


----------



## MikoWolf (Oct 12, 2005)

=D=D

yey now i can play ngnt4 during the xmas hollydays (if it gets there then =P)


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 12, 2005)

So if I have NGT3, will playing NGT4 with the same memory card and freeloader erase my NGT3 stuff? Anybody know?  I was also gonna get Bleach for GC when it comes out, so I gotta know if my memory card is safe


----------



## FFLN (Oct 12, 2005)

No, it won't erase it. It's safe.

Woo! I'd better pre-order this now. I've been holding off on it for a while. Is there any pre-order bonus?


----------



## Splyte (Oct 12, 2005)

u know, i saw that 21st release date. and isnt that the exact same date as last year. maybe just coincidence? if so its pretty funny


----------



## FFLN (Oct 12, 2005)

Haha. Whoops. I just remembered that I still haven't pre-ordered it. Must do that now.

Was that the same date?


----------



## Splyte (Oct 12, 2005)

hmm i thought it was last year
well thats when my drivers test is, so im prolly just mixing it


----------



## Svenjamin (Oct 12, 2005)

I've got a question for those that were hanging for the realease of GNT3:

Before it was released, did they give away who all the secret characters were? It's a little suss that they have only shown 4 new ones, and Ofcourse they would have more, but I'm gettinga a little paranoid. Has the amount of info that's been released this year been consistent with last year in relation to its release date?


----------



## FFLN (Oct 12, 2005)

I think most people already knew that Itachi would be in it... but I didn't pay attention to any of that info until after I got the game when it was released. Most people also knew that the rest of the characters on the teams would be included. I don't think anyone knew that Mizuki would actually get his own slot. This game is bound to have Kimimaro though, and it's giving updates to alot of characters... well, presumably.


----------



## FriskyTanuki (Oct 13, 2005)

silverwings said:
			
		

> Offical Release Date: 11/21
> 
> Naruto The Player: An essay on Naruto's Jounin-level Charm with the ladies


Sweet. Now I know how long I have to save up for this game.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 13, 2005)

i think Eighting is playing around with us as far as the revealing of other characters.  they know what everybody is anticipating from this game in Japan and here in the US.


----------



## Seany (Oct 13, 2005)

I bet money that well see alot of scans in november


----------



## Splyte (Oct 14, 2005)

holy shit guys look

kabuto kisame and kimimaro

Best Starfire and Raven hentai I've seen.


----------



## Splyte (Oct 14, 2005)

yeah i know im so frickin excited(i figured kisame and kimi would be in it but not kabuto, i figured if he wasnt in 3 he wouldnt be in 4 but i was wrong) but i gotta go for lunch bye bye


----------



## SSJLance (Oct 14, 2005)

Dude...... That is so awesome! It's too bad though that they have Kimmimaro is CS2, hopefully it is a transfermation, but either way, it looks like they listened to the fans and put in Kisame and Kabuto in after thier non existance in the last game.


----------



## Splyte (Oct 14, 2005)

by the looks of it kimi's specieals r his final dance(5th) the one with all the spikes and his second one is his 4th dance the extending bone sword thing


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 14, 2005)

Kimimaro, Kabuto...................*Kisame????
*
        

*YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------------------

*Spoiler*: __ 



But now, more so than ever, I really hope the Sound 5 are not only playable in their Curse Seal forms.


----------



## Splyte (Oct 14, 2005)

wait u want them to be in CS2, tenshi? or normal?

i mean for kimi it'd be so easy since his 2 final dances r his specials in CS2 in normal he could have his third dance(the one he used one lee where all the bones stuck out of his body) to be his back+A same style as jiraiya one (chakra drain fast but good) and his 2 specials could be his first dance would be in game and impale all oppenents and his second dance could be incorperated somehow 

Normal
back+A: third dance
x: second dance
down+ x: cs2 (low health)
x: final dance
down+x: 4th dance

so he would get all 5 of the dance in his moves set and 3 would be specials


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 14, 2005)

Gah, typo.

I meant, not.


---------

Damn, I reset the poll but for some reason no one can vote in it if they already have.


----------



## Splyte (Oct 14, 2005)

ok thats waht i thought

haha that funny
jiroubou had 2 votes
sakon/ukon had 10
tayuya was second place
kidomaru was 1st
one of those 2 had 22 votes


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 14, 2005)

i'm still gonna get the game cuz it's better then having nothing.  But MAN i'm i dissapointed about Kimmimaro


----------



## FFLN (Oct 14, 2005)

Why don't you just delete the poll and make a new one?

Yeah, it would be really nice if Kimimaro has a regular form too. CS2 form just sort of... sucks when it comes to appearance. I agree though, from what we've seen of him so far... he is a bit disappointing.:darn Alternate costumes would be welcomed in a situation like this.

Kabuto and Kisame are almost obvious choices since there aren't that many characters left for them to add in... that would be useful. 


*Spoiler*: _manga spoiler_ 



It does make me wonder if they'll be adding in Yondaime though. Although it hasn't reached that part in the anime yet... they may just stick him in this one rather than the 5th one.




If not, then the final unlockable character will either be CS2 Sasuke or One-tailed Fox Naruto.


----------



## Splyte (Oct 14, 2005)

i want to vote for kisame but i cant since the poll is messed, thx alot tenshi jk

but even if these 7 and kyuubi one tail and CS2 sasuke are the only new characters im all good

BTW 100 post


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 14, 2005)

i know i've been positive most of the time, but i don't think this one is gonna sell as good as the other 3 did in Japan.  the presentation is all screwed up.  Ok the Sound 4, CS2 from the start ok.  But Kimmimaro, not good.  I'm not trying to ruin it for u guys, like i said before i still want the game, but this just pisses me off. 




Now that i've got that out of my system, on the positive side, there's likely gonna be a Rev version and disc space will not be an issue.  And the tournaments for this thing is gonna be sweet.  It'll be nice to see a MVC2 type team battle.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 14, 2005)

The new characters aren't the only selling points, which is why they showed off those 3-man specials and tagging out as well as new moves for characters, such as Naruto.

There's still alot more to it that makes it a better game than GNT3, since it obviously has improvements to the actual gameplay. Which is what some people were complaining about in GNT3. That was pretty much just GNT2 with more characters and poor 3 man team play. Oh yeah, with a few tweaks to some characters.

GNT4 seems like it's going to have alot more though. It'll be interesting to see which characters have also been tweaked around a bit. Kakashi, maybe?


----------



## Daniee (Oct 14, 2005)

KISAME!!?!  

I might just buy this game now...


----------



## Splyte (Oct 14, 2005)

i dont think the presentation is screwed up i dont think having sound 5 in CS2 is bad. the sound 4 only really did any moves till CS2 so it makes sence. although i think kimi looks stupid in CS2 his most inportant moves were in CS2 and in normal all he did was blow up bunshins so its not that big of a deal really. maybe normal forms as alternate costumes?

and also there are alot of subtle things like the sidestepping while running (hopefully only for fast characters) and the swiching characters during 3vs3 (that is a huge improvment) and the 3vs3 swiching combos. the new 3vs3 team specials for more than just 3 man cell teams (as seen in the sharingan team, hopefully there will be more of these special teams) as well as these new characters. there is alot of improvments and hopefully balacing going into this game


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 14, 2005)

your right i'm trying focus on the positives.  But i really want Kyuubi 2 and CS2 to be transformations instead of seperate characters.  They can at least add that to the mix as a cherry on top.  and what about 3rd specials?  Are we gonna see Satori, 3 pills, Drunken Lee?  It would be nice


----------



## FFLN (Oct 14, 2005)

Drunken Lee would be nice, as would all of the other power ups and new moves. It's what I'm looking forward to.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 14, 2005)

this is awesome, I can't wait to hear all the different pre-match dialouges between the characters...I didn't notice, do the sand nin have there new outfits from the sound 5 fights?  On a side note, I rock anybody with a certain underrated character cough! 1010 cough!


----------



## FFLN (Oct 14, 2005)

Who would that be? Hayate? *coughcough*


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 14, 2005)

Hmmm...

does anyone want to just make a new thread so we can have a new poll?


----------



## FFLN (Oct 14, 2005)

Can't you just make a new poll? That's what Axass did.


----------



## Seany (Oct 15, 2005)

*naruto gekitou ninja taisen 4 (gc)*

made a new thread, sorry if there is another

new characters anyhoo
Link removed


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 15, 2005)

what happened to other?


----------



## Seany (Oct 15, 2005)

it was recycled  for some reason:sad

Anyway! OMFG! i cant believe kisame is in this game now! i cant wait to play as him! and the other 2 as well, oh yes!


----------



## Axass (Oct 15, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> Can't you just make a new poll? That's what Axass did.


TO lacks the skills.  (truth is... I'm a cheater)

*merged the new poll with the old thread*

Anyway I'm amazed about the fact this time around (with the first poll) we got all the new characters right. Sound 5, Kisame and Kabuto, the other two winning in the poll were Kyuubi Naruto and Curse Seal Sasuke, chances are those will be the last two characters showed so we seriously rock.


----------



## Seany (Oct 15, 2005)

What special does kabuto use any way? and i cant see kisames


----------



## Svenjamin (Oct 15, 2005)

it's kinda funny, i told myself not to get hyped up about this game anymore, just to make the release come quicker... so i take one innocent little trip to the forums and yeah that idea is dead now!

it's a shame Kimimaro is in CS form, He just seemed a lot more slick and mysterious in the normal form. But now it's as if he's just a monster that does a lot of damage...
But hey that's just the most pessimistic side of this!!!

I was a little worried Kisame and Kabuto would not be in since they had great potential to be included in previous games, it seems as if 8ing planned ahead and instead replaced them with throw-aways such as Anko. This might even elad to speculation that a future naruto game will feature some of the other kages.


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 15, 2005)

"Samehada doesn't cut, it shaves"

i know there's gonna be hidden mist 3 man super now.  I wonder if they'll have him and Zabuza exchange some words regarding there past.  That would be cool.


----------



## kevm (Oct 15, 2005)

ANBU_Matt said:
			
		

> holy shit guys look
> 
> kabuto kisame and kimimaro
> 
> Best Starfire and Raven hentai I've seen.




That link doesnt seem to have the pics anymore, anyone have them saved so they can host them?

edit, nevermind found the pic.  Kisame looks sweet, cant wait to play as him.


----------



## Axass (Oct 15, 2005)

kevm said:
			
		

> That link doesnt seem to have the pics anymore, anyone have them saved so they can host them?


Read Cartoon's post above. That's the only pic we have.


----------



## Seany (Oct 15, 2005)

hopefully kisame will have water shark and some sword attack


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 15, 2005)

It's funny that last game all "good guys" got added (well not Itachi), and this game all the new characters are "evilllll".


----------



## Woofie (Oct 15, 2005)

That pic is from an advert in Shonen Jump, right? Do any of the members here living in Japan (I think there are a few >_>) buy SJ? If they did, they could scan a bigger/better version in for us. 

Anyway, I'm *very* pleased about this... Kimimaro was a given, but I was seriously worried that Kabuto and Kisame would be overlooked again, what with them not even making it into the opening video at TGS. I can't wait to shave people with the Samehada. 

I'm curious about what Kabuto's specials will be though, he hasn't really shown anything worthy of that... I guess he could do a regeneration thing as his low-health special, but he needs and offensive one too. 

Kisame... I expect he'll pretty much have Zabuza's moveset, with a few tweaks and presumably each hit reducing the opponent's chakra. As for specials, I guess one of them could be Suikoudan no Jutsu - not very spectacular, but it's a pretty big jutsu none the less; and pretty much all he's shown so far (in the anime, anyway). If they want to make it more spectacular, it could be combined with Suirou no Jutsu, so he traps them and then batters them with Suikoudan.  As for his second special, they _could_ look ahead in the manga a bit, but they'll probably just do something pointless like Zabuza's spinny attack. :/



> It's funny that last game all "good guys" got added (well not Itachi), and this game all the new characters are "evilllll".


lol, yup. I'm glad, because the fact that the goodguys outnumbered the bad guys so much was one of the few things I didnt like about the game ('cos most random matches ended up being good guys vs. good guys).


----------



## Splyte (Oct 15, 2005)

it would be really nice if they used his manga attacks but w/e they will probably just make up some stuff 

lol u think his counter will be mizu bunshin?


----------



## Chiru (Oct 15, 2005)

So... They never reveal ALL characters. So of the ones we haven't seen, who do you expect? I hope for Obito and Kid Kakashi!


----------



## Woofie (Oct 15, 2005)

Chiru said:
			
		

> So... They never reveal ALL characters. So of the ones we haven't seen, who do you expect? I hope for Obito and Kid Kakashi!


Yondaime! After Kakashi Gaiden, we already know as many jutsu from him as we did from Itachi when he was put in the game. 

But nah, the game has to be finished and pressing within a few weeks, by which time the anime will still be showing us Konohamaru Corps filler. >_> So I doubt any Kakashi Gaiden characters will be in. 


Asuma and Kurenai are possible since they were in the intro vid, but the most certain additional character is probably Curse Seal level 2 Sasuke (Kyuubi 2 Naruto too, probably)... that was the key moment of the arc this game focuses on, and all the Sound 5 are in CS2, etc. As far as I'm aware, CS2 Sasuke hasn't appeared in any publicity so far, so he'll probably be one of the 'real' secret characters.


----------



## Splyte (Oct 15, 2005)

everyday im more and more convinced that CS2 sasuke and kyuubi(1 tail) will be separate characters. o well. i bet that CS2 sasuke will be the 100 000 guy 
and kimi and kyuubi (1 tail) will be the two 50 000 guys


----------



## FFLN (Oct 15, 2005)

Why does Sasuke always have to be the 100,000 guy?>_< Why not Naruto? I say they're going to switch that around and put Naruto in the top spot. Either him or Yondaime.

Oh yeah, and Anko is NOT a throwaway character. It's very nice when she wins a match because her victory poses are some of the best. What's that? You were talking about her strength as a fighter?:darn

Axass FTW!! Sorry TO, but Axass got it together.

You know, they could always throw in Genma and Aoba. We all know what Genma's move would be and we've seen Aoba do his own Katon jutsu. Heck, they could even give Aoba his door special. Itachi's got nothing on that.

Besides Asuma and Kurenai being in there, there's still the chance that Kuroari will be a playable character too. It does have its crushing blade hug.=P Or maybe they can just make that Kankurou's new back A... yeah, that would be pretty cool. Attack Kankurou while he's using back A and he'll turn into Kuroari while the real Kankurou will just appear behind the attacker.

Hmm, any ideas on who's going to be helping Ino out for her special?XP Maybe it'll become a "team effort" thing, eh?=D


----------



## Seany (Oct 15, 2005)

i hope there will be a different way to unlock the characters this time, like u gotta beat them in a specific way just like in the anime


----------



## Chiru (Oct 15, 2005)

Ino... Poor Ino.. They need to just give her the jutsu she uses in the PS2 game.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 15, 2005)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> i hope there will be a different way to unlock the characters this time, like u gotta beat them in a specific way just like in the anime



Umm... no. I like the store better. Also, it helps that I have GNT2 and GNT3 saved game data on my memory card. So that'll give me an extra... 50,000 right off the bat? That's assuming that they're still going by the way they did it before with GNT1 giving 10,000 and GNT2 giving 20,000, I would assume that GNT3 will give 30,000.


----------



## Seany (Oct 15, 2005)

i wish i could transfer my 999999 zennie =D


----------



## FFLN (Oct 15, 2005)

Whoa. I guess your game's seen alot more play than mine has... maybe. Mine is only around the 950,000 still... I think. Those 4-player and 2-player matches sure do add up.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2005)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> i wish i could transfer my 999999 zennie =D




Don't we all?  

Even after unlocking all the players, I still save before turning off game thereby saving all the money I earn through matches. It seems kinda pointless, but one can dream that it somehow pays off when you start playing GNT 4 with the same memory card  

Zennie....are we talking about Naruto or DBZ, lol...*I pre-ordered both game btw* 

1-2 more days till the Budokai  pre-order is out


----------



## Akakyubi (Oct 15, 2005)

this is... so cool 

Kisame, Kabuto, Kimimaro, great!: 
*runs in circles* I'm tired:sad XD


----------



## FFLN (Oct 15, 2005)

I preordered GNT4 and Bleach: Shinigami Mamieru Tasogare. Of course, I placed them on separate orders. Did not want to have to wait until past Dec 8th to play GNT4. Besides, 2-3 weeks should be enough to unlock everything in GNT4.: I think it took me 1-2 weeks to fully unlock GNT3...


----------



## AznGaara (Oct 15, 2005)

It took me 3 days to get every character in GNT3, and bout 1 week to get everthing, man good times gooood times


----------



## Woofie (Oct 15, 2005)

I unlocked everyone other than Itachi within a day and a half, but it took a bit longer to raise 150,000.  Not too long though, so I don't mind the length of time it takes to raise the money (especially with the cash machine that is Shadow Mode there >_>).

The one thing I didn't like about 3 -and I'm probably in the minority here- is some of the obcure tasks you had to perform in Mission Mode. Some of them were cool, so I wouldn't mind some stuff like that; but some of them were just too damn specific and awkward. x_X The one where you had to win with Naruto's 7-hit-Rasengan combo was the worst... it's not like you can ever use a combo like that in a real match anyway. :| And the one where Tsunade had to beat Naruto with the finger flick, but Naruto seemed to be on a much harder skill level than in most of the other matches and your attacks did less damage (actually, I can't remember if any of that was actually true, but it seemed that way ).

It's cool that the missions mirrored the series, but it kinda ruined the flow of that (the most important) mode, and it really takes the fun out of it when you spend a whole hour trying to finish an opponent off with some flippin' useless over-long combo. x_x 

So I preferred Gekinin 2's single player mode.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> I preordered *GNT4 and Bleach: Shinigami Mamieru Tasogare*. Of course, I placed them on separate orders. Did not want to have to wait until past Dec 8th to play GNT4. Besides, 2-3 weeks should be enough to unlock everything in GNT4.: I think it took me 1-2 weeks to fully unlock GNT3...




Wow, I pre-ordered those two games as well 


I pre-ordered over 6 games this year...covering all the systems 

and yet, I always find myslef getting bored :xp

Took me a week, to unlock everything from Naruto GNT3, by the time I finished unlocking everything, my other friends were just getting their copies of the game. That will teach them not to settle for ground shipping 

All pre-orders were through the fastest shipping methods (imports only...since I pick up my domestic games..i.e. Pokemon XD [gamecube], DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi[PS2], and Madden 06 [XBOX360])...But Bleach Heat the Soul II (PSP) and Jump Superstars (DS) were pre-ordered with the fastest shipping method available.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 15, 2005)

Hm, I was wondering about whether I should get the fastest shipping for GNT4, but... I just went with the air mail since it's the least expensive. 

I unlocked the characters in GNT3 faster than I did 2, because I had learned about how much more money you actually get from Shadow mode than the regular ones. So I made sure to unlock that in 3 as soon as I could. It'll probably be faster to unlock stuff if more people played matches.

I liked the Mission mode in GNT3. It took me a long time to figure out what I had to do for the Naruto Rasengan combo mission, but I got it after reading Hisshou's faq on it. That 6-hit combo one was a pain though.:darn

*sigh* Was thinking about XD, but since I put too much thought into EVs and stuff, Pokemon's become a pain to play.:xp I still haven't beaten all 100 trainers to get Ho-oh from Coliseum either. Oh well. It's been about a year since the last time I played it. XD just doesn't seem as interesting since it doesn't have voice-overs. *yawn* That would probably keep me awake while playing it rather than putting me to sleep.


----------



## MikoWolf (Oct 15, 2005)

im taking the ground transfer. the bloody airshiping almost cost the half of the game, plus i dont want to pay more taxes. ill post ya how long it took for mine to come =D (when the time arrives)


----------



## Svenjamin (Oct 15, 2005)

haha FFLN you're gonna be kicking yourself for getting the cheapest shipping! When you come back here and see how much fun we're all havign with the game... When I ordered GNT3 it came within about 40 hours, I'm in Australia if that makews any difference.

As for earning cash, I'm not sure if they will do this, but remember the bonus's you get for just having saved games already in your memory card? Part 1 gives 10,000, Part 2 gives 20,000. chances are Part 3 gives about 30,000. That means I will start with 30,000... which will be a shame since I will feel as if I haven't really earned my new characters. and the game is almost 1 month away!

EDIT: hmm ok I just read the previous page of posts so I guess u covered that already...

Here's my idea for Kisame's moveset, since he hasn't done much in the anime, why not just give him some other moves that we would assume he knows? Like the water prison? He could use back A which works much like Itachi's down X, and instead of blowing up, he becomes just a water clone that holds the player in a blue bubble while the real Kisame appears behind him and is free to attack like the enemy is trapped by Shino's bugs. Or maybe some water clone sword attack mid combo. It would put him on par with Itachi atleast.


*Spoiler*: _manga spoiler!!! don't read!_ 



 well ok we all know he HAS those moves, but lets pretend for those anime-only's out there


----------



## Splyte (Oct 15, 2005)

FFLN did u irder from play asia? cuz when i ordered GNT3 last year i took the free shipping from lik sang and it took 3 weeks


----------



## FFLN (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeah, I ordered from Play-Asia. No free shipping there that I saw.

Eh. *shrug* I'll just ignore this thread at that time until I get my game and unlock the characters. The cheapest shipping has always been okay. Just a little patience and I'll have it soon enough after you guys get yours.

Yeah, I will be getting 50,000 to automatically unlock some characters. I'll probably play through single player and mission mode a few times first though. That way I can try to get Shadow Battle as soon as I can.


----------



## MikoWolf (Oct 16, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> Yeah, I ordered from Play-Asia. No free shipping there that I saw.
> 
> Eh. *shrug* I'll just ignore this thread at that time until I get my game and unlock the characters. The cheapest shipping has always been okay. Just a little patience and I'll have it soon enough after you guys get yours.
> D




yeah same here. well anyway i dont have any tv here at this fraternity house :s? (in my room at least) and im hom ca 3 weeks after the game release so it makes it perfect to get it at christmas when i have at least two weeks of from school =D


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 16, 2005)

so who will we see in 3 man special, besides the obvious teams. 

Kisame, Zabuza, Haku (they better)
Kabuto, Orochi, Kimmi

dang who else?  It's kinda hard to put together the other Sound 4 being that they always stayed in just that group


----------



## Seany (Oct 16, 2005)

hmm lets see 
kimi sakon tayuya
sasuke kimi orochi, im sure this might be a new one
lee gaara and?
shika naruto and kiba


----------



## Splyte (Oct 16, 2005)

well considering the new teams they r putting together i wouldnt be surprised if u could put any 3 of them together

they could also have an itachi, kisame and orochimaru (akatsuki team even if oro isnt anymore)


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Oct 16, 2005)

As crazy as it sounds even if it does cost a lot, I'm going to have mine come through express. I believe that is 2-5 day shipping, Correct? If you pay the highest price. I believe it comes out to about $90 or so (please correct me if I'm wrong).

Normally I would wait, but my friend is coming back from College for Thanksgiving break which is on the same weekend the game comes out. He loves the game as much as I do, and he will be throwing a party like he did before he left where we sat up and played Naruto 3 the majority of the night and SSBM. So for when he comes back for this break, I definatly want to have Naruto 4 for all of us to play together. (Not to mention, all the vs. matches we end up doing will get me a large amount of money, lol).

Last time since I forgot my memory card, in one night due to determination we managed to unlock everyone but Itachi, came about half way to getting him. But here is the one thing that I wonder for GNT4. If they keep all of the prices for characters the same, how much do you think Kimimaro or the final unlockable character will be judging off how much Itachi was?


----------



## Splyte (Oct 16, 2005)

when i ordered preordered jump superstars i took the fastest shipping from lik sang it came in 2 days

also when i ordered GNT2 it came in 3

GNT3 took 3.....weeks ugh that was really painful


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 16, 2005)

I got the fastest shipping for GNT3 and it came in 2 days.


----------



## Splyte (Oct 16, 2005)

jeez the wait for GNT3 almost killed me. i went to gamespot forums and everyone was like aw sweet this game rules im glad i got the fastest shipping and i died a bit inside


----------



## Seany (Oct 16, 2005)

lol speaking of dying what do you think the new characters will say or do when they are beaten? I like these lines.
Im hoping for kimi saying im sorry orochimaru sama
kabuto dunno..
kisame?
kidomaru: looks like i over did it this time


----------



## K-deps (Oct 16, 2005)

my friend owns GNT3 and we play all the time

but for GNT4 i want to own it so i was wondering if i buy GNT4 and freeloader and the fastest shipping how much it would be

or any other shipping


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 16, 2005)

I believe the actual game is $60. 

I think with the freeloader + fastest shipping you can get it for around $95. 

You can check it out at .


----------



## Splyte (Oct 16, 2005)

actually can someone tell me the newest freeloader version


----------



## Manetheren (Oct 16, 2005)

1.06b I believe.

I order off lik-sang and thats the one they have as the newest (and the one they put with all the "Game and Freeloader" packs.


----------



## Splyte (Oct 16, 2005)

yea i was right i have that one


----------



## Seany (Oct 17, 2005)

HOLY SHIT
NejiTen
high quality scan of new 3
look at kisames special!!!!! ITS SWEET
and new stages!! and specials! ohhh fuck yea

EDIT also got the new game cover

NejiTen


----------



## SSJLance (Oct 17, 2005)

Sweet!!! This game is seriously going to kick ass! I wonder what was up with the sannin and their boss summons? If that is a team super that would be nuts...


----------



## Amuro (Oct 17, 2005)

this game looks sweet i'm getting the fastest shipping from PlayAsia i'm too imapatient to wait XD 

hmmm i hope you can play as normal kimi


----------



## Splyte (Oct 17, 2005)

*edit it seems alittle weird that the sound 5's normal forms r on the cover when they arnt in the game


----------



## Amuro (Oct 17, 2005)

dude those are on the last page >___>


----------



## MikoWolf (Oct 17, 2005)

lol anbu matt was 2hours and ca 11 mins late =D

on the other hand... Yay =D =D


----------



## AznGaara (Oct 17, 2005)

ANBU_Matt said:
			
		

> also it seems alittle weird that the sound 5's normal forms r on the cover when they arnt in the game



Maybe its a sign of hope that they might start in lvl 1...anyways FUCKIN SWEET DAMN, thats the reason i love the GNT series an Kabuto looks crazy Kisame will totally kill I'm just speachless.  And since the cover is out i will now pre-order just as soon as my mom gets home, need to use her credit card.

And i gotta order a freeloader too mine broke lol though i'll make them two seperate orders don't wanna wait.


----------



## Splyte (Oct 17, 2005)

heh woops sry guys i didnt check back well w/e whats done is done


----------



## MikoWolf (Oct 17, 2005)

thank god that i dropped in buying the 3rd game but sticked to my plan and waited half the year for the fourth game (i bet it would come out with many more persons) =D ergo saved money wee =D


----------



## Woofie (Oct 17, 2005)

Kimimaro's supers look pretty sweet. ^_^ So do Kisame's, actually... the shark is badass.  Kabuto's are a little less impressive visually, but damn, the Feather Sleep jutsu could be pretty dangerous. o_o

Maaan, I'm looking forward to this game twice as much after seeing the big scans.  *excited*

Oh, is that a free pre-order Pakkun gift I spy? >_>


----------



## FFLN (Oct 17, 2005)

Those are some cool screenshots. Were there just two pages or were there more?

Did that guy Kisame was using his first special on remind you of anyone? It could be Kakashi, but then again, he could be Asuma.

*sigh* Kimimaro is just too sad to look at though.:sad He needs his original form to look better.

Kabuto's specials seem interesting though. The mass special looks as though he's draining chakra and health. Maybe he actually gets it instead of just damaging others though.

The Sannin special looked cool though. I'll most definitely be using team battles more now.


----------



## Dezalanel (Oct 17, 2005)

I do not know if anyone noticed this but in the Second pic with the cover art on the side you can see a SS from the game with Kabuto and NON CS2 Tayuya in it. So looks like there is hope after all. Oh and FFLN the guy Kisame is doing his special on is Gai.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Oct 17, 2005)

I think they should include more characters. Not my favorites but what about: Kurenai, Asuma & Shizune. I can't wait to play with Kisame, Kabuto and Kimimaro. But it's a shame that the Sound 5 is already Cursed Seal Level 2.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 17, 2005)

Dezalanel said:
			
		

> I do not know if anyone noticed this but in the Second pic with the cover art on the side you can see a SS from the game with Kabuto and NON CS2 Tayuya in it. So looks like there is hope after all. Oh and FFLN the guy Kisame is doing his special on is Gai.



That doesn't look like Tayuya to me... he looks like Orochimaru. Oh yeah, that guy is Gai. Didn't notice it.:


----------



## Dezalanel (Oct 17, 2005)

doh....I think I was mistaking cause the Katon is making his hair look pinkish. Yeah that probably is Orochimaru. Lets still hope for normal forms though.


----------



## Seany (Oct 17, 2005)

lol these team special look very overpowed three summons... three sharingan..., get reddy for mega pawning :rofl


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 17, 2005)

I want to play as Kisame right now.


----------



## Amuro (Oct 17, 2005)

you and me both tenshi... i wonder what kimi will be like 

oh and question for anyone who preordered GNT3 and the freeloader from PlayAsia when it came out, did they send you the freeloader first or was it one big package? really need to know


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 17, 2005)

I got it all together.


----------



## kevm (Oct 17, 2005)

I actually hope every character gets at least 2 skins this time around.  I think they could do it.

Anbu skins

Kakashi
Itachi
Jiraiya ( Flashback fight against Oro from anime )
Kabuto ( Spying on the chuunin exam )

Kisame ( just a skin without his jacket )

Zabuza, Haku, Sakura, Ino ( same extra skins they had in 3 )

Shika ( vest/no vest)

Neji, Hinata ( training robes )

Naruto ( the black t-shirt he sometimes wears? or with his sleeping hat )

Gai and lee ( yellow bruce lee track suits )

Oro ( costumes he wore during chuunin exam )

3rd Hokage ( his robes )

Sand trio ( new costumes they had during the sound 5 arc)

Kiba ( sound 5 arc fight, no jacket )

Sound 5 ( Normal forms )

Sasuke ( older costumes, the one he wore when fighting Naruto no head band )

heres a few that I dont have any ideas for

Shino
Chouji
Tsunade
Tenten
Anko
Mizuki
Iruka

Anyway I hope they took the effort to add these things, its much better when fighting a friend that also likes to use the same character.  Plus some costumes are just cooler then others, like the Normal sound 5.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 17, 2005)

Get them together. You'll save on the shipping costs that way. Yes, they do come at the same time too. They'll hold the Freeloader until GNT4 is shipped out to you.

Costumes for Anko and Tsunade... nude? Or wearing only towels while getting ready for a hot spring at the least. Ooh... *imagines Anko doing her special on him while she's in a towel* Ehehe... such a nice view.


----------



## Amuro (Oct 17, 2005)

ahh thats extremely good news!


----------



## kevm (Oct 17, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> Get them together. You'll save on the shipping costs that way. Yes, they do come at the same time too. They'll hold the Freeloader until GNT4 is shipped out to you.
> 
> Costumes for Anko and Tsunade... nude? Or wearing only towels while getting ready for a hot spring at the least. Ooh... *imagines Anko doing her special on him while she's in a towel* Ehehe... such a nice view.



I like that idea^^


----------



## FFLN (Oct 17, 2005)

kevm said:
			
		

> I like that idea^^



So do I. Anko-chan!!! She needs more... revealing poses and costumes. Mmm. Maybe they'll let us rotate her model while she's doing some of her more provocative poses this time? Same with Tsunade. What...? I know you guys do the same.=P


----------



## Etona (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh dear god I must buy this game, im hoping the cursed seal transformations will work similar to the gate openings of Lee and Gai.


----------



## Seany (Oct 17, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> So do I. Anko-chan!!! She needs more... revealing poses and costumes. Mmm. Maybe they'll let us rotate her model while she's doing some of her more provocative poses this time? Same with Tsunade. What...? I know you guys do the same.



LOL ohh yeaa i usually go onto the models and rotate anko and tsunade, and i wish they included their other poses where they bend over , dam you 8ing!


----------



## MegamanXZero (Oct 17, 2005)

Etona said:
			
		

> Oh dear god I must buy this game, im hoping the cursed seal transformations will work similar to the gate openings of Lee and Gai.



The Sound 4 are already Cursed Seal Level 2.


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 17, 2005)

YES YES YES YES YES YES 


the Sannin have there Summons as a 3 man special YESSS!!!!!!!!SHANNARO!!!!!!!!

now if they have Kyubbi 2, CS2 Sasuke, and Suiken as transformations i'll be on top of the world


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2005)

I still can't believe Naruto GNT4 will ship on Nov 21st. 
It's much more earlier than I expected, but it is exactly one year from the GNT 3 release date so, I shouldn't be that surprised 

So, that means it ships one day before I'm suppose to get my xbox360 O_O


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 17, 2005)

it looks like asuma getting hit by Kisame in that screen shot


----------



## Splyte (Oct 17, 2005)

sorry but its gai getting hit


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 18, 2005)

yeah i just noticed it after i wrote that...mannnn , i might have my friend bring me that game from her visit to japan!!! whoaaaa it will be awesome


----------



## Woofie (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm slightly worried by the middle of the new stages (the one where Kimimaro and Gaara fought)... is that Bakuryu Ryuusa in the background? I don't see what else it could be. But if so, why? Why would a tidal wave of sand be stationary in the background? >_> And more importantly, does that mean that Gaara _won't_ have it as a special? 

[/paranoid]


----------



## MegamanXZero (Oct 18, 2005)

I hope he can, maybe it's just a special condition when you fight with Gaara. Who knows. Let's hope he can use it as a Special.


----------



## FriskyTanuki (Oct 18, 2005)

Do my eyes deceive me or does Shino have a new special in one of those pics? Or is it part of a team special or something?


----------



## Seany (Oct 18, 2005)

yea i think its shinos new super


----------



## Woofie (Oct 18, 2005)

I think it's in the Team Special section, so it's probably part of that. :/


----------



## Seany (Oct 18, 2005)

yea i guess so..
god im pissed off now that we dont have normal kimi, and no sign of drunk lee yet...
just have to wait =P


----------



## MegamanXZero (Oct 18, 2005)

I hope that all of the Sound 5 have their normal forms.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Oct 18, 2005)

I think/Hope they will have the normal outfits be their alternate customs. They may have just made them start in Level 2 to save not only Disk space, but not complicate the buttons. It also helps to give them more abilities to use, then if you want to play with them normally and just be able to go "HA O_O EVEN IF HE ISN'T SUPPOSE TO DO THIS IN LEVEL 1!!!" You can.


----------



## Sariachan (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh my...I'm the first one who voted Kidoumaru!    XD   And I don't like spiders either...I've strange tastes, I know.  ^^

*
P.S. Lik-sang ships the game free worldwide!   *


----------



## AznGaara (Oct 18, 2005)

PRE-ORDERED, I'm so happy now I gotta wait, and then after I gotta go through the process of waiting a week til I actually get it (like I did wit GNT3).


----------



## Splyte (Oct 18, 2005)

damn i still havnt pre ordered yet o well i will in a few days


----------



## MikoWolf (Oct 18, 2005)

how does this pre order thing work. does it wary from place to place like for example, they ship the game so that you get it when its released or do they just ship the game after the release?


----------



## FFLN (Oct 18, 2005)

Sariachan said:
			
		

> Oh my...I'm the first one who voted Kidoumaru!    XD   And I don't like spiders either...I've strange tastes, I know.  ^^
> 
> *
> P.S. Lik-sang ships the game free worldwide! *



:amazed You're a GNT player too Sariachan? I did not know. I just assumed it was Link and Go.: I don't know how you could pick Kidoumaru either when there are so many other new characters that are better. 

Is that really the field that Gaara and Kimimaro were fighting on? I thought it was another version of the Sannin battlefield since you could see Katsuya in the background. I'll have to take another look at that.

They just ship after they get it.


----------



## Splyte (Oct 18, 2005)

yeah after gaara uses his sand graveyard thing


----------



## Sariachan (Oct 18, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> :amazed You're a GNT player too Sariachan? I did not know. I just assumed it was Link and Go.: I don't know how you could pick Kidoumaru either when there are so many other new characters that are better.[...]


I don't think so...Kidoumaru/Neji fight was one of the greates in the manga.


P.S. I'm a huge Zelda fan and I don't play Go so much even if I love Hikaru no Go, but I play other videogames...some of my favourite ones, beside the Zelda series, are Animal Crossing, Phantasy Star Online Ep.1&2, Mario 64, Mario World, Mario & Luigi Superstar Saga, Sonic CD, Sonic 3 & Knuckles and NiGTHS Into Dreams. And the Naruto Gekitou Ninja Taisen series, of course (I play really well with Jiraiya)!


----------



## Manetheren (Oct 19, 2005)

I just cant wait to start owning with Kisame.

After

*Spoiler*: __ 




Seeing a glimpse of what he can do when fighting Team Gai in Pt. 2



I cannot wait to see how he plays.

I am guessing similar to Zabuza but with more special techniques other than just the sword.

------

In 3 so far, my best characters are Shikamaru (not that tough to be good with him though), Jiraiya, Shino, and Gai.

I started playing Jiraiya, Shino, and Gai purely because my friends thought they sucked (and they complained about me always using Shikamaru) just to try and figure out how to play them effectively.

Gai is the toughest of them, just because it is so hard for him to connect due to the height difference.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 19, 2005)

Sariachan said:
			
		

> I don't think so...Kidoumaru/Neji fight was one of the greates in the manga.
> 
> P.S. I'm a huge Zelda fan and I don't play Go so much even if I love Hikaru no Go, but I play other videogames...some of my favourite ones, beside the Zelda series, are Animal Crossing, Phantasy Star Online Ep.1&2, Mario 64, Mario World, Mario & Luigi Superstar Saga, Sonic CD, Sonic 3 & Knuckles and NiGTHS Into Dreams. And the Naruto Gekitou Ninja Taisen series, of course (I play really well with Jiraiya)!



That may be so, but it doesn't really make Kidoumaru that much better. Oh well, I'll probably be surprised by him now that I've said that.

Yeah, even though I really enjoyed Hikaru no Go, I don't play it much either... must get a Go board.=P

Jiraiya is pretty heavy-handed and can take alot of damage.

I've become pretty good with Naruto now. My other favorite is Gai. Even though you expect it, you can still totally surprise people with Omote Renge since it hits straight up rather than forward. So if they jump when you do the special, it'll catch them most of the time. Sometimes they just surprise me by doing something else or I just timed it wrong. It's hilarious fighting with Gai though.=D I also like using Kakashi, but his combos just leaves much to be desired as does the health drain for using Sharingan, so I don't use him as much anymore. He's still a favorite though.=D


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 19, 2005)

i hope kisame is faster than zabuza, i never liked using him for that reason, he's so bulky


----------



## MegamanXZero (Oct 19, 2005)

As you can see in the Anime, Kisame IS faster than Zabuza.


----------



## Xenoveli (Oct 19, 2005)

i really need this game!!!!
i hope that you can also unlock some of the sand five in normal form or seal level one
but it doesnt look like it...
anyway it'll be out soon


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Oct 19, 2005)

I still like Zabuza, he is thus far my favorite and best person to play in the game for GNT3, as I learned after Otakon. He may be slow but with correct timing, he can easily take out a really good Shikamaru, or other fast characters. Mostly because fast characters lack a good defense, so the blade rips into them well.

His Up+A ability to teleport into the air and appear within a slash is about the best ability for evasion when it comes to quick chars. While they are running to you, it catches them off guard. Then if you have special fully ready, when you land just time their getting up and instant special (the other reason I love him, it is easy to time is special if you know how to use him from off the ground after a large combo).

The slowness that he has balances out his power, even though it is easy to move with him if you just jump and slash down incase they come inward with an attack. His forward B Kick is also very useful to go into a sword combo, or for knock back into special. The only thing I have yet to grasp use for is pulling off his Down+X other then from off of a throw, and actually powering up his full blade in anything but 4 Player mode other then against chars like Rock Lee, Tsunade, Gai, and other none long range types.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Oct 19, 2005)

Xenoveli said:
			
		

> i really need this game!!!!
> i hope that you can also unlock some of the sand five in normal form or seal level one



You mean Sound 5.

My favourite and best character is Itachi or Sasuke. They both have their good and weak points and they fill eachother up.


----------



## Seany (Oct 19, 2005)

i hope kakashi and gai have their summons, then they will be perfect!


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 19, 2005)

I can't wait to play as Kisame, hopefully he will be better than Zabuza, who I was disappointed with (too slow and easy to block). I have already pre-ordered the game, I can't wait!


----------



## Saurus (Oct 19, 2005)

I bought my PS2 in England, anyway of getting to the game on PS2????


----------



## Amuro (Oct 19, 2005)

nope this is gamecube only i'm afraid ^___^

i can't wait to play as kimi i hope they do include the normal forms, kisame's specials look quite cool


----------



## Seany (Oct 19, 2005)

all i want zabuza to have is water dragon or explosion.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Oct 19, 2005)

About the Zabuza thing, I don't think he's that slow at all. If you just use the right attacks with the right combo's you won't get hit. Just use them wisely.


----------



## Seany (Oct 19, 2005)

yea zabuza isnt that slow at all, his super is very effective for a start. Also i never lose with him


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 19, 2005)

well, he's not as fast as kakashi or sandaime though, it would be sweet if ten ten or guy had scroll weapons or 
*Spoiler*: __ 



nun chuksss :spank 


 seriously, I rock with ten ten or all of team Gai for that matter :


----------



## Sariachan (Oct 19, 2005)

Other than Jiraiya, I'm good with Temari too...she is so funny to use!  ^^


----------



## MegamanXZero (Oct 19, 2005)

Ow God, I hate Temari. She's such an irritating opponent. Her fan attacks are really annoying, I always have to finish her quickly with Itachi. Normally I always decide the pace of the battle with Itachi but she's just asking for it


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 19, 2005)

u guys here anything about a scan that has Asuma and Nidaime on it?  i'm not trying to spread rumors i just want to know if u read it at the same place i did


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 19, 2005)

My favourite team is Kankorou, Gaara and Temari. I try not to be exclusively uber with any of them.  When I make a custom team, at the moment it consists of Neji (close combat ownage, I love his specials), Gaara (ultimate defense) and Itachi (for when an opponent annoys me and is begging to die). 

I guess with #4 I will love to see Kisame, Kimimaro and hopefully a better Gaara.


----------



## MikoWolf (Oct 19, 2005)

thesh00ter said:
			
		

> u guys here anything about a scan that has Asuma and Nidaime on it?  i'm not trying to spread rumors i just want to know if u read it at the same place i did



rumors went. but the scan we saw had gai in it not asuma


----------



## Manetheren (Oct 19, 2005)

thesh00ter said:
			
		

> u guys here anything about a scan that has Asuma and Nidaime on it?  i'm not trying to spread rumors i just want to know if u read it at the same place i did



There was some images from NH3 which confirmed its entire character roster.

Asuma, Kurenai, Shizune, Shodai, Nidaime, and YONDAIME were confirmed on it.


----------



## Sasuto (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey could someone really cool and helpful give me all the scans that are out right now and videos plz, thx.

i want soooo bad that game but i just don't know if i should buy it..i'll wait till we see all of the characters/specials and new things.


----------



## CronoLegends (Oct 19, 2005)

I believe that this is the image that thesh00ter is talking about:
By shinda
However, the legitimacy of the image should be put into question due to its size.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 19, 2005)

Obviously, a fake. :xp


----------



## CronoLegends (Oct 19, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Obviously, a fake. :xp



It's real, and you know it.  



No, but seriously, Asuma looks pretty phony in that pic. He's got like a mini-fro.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 19, 2005)

And the Nidaime is just a brushed up manga coloring. =/


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 19, 2005)

that's really bad


----------



## Splyte (Oct 20, 2005)

yeah thats a bad fake. too bad, but still if it were real asuma and nidaime, what a weird choice huh
and besides asuma's specials r like frickin ice/ water jutsu in that pic lol


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 20, 2005)

but kisame vs nidaime would settle the debate once and for all , too bad it looks fake


----------



## MegamanXZero (Oct 20, 2005)

Still, I hope they'll include 1st & 2nd Hokage and Asuma.


----------



## Joey_Boy (Oct 20, 2005)

hi, ive heard that in japan, if you pre order naruto4, you get a pakkun plush toy thing. jus wondered whether theres any sites that give out the toy aswell.


----------



## MikoWolf (Oct 20, 2005)

normally lik-sang.com does give you a preorder gift. for gnkt2 i got that naruto controll bag =P and gnkt3 i think the gave a clock (im not sure)


----------



## Sariachan (Oct 20, 2005)

When my boyfriend bought NGNT 3 from Lik-Sang the past year he got the special gift even without pre-ordering the game...


----------



## MikoWolf (Oct 20, 2005)

yeah sometimes they have them full in stocks, cause there wasnt enoguh people to preorder the game


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 20, 2005)

So is there a list of the specials for the characters?


----------



## MegamanXZero (Oct 20, 2005)

Not yet, we've only seen some of them and we're not even sure if those are Specials of Characters or a Team-Special


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Oct 20, 2005)

Sitting in class today, I got a bunch of random ideas for team specials if anyone wants to hear them out for the new system. I'll start with one of the first ones I thought up.

Rock Lee, Gai, TenTen (Or Sakura)

Gai gives Lee the signal to begin his attack to start it off, saying something like "Alright Lee! Bring Out the Springtime Youth!!!" And Lee Confirms with his normal "HAI! GAI-SENSEI!" Before rushing forward and using Leaf Grand Spinning Wind. Knocking him directly into Gai, Gai uses Dynamic Entry to send the opponent back at Lee as Lee initiates a kick to begin Omoto Renge. While going into the air, Gai wraps his arms around as well as all three spin towards the ground and smash into it.

As the smoke clears, Gai looks to Lee, saying "Good Job, Lee!" As Lee looks to Gai and salutes before they both hug each other within a sunset background. TenTen or Sakura is standing there off to the side, a broken expression on their face as they sigh before everything returns back to normal.


----------



## Seany (Oct 20, 2005)

^lol that sounds great, and also mega ownage


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 20, 2005)

it would be real nice if the 1st and 2nd were on th roster, cuz then 1st, 2nd and 3rd would have a 3 man super for sure.  It would be nasty too.


----------



## Sariachan (Oct 20, 2005)

Do you believe that I never tried to play in "team mode"? I should try it on NGNT 3 before getting the new game...  -__-'


----------



## kevm (Oct 20, 2005)

Sariachan said:
			
		

> Do you believe that I never tried to play in "team mode"? I should try it on NGNT 3 before getting the new game...  -__-'



They have team supers in NGNT3, but from what I remember they were all the same no matter what team you picked.  Still check it out so the new games team supers will look even better.


----------



## Sariachan (Oct 20, 2005)

Ok, kevm.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 20, 2005)

The team play in GNT is... not very fun.-_- It's more of a joke since whoever gets the team special off first and most often will be the most likely to win.


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 20, 2005)

with the change in the 3 man specials, it shows that Eighting is really checking out the forums and/or reading emails that people send to them about changes in NGNT4.  i can't wait to do the Sannins special.  that's gonna do some terrible damage


----------



## FFLN (Oct 20, 2005)

I have a feeling that Team battles are going to be much more common now rather than just the regular one-on-one or free-fo-all.


----------



## Svenjamin (Oct 20, 2005)

team battles is the ONLY mode i play in GNT3 with my friends. We have only played the normal one ONCE just to try something different.

We also have a rule where we must never use the team specials coz it's just too cheap and chops ur health down in half with one button, that's no fun at all, esppecially if you use Ino... her kick goes up no matter how fast u jump, and next ting ya know - you're dead. Same with Anko really.

are there only 3 new levels??? will there be more do u think???


----------



## FFLN (Oct 20, 2005)

Do you only do the team battles because they take the least amount of damage from everything except for team specials? I don't prefer the fights like that. I prefer to keep my damage level at 2 (normal), that way the battles don't run on that long and also it's easier to calculate the necessary amount of damage that you need to inflict in order to defeat an opponent. If it gets switched to 1 without my knowledge, it really throws me off and I'm surprised when a Rasengan, when the opponent is at half HP, doesn't finish them off, but rather only does a quarter damage to their health.

I don't really like the low damage of the team battles in GNT3 for that reason.


----------



## Svenjamin (Oct 20, 2005)

I love them just because you can queue up 3 characters, and challenge yourself in many ways such as having your opponent pick his best character (let the other 2 be anything random, it doesnt matter) and put him on double health handicap, then you pick 3 random characters and see who wins.

You can do so much there


----------



## Sariachan (Oct 20, 2005)

Well, three new stages and at least 7 new characters aren't few, imho.  ^^


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 20, 2005)

there's still quite a bit they still haven't shown.  It's pretty obivious cuz look how long it took them to show Kabuto, Kisame,  and Kimmimaro.  Not even the Japanese game sites had any footage.  So probably something will generate in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## FriskyTanuki (Oct 21, 2005)

Woofie said:
			
		

> I think it's in the Team Special section, so it's probably part of that. :/


Yeah, I figured that was probably it after seeing where the pics were. It looks like Jiraiya and Tsunade have a new special involving their summons, maybe in a team along with Orochimaru? It looks like there's going to be a bunch of team specials with probably one for each of the three man teams from the show and ones for other teams.

I preordered my copy on tuesday from liksang. I can't wait to get some time in before Christmas break.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 21, 2005)

Will they do a team survival? I thought that was lacking in #3.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Oct 21, 2005)

hmmz, they should include that one too. As an extra, but I was happy with the 2 Player Survival.


----------



## squanman (Oct 21, 2005)

Once Againjamin said:
			
		

> esppecially if you use Ino... her kick goes up no matter how fast u jump, and next ting ya know - you're dead. Same with Anko really.



Then instead of jumping, why not just dash to the left or the right? Works like a charm!


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 22, 2005)

The V-jump magazine just came in Japan, and I heard it's got more GNT4 stuff.
Some guy said "cover + action scene + some characters.... + new frog!"
Seems this person hates naruto though, so he couldnt tell more precisely.. Guess we just have to wait for scans


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Oct 22, 2005)

3v3 Special Fantasy Part 2:

Team: Naruto, Hinata, Neji

Neji starts off by looking to Hinata, who seems scared a moment before he calls out to her going "Hinata!" Quickly getting over her fear, she nods her head, responding Hai before rushing towards the opponent with Neji. They both begin to use the manuver Hinata did for her normal X Special, however as they trade off and move around the opponent, Hinata is doing hers while Neji is following the exact motions, but using the 64 Hands of Hakke instead. Once finished, the Camera moves to show Naruto who begins to run towards the battle, Hinata tossing the opponent up into the air saying "Naruto-kun! Do your best!" As he makes a bunshin and uses it to jump up into the air. Spinning within it, he launches a kick downward like he does for Naruto Rendan, sending the opponent down towards Neji who activates DaiKaiten, launching the opponent straight across the feild and out of sight. Neji just stands there, crossing his arms as Naruto lands, celebrating with Hinata blushing as she goes "I..I Did It! Naruto-kun!"


----------



## MS81 (Oct 22, 2005)

kira yamoto

I have those same games minus pokemon and shonen jump all-stars


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 22, 2005)

NakamaNinja said:
			
		

> The V-jump magazine just came in Japan, and I heard it's got more GNT4 stuff.
> Some guy said "cover + action scene + some characters.... + new frog!"
> Seems this person hates naruto though, so he couldnt tell more precisely.. Guess we just have to wait for scans




do u have a copy of the mag?


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 22, 2005)

thesh00ter said:
			
		

> do u have a copy of the mag?


Uhm.. Read my text again and take a wild shot..


----------



## Splyte (Oct 23, 2005)

agh when did these scans come out? today?


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 23, 2005)

that's what they're saying


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 23, 2005)

So do we have the final list of  characters, or are there any more to be revealed?


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 23, 2005)

There's probably more to go


----------



## Shishou (Oct 23, 2005)

Perm. CS2 Kimimaro, makes Shishou a sayd and angry man.


I wanted to use him with his sword, then turn CS2 and have a slight style change.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 23, 2005)

kimi probably still has a ninjutsu sword attack


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 23, 2005)

i know this is outta the blue but i've wanted to know, how far does the combo meter go?  yes, i haven't played part 2 and 3.  my reason, because i was waiting for 4.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 23, 2005)

As high as you can get it.


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 23, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> As high as you can get it.




so it doesn't stop at 99 like on X-men vs Streetfighter?


----------



## FFLN (Oct 23, 2005)

Nope. In the 2 vs 2 battles, you can combine your combos to get it much much higher than 99.


----------



## Svenjamin (Oct 24, 2005)

thesh00ter said:
			
		

> i know this is outta the blue but i've wanted to know, how far does the combo meter go?  yes, i haven't played part 2 and 3.  my reason, because i was waiting for 4.


if you do training mode where the opponent never teleports out of your combo then you can use neji and corner then and use DaiKaiten (down x super) over and over to juggle them.

Normally if you were fighting an opponent you wouldn't be able to do this because every time you take or inflict damage to an enemy (unless you use bugs or tenketsu strikes) both of your chakra meters go up, and it doesn't take too much to free yourself from a massive string of attacks.

This game has been programmed so smartly so that all different strategies are taking into account, There are attacks and specials that affect multiple enemies, and there are some that target one but do massive damage, picking a character means deciding a fighting style in this game, some teleport mid combo, while running, or while standing still for example, and that is usually how I base my strategy if my opponent has already picked his character, I use whoever can dodge or attack better.


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 24, 2005)

There should've been yesterday even :S
I hope we can fetch something for tonight


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 24, 2005)

somebody on the Gamefaqs board said they're gonna try to pick up a copy at one of there local stores that carry Japanese game mags.  it's good to have somebody to take the liberty to do these things.  the guy that the original report came from about the new V-jump being out doesn't even like Naruto so he could care less if we see the scan or not. (jerk)


----------



## Seany (Oct 24, 2005)

dam it i hate this waiting!.


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 24, 2005)

No more waiting!

LOOKIE, fanart!!


----------



## Seany (Oct 24, 2005)

yes!!! sand 3 =P well im happy

EDIT: there should be another page aswell shouldnt there?


----------



## Lord Itachi (Oct 24, 2005)

it would be tight to play as like gaara or something


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 24, 2005)

The other page is NH3, not GNT4. I drew that conclusion from the Sabaku Kyuu we get to see in the corner.


----------



## Seany (Oct 24, 2005)

aww oh well, i glad we see new outfits anyway


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Oct 24, 2005)

i want to play it....import it....but its on jap...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 24, 2005)

the scan confirms that sand 3 have their new outfits, nice!


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 24, 2005)

u guys, did u take a look at Oro's left hand?  Is that the Kusanagi?


----------



## Seany (Oct 24, 2005)

wow ur right! nice find, i wonder if he can use it real time


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 24, 2005)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> wow ur right! nice find, i wonder if he can use it real time



i hope so, that Drunk Lee, the 3 pills, Nyoi bo (just like in NH2).  As far supers, if they use these in the 3 man i don't mind: Suiryuudan no Jutsu and Garouga

by the way what's DCD?


----------



## sblymnlcrymnl (Oct 24, 2005)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> wow ur right! nice find, i wonder if he can use it real time



Due to the positioning it doesn't look very likely.


----------



## Woofie (Oct 24, 2005)

Sand 3's new costumes were kind of a given, since they were shown wearing them in all the promotional art; it's still cool to see them in actual screenshots though.  But I'm most interested in their specials... they'd better have new ones!


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 24, 2005)

Orochimaru can already use the Kusanagi sword in realtime (Remember down+x?) ^^


----------



## Low-fi Boy (Oct 24, 2005)

I wanna play as Kimimaro, but I wish he wasn't permanently in his CS2 form. I thought his normal self was pretty stylish anyway, fingertip bullets and bone katana and such.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 24, 2005)

i'm sure kimi has tessendan (finger bullets) .  Oro's 3 man team looks nasty-strong!! 
This may be the greatest game cube game ever...


----------



## kevm (Oct 24, 2005)

Redstar said:
			
		

> I wanna play as Kimimaro, but I wish he wasn't permanently in his CS2 form. I thought his normal self was pretty stylish anyway, fingertip bullets and bone katana and such.



Just keep your fingers crossed for their normal forms as alternate costumes.


----------



## Splyte (Oct 24, 2005)

kimi's finger bullets will most likely be his kunai relpacement

also that scan shows the following 3 man teams

-naruto, lee, gaara
-naruto, kiba, kankurou
-naruto, shikamaru, temari
-oro, kimi, kabuto
-sakon,tayuya,kidoumaru


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 24, 2005)

still unknown is wether Kankurou uses 1 or 2 puppets....is there a second page/scan?


----------



## Splyte (Oct 24, 2005)

everyone  is pretty sure thats its a nh3 scan


----------



## MS81 (Oct 24, 2005)

can someone show me the scans of characters.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Oct 24, 2005)

Also interesting to note on the cover art they showed unlike the others, you see Curse Seal Level 2 Sasuke in the cornor, like how orochimaru's eye was for the second game, and Itachi's for the Third. That more then likely confirms that Level 2 Sasuke will be his own character, meaning Naruto Super Kyubi might as well. My questiont hough if Sasuke is his own char for level 2...What exactly will he do for moves? The only thing I can think of slightly is a real time Chadori like how he would normally use his Forward A, just turning that into chadori and the more chakra you put in to charge, the farther you go and more damage. Then his normal X Special could be a Cinima for it. That or Dark Chadori is just his normal X special, but it leaves you to wonder what his second special will be and combo set up.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 24, 2005)

*help me out*

do anyone has pics of new characters in naruto 4 

if so could you please show me website.


----------



## sblymnlcrymnl (Oct 24, 2005)

ShadelessNyght said:
			
		

> Also interesting to note on the cover art they showed unlike the others, you see Curse Seal Level 2 Sasuke in the cornor, like how orochimaru's eye was for the second game, and Itachi's for the Third. That more then likely confirms that Level 2 Sasuke will be his own character, meaning Naruto Super Kyubi might as well.



They'll both be horribly overpowered unless they have Lee w/gates level life drain.


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 24, 2005)

sblymnlcrymnl said:
			
		

> They'll both be horribly overpowered unless they have Lee w/gates level life drain.


Yeah, either that or they'll uhm, just balance them?...
Just because a character is strong in the anime doesnt mean it will be unbalanced when created to a game..

CS Sasuke and Kyubi Naruto will most likely be seperate characters as well, no transformations.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 24, 2005)

I seen pic already prop to us the fans of naruto.


----------



## sblymnlcrymnl (Oct 24, 2005)

NakamaNinja said:
			
		

> Yeah, either that or they'll uhm, just balance them?...
> Just because a character is strong in the anime doesnt mean it will be unbalanced when created to a game..
> 
> CS Sasuke and Kyubi Naruto will most likely be seperate characters as well, no transformations.


They could do that, but then what's the point of even including them?  May as well just have them as alternate costumes.


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 24, 2005)

sblymnlcrymnl said:
			
		

> They could do that, but then what's the point of even including them?  May as well just have them as alternate costumes.


What the point is with including them if they arent horribly unbalanced? I dont get what you're trying to say.. Sound pretty stupid though.

Why cant you believe that they arent going to add them as BALANCED characters with unique movesets?

I mean, Itachi and Orochimaru are already in the game, your entire logic breaks down there since they are balanced, yet strong in the anime.


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 24, 2005)

the reason i can't see them making those 2 seperate characters is the fact that they just merged the 3 clone characters already, so why would they turn back around make 2 more clones?


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 24, 2005)

Because it just wouldnt work to have 2+ transformations for a character.. If it's not Lee's gates, there's a huge difference.


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 24, 2005)

i'm tired of speculating and i'm tired of hearing speculation.  cuz none of us knows anymore then the next person.  So i'm gonna sit back and just wait for more news


----------



## sblymnlcrymnl (Oct 24, 2005)

NakamaNinja said:
			
		

> What the point is with including them if they arent horribly unbalanced? I dont get what you're trying to say.. Sound pretty stupid though.
> 
> Why cant you believe that they arent going to add them as BALANCED characters with unique movesets?
> 
> I mean, Itachi and Orochimaru are already in the game, your entire logic breaks down there since they are balanced, yet strong in the anime.


I'm just saying if they aren't noticably stronger than the normal characters, what'll be the difference? Different supers?  We didn't see them fight much in that form (at least not Sasuke).

Regardless of all that, they should both have a life drain.


----------



## Zeon (Oct 24, 2005)

Y is it only in jap....:'( i don't like it....(runs of crying)


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 24, 2005)

sblymnlcrymnl said:
			
		

> I'm just saying if they aren't noticably stronger than the normal characters, what'll be the difference? Different supers?  We didn't see them fight much in that form (at least not Sasuke).
> 
> Regardless of all that, they should both have a life drain.


8ING are not idiots, they can make characters balanced and as well give them unique movesets.. You're saying all that makes the characters in the game are their "strength" and specials? Check again and you'll noticed that everyone are uniquely designed and all have very differnet movesets, strings and fightings styles.
I dont know if you're lacking imagination or just have no trust in 8ING, but I can promise that they wont be overpowerly strong and that they wont have a life drain. Having a permanent life drain for a character would just be idiotic. 
(If not they are transformations, then they could be similar to Lee's last gate. But now I'm speaking if they're seperate.)


----------



## sblymnlcrymnl (Oct 24, 2005)

NakamaNinja said:
			
		

> 8ING are not idiots, they can make characters balanced and as well give them unique movesets.. You're saying all that makes the characters in the game are their "strength" and specials? Check again and you'll noticed that everyone are uniquely designed and all have very differnet movesets, strings and fightings styles.
> I dont know if you're lacking imagination or just have no trust in 8ING, but I can promise that they wont be overpowerly strong and that they wont have a life drain. Having a permanent life drain for a character would just be idiotic.
> (If not they are transformations, then they could be similar to Lee's last gate. But now I'm speaking if they're seperate.)


The difference is these are the _same _characters, just stronger.  So for the most part they are going to share the same style.  I think if they are going to be true to the characters, they'll have to be noticeable stronger than their original forms (without breaking the game) and have a life drain.  Maybe a permanent life drain would be too severe,  just going to 40% and stopping would be enough.  They can't very well just lower their defense (actually they can, and likely will as they did to KN in 3, but it makes absolutely no sense).

I have great confidence that the characters will be very playable and unique enough, I'm just not sure they'll feel right.  It's a hard thing to explain, but I don't know that they can be accurately translated to the game without breaking it.

But you know, forget all that.  I'm a Temari player anyway. :


----------



## ilabb (Oct 24, 2005)

sblymnlcrymnl said:
			
		

> They can't very well just lower their defense (actually they can, and likely will as they did to KN in 3, but it makes absolutely no sense).



It also doesn't make sense that the Sannin allied against Akamaru can LOSE. Or, Itachi losing to Ino or Sakura... or anyone.

Regardless, I'm certain that Curse seal 2 Sasuke and Kyuubi 2 Naruto will have their own movesets, I mean... THEY HAVE NEW LIMBS FOR PETE'S SAKE. Why WOULDN'T they have completely new movesets?

AAAAAANYWAY. I will be severely dissapointed if there is a lack of Asuma in the next game. It makes sense to add him, his model is already made from Ino's special in GNT3...


----------



## sblymnlcrymnl (Oct 24, 2005)

ilabb said:
			
		

> AAAAAANYWAY. I will be severely dissapointed if there is a lack of Asuma in the next game. It makes sense to add him, his model is already made from Ino's special in GNT3...



They definitely  need to add Asuma, Kurenai, and


----------



## ilabb (Oct 24, 2005)

Well you never know, this is likely the last Gamecube GNT game until the Revolution, and this'll be the last game for 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Part one


 of Naruto, so 8ing may just go nuts with this game and add more characters XD

And if they're going to compete with Narutimate hero 3's Hokage collection (the 1st, 2nd, and 4th hokages will be playable in that game O_o), then they better pull a bunch of new characters.

And besides, I heard that a clip from the anime of Asuma and Kurenai was shown at the Tokyo Game Show (source: ... so that might be a sign.


----------



## sblymnlcrymnl (Oct 25, 2005)

ilabb said:
			
		

> Well you never know, this is likely the last Gamecube GNT game until the Revolution, and this'll be the last game for
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Well, 5 should be due in about a year ... how far into part 2 will the anime be at that point?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 25, 2005)

if 5 is due in a year, there would only be a few characters added.  I won't spoil things, but the anime will have filler till spring right?  So the only arc I can see being done by November hardly adds any characters.  NGT4 will have to hold you over for a long time.  Seems good enough though.


----------



## Woofie (Oct 25, 2005)

sblymnlcrymnl said:
			
		

> The difference is these are the _same _characters, just stronger.  So for the most part they are going to share the same style.


I dunno, if you think about the way One Tail Naruto fought, it was quite different to how he normally fights - he mostly used the chakra claws, and for defense used the chakra shield. And in level 2 form, Sasuke's main attack other than Chidori was with his wings. So their movesets don't have to be identical or particularly similar to the normal Naruto and Sasuke characters... they can be quite different, and hence don't actually need to be any stronger.

That being said, they'll have to make up a bunch of stuff, especially for Sasuke - he only did two things in that form.  o_o


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 25, 2005)

> The difference is these are the same characters, just stronger. So for the most part they are going to share the same style. I think if they are going to be true to the characters, they'll have to be noticeable stronger than their original forms (without breaking the game) and have a life drain.


As above said, they have completely different fighting styles and move in different ways. They will be unique characters with their own movesets, not stronger or weaker then their originals, and sure as heck aint going to have a lifedrain (If they arent transforms, again)

I get bet 10 copies of GNT4 on this if you want to counter that ^^

About Asuma and Kurenai, Im pretty confident we'll see them in GNT4 for the following reasons:
Alright, so far, we've got 36 characters. With Kyubi Naruto and CS Sasuke, It's 38. Add two more on that (Asuma and Kurenai), and we get the number 40. 
Somehow I just feel that 40 characters in GNT4 would be the perfect amount of characters, which makes an avarage of 10 characters per game.

Seeing how this is (Probably) the last GNT game for Part 1 and Gamecube, I wouldnt doubt 8ING to lay down some extra energy on this final piece to create a good ending for an excellent game-series.

Also, you shouldnt forget, we've gotten ONLY bad-guys so far. I just feel that we wont only get baddies and Sasuke/Naruto "clones" in this game.

Asuma and Kurenai would complete the battles between Kisame, Itachi, Kakashi and Gai.
They would as well complete the konoha genin teams, including their senseis.

Both of them were seen in the promo-intro at TGS, and I think that this is a hint. It would have been VERY easy for 8ING to find a Naruto-clip without them if they werent planning to add them.

Asuma has his base-model completed in GNT3, so there's less work to creating him. They can easily do something else with Ino that *doesnt* involve someone helping her out. Especially with her new jutsu as well.
And I very much doubt that they would create Asuma without Kurenai. They're a duo as stuck together at least as much as Kisame and Itachi are.

The game needs more female characters, and Kurenai would be an excellent addition seeing how she would be the ONLY genjutsu-based user for the game. She's pretty darn unique from our other two female grownups Tsunade and Anko.

They have both fought qiute a lot, and have potential enough to have excellent movesets in a fighting game like this.

Hmm, I thought I had more to come with, but this is enough arguments for me to be quite confident to their appearance in GNT4.


----------



## Woofie (Oct 25, 2005)

I hope you're right.  I'm not _that_ bothered about having them in there, but it'd still be damn cool. And you're right, it does seem like there's a good chance, what with the intro from TGS including them etc.

And they've both had brief taijutsu fights, which means the basic movesets and strings should be easy enough to create... the only thing I'm not sure about it specials. I can think of one for each character (Kurenai = genjutsu used on Itachi and Kisame, Asuma = cutting someone up with the chakra knuckle-duster things, _a la_ Zabuza), but they haven't really shown anything else at all. Still, if they can make up crap for _Anko_ of all people, they can probably do it for this pair.


----------



## Seany (Oct 25, 2005)

i want a few changes with gaara now, firstly his sabak kyuu should stay on the ground and not float up, just like in the kimi battle, secondly his down x special should be replaced with sand avalanche, since he's good now it makes sense


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 25, 2005)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> i want a few changes with gaara now, firstly his sabak kyuu should stay on the ground and not float up, just like in the kimi battle, secondly his down x special should be replaced with sand avalanche, since he's good now it makes sense


They wont just remove a special that they've spent a lot of time creating for no reason at all. His old down+x will definitely be kept in some way, most likely the way it is now. I'm very curious myself how they will do with Gaaras new moves.


----------



## Woofie (Oct 25, 2005)

NakamaNinja said:
			
		

> They wont just remove a special that they've spent a lot of time creating for no reason at all. His old down+x will definitely be kept in some way, most likely the way it is now. I'm very curious myself how they will do with Gaaras new moves.


Surely they'll have to start removing specials if the Gekinin series continues. The characters will keep getting new more impressive jutsu in the anime, and they'll have to be included in the game; but you can't keep adding more and more specials for each character (two is enough, really). It does seem a bit silly to remove things that they've taken time to program, but this isn't like removing characters or something... I think it might have to be done.

Besides, Gaara's down+x doesn't make much sense anymore, it's not like he's going to transform again now he's a goody.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Oct 25, 2005)

I agree that they should and easily could change Gaara's move set for specials, and hopefully his normal move set period. I will admit, some of his moves and combo's are good, but Gaara really doesn't focus on Taijutsu at all like he does in the game. I think they should give him more of a Sand Jutsu Variety move set, more improved off of what he has now, and throw in a few of his unique sand Jutsu in his combo's. His down + X would be cool as a real time if he used Desert Avalanch, it could just rush from behind him and flood the feild or so, but could be dodged by double jumping. You could also give him some of the stopping combo's, like Itachi have with the back stab and Jiraiya has when he grabs ahold of you before smacking you outwards.

His Back +A counter should change to Sheild of Shukaku protection if they can't turn it into a special, and just have it in which case the person hitting Gaara takes damage from smacking into the sheild, or the person gets a sheild break (to show how the Sheild of Shukaku shatters just about all weapons that go up against it).

Gaara has alot that should be upgraded for him now that he has shown off so much skill that he is way past just having a simple move set as he would have before. Besides of they can Change Ino's special through two games, they can do it to Gaara.

On Super Kyubi and Curse Seal level 2, they could easily do it well enough to balance them both out. They would just have to fix it up a little bit and take some things away. They will more then likely have a quicker chakra gather rate, but hopefully not constantly refilling like it normally would. Super Kyubi they could grab a few things off Normal Kyubi, like a few combo strings or moves for it, but Naruto would now also be able to have a range attack with the chakra claw. As a special, he could for a Normal X pull off the Purple Rasengan, then as a Down X eaither use a super ravage attack or an Outgrown Chakra Claw.

Sasuke would be able to pull off Combo's with his wings and fists, and they can easily make his Back +A where he puts the wings infront of him, then when attacked smacks them outward and launches the opponent. He could more then likely be more of an air person, and then they would have to just invent a few unique things to do. Easiest thing is to definatly give him an Air Throw, and allow him to glide through the air like Hinata but a bit longer then she does. Then of course, his special for normal X Be Black Chidori, and Down + X special be....Well I can't have all the ideas.


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 25, 2005)

Woofie said:
			
		

> Surely they'll have to start removing specials if the Gekinin series continues. The characters will keep getting new more impressive jutsu in the anime, and they'll have to be included in the game; but you can't keep adding more and more specials for each character (two is enough, really). It does seem a bit silly to remove things that they've taken time to program, but this isn't like removing characters or something... I think it might have to be done.
> 
> Besides, Gaara's down+x doesn't make much sense anymore, it's not like he's going to transform again now he's a goody.


Some specials in GNT3 WERE made purely so they could be removed, such as Kibas 40% super, Inos, Choujis etc. They spent absolutely zero resources on these since they basicly used the same animations and models as their main special, except they have a slight change.
Gaaras special however, is completely unique and took quite some time to make, I would guess. It's well made and will NOT be removed.
GNT is not a replica of the anime, just because Gaara is good doesnt mean he cant use anything he used during his bad-time. Especially seeing how he still has his bad-costume, as well as his "good" version.

As I said I dont know how they will add the new specials, but my hopes is that they will change Gaaras current down +x into a weaker version, and make it his back+a move (Or perhaps back+x?), that would be pretty neat. Then down + x could be the Avalanche.

There's also a chance that the avalance wont make an appearance. At least its a bit more likely then removing his current down+x completely.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't see why specials couldn't be ADDED.   There is still a back+X as nakama ninja said.  What about up+X for specials in or aimed at jumping opponents.  anyway, that's easily 2 more specials for each character.  Doubt it will make it to GNT4 though.


----------



## Splyte (Oct 25, 2005)

gaara doesnt even have a critical x yet so thats also a possibility and that is waht i figured they'd do with his avalanche jutsu

and back x as previously stated is also the newest best choice for more supers


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 25, 2005)

I think (and hope) that the critical specials are going to be removed in GNT4.
If we can trust the demo version at TGS, then this is the case.. You'll notice that the health-bar doesnt go flashing when it goes under 40% like in GNT3.

I'm glad if they change this, never liked the critical supers.. Realtimes for the win!


----------



## sblymnlcrymnl (Oct 25, 2005)

I was thinking that the chakra claws wouldn't be feasible outside of a super, but now that I've given it some thought they could be implemented somewhat like how Kankurou controls Karasu ... we'll see.  Again, I'm sure it'll be great, I'm just not sure if they'll feel right.

I always see people mention that Asuma's model is already in the game like it takes so much out of the addition of the character.  I mean, sure it's nice that he's in there, but it doesn't really represent very much work if you think about it.

Realtimes are great, love those non-KnJable combos (especially with Haku).  And as a Temari player they're a big part of my game.


----------



## Sariachan (Oct 25, 2005)

Talking about specials? The one I really want is Kiri Kiri Mai for Temari (her Kuchiyose no Jutsu).


----------



## sblymnlcrymnl (Oct 25, 2005)

Sariachan said:
			
		

> Talking about specials? The one I really want is Kiri Kiri Mai for Temari (her Kuchiyose no Jutsu).



That would just make my November/December right there.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 25, 2005)

It would give her a down X special, that's for sure. It does make me wonder how many other characters will get a jump X special though.


----------



## Sariachan (Oct 25, 2005)

I love jump x specials...   ^^
But the thing I love the most is to shift target when using my special while playing a 2 vs 2 battle!


----------



## Svenjamin (Oct 26, 2005)

hmmm this is kinda off topic but also the best place to post this. Does anyone else check out the GNT4 forums on gamefaqs.com? Well they keeps on her her 'Shi.zune" or "Shi'nuze" Why the hell do they keep doing that?! It annoys me about as much as "Kimimaru"


----------



## choy (Oct 26, 2005)

Once Againjamin said:
			
		

> hmmm this is kinda off topic but also the best place to post this. Does anyone else check out the GNT4 forums on gamefaqs.com? Well they keeps on her her 'Shi.zune" or "Shi'nuze" Why the hell do they keep doing that?! It annoys me about as much as "Kimimaru"




if you mean why they keep butchering the spelling it's because gamefaqs things it's a bad word and blanks it out (******)

weird, eh?


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 26, 2005)

Once Againjamin said:
			
		

> hmmm this is kinda off topic but also the best place to post this. Does anyone else check out the GNT4 forums on gamefaqs.com? Well they keeps on her her 'Shi.zune" or "Shi'nuze" Why the hell do they keep doing that?! It annoys me about as much as "Kimimaru"


Because "Shiz" is considered a curseword and gets censored if you dont bend her name like that.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 26, 2005)

Sariachan said:
			
		

> I love jump x specials...   ^^
> But the thing I love the most is to shift target when using my special while playing a 2 vs 2 battle!



Yeah, Temari's jump special is the best for doing that. While the other two are fighting, and you have some free time, you can just throw that in their direction and get in a good hit on both of them. Tenten's is harder to time though since it doesn't connect that much and it doesn't deal too much damage either. It's almost like she's at a 50 degree angle and it only hits within a small area. It's somewhat ineffective in my opinion. Sasuke's Katon Housenka no jutsu is more effective than her jump X.


----------



## Axass (Oct 26, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> Yeah, Temari's jump special is the best for doing that. While the other two are fighting, and you have some free time, you can just throw that in their direction and get in a good hit on both of them. Tenten's is harder to time though since it doesn't connect that much and it doesn't deal too much damage either. It's almost like she's at a 50 degree angle and it only hits within a small area. It's somewhat ineffective in my opinion. Sasuke's Katon Housenka no jutsu is more effective than her jump X.


Temari's jump+X is pure evil. I've pissed off sooo many of my friends with that. 

Not a fan of Housenka and Tenten's one though, I end up never hitting anyone. -_-


----------



## Kashama (Oct 26, 2005)

I think itll have to be all as one character, because the character select screen is getting pretty cramped...


----------



## ilabb (Oct 26, 2005)

It was revealed at the TGS that they are going to do a new system for the character select.


----------



## squanman (Oct 26, 2005)

Axass said:
			
		

> Not a fan of Housenka and Tenten's one though, I end up never hitting anyone. -_-



Throw, jump, X.   perfect way for a full hit with the Up-X

If they can't kawarimi out of the throw that is ...


----------



## Splyte (Oct 26, 2005)

there is the down+bbbx for sasuke and his hosenka but i really dont find hosenka to be woth the chakra but eh its a fun attack to use


----------



## Mateus. (Oct 26, 2005)

Bah. I've changed my mind about this game. The new one on ps2 Narutime (sp?) 3 looks pretty neat. I'll get that instead of Gekitou ninja taisen 4. It has like 40 Playable characters. Yeh.


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 26, 2005)

oh yeah, 40 characters, that's a big improvement


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 26, 2005)

ten-ten is the best character in ngt3 (prepares to get hit)

her attack can deal some sweet damage from the air , if u prep ur opponent right. same for sasukes.  Since it only taks 75% chakra, u can use it many times and get chip damage.  her X attack (like most X attacks) misses  against Computer level 4  alot, so those realtime attacks are useful


----------



## Kashama (Oct 26, 2005)

I am looking forward to this game sooo much. but still, what do oyu think theyll do about the space issue? i think akamaru and the puppet would make it a little less but thats only 2 characters.


----------



## Axass (Oct 26, 2005)

Kashama said:
			
		

> I am looking forward to this game sooo much. but still, what do oyu think theyll do about the space issue? i think akamaru and the puppet would make it a little less but thats only 2 characters.


They don't have space problems, GNT!3 only filled half of the disk.


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 26, 2005)

u know i'm glad they made this game exclusively for the Cube.  Cuz it has features of games that didn't get released for Cube.  3 man team battle like KOF, MVC2.  3 man supers like MVC2.  I LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Sariachan (Oct 26, 2005)

Kashama said:
			
		

> I am looking forward to this game sooo much. but still, what do oyu think theyll do about the space issue? i think akamaru and the puppet would make it a little less but thats only 2 characters.


About Akamaru I don't care, but I love to play with Karasu alone...it still there in this 4th game, isn't it?  :sad


----------



## FFLN (Oct 27, 2005)

Didn't some of the characters in NH2 not have their own specials? I read somewhere that Nidaime and some other characters had no specials. Besides, you can't really compare the quantity of characters in a game to the quality of it. *Points to DBZ: Budokai 3 and DBZ: Tenkaichi/Sparking!* From reviews, Tenkaichi is not as good as Budokai 3.

Akamaru... they should actually have cut-scene specials affect him. That'll teach them. Maybe they'll have a switch-out system for Karasu and Kuroari. Since you can tag out in GNT4, they might've just made that a part of Karasu's new style of fighting. 

Yeah, Housenka doesn't do too much damage, but it's fun to use. Not as fun as using Sandaime's Karyu Endan though. Knock your opponent onto their back and then hit down X.=) That's one heck of a Katon jutsu there.=D


----------



## Syrah (Oct 27, 2005)

wish Gaara gets another fury than his Suna no Tate (the big bowl-like one), since it's soooooo easy to avoid this attack..... Maybe the Ryuusa Bakuryuu would be good (Sand Avalanche)....


More generally, i hope every character will have, if it's possible, a transformation and 3 furies... (Kiba eats a pill, Choji goes butterfly-like, Lee gets drunk, Sasuke uses sharingan and/or cursed seal, etc...)


----------



## Sariachan (Oct 27, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> [...]
> Akamaru... they should actually have cut-scene specials affect him. That'll teach them. Maybe they'll have a switch-out system for Karasu and Kuroari. Since you can tag out in GNT4, they might've just made that a part of Karasu's new style of fighting.
> 
> Yeah, Housenka doesn't do too much damage, but it's fun to use. Not as fun as using Sandaime's Karyu Endan though. Knock your opponent onto their back and then hit down X.=) That's one heck of a Katon jutsu there.=D


I missed something...what do you mean with "tag out"?


----------



## Seany (Oct 27, 2005)

in the new 3 man cell mode you can switch your players during battle, in other words meaning tag out


----------



## Splyte (Oct 27, 2005)

sorta like Marvel vs Capcom 2 and alot of others

also 2 new scans

Your answer.
Your answer.

provided by Dsx2gate


----------



## Seany (Oct 27, 2005)

hmm nothing that new, but im liking sand team special, and there are different shots of kabuto, kisame and kimi. Looking pretty good! thanks for scans


----------



## Splyte (Oct 27, 2005)

yeah i know but its new. and someone stranslated a bit of that page and it seems naruto's new bunshin thing, naruto uses kage bunshin in game and the comp controls the bunshin for a few seconds!! pretty kool i must say

also in the first pic with kiba doing that up+b kick, does he always have the cresent shaped thing there?


----------



## Sariachan (Oct 27, 2005)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> in the new 3 man cell mode you can switch your players during battle, in other words meaning tag out


Cool! I can't wait to play this game.  : 


P.S. The new Sand Siblings' outfits in the game look so cool!


----------



## FFLN (Oct 27, 2005)

Whoa. Kimimaro's slash there looks like it could take down anything that's in the air.

Yeah, that's what I meant by tag-out. It would work well with Karasu and Kuroari since they wouldn't be that strong separately anyway... well... Kuroari at least.

Hmm... I don't know how useful his Kage Bunshin will be now that it's controlled by the computer. At first I thought it would be part of a special attack so that you could more easily chain attacks, but now that it's pretty much going to be controlled by the computer on its own... I don't know how useful that would be. If it works like Kiba and Akamaru, it might turn out okay... otherwise... I may only use it as a diversion or to cause confusion... although the pointer will probably still point at the real Naruto anyway.-_-


----------



## Svenjamin (Oct 27, 2005)

hmm if you look carefully at the shot of Kiba in the team special, it looks as if his hood is off.


----------



## Lord Itachi (Oct 27, 2005)

i can't wait for it to come out ^_^


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 28, 2005)

You and everyone else feels the same way,


----------



## Manji Yoshimitsu (Oct 28, 2005)

Kimimaro!!! He's way t?h coolest of the four!


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 28, 2005)

Once Againjamin said:
			
		

> hmm if you look carefully at the shot of Kiba in the team special, it looks as if his hood is off.


If you mean the one where he beats up Sakon, I have no idea what you mean.. he clearly has the hood on.


----------



## Svenjamin (Oct 28, 2005)

its on the page that has the kkk team, look under the sand trio pics, and then you will see 4 of the team specials, theres 4 of them, the bottom right one shows kiba attacking someone (might be sakon, cant tell), it is definately kiba coz of the jacket, his head is brown and it looks like hair.


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 28, 2005)

Once Againjamin said:
			
		

> its on the page that has the kkk team, look under the sand trio pics, and then you will see 4 of the team specials, theres 4 of them, the bottom right one shows kiba attacking someone (might be sakon, cant tell), it is definately kiba coz of the jacket, his head is brown and it looks like hair.


lol!
"definately kiba" ^^
That's clearly Hinata, there's a huge difference between them.
here


----------



## Svenjamin (Oct 28, 2005)

oh holy shit you're right! hahaha geeez i swear I thought it was Kiba

I didn't really notice the fluffy white parts on the edge of the jacket, I guess it also explains the stance, I thought it was a little suss. Oh well, I think Kiba looks better with his hood down anyways, If they were to create an alternate costume for more than just shika and sand trio, they could do it there too.


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 28, 2005)

New short commercial clip from the latest episode.. ripped and uploaded by me ^^
Link removed


----------



## SSJLance (Oct 28, 2005)

Page can not be found!!! Oh well, damn.


----------



## Splyte (Oct 28, 2005)

wtf is going on. first of all its not working. second of all @#$%


----------



## kevm (Oct 28, 2005)

Manji Yoshimitsu said:
			
		

> Kimimaro!!! He's way t?h coolest of the four!



You mean of the five 

I agree hes really cool, cant wait to play as him, I'm looking more forward to playing as Kidoumaru and Kisame though.  I just hope the sound 5 get their normal forms as bonus costumes or something.


----------



## Fususu Manasusu (Oct 28, 2005)

dl doesn?t work.......


----------



## Splyte (Oct 28, 2005)

Link removed

just got this link from zamme on gf forums. looks like kisame's samehada has a peice of the badage that flails around


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 28, 2005)

<---- zamme
so this works now, ey?


----------



## Seany (Oct 28, 2005)

pretty short but a cool ad


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 28, 2005)

New scans can be found


----------



## Shishou (Oct 28, 2005)

Perm CS2 Kimimaro, and no Sword Kimimaro, makes Shishou an angry boy!


----------



## Splyte (Oct 28, 2005)

ha u r zamme!? hey!


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah, and who might you be?


----------



## Gaara'sGirl (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow so u guyz know about NGT4 already thats awesome!Ive seen a couple of screenshots of the game and so far the graphics are awesome.Im very excited about this game.Actually ive been excited about all of the naruto games.I dont know much about the game but does anyone here know what new characters are going to be in that game?


----------



## Splyte (Oct 28, 2005)

jiroubou
kidoumaru
tayuya
sakon/ukon
kimimaro
kisame
kabuto
more to come



			
				NakamaNinja said:
			
		

> Yeah, and who might you be?


no one that u know uzumaki matt soon to be anbu matt on GF/GS


----------



## Akakyubi (Oct 28, 2005)

Gaara'sGirl said:
			
		

> Wow so u guyz know about NGT4 already thats awesome!Ive seen a couple of screenshots of the game and so far the graphics are awesome.Im very excited about this game.Actually ive been excited about all of the naruto games.I dont know much about the game but does anyone here know what new characters are going to be in that game?


*points at the poll* those are the confirmed new characters, some older ones have new outfits, too.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 29, 2005)

Hmm, just thought of something. Since Naruto can create an independent clone in-game now, it seems as though they could change the requirements of the Rasengan so that it becomes the active special when you have a Kage Bunshin running around instead of the usual Naruto Rendan. Hmm... whether or not it's real-time though, that's still unknown.


----------



## Shishou (Oct 29, 2005)

NakamaNinja said:
			
		

> <---- zamme
> so this works now, ey?



<---- Vincent18713


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 29, 2005)

Cool, we should combine all these small communities into one large instead ^^


----------



## Sasuto (Oct 29, 2005)

shit thats pretty long...didnt we had some videos of the games last years when the 3rd was coming out at around the same time?..


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 29, 2005)

I thought of something, will there be any characters (If so who) from the last game who won't be in this game?


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 29, 2005)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I thought of something, will there be any characters (If so who) from the last game who won't be in this game?


No. That would just be pointless.


----------



## Splyte (Oct 29, 2005)

the only time it wouldnt be that pointless is if it is akamaru or karasu being removed but i dont really mind them anyways


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah, but it would still be quite pointless to remove even those two..
They're finished and actually playable characters, if they have enough disc space, there's no actual reason to remove them. There might be people who like to play them, and heck, I dont care if they're in or not.
As long as they make up some kind of system where you get to pick people out of the randomizer (Or simply leave akamaru and karasu permanently out of the cycle)


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 29, 2005)

The dog is so annoying to fight.....unless you choose a few certain characters.


----------



## Sariachan (Oct 30, 2005)

I hope there will be Shizune and Asuma too.  ^^


----------



## Svenjamin (Oct 30, 2005)

If they put in Anko,m then they MUST put in Shizune


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 30, 2005)

Once Againjamin said:
			
		

> If they put in Anko,m then they MUST put in Shizune


Hmm... Why? O.o



Anyways, everyone add yourself to the GNT frappr map!


----------



## squanman (Oct 30, 2005)

Because she's the equivalent of Kabuto, and he's in so ...


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 30, 2005)

There's a big difference between her and Kabuto.. Both when it comes to importance, screentime and popularity.


----------



## squanman (Oct 30, 2005)

Hmmm, they're both the sidekick of a legendary Sannin, they're both very talented according to their masters, they fought eachother, they use medical jutsu's, ...

Kabuto came in the series earlier but hasn't made an appearance for a while now whereas Shizune appears pretty regularly, so no big difference there ...

And about popularity, meh, if Mizuki and Anko can make it to the game, then Shizune has a big chance of making her first appearance too.


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 30, 2005)

Mizuki is just an Iruka clone, and Anko was added because she had an existant model in GNT2.
Also, Im pretty sure Anko is highly popular in Japan, at least she outscores Shizune.

Shizune will most likely not be added before Asuma and Kurenai, I just dont see that one happening.. Having both Asuma, Kurenai and Shizune on top of that, it's a bit to much.
If I know 8ING's system of priorities as well as I think, we wont see Shizune in GNT4.


----------



## ilabb (Oct 30, 2005)

I think it'd be cool to have Shizune... we could have a three man team of Shizune, Kabuto, and Naruto (Sannin sidekicks go!).

Also, if what I hear is true (Anko having her model done in GNT2), then Asuma has a very high chance in my book!


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 30, 2005)

Shizune and Asuma in the game would be unbelievably awesome.


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 30, 2005)

Asuma feels pretty sure to be in GNT4. And another thing, there's just NO way that they'll add Asuma and not add Kurenai with him. ^^ They're a duo that have an equal importance, you cant have just one of them.
I think Asuma and Kurenai are pretty sure for this game.. which is why Shizune has such a low chance.

But certainly Shizune would be pretty cool to have, but I would totally understand if she isnt in the game. Depends on how 8ing put their priorities..


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 30, 2005)

I'd say Shizune has a better chance than Kurenai seeing as she was an important side character for a whole arc and sorta fought Kabuto 1-on-1. 

The fact that Kabuto is in the game sorta implies that in story mode there SHOULD be a Shizune vs. Kabuto fight.


----------



## ilabb (Oct 30, 2005)

Well... I thought Itachi and Kisame were unseperable, but I stood corrected after I unlocked Itachi and there was no Kisame in GNT3 

Kabuto should have totally been in the last game... In story mode in GNT3, we had to rasengan Orochimaru (wtf indeed).

I agree though, Asuma and Kurenai shouldn't be seperated.


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 30, 2005)

Well Kisame was saved to a later moment where more of his moves could be taken from the anime/manga..
Also, he would still be in the game since we *knew* that there would be another sequel for GNT.
However, this is most likely the last game in the series. They're not going to add one person of a group and leave out the other one.
I would say that Asuma and Kurenai are about 75% sure for GNT4, Shizune being on 10%.
If Shizune is in, it would be together with Asu and Kure.. But she's not getting in before these two


----------



## ilabb (Oct 30, 2005)

NakamaNinja said:
			
		

> Well Kisame was saved to a later moment where more of his moves could be taken from the anime/manga..



I dunno about that... I mean they made a moveset for Anko. ANKO. And from what we've seen, he doesn't seem to have any other jutsu besides what he used against Asuma.


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 30, 2005)

I guess they saved him for another year, hoping that something would have appeared in the anime. But because of these stupid fillers, the Kisame fight is put on hold for looong. I bet it would have had taken place about now if there wasnt for the fillers.

Also, we all know that it doesnt matter _at all_ how much a character has shown techniques.. 8ING are completely capable of inventing their own stuff.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 30, 2005)

NakamaNinja said:
			
		

> I guess they saved him for another year, hoping that something would have appeared in the anime. But because of these stupid fillers, the Kisame fight is put on hold for looong. I bet it would have had taken place about now if there wasnt for the fillers.



Be grateful for the fillers. 

If it wasn't for them the Naruto anime would've taken the Rurouni Kenshin path by now.


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 30, 2005)

I have no idea what Rurouni Kenshin is.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 30, 2005)

NakamaNinja said:
			
		

> I have no idea what Rurouni Kenshin is.



Alrighty, I'll break it down for you, my friend.

The creator of Naruto, Masashi Kishimoto, has nothing to do with the anime. He is the creator of the manga, which came first.

The anime of a show is simply an adaptation of a manga. The anime creators of Naruto are simply trying to bring Masashi Kishimoto's creation to life with color, sound, and animation.

So as you see, the anime is based off the manga. It takes the story from the manga. Meaning, the anime cannot allow itself to pass the manga, or the animators no longer have a story to draw.

So, the creators of the anime make-up stuff that doesn't happen in the manga in order to stall and allow the manga to keep ahead. These episodes are called fillers.


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 30, 2005)

Ehm, I'm FULLY aware of what the manga and anime are, what fillers are defined as and who Kishimoto is.. I'm a huge Naruto fan and always keep track of the latest manga.


However, this doesnt explain what "Rurouni Kenshin" is, which was the question.


----------



## ilabb (Oct 30, 2005)

Also, some people don't realize how close to the manga we were when the fillers started. It would have taken no more than 10 episodes to fully catch up to the manga at that time, which would have been very very bad. They'd have to throw filler in the middle of an arc or just have the anime go its own direction (which caused Kenshin's downfall (I think? Maybe?)).

ANYWAY, on topic... hmm.

Okay, I got it. If you could have any character at all in this game, who would it be? I dunno about you guys, but I want Hayate.


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 30, 2005)

DOSU!
Please, my favorite character hasnt made a playable appearance in ANY official Naruto games :/
I would seriously sacrifice all new characters in GNT4 for him. More if I had to.


----------



## Splyte (Oct 30, 2005)

u would sacrifice all of them? wow u must love dosu. if they made it in, which they wont. i wouldnt mind or really care that much except i wouldnt mind trying out zaku. but isnt it time to give up on them?


----------



## squanman (Oct 30, 2005)

Hayate would be awsome indeed, that guy died way too early  Hopefully he has a twin-brother or something which has yet to make his appearance.

Morino Ibiki would also be cool to play with, equipping him with gruesome torture-specials, wuha.

And I just thought of this, it would be cool if Kakashi's nin-dogs where in the game too. They could have a grabbing function like Akamaru ore Shino's down-A bugs. Or make it into a Raikiri special. Replace the down-X that he has now with nin-dogs grab and Raikiri. Damn why didn't the creators think of that!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 30, 2005)

give up kimi or kisame for dosu...that's interesting
.
.
.
BAD IDEA!! s


----------



## Sariachan (Oct 30, 2005)

Hayate for me too. And even Baki.  ^^


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 30, 2005)

no bad trades! :spank 

but really, I don't see naruto 5 being on the revolution, they would probably just add all those characters and even some filler characters.  The anime won't be far along enough to make it worth having naruto 5 on the new system.  That thought just came to me.


----------



## Splyte (Oct 30, 2005)

id like if normal kakashi had his nin-dogs as his special instead of that ingame chidori


----------



## ilabb (Oct 30, 2005)

I noticed something interesting.

GNT2 had a completely random Mizuki added. Why? Who can say. Why on Earth Mizuki and not at least one of the sound 3?

GNT3 randomally threw in someone like Anko. Again, a random name from a hat? Anko earned a place over Kabuto WHY?

Now, do you think they'll follow this pattern for GNT4 and throw in a completely random ninja like Ibiki or Hayate?


----------



## Splyte (Oct 30, 2005)

hoepfully not someone random unless everyone else thats important already makes it in and if anyone id like hayate he'd have some really cool sword combo's

also lets say asuma is added, what will ino's special be changed to?

anyone know where the video is of the intro for this game with sound? not the one from playasia though


----------



## ilabb (Oct 30, 2005)

If Asuma is added, Ino can summon her dad for her combos, or... GASP do something herself!

Edit: Chouji was Ino's special in GNT2, so it'd be easy enough to give Ino a different special if Asuma is added.


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 31, 2005)

ilabb said:
			
		

> If Asuma is added, Ino can summon her dad for her combos, or... GASP do something herself!
> 
> Edit: Chouji was Ino's special in GNT2, so it'd be easy enough to give Ino a different special if Asuma is added.




it'll be easy?  only thing she's done differently is that hair trap thing she caught Sakura in.


----------



## Chiru (Oct 31, 2005)

Aren't they all 3 man teams? Hows about Kurenai, Asuma, AND Shizune! O_O;


----------



## Sariachan (Oct 31, 2005)

I would like to play with Shikato too... (Shikamaru's father, I don't know if I wrote his name the right way).  ^^


EDIT: I don't know if someone has already post it, anyway here you are the link to the official site of the game: Azuzu


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 31, 2005)

> GNT2 had a completely random Mizuki added. Why? Who can say. Why on Earth Mizuki and not at least one of the sound 3?
> 
> GNT3 randomally threw in someone like Anko. Again, a random name from a hat? Anko earned a place over Kabuto WHY?
> 
> Now, do you think they'll follow this pattern for GNT4 and throw in a completely random ninja like Ibiki or Hayate?


They werent random.

Mizuki was after all the FIRST villain ever in the series. All they had to do with adding him, is copying Iruka, changing the face, and importning new sound. The model and the animations were already there.
This means that this character only took around 20% as much resources that a normal character would consume when creating.

And Anko, she is a bit more random, but I understand the reason why she was added. She already had a base model completed and a few sounds. I would GUESS that 8ING had a deadline they couldnt match, so instead they just scrapped together Anko in the last second before the game was released. Seeing how much content they already had on her, she wouldnt take that long to create. Her moveset feels pretty half-assed to be honest.

I think that the "Random ninja" in GNT4 will be Asuma or Asuma+Kurenai. For the same reason as those above, already completed content.

About Ino's new special, why does she need someone to come in and help her?
The best way to do this special would be if she did the Shintenshin, attached lots of explosion notes on the new body, then changing back. BOOM!
With Shinranshin, she could make the new body stab itself or something while she's still inside of it. There's tons of way they could do this without having another character coming in.


----------



## squanman (Oct 31, 2005)

They added the characters Itachi, Temari, Ten ten, Chouji, Sandaime, Tsunade, Jiraiya, Anko and Shino to the game when they went from 2 to 3

And knowing the disc still had lots of space left I'm guessing the following characters might make their appearance in 4:
Kisame, Kabuto, Tayuya, Jiroubou, Kidoumarou, Kimimaro, Asuma, Kurenai and Shizune

This would take about as much development time as it did for 3, plus it's probably the last one for CG so they might throw in a little extra. (And indeed I hope Hayate or Ibiki, although chances are slim)


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 31, 2005)

About Ino's new special, why does she need someone to come in and help her?
The best way to do this special would be if she did the Shintenshin, attached lots of explosion notes on the new body, then changing back. BOOM!
With Shinranshin, she could make the new body stab itself or something while she's still inside of it. There's tons of way they could do this without having another character coming in.[/quote]

I love the idea of the second one.


----------



## Volken (Oct 31, 2005)

^If she stabs herself, the real Ino would get stabbed also, won't she? Maybe if Ino switched right before the knife got to her body, the momentum would drive the knife thorugh the victim...


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 31, 2005)

volken330 said:
			
		

> ^If she stabs herself, the real Ino would get stabbed also, won't she? Maybe if Ino switched right before the knife got to her body, the momentum would drive the knife thorugh the victim...


With Shintenshin, yes she would take damage. 
But with Shinranshin, no, she wouldnt get injured. And I used Shinranshin as an example, not Shintenshin.
I'm going to assume Shintenshin will still be her regular move while Shinranshin will be desperate or realtime..



			
				squanman said:
			
		

> They added the characters Itachi, Temari, Ten ten, Chouji, Sandaime, Tsunade, Jiraiya, Anko and Shino to the game when they went from 2 to 3
> 
> And knowing the disc still had lots of space left I'm guessing the following characters might make their appearance in 4:
> Kisame, Kabuto, Tayuya, Jiroubou, Kidoumarou, Kimimaro, Asuma, Kurenai and Shizune
> ...


Actually, Kisame, Tayuya, Jirobou, Kidoumaru and Kimimaro are already confirmed. Also, you didnt mention Sakon from the sound 5, he will also be in the game.

Dont get your hopes up for Shizune.. It's the first step on the road to dissapointment.


----------



## squanman (Oct 31, 2005)

NakamaNinja said:
			
		

> With Shintenshin, yes she would take damage.
> Actually, Kisame, Tayuya, Jirobou, Kidoumaru and Kimimaro are already confirmed. Also, you didnt mention Sakon from the sound 5, he will also be in the game.
> 
> Dont get your hopes up for Shizune.. It's the first step on the road to dissapointment.



I know that most of them are confirmed but I meant I'm guessing that's the complete new line-up. You're right about Sakon though, forgot about him ...

As for Shizune, I won't be dissapointed, cause she's not as fancy as the others, but I'd give her the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Oct 31, 2005)

I believe that they will more then likely just eaither give Ino another character model that they could use if they put another game out for gamecube (manly her father) or she will finally do somthing for herself. There is also always the possability that she will go into the next game with the Jutsu her father used that allowed him to control the person without entering their mind. She used it in the Filler Episode, and since the game is Anime based, it is highly possible. Then she could have them hurt themselves in some way, as that jutsu doesn't hurt the users original body.

On who the hidden chars will be, I am with others saying Kurenai and Asuma. It would easily complete all the teams that they are trying to make, and this way not start an incomplete team. The only way they could totally surprise everyone is if they added the 3 Movie character Villains as well and their head boss from the First Movie, but that is highly doubtful.


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 31, 2005)

ShadelessNyght said:
			
		

> There is also always the possability that she will go into the next game with the Jutsu her father used that allowed him to control the person without entering their mind. She used it in the Filler Episode, and since the game is Anime based, it is highly possible. Then she could have them hurt themselves in some way, as that jutsu doesn't hurt the users original body.


Yeah, like I mentioned like 2-3 times above this post.. Shinranshin.
She changes body and stabs herself. It would work, though I guess they'll use it some other way that doesnt look as suicidal.


----------



## hakke (Oct 31, 2005)

ilabb said:
			
		

> I noticed something interesting.
> 
> GNT2 had a completely random Mizuki added. Why? Who can say. Why on Earth Mizuki and not at least one of the sound 3?
> 
> ...



Its not random, its the  "upps we forgot to put it in" character...

Mizuki was due in the 1st game, and anko appeared during the 2nd season, she shouldve had her 15 min of fame  on gnt2.

... so my guess also goes to Shizune having a better chance than Asu/Kure.. because she had more screen time than both of them in the 3rd season.


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 31, 2005)

Ok, we'll just wait and see. I know that I've got this one right though ;P
Hopefully they will take their time to create all three of them.. But I say it again, Shizune aint entering the game before Asu and Kure..


----------



## Kellogem (Oct 31, 2005)

they should add some character from the first movie...I realy want to play with Nadare and Fubuki...


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 31, 2005)

Kell?gem said:
			
		

> they should add some character from the first movie...I realy want to play with Nadare and Fubuki...


If they reveal that they have added some lame filler/movie/jump festa character, I'll cancel my pre-order instantly..
They have lots of "real" characters to work with instead.


----------



## Kellogem (Oct 31, 2005)

I heared somethere, that Kishi was the one, who designed the movie characters, and they aren't that bad... 
also NH2 added Dotou from the 1st movie...
plus I think Fubuki is more badass then Shizune, movie char or not;
srry for my english


----------



## Sariachan (Oct 31, 2005)

I don't like characters not made by Kishimoto, so I hope they won't waste their time to add them instead of the official ones...there are plenty of them that could be included in the game...


----------



## NakamaNinja (Oct 31, 2005)

Even if they WERE made by Kishimoto.. Those armors they are weaing are so NOT Naruto:ish that they make my eyes bleed.
Fubuki and the other guy were OK though when it comes to design, however I didnt like Dotou and the fat fellow. They were crap.


----------



## Kellogem (Oct 31, 2005)

I think Dosu's speaker also was a little bit OFF... and he (and his friends) were surely made by Kishimoto... so I don't think that sould be a problem...don't misunderstand me, Dosu is one of my favourite (and I know that your's too)


----------



## NakamaNinja (Nov 1, 2005)

Dosu is my favorite character, and the entire sound trios fighting style were awesome. They were not so "not narutoish" like those futuristic armors exactly.


----------



## chrisguyver (Nov 1, 2005)

I want to get this game but i don't have a japanese gamecube but i read that a freeloader will work with it. Does anyone here know if that freeloader will work for this game for sure. Don't want to get the game a end up with something i can't play.


----------



## Sariachan (Nov 1, 2005)

chrisguyver said:
			
		

> I want to get this game but i don't have a japanese gamecube but i read that a freeloader will work with it. Does anyone here know if that freeloader will work for this game for sure. Don't want to get the game a end up with something i can't play.


Yes it works for sure. I already used it to play Naruto Gekitou Ninja Taisen 1 and 2, and for several other games (for example Animal Crossing USA...I've a GC PAL).

You can buy both the game and the last version of the Freeloader on lik-sang.com or play-asia.com.  ^^


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 1, 2005)

And now at least the countdown begins. 3 Weeks till the day we all cry with tears of greatness for this game.


----------



## thesh00ter (Nov 2, 2005)

Sariachan said:
			
		

> Yes it works for sure. I already used it to play Naruto Gekitou Ninja Taisen 1 and 2, and for several other games (for example Animal Crossing USA...I've a GC PAL).
> 
> You can buy both the game and the last version of the Freeloader on lik-sang.com or play-asia.com.  ^^




don't u get tired of popping that thing in and out in order to play?


----------



## ilabb (Nov 2, 2005)

It's mildly annoying at best, but well, WELL worth it


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 2, 2005)

update some of you have seen already, this is quoted by EternalNewbie off another forum


*Spoiler*: _Jirobou_ 



- Jiroubou
- A : Jiroubou scoops his hand into the ground and throws a small rock at the opponent.
- A charge: Similar to regular A, but a bigger rock.
- foward A: Jiroubou puts both his hands into the ground and a big pillar of rock shoots up from underneath the opponent.
- down A: Pretty impressive for a non-special character. Jiroubou disappears underneath the earth and pops up behind the enemy, facing them.
- back A: Jiroubou digs both his feet into the ground and puts his hands on his thighs, waiting for the opponent to hit. If they hit, Jiroubou ignores the hit and punches them really hard.
- up A: A flying uppercut. Jiroubou takes his right hand and flies into the sky. If the enemy is unforunate enough to be either right next to him or in the air, Jiroubou grabs them and then swings them down and pounds them hard into the earth with him as he goes falling back down.
- X: I assume everyone has seen this. Jiroubou takes a huge chunk of rock out the earth, and throws it onto the opponent for pretty good damage.
- down X: Real time clay earth dome. Pretty easy to connect and does minimal damage. Requires a full bar of chakra to use. Here is the catch though, during the special, Jiroubou takes all of the opponent`s chakra and gives him 75% of his total chakra back. Very easy to abuse this if you can keep connecting and regaining the 25% chakra back from comboing and doing the dome again, leaving the opponent almost always low on chakra.
IMPRESSION: Pretty good character. Not the fastest, but still faster than Chouji by a good amount. Deals good amount of damage and some combos end with two slabs of earth coming out of the ground from in front and back of the opponent and squishes them.  Jiroubou's A in the air is throwing the rock at the enemy.





*Spoiler*: _Kodoumaru_ 




- A : Shoots a small spider web at the opponent. Similar to what he was shooting at Neji during the very first part of their match when he stopped Neji`s hands. Does small damage and nothing else.
- A small charge: Hard to tell the difference, but looks like either 2 small webs overlapping each other or perhaps a bigger web shot. Does a bit more damage than normal A and nothing else.
- A full charge: Shoots a web at the opponent, similar to regular A. If it hits, does small damage and covers the enemy in webbing, making it so they cannot move or attack. 
- foward A: "Get over here!" For those that played Mortal Kombat, this move is very similar to Scorpion`s spear. Kidoumaru shoots a line of webbing from his mouth that goes about the same distance as one of Temari's uncharged wind attacks. Does slight damage and Kidoumaru drags the opponent back to him. Cooldown for both him and the opponent are about the same, so this move really only closes the gap between him and an opponent, not making that much of an opening for a combo.
- down A: Kidoumaru puts both his hands onto the ground and puts a spider web on the ground. If the opponent gets hit when next to him, they take small damage and get stuck, preventing any movement. Kinda bad cooldown for Kidoumaru if the enemy blocks, also the web is not a trap like Tenten's move, so it fades away pretty fast.
- back A: Kidoumaru covers himself in that gold webbing from his sweat pores and waits for the enemy to hit. If they hit, their attack does no damage and they recoil from hitting the hard gold web skin which then falls off Kidoumaru.
- up A: Similar to foward A, but Kidoumaru aims towards the sky, proceeding to pull the opponent down.
- X: Again, assume everyone has seen. Kidoumaru jumps and kicks himself off the opponent into the air where he suspends himself with web lines. Makes the bow and arrow, says his phrase about max power and accuracy, and shoots for good damage.
- down X: Makes a spider appear over the opponent and falls into them, like Jiraiya's frog summon. This special is real time and costs 75% of his chakra. Does kind of small damage and stops the enemy with lots of webbing. 
IMPRESSIONS: A fun character, but a good amount of his attack moves feel a bit sluggish and leave him open due to long cooldown. Also, not many moves that deal lots of damage. On a cool note though, his normal B in the air swings him pretty far on a web lining while trying to kick the opponent, ending with him turning around and facing the opponent automatically. Also, some combos end with that weird spider spear thing he shot from his mouth when Neji was immbolized before he tried doing his 64 hit move.Kidoumaru's A in the air is shooting a spider web (non sticky kind) at the enemy.





*Spoiler*: _Tayuya_ 



- Tayuya
- A : Plays a high pitched note from her flute that hurts anyone around her. Does lots of small damage like Temari's wind gusts, so is good for building chakra.
- charged A: Plays a higher pitched note than regular A, giving it more damage and a bigger range around her. Worthy to note that neither her normal A nor charged A can stop kunai, so don't try.
- foward A: Plays a note and that zombie/ghost with the blades on his elbows comes out and swing charges at the enemy. Another A makes another note come from the flute, making the zombie/ghost attack again. Finally, you can produce one more note to have it attack once more.
- down A: Plays a note on the flute that summons the same zombie/ghost of normal A. He swings foward and does a powerful uppercut near Tayuya.
- back A: Tayuya leans foward slightly with her right hand on her thigh and waits. If she gets hit, she ignores it and plays a high pitched note on her flute.
- up A: Plays a note on the flute that produces the same zombie/ghost from the other A moves to come flying at the opponent from in front and above of them, diving down at them. Another A makes another note, another swing. Again, can have one more note played to have it attack once more.
- X: Tayuya tackles foward to start her first cinematic special. If it hits, does the summon for the 3 ghosts, gives them the cue to barf their ghost things foward, and the enemy is chakra devoured. Does decent damage and drains the enemy of chakra (I think all of it, but not sure).
- down X: Tayuya plays a note on her flute, similar to normal A to start her second cinematic special. The enemy goes through that weird illusion that Shikamaru went through, and they start getting beat up while tied up. Does good damage (more than regular X, but no effects to the enemy's chakra).
IMPRESSION: She is a pretty nice and fun character. Think of a mix between Kankuro and Temari. Where she combos with ghosts and flute blasts. Pretty fast and gives you the option in specials for either decent damage and lose of chakra for the enemy, or more damage. Also, while the flute doesn't have good long distance range, it does provide total 360 protection near her. Tayuya's A in the air is playing a note on her flute like her normal A. Also, if her zombies are punched or hit while they are out, they poof and vanish. However, another note on the flute (hitting A while Tayuya still has her flute out) makes the zombie reappear exactly where it was when it was hit, letting it resume its combo. 




yeah so if you are about as crazy as i am with hype right now I guess this might cool you down, theres a little more info too.

-Transformations and gates opening are now Back X which the old down X is just X like it was before.
-The generic 3 man specials from GNT3 are still in for teams that don't have any special relation to eachother. so the idea of the Throw, Juggle and Finish seems unlikely at this point.
-Switching characters is done with Z and requires little chakra, also all 3 team members must have full chakra to do a team special (they regenerate chakra if not in use)


All credit goes to EternalNewbie from gamefaqs.com


----------



## sblymnlcrymnl (Nov 2, 2005)

I'll definitely be picking up Tayuya, but I doubt she'll replace Temari as my #1.


----------



## BeckHansen (Nov 2, 2005)

You guys think there are any chances for Shizune to be in GNT4 ; ;?

i hate the fact that she s in NH from NH2 ,but not in GNT series


----------



## Seany (Nov 2, 2005)

ohhh this is looking good for rock lee! if back x is transformations then im sure hes gonna get drunken fist as down x. Also looks like naruto's sexy no jutsu is gone


----------



## NakamaNinja (Nov 2, 2005)

Shizune has a chance, but it's very low.


----------



## Lord Itachi (Nov 2, 2005)

i wanna get this but i also wanna get underground... so broke now


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 2, 2005)

so if back+x is some transformations, then what happens to those dodge moves.  Lee had a really good one. 

Nice find with the character moves,btw.  Find anything about kisame ,kimi, etc..?


----------



## NakamaNinja (Nov 2, 2005)

Kisame, kimi etc. were not in the demo, so it's impossible to lay out their moveset at this point.

What do you mean? Back +X wasnt used for dodge moves.. Especially not for Lee. Perhaps you mean Back +A?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 2, 2005)

ohhh, yeah you are right.  That's awesome then, back+x is  for transforms!! that's right on point with what I said before about using other directions +x.

Playing with tayuya is gonna be awesome!!  I think the contest will be to see who can string the notes together in a song rather than just beat each other.  Imagine the sounds of tayuta vs tayuya?!   beginning to salivate


----------



## Splyte (Nov 2, 2005)

well im glad that naruto's back a counter is gone. as funny as it was to use, it sucked and was useless now we have a cool bunshin. also tayuya is looking pretty cool and with back+x as the transformations then im also hoping for a drunk lee special, but since there doesnt seem to be flashing red health anymore i wonder if rasengan and kyuubi could be used anytime but that would make the naruto rendan useless. o well we will c


----------



## Sariachan (Nov 2, 2005)

thesh00ter said:
			
		

> don't u get tired of popping that thing in and out in order to play?


  ...No?
Anyway I only play Naruto GNT3 about once a week, for a couple of hours, so...


----------



## NakamaNinja (Nov 2, 2005)

I use a modded Gamecube, so I dont have to worry ^^
I play each day.. at least like 20 matches a day


----------



## FFLN (Nov 2, 2005)

That sounds pretty cool. Kidoumaru seems pretty weak in comparison to other characters though... but that's only with the A attacks. Jiroubou seems to be immensely strong with his specials and attacks. Tayuya will take some time in getting used to her.

I only play GNT3 when... there are other people over who want to play it.:sad It's sort of boring to just play by myself. So my skills dull depending upon the length of time inbetween each GNT session.

Where did you guys hear about Naruto having his Back A replaced?

Oh, 19 more days until release. I changed my shipping speed too.


----------



## Sariachan (Nov 2, 2005)

Well, unfortunately I didn't like Naruto's moves in GNT3, so any changment is welcomed by me!  ^^


----------



## FFLN (Nov 2, 2005)

I didn't really like them at first either, but I've gotten the hang of it now. I've still gotta practice a bit more with the Back A's though. I'm not very good with those. The timing's usually off when I do them, but I prefer to attack directly or evade rather than waiting for them to come to me.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 2, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> I prefer to attack directly or evade rather than waiting for them to come to me.


Don't we all?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 2, 2005)

i'll be side-stepping attacks in a few weeks, YEA BABY!


----------



## FFLN (Nov 3, 2005)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> i'll be side-stepping attacks in a few weeks, YEA BABY!



You mean... you don't already?

Not everybody comes rushing in for an attack. Some people wait for the other player to jump the gun and then unleash the back A on them.:darn Jiraiya's got to be the worst of those. That move is one of the most devastating counters to Akamaru. Not to mention any other character. Heck, it can even block shuriken and kunai, including the giant fuuma shuriken that Iruka and Mizuki throw.


----------



## NakamaNinja (Nov 3, 2005)

Continuing information from EternalNewbie

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yo! I'm back and a new day means I can go answer some new questions. I have a bit of free time today and want to go pick up Super Princess Peach down at Akihabara (was playing it and debating about buying it yesterday), so I will give the demo some more play to answer more questions. Anyway, on to answer a few of your questions.

- Naruto's Kage Bunshin, if the bushin was out and you continued to attack the enemy, does the chakra bar refill as it decreases? (making the clone stay out longer)
* Yep, you can still increase your chakra through normal comboing, letting the clone stay out for longer.

- With team battles, is there a way to see all your teamates chakra bars?
* Yep, during a 3 man team battle, your character life and chakra bars are still out, and underneath that are the health and chakra bars for both your team mates. Although the team members who currently aren't out have their bars smaller (probably so they don't take up too much space) and dimmer, their end bubbles appear to be about the same size and the bars become more normal color when the end flame is lit, indicating full chakra.

- Was Naruto still able to transform into Kyubi?
* Yes, but good thing you reminded me. It appears they changed the restriction for Naruto going Kyubi. I had only like 15% damage done to Naruto and was trying to find the team special button when I tried back-X. He went Kyubi right there, while I still had most of my health intact. However, it does appear they removed the health boost it gave Naruto. Chakra regain normally in Kyubi mode is still present though.

- Also, does the life-bar start flashing at low HP like in GNT3, or doesnt it change at all like in the TGS demo for GNT4?
* While I can't remember the case for 1v1 fights, I do remember the 3v3 fights have no flashing red for low health. So you really just got to guess it.

- Rock: down+x = drunk super?
* Sadly, nope. I tried all sorts of combinations to get Drunk Rock Lee out, but no luck. If you do down-X (which I tried at low health, normal health, no gates open, first gates open, all gates open), he will just do his normal super. This might change when the actual game is released, but so far no indication of Drunk Rock Lee being a Rock Lee transformation. I know you were saying that this might not have been in the demo, but thought I would clarify what I tried to make Rock Lee drunk.

- I had hoped that either his back+a or back+b would be the "land flip" thing where he flips up the ground to defend himself. I've seen him use this a few times in the TGS-videos. However, it obviously isnt his back+a.. Could you tell me how he uses it please?
* I believe I know what you are talking about, and that would be his foward A, where he puts both hands into the ground and a pillar of earth shoots up from underneath the opponent. When the opponent is close, kind of looks like Jiroubou is shoving up the land, but I tested it from different ranges and the pillar always appears under wherever the opponent is, like Gaara's sand attack. However, Jiroubou also has the two slabs of earth that come out during some of his combos, which come from in front and back of the opponent and try squishing them (though the back slab of rock doesn't act like a back attack, so don't worry about it being overpowered. It can be blocked normally). The foward A rock pillar is grayish rock, and the two slabs are more brownish rock.

- For team supers, is the finisher move done by the person who initiates the attack, or is it always the same?
* Always the same, a preset cinematic team special.

Ok, things I will look out for today in the demo will be about seeing if the health restriction for low health specials has been removed or not, alternate costumes, running sidestepping, and I think that is it, right? Sorry if I am forgetting anyone's questions and I will post later tonight (in Japan, so... the day for USA). Later everyone!




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ok, the finishing touches on my impression. Played the game more today and tested out some stuff.

- First off, as people suspected (at least for now), the Sound 4 are stuck in permanent CS2. Their alternate costume is just a color change to light blue for their clothes.

- To my surprise, it would appear they have gotten rid of low health supers. Naruto now has down X being his Rasengan and X being his Naruto Rendan. I tested them both and the damage and chakra amount required seems unchanged, so why would anyone ever do Naruto Rendan if you wanted to win?

- Running sidestepping appears to be for everyone. It is kind of hard though since while you are running and sidestepping, it makes it hard to follow your character. I can see it definately opening up some new strategies, but hard to do now. The computer especially seems to like running sidestepping now.

- Tayuya's genjutsu flute super is bad ass, I have to say. Played as her alot today and the great thing about that special is how it connects. Since it is the same as her normal flute playing, the area that starts the special is huge. 360 all around Tayuya and almost instant, no moving on her part at all. So, even if they jump, the song hits them if they are anywhere near Tayuya. When the special hits, all music stops and you just hear the flute playing followed up by Tayuya beating up the person ending with kicking them. 

- I played the game at a more quiet store today and found out that the fighter announcer is that guy from the 3rd part of the Chuunin exam (the dude that chews on the metal needle and got his ass handed to him by the Sound 4).

- Just for kicks also, I played Tayuya versus Jiroubou and they have special dialogue where Tayuya insults him and he just says that girls shouldn't use that language. I found it amusing.

All right, that should be good for now.


----------



## AznGaara (Nov 3, 2005)

If your talking about Genma for the anouncer then OMG, he's soo cool


----------



## Shishou (Nov 3, 2005)

Wonder if thats a hint Genma is in the game...


Genma would be fucking sweet.


----------



## NakamaNinja (Nov 3, 2005)

That genma is in the game? No.. Quite the opposite.
GNT1 = Naruto announcer
GNT2 = Sarutobi announcer, he wasnt in the game until GNT3
GNT3 = Hayate announcer, wasnt in the game
GNT4 = Genma announcer, probably not in the game

I think that the odds are a lot higher that Hayate would be in the game


----------



## Shishou (Nov 3, 2005)

Hayate would be cool...  He has a sword after all.

But Genma is so much cooler, with his toothpick >.<


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 3, 2005)

hmm I really wish he would post and tell us what their Dash-A moves are, it seems he has forgotten all about them. and that info is great!!!! shame about drunk lee, and what's up with rendan and rasengan being done whenever you want? that's weird.


----------



## Seany (Nov 3, 2005)

lol wow i cant wait to start a match now and rasengan my friend strainght away, and i knew 8ing would be dam lazy and do nothing to lee! this is the second game he has had nothing!


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 3, 2005)

Release date is 21stNovember right? I can't wait till I get it, a pre-order is well worth it!


----------



## Shishou (Nov 3, 2005)

I still hold hope for Drunken Lee.

If he is not in the game, ima be so fucking pissed, you have no idea.



I'll probably come on the forums and yell a bunch of jibberish and profanity.


----------



## Seany (Nov 3, 2005)

dam it, im still hoping for chouji transformation to, i dont just want a special for him.


----------



## NakamaNinja (Nov 3, 2005)

> If he is not in the game, ima be so fucking pissed, you have no idea


I do have an idea.. My favorite character will never be appearing in GNT. So I know exactly what you feel.

However Drunk Lee has like 70% chance at least of being in the game, same with Choujis.. So you shouldnt worry.


----------



## Shishou (Nov 3, 2005)

NakamaNinja said:
			
		

> I do have an idea.. My favorite character will never be appearing in GNT. So I know exactly what you feel.
> 
> However Drunk Lee has like 70% chance at least of being in the game, same with Choujis.. So you shouldnt worry.



True.  Plus there is always Naruto Hero 3.


But especially Chouji needs his transformation.  Cause quite simply, he isn't good enough in the game.  And Jiroubo is faster than him.


----------



## ilabb (Nov 3, 2005)

I think it'd be cool if Chouji's A dash-grab move was edited so instead of him dashing towards the opponent, it's just his arm outstretched to grab XD

Chouji needs more combos if you ask me. He also needs his Partial Baika no Jutsu implemented in said new combos. Who doesn't want to end a string with a literal giant axe kick?


----------



## thesh00ter (Nov 3, 2005)

NakamaNinja said:
			
		

> I think that the odds are a lot higher that Hayate would be in the game




u guys sure due want dead guys who did nothing to be in the game.  u gotta be realistic here.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 3, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> You mean... you don't already?
> 
> Not everybody comes rushing in for an attack. Some people wait for the other player to jump the gun and then unleash the back A on them.:darn Jiraiya's got to be the worst of those. That move is one of the most devastating counters to Akamaru. Not to mention any other character. Heck, it can even block shuriken and kunai, including the giant fuuma shuriken that Iruka and Mizuki throw.



I mean dash-stepping.  Dang there has to be rock lee drunk and butterfly chouji


----------



## Seany (Nov 3, 2005)

ilabb said:
			
		

> I think it'd be cool if Chouji's A dash-grab move was edited so instead of him dashing towards the opponent, it's just his arm outstretched to grab XD
> 
> Chouji needs more combos if you ask me. He also needs his Partial Baika no Jutsu implemented in said new combos. Who doesn't want to end a string with a literal giant axe kick?




me!! lol i would love to finish a combo with a giant hand!:


----------



## NakamaNinja (Nov 3, 2005)

thesh00ter said:
			
		

> u guys sure due want dead guys who did nothing to be in the game.  u gotta be realistic here.


No, it's you who need to be realistic.
Zabuza is dead. Haku is dead. Sarutobi is dead. Yet, they're all in the game
By "game" I'll assume you mean "anime/manga". If so, Hayate has done more then Genma has.
Considering that Hayate is the only Konoha ninja we've seen so far that that uses a sword, it would be heck of a lot easier to design a unique moveset for him then to design one for Genma who we only have seen spit his toothpick.
And if Genma is the announcer, I hardly believe that he would be added into the game if he would announce his own fights.


----------



## ilabb (Nov 3, 2005)

Not to mention we already have one special for him: Dance of the Crescent moon.


----------



## sblymnlcrymnl (Nov 3, 2005)

Tayuya just keeps sounding better and better.


----------



## Shishou (Nov 3, 2005)

I wonder if there was an advertisement or new info in this week's Shonen Jump...

>.<


----------



## NakamaNinja (Nov 3, 2005)

Im doing my best trying to find someone who has the latest shounen.. tough though.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 3, 2005)

Naruto's Kage Bunshin sounds cool.

I'm already starting to wonder how you'd be able to counter Tayuya's special.

I'm also wondering about the insta-Kyuubi and Rasengan right off the bat. The only time you wouldn't use Rasengan would be for style or if you forget to push down X.

One would hope that not everything was revealed in the demo, because Lee's lack of Drunken Fist would be annoying to say the least. Maybe Drunken Lee is a different model? Don't know why that would be though...


----------



## NakamaNinja (Nov 3, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> One would hope that not everything was revealed in the demo, because Lee's lack of Drunken Fist would be annoying to say the least. Maybe Drunken Lee is a different model? Don't know why that would be though...


Of course everything wasnt in the demo.. That's why it is called a demo.. -.-


----------



## Shishou (Nov 3, 2005)

I have a feeling that Tayuya will be high to top tier.


----------



## sblymnlcrymnl (Nov 3, 2005)

Shishou said:
			
		

> I have a feeling that Tayuya will be high to top tier.



Jiroubou 		 	could be too, depending on how easy it is to abuse that super.


----------



## Shishou (Nov 3, 2005)

Well, the super seems blockable.  Plus it takes 100% to get back 75%...  Does little damage though.

He will probably be slow and left open, TBH.


----------



## Feri (Nov 3, 2005)

This game will be so great?_?


----------



## sblymnlcrymnl (Nov 3, 2005)

Shishou said:
			
		

> Well, the super seems blockable.  Plus it takes 100% to get back 75%...  Does little damage though.
> 
> He will probably be slow and left open, TBH.


If you can keep your opponent from using supers or knj'ing by draining their chakra that's still a big advantage. Just like Oro's seal.


----------



## thesh00ter (Nov 3, 2005)

NakamaNinja said:
			
		

> No, it's you who need to be realistic.
> Zabuza is dead. Haku is dead. Sarutobi is dead. Yet, they're all in the game
> By "game" I'll assume you mean "anime/manga". If so, Hayate has done more then Genma has.
> Considering that Hayate is the only Konoha ninja we've seen so far that that uses a sword, it would be heck of a lot easier to design a unique moveset for him then to design one for Genma who we only have seen spit his toothpick.
> And if Genma is the announcer, I hardly believe that he would be added into the game if he would announce his own fights.



yeah true, Zabuza, Haku and Sarutobi are dead.  But...they didn't suck


----------



## NakamaNinja (Nov 3, 2005)

thesh00ter said:
			
		

> yeah true, Zabuza, Haku and Sarutobi are dead.  But...they didn't suck


What does strength has to do with anything?.... I may remind you that the game has Hinata, Sakura and Ino already, who are twenty times weaker then Hayate was.
I'm highly sure that Hayate is more popular then Genma as well.


----------



## squanman (Nov 3, 2005)

Hayate didn't suck either, he just had the bad luck of running into Baki, one of the sand's top jounin.

I would be sweet to be able to play as Hayate, he never got to show what he was capable of in the anime, maybe he gets his chance now in the game.


Me thinks that in terms of percentage:

Asuma: 80%
Kurenai: 80%
Butterfly Chouji: 90% (As transform or seperate char)
Drunken Lee: 70% (As transform or seperate char)
Shizune: 60%
Hayate: 40%


----------



## FFLN (Nov 3, 2005)

NakamaNinja said:
			
		

> Of course everything wasnt in the demo.. That's why it is called a demo.. -.-



Well, gee... thanks for pointing out the obvious there.:eyeroll I was reiterating a point, not making a new one.=P

Is the Earth Dome really blockable? That would really cut down on its effectiveness. 

What do those percentages show? Their strength in-game?


----------



## squanman (Nov 3, 2005)

Their chances of being in the game.


----------



## ilabb (Nov 3, 2005)

I still think 8ing needs to go nuts and add like... everyone. Ever. I have a feeling this'll be the last GNT game for awhile..

Hmm, you'd think that they'd have less work to do to create the sound group's outfits, considering they're all the same save for size/color, and Kisame can pretty much just take 60% of Itachi's model. If Asuma is really in this game, his model is already completely done, Kabuto's model is probably the most simple model ever (His outfit is like, what, two colors total? Hardly any texture to it?)

If you ask me, 8ing has their work cut out for them for new characters, perhaps they had more time to make more? XD

That's probably just wishful thinking, but you never know right? RIGHT?


----------



## Splyte (Nov 3, 2005)

that guy who played the demo said that naruto's naruto rendan seems to do a bit more damage and after using either he couldnt build chakra for a bit of time. so i think rasengan will make u wait longer (obviously)


----------



## FFLN (Nov 3, 2005)

Ah, okay. That makes more sense to add in a cooldown period for that.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 4, 2005)

wat, a cooldown for chakra building? thats new right? In NGT 3 , as long as you make hits, you build chakra (except after Oro's thing)


----------



## BeckHansen (Nov 4, 2005)

No wait!^^
the guy said that naruto rendan did a little bit more damage than GNT3 Naruto rendan

and that there was no chakra damage to the opponent and NO chakra cooldown

i think the other poster got it wrong


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 4, 2005)

full commercial, here ya go!

Chapter 305


----------



## NakamaNinja (Nov 4, 2005)

ilabb said:
			
		

> I still think 8ing needs to go nuts and add like... everyone. Ever. I have a feeling this'll be the last GNT game for awhile..
> 
> Hmm, you'd think that they'd have less work to do to create the sound group's outfits, considering they're all the same save for size/color, and Kisame can pretty much just take 60% of Itachi's model. If Asuma is really in this game, his model is already completely done, Kabuto's model is probably the most simple model ever (His outfit is like, what, two colors total? Hardly any texture to it?)
> 
> ...


Actually, creating the models and skins are a very small bit of character creation. The toughest and most resource-draining part is to create viable Animations, a unique moveset and balancing. I would say that the actual Model/Skin creation only makes up 10-15% of the required work.


About the Naruto Rendan, perhaps the Demo used a damage-setting that EternalNewbie wasnt used to, so he only got the feeling that it dealt more damage.
Im still curious how they will design the Rasengan and Rendan in the final version..


----------



## Seany (Nov 4, 2005)

lol that comercial is funny at the end


----------



## kevm (Nov 4, 2005)

NakamaNinja said:
			
		

> Actually, creating the models and skins are a very small bit of character creation. The toughest and most resource-draining part is to create viable Animations, a unique moveset and balancing. I would say that the actual Model/Skin creation only makes up 10-15% of the required work.
> 
> 
> About the Naruto Rendan, perhaps the Demo used a damage-setting that EternalNewbie wasnt used to, so he only got the feeling that it dealt more damage.
> Im still curious how they will design the Rasengan and Rendan in the final version..



Youre right, I'm currently enrolled in traditional animation, but I took 3d animation over the last two years.  Creating a character model like the ones seen in naruto might take me a day to do from scratch if I had all the proper reference which I'm sure 8ing has.  The longest part of creating a character model is the skinning part, which could actually take a couple days (skinning is where you take the character model and attach it to the character rig or bone structure for animation).  

After that most of the work would go into animating them and balancing them for sure.  It could take many months of trial and error to get each character fully finished for the game.  after that you have to think about any character updates they may have done which would be more animation/programing and balancing.  I think they do a pretty good job considering we get these games about a year after each other.


----------



## HisshouBuraiKen (Nov 5, 2005)

I'll translate the whole thing if someone buys it for me   Otherwise it'll be a couple months before I do the usual guide.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 5, 2005)

:sad I guess I'd better figure out which option is the "reset game data" first then. I'll have to guess with the rest.:darn


----------



## NakamaNinja (Nov 6, 2005)

hisshouburaiken said:
			
		

> I'll translate the whole thing if someone buys it for me   Otherwise it'll be a couple months before I do the usual guide


No need for you to make a guide, Megamika will make his some day after the release like always


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 6, 2005)

I think I have gotten to the point of hype where I have blown some sort of fuse, I am actually not really enjoying this at all!!! I really need something to distract myself from this game, any recommendations???


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 6, 2005)

Depends on the system. There are enough games that came out in October to keep any gamer calm. More so if you own a PS2. GC wise....Um...If you haven't played it yet, RE 4 or Tales of Symphonia? Best things I can say unless you want to try Killer 7. Great game but very creepy.

Or just do what I'm doing. There is only about 2 weeks or so till the game comes out. If you have GNT 3, just play that and get yourself ready, or try not to think about it.


----------



## kevm (Nov 6, 2005)

Once Againjamin said:
			
		

> I think I have gotten to the point of hype where I have blown some sort of fuse, I am actually not really enjoying this at all!!! I really need something to distract myself from this game, any recommendations???




If you have a ps2 X-men legends 2 is a good game.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 6, 2005)

I've just been brushing up on GNT3 recently. I'm going through the 1 Player mode where you fight 10 random opponents. So far I've beaten it with Naruto, Lee and Sasuke. I've just been using it to practice combos and to learn how to use some characters better. For example, with Sasuke, I was using him without the Sharingan. It would've been easier with it on, but I needed to work on how I use him regularly. Against the tougher opponents, I used the Sharingan after I won one round. It took me around 1-2 hours to beat all ten opponents for each character, so I've only been doing it once a night. 

Hmm... after practicing with Kakashi a bit... I once again realize the crappiness of his combos. The computer is slow with their reactions, but a human player would most likely be able to catch Kakashi everytime his combo finishes and places him behind his opponent, with his back towards them. Not to mention how craptastic his Sharingan is now. The life drain sucks. I was trying to use him with Sharingan on at the start of the match, but there's really little point in doing so. It still takes some time to break through all of the computer's blocks. Oh, and Gaara is his worst match-up since you can't break through Gaara's guard. *sigh* It would be really nice if they fix up Kakashi's combos in GNT4... and it'll be nice if they get rid of the life drain.:xp The Sharingan isn't even as strong as it was in GNT2 since they took out the Raikiri counter in 4-player mode... not to mention the Sharingan doesn't even copy that many specials anymore.

Anyway, after this, I should be able to recognize any changes they've made to the style of play for each character, such as speed, combos, timing, etc. I'll probably play through 1 player mode in GNT4 for a bit before buying any new characters. When I got GNT3, I bought as many characters as I could with the 20,000 from the GNT2 saved data, but this time I'll play a bit longer with the starting characters before unlocking more. Hehe, and I must keep my eye out for the Shadow Battle option.XD I unlocked it as soon as I could in GNT3, but I ignored it in GNT2.>_< It's much easier to unlock things with the Shadow Battle option... although, it would be nice if they changed it. Maybe they'll have an option to fight against multiple clones of Naruto?=D Kimimaro didn't seem to have a problem with that.XD It would be nice if they changed up Shadow Battle a bit though. It's sort of boring fighting against those guys.


----------



## Mr. Sandman (Nov 6, 2005)

I don't have all that much to see. Seen some screen shots, heard some news about it, but mostly old stuff.

I hope that my parents will order it for me for my birthday. It comes out the a week beforehand! I can;t wait to try out the Chidori-Rasengan Combo special. It's going to be really cool.

That trailer was funny. The kids were just like kids in advertisements for stupid playthings that you can't get in stores (ex: Soc-em-boppers, although they may be in stores).


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 6, 2005)

About Kakashi, they gave him life drain to fit more with his character and how the sharingan works for Kakashi. More so since you can turn it off and on now. Granted, Kakashi just kinda sucks due to his bad combo's. But Sharingan Kakashi is useful since he has the fastest Back + A counter. You can use it if he blocks the first hit to two hits in a combo, get behind someone and attack. And his Raikiri Rendan is extremely powerful.

In GNT4, if ANYTHING I hope they give him A.) Better Combo's. Or B.) At least allow him copy specials in 4 player mode. I find that to be the worst thing since Kakashi + 4 player without it = Useless. Unless you whore his Down + A when no one is looking.


----------



## Sariachan (Nov 6, 2005)

Kakashi is really useful in multiplayer, though.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 6, 2005)

His Back A in Sharingan mode isn't really anything to harp about in my opinion. It teleports him too far for any attack other than a down A or just throwing kunai. You can rush in, but it's more likely that the opponent will have turned around by then or they'll just jump over you as you're charging towards them. 

His Raikiri combo is very strong, but it can be hard to get off since I've only found 2 combos that go into it. I prefer to just use his multiple kunai slash when he's got the Sharingan out. 

In multiplayer, his Down A kicks butt when it comes to weakening your opponents by surprise. Which does lend this his usefulness in that mode of play.

Regardless of that though, the life drain still sucks and they should get rid of it.


----------



## thesh00ter (Nov 7, 2005)

why isn't any of the game sites covering this thing, u think somebody would try to get an interview with Eighting by now.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 7, 2005)

what game site would cover imports ?they aren't really being imported you know...
I can't even find a mention of Naruto anime let alone NGT4  in any magazine except obviously SJ-USA version.  No game magazine talks about NGT.  Sucks


----------



## Sariachan (Nov 7, 2005)

Among game-sites, the best one imho is the French one , and it covers JP games too...it also review them!


----------



## AznGaara (Nov 7, 2005)

I think last year GNT3 got a lower score than GNT2 (no surprise) I hope GNT4 gets a better score than both, cuz it sure looks that it might.

btw to all those that joined the FC i posted a new banner but i highly doubt that ppl seen it so here ya go (look at sig)


----------



## FFLN (Nov 7, 2005)

Gamespot had a review for GNT3 last year.


----------



## NakamaNinja (Nov 7, 2005)

I dont think that GNT4 will ever reach the score GNT2 got.. Maybe it'll fall somewhere close to GNT3.


----------



## NeoSlayer666 (Nov 7, 2005)

Meh, I liked GNT3 alot better than 2. The only reason 2 got a better score was because it was such a big improvement over GNT1. I mean it made the game 4 players, its hard to beat that kind of improvement unless they would add online play (which the cube doesn't really have). I was much happier with GNT3 and will probably be much happier with GNT4 as well. I have faith, they have done an outstanding job so far.


----------



## Kashama (Nov 7, 2005)

Why is #2 so liked?


----------



## FFLN (Nov 7, 2005)

Because of the improvements over GNT1. GNT3 didn't really improve upon too much besides giving us more characters and a few tweaks here and there. A three-man team mode was added, but it wasn't exactly spectacular. Preferably the improvements in GNT4 will help in review scores, but they should actually be basing the score upon the gameplay of the actual game rather than comparing the changes with previous games. If they did that, GNT3 would be scored higher.


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 7, 2005)

New Kiba

perhaps just 1 or 2 new screenies here, but nothing too exciting


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 7, 2005)

I can't wait, 2 weeks to game!


----------



## NakamaNinja (Nov 7, 2005)

Of course GNT2 was better then GNT1 and GNT3 was better then GNT2. And GNT4 will certainly be better then GNT3.

GNT2 got a high score since it was a huge update from GNT1. GNT1 had a good base, but it's lack of content made it a pretty lame game.. With the huge GNT2 updates, they made this an excellent game.
GNT3 had a pretty failed game mode included as well as a pretty high lack of content. The 3-man cell was pathetic, and all we got was basicly a few new characters and a single player mechanic.
GNT4 might get a bit higher since it seems to be more of an update then GNT2>3 was, but I dont think it'll be enough to reach what they did in GNT1>2


----------



## FFLN (Nov 7, 2005)

What's Kabuto's family name...? I forgot it for some reason.


----------



## NakamaNinja (Nov 7, 2005)

Yakushi Kabuto


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 7, 2005)

I am really hoping they do 3-man survival mode.


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 7, 2005)

if you click on NEXT down the bottom, the next page shows a pic of DC2 sasuke from the anime next to the box art, sooo hopefully that's a little hint. It wouldnt be fair otherwise!!


----------



## NakamaNinja (Nov 7, 2005)

We already "know" that CS2 Sasuke will be in the game, since he has been on a picture related to GNT4 adds so many times..
And since he is also on the Game Cover, we can be 100% now.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeah, otherwise it would be false advertising! Will there be a Zone of the End stage? You know, the place where Naruto and Sasuke fought.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 7, 2005)

i just noticed kankurou's makeup hasn't changed right?


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 7, 2005)

NakamaNinja said:
			
		

> We already "know" that CS2 Sasuke will be in the game, since he has been on a picture related to GNT4 adds so many times..
> And since he is also on the Game Cover, we can be 100% now.


actually we can't be 100% sure.

The normal forms of the sound 5 are on the cover too, that would imply that they are in it, but as far as we know they aren't.

NarutoSimpson: it has


----------



## NakamaNinja (Nov 7, 2005)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> i just noticed kankurou's makeup hasn't changed right?


They will have both the old facepaint and the one he had during his fight with Sakon.
They've shown both of them in scans..



			
				Once Againjamin said:
			
		

> actually we can't be 100% sure.
> 
> The normal forms of the sound 5 are on the cover too, that would imply that they are in it, but as far as we know they aren't.


That's WAY different.. Rethink for a second, and you'll see it too..


----------



## FFLN (Nov 7, 2005)

NakamaNinja said:
			
		

> Yakushi Kabuto



Ah, thanks. I was looking at him on the site and realized that I forgot it.

It's nearly a given that CS2 Sasuke and One-tailed Naruto will be in the game... but we still want to know... HOW?!?:bored Hmm... separate characters or transformations... probably separate characters though...


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 7, 2005)

hmmm how??

EDIT: sorry this is in response to nakama ninja


----------



## NakamaNinja (Nov 7, 2005)

It's leaning towards seperate characters, and I hope it will be that way

Once Againjamin> I seriously dont want to waste time explaining something that obvious.. Think about it, and you'll realise it as well.


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 7, 2005)

NakamaNinja said:
			
		

> It's leaning towards seperate characters, and I hope it will be that way
> 
> Once Againjamin> I seriously dont want to waste time explaining something that obvious.. Think about it, and you'll realise it as well.


in the time you took to post that, you could have explained. please explain what is so blatantly obvious that i am missing.


----------



## Hokai92 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Does Anyone Know*

Does Anyone Know When Naruto Will Come Out In Usa.  And Does Anyone Know Where We(usa Folk) Can Get Japanese Versions?







desperate For Answers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/SIZE]


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 7, 2005)

simply order it at 

purchase it with  FreeLoader disc and buy a memory card from a store (seperate for japanese imports)

EDIT: not too sure when this game will be released in USA but the it would be a couple years maybe, but the first game will be out in about 3 months or so i think


----------



## Hokai92 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Thank You*

thank you very much. 3 months ehh awesome!


----------



## squanman (Nov 7, 2005)

Hokai92, I don't know if importing the game is an option, but I strongly recommend importing the japanese NGNT4 rather than waiting for the US version of NGNT1 ...

Why? Let's just put it this way ... It's everything NGNT1 is, but a 100 times better.

Sure it's in japanese, but normally a day after the release translations are out on the net and after a day or two you'll get the hang of it. AND off course the amount of characters, attacks, gamemodes, options, etc ... are greater, bigger, better, faster, stronger, [insert random positif subjective here], ...

Anyhoo, if importing is an option, I'd strongly recommend to go for it.


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 7, 2005)

oh i might be wrong about that   but I'm sure it's meant to be released somewhere in that time-frame. and trust me I believe it will be WELL worth the purchase if you get the 4th game instead of the 1st USA one, just because of the huge extra amount of characters and levels. here's a quick look at what GNT1 had and then what GNT2,3,4 have:

GNT1:
Naruto
Sasuke
Sakura
Kakashi
Iruka
Mizuki
Haku
Zabuza
Lee
Kyuubi Naruto
Sharingan Kakashi

GNT 2 - 4
Everyone from GNT 1
Sharingan Sasuke (transformation from normal Sasuke)
Ino
Shikamaru
Chouji
Hinata
Kiba
Shino
Tenten
Neji
Kankurou
Temari
Gaara
Gai
Anko
3rd Hokage
Jiraiya
Tsunade
Orochimaru
Kabuto
Jirobou
Kidoumaru
Sakon/Ukon (in one)
Tayuya
Kimimaro
Itachi
Kisame
Oh and there's also crappy Akamaru and Karasu

Plus there is still speculation of Shizune, Asuma, Kurenai, CS2 Sasuke and Super Kyuubi Naruto which haven't been confirmed.


If it's the fact that it's in Japanese that puts you off... well don't worry, after just 1 week you will remember which menus take you where. Plus all you really need to know about Japanese is the katakana alphabet, even if you don't speak japanese. There's words that are spelt phonetically in Japanese to make them sound as close to English as possible, an example used from the latest filler ep 158 would be Custard

In Japanese it is spelt something like this. Ka Su Ta A Do

Google a 'katakana chart' or something, take a few days to learn it and you will be sweet from there on, except when you get to names like Jiraiya which are written in Kanji, and dont even bother to try to learn that!!! hope that helps! 

EDIT: added the third hokage to the list, can't believe i forgot!


----------



## squanman (Nov 7, 2005)

Once Againjamin said:
			
		

> There's words that are spelt phonetically in Japanese to make them sound as close to English as possible, an example used from the latest filler ep 158 would be Custard
> 
> In Japanese it is spelt something like this. Ka Su Ta A Do



  lol

Or "nicah jobbah Akamaru!"

Hehe, so you see Hokai92 ... NGNT4 all the way, I thing anyone here can confirm that it's the right choice.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 7, 2005)

squanman said:
			
		

> Or "nicah jobbah Akamaru!"



Nicah jobbah?

Nice Jobe would be fine... I think.


----------



## Seany (Nov 8, 2005)

bumpty bump!


----------



## NakamaNinja (Nov 8, 2005)

Soon new Shounen jump again.. Something new should come!
I've got a contact in Hong Kong that will report to me directly when the magazine is released ^^


----------



## Seany (Nov 8, 2005)

cool! i hope its shows some new moves.


----------



## thesh00ter (Nov 8, 2005)

i hope so too, the suspense is killing me


----------



## ilabb (Nov 8, 2005)

Here's hoping for Asuma and Kurenai!

Although, I doubt we'll get any new information... or even any information at all. I'd prefer just no info instead of the SAME SCREENSHOTS OVER AND OVER. Taunting isn't nice.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 8, 2005)

Only 13 more days left... plus a couple of days for the fastest shipping.


----------



## Splyte (Nov 8, 2005)

zamme what day does SJ come out on each week?


----------



## FFLN (Nov 8, 2005)

For Japan, it's Monday. It varies for other countries. It comes out earlier for some and later for others.


----------



## Chiru (Nov 9, 2005)

I need Asuma in this game....


----------



## NakamaNinja (Nov 9, 2005)

Strange, since my contact lives in Hong Kong, he should've gotten the magazine by now.. I'll just wait and see anyway.


----------



## thesh00ter (Nov 9, 2005)

i still don't understand exactly how SJ works.  Naruto manga is released on Thurs.  Correct me if i'm wrong, but doesn't other manga come out in one issue of Shonen Jump?


----------



## NakamaNinja (Nov 9, 2005)

Yes, One Piece and several others.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 9, 2005)

thesh00ter said:
			
		

> i still don't understand exactly how SJ works.  *Naruto manga is released on Thurs. * Correct me if i'm wrong, but doesn't other manga come out in one issue of Shonen Jump?



^No, it's not.

Believe it or not, we get Shonen Jump raws BEFORE they're avaiable to buy in Japanese magazine stores/stands.


----------



## hakke (Nov 9, 2005)

yep, I remember chapter 264... which I got here... then I went to japan... and the brand new Jump came out while I was over there, foolish me thinking I would get to see 265... heh. 

on topic, Vjump comes out on the 3rd week of the month, right? that one should have more info than this week's wjump.


----------



## ANBU Neko (Nov 9, 2005)

How do we get them before they're available for purchase in Japan O_o


----------



## FFLN (Nov 9, 2005)

Third week of the month? Yeesh, the game'll come out the week after anyway. I don't know if they would really have that much more info.


----------



## Seany (Nov 10, 2005)

hmmm well it looks like there saving everything for the games release, shame i was hoping to see alot more =/


----------



## thesh00ter (Nov 10, 2005)

well i look at it this way, thinking about the different teams will take are minds off of what hasn't been shown yet.


----------



## BeckHansen (Nov 10, 2005)

NakamaNinja any news from your Hong Kong contact ;  ;?

lol i m starving for info


----------



## NakamaNinja (Nov 10, 2005)

Trust me, that's no question you need to ask.
I think SJ is released tomorrow, so that's when I'll know.


----------



## Seany (Nov 10, 2005)

ohh im gonna cross my fingers for great info


----------



## MegamanXZero (Nov 10, 2005)

How many peepz have already ordered (pre-ordered) Naruto Gekitou Ninja Taisen! 4   ???


----------



## Splyte (Nov 10, 2005)

i have and im pretty sure most of us on here already have. i may be wrong though


----------



## NakamaNinja (Nov 10, 2005)

Weeks ago..


----------



## Shishou (Nov 10, 2005)

Ugh, I want info!  And I want it now!  RAAAWR!


----------



## Kaki (Nov 10, 2005)

Here you go shishou- Info


----------



## Kurairu (Nov 10, 2005)

Tobi said:
			
		

> I need this game.
> 
> But I don't have a Japanese Gamecube....


Get an AR and use freeloader mode.  You'll have to import Naruto though XD

AR = ActionReplay >_>


----------



## Sariachan (Nov 10, 2005)

...or use the Frealoader itself, which should cost a little less than the AC.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 10, 2005)

If you import it from somewhere like playasia.com, you can order freeloader with it. That's what I did with #3.


----------



## Troublesome (Nov 11, 2005)

I haven't pre-ordered it yet. I'm one of those guys that likes to read reviews of it first before putting down some cash. So once you guys get it make sure to give us a thumbs up or down.


----------



## Shishou (Nov 11, 2005)

Troublesome said:
			
		

> I haven't pre-ordered it yet. I'm one of those guys that likes to read reviews of it first before putting down some cash. So once you guys get it make sure to give us a thumbs up or down.



Oh, this game at the very least will be an 8.

I rate GNT3 as a 8.5 or so.  And GNT4 is essentially GNT3 with more stuff.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Nov 11, 2005)

It doesn't surprise me that Lik-Sang's Top Pre-Order was GNT4. All fans should've ordered it!!


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 11, 2005)

im hanging to play as Sakon, i would love to see what kind of bloodline related combos he has.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Nov 11, 2005)

Kisame and Kimimaro are the ones that I want to try!


----------



## NakamaNinja (Nov 11, 2005)

Im really looking forward to know more about Sakon as well, so far we've gotten a preview of everyone in the sound 4 except him.


----------



## ilabb (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm really looking forward to playing as Kabuto, actually.


----------



## Splyte (Nov 11, 2005)

im looking forward to using sakon and kisame.


----------



## Mateus. (Nov 11, 2005)

Pre ordered today and I CANT WAIT! XD


----------



## ilabb (Nov 11, 2005)

I found out some news today. If you ordered GNT4 from play-asia, there is a chance that they'll get their shipment early and send out their pre-orders before November 21.

We might get the game _on the day it is released._

Now, there is still a chance of that NOT happening too, so don't plan on it.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 11, 2005)

Wahoo! I ordered with playasia!


----------



## Joey_Boy (Nov 11, 2005)

does anyone know whether playasia/lik-sang provides any pre-order freebies?


----------



## Mateus. (Nov 11, 2005)

Play-asia Yeah! Hope we do get it early.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 11, 2005)

I pre-ordered from Play-Asia too. I don't think they're giving any free stuff for pre-ordering though...:sad I still have my Itachi gashapon from pre-ordering GNT3 though. 

I'm looking forward to playing with Naruto. Both versions. I'm wondering about how that Kage Bunshin will work and how many hits it can take. If it's like his other Kage Bunshin then it'll probably disappear after one hit... but if you can't use it until you have full chakra, then what will the Back A be before that? Maybe they still kept the Sexy Jutsu? Hehe, I'm looking forward to using One-tailed Naruto though. It'll be fun... or it should be.^_~


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 11, 2005)

Hahaha FFLN you look like you spilt a bowl of M&M's over your post.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 11, 2005)

Once Againjamin said:
			
		

> Hahaha FFLN you look like you spilt a bowl of M&M's over your post.



Haha, I suppose that's one way to put it. Hmm, perhaps I'll keep that in my sig for a while?


----------



## Sariachan (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm not goint to pre-order the game, instead...maybe I'll order it during the last week of this month.
I'm patient, and more important, I've to finish Resident Evil 4 first.


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 11, 2005)

oh AWESOME!

that's the second time my quote made it into someone's sig. First time StoneWalker put in hers my quote "I ran out of toilet paper, so i used my chakra to wipe my ass". That was when we were debating the overuse of chakra in the series, and how it serves a purpose for almost everything battle related.

on topic: yes GNT4 is cool


----------



## thesh00ter (Nov 11, 2005)

NGNT4 is being diplayed as we speak at a game show open to the public in Osaka: Sasuke Will Kill Sai FC  

scroll down a way and you'll see "GC" in the right column and in your left you'll see in kanji Naruto Gekitou Ninja Taisen 4.

rock, we should hopefully hear more shortly since it started today


----------



## ilabb (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow, nice find! Unless they're just showing the demo that EternalNewbie already shared with us, then we can actually expect more info!


----------



## Shishou (Nov 12, 2005)

OMFG!

Someone play and tell us!  TELLL UUUUUSSS!


----------



## Seany (Nov 12, 2005)

yes only 10 more days left! i cant bloody wait


----------



## thesh00ter (Nov 12, 2005)

hopefully it's not just the demo.  I'd be pissed if it was.  it's been almost 2 months since it was shown in public.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Nov 12, 2005)

Of course it won't be a demo :S


----------



## AznGaara (Nov 12, 2005)

it would probebly be a demo of what has been released so far, like Kimi,Kabuto,Kisame etc.  Man i can't wait for this game, Itachi vs Naruto LET THE BUSHIN WARS BEGIN: .


----------



## MegamanXZero (Nov 12, 2005)

Awesome 
Or a 2 player survival with Itachi and Kisame !!!
Akatsuki ownage !!


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 12, 2005)

I finally pre-ordered it today after finally getting the 85 bucks to get 2-3 day shipping. From what they are saying on gamefaqs, Playasia will with any luck be shipping the game out early. So those that paid the money can expect to get the game on saturday if you get mail on that day, with a low chance of friday. Monday though is a near definate, and Tuesday a 100% thing if everything goes right. Can't wait till next week now >_<! Though a bit sad that I might not get the pre-order gift for being so late.

On the other hand, I got to thinking about somthing. With everyone worrying about characters this and characters that, has everyone forgot about the one thing needed to unlock everyone, Story Mode? Through each of the GNT games, the story mode has improved greatly through their means of telling it. I started wondering about alot of things like, what will they be using now before fights? For 3 they moved to a near full body still/moving picture within a background...so if they upgrade it, what will it be now? I took into account that also, from the TGS demo, Sakura is there in full 3D while talking to you, and does various actions while you are selecting a play mode. That makes me think that just maybe, all the pre fights will be done in 3D as well. Then I began to wonder just when in the story line will the story mode start from. With Kisame and Kabuto finally being added, and the maybe Kurenai and Asuma, there is little doubt that they will Redo the chuunin exam to include things that they were doing (manly for Kabuto). Though even if they don't, it is a definate that the fight with Kurenai, Asuma, Itachi, and Gai will be included. Not to mention they can finally correct the mission in 3 to hit Orochimaru with the Rasengan to hitting Kabuto with it, meaning they may make you go through the Sannin fights again. Granted, they could just have the fights they needed to add happen and then skip along like how they did in 3 to move from Naruto vs. Iruka to the Chuunin Exam, but to many new things have been added.

Another thing I thought about was something they had in GNT 2. The part in story mode where you were naruto traveling through the forest and fighting the Mist Ninja. With Gamecube being so heavy with 4 player, they could do somthing like that for while your chasing the Sound 4 and make story mode even more fun by giving you the option of having 3 other friends go through it with you. A small possability, but one none the less.

Right now with most of the characters announced, I am more interested in how they will finish off story mode. It seems like a near wild card on what they will do. And of course, my top wonder is....With you be able to do a real time Chidori vs. Rasengan?

Oh yeah, and the other thing I hope they bring back for GNT 4 that they had in 2 was the dual imageing if both you and your opponent or friend activated a special at the same time. It was just a cool little thing to see as you wondered who would hit first.


----------



## ilabb (Nov 12, 2005)

I was hoping we'd get a complete story mode from Naruto vs Mizuki to One-tailed Naruto vs. Curse seal 2 Sasuke (Mizuki has been a character forever, we need to beat him up already!).

That would make me so happy.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 12, 2005)

Whoa, Shadeless Nyght! They're going to be shipping THAT early?!?:amazed Wow! Now you've gotten me really excited about it.

In regards to Story mode... even if they don't start from the Itachi x Kisame vs Gai x Kakashi, they can still add in those little extra fights after the main mission mode has been completed anyway. They'll likely be going for various character combinations for those though. Hmm... maybe some of the missions will even include 3-man team battles? That would be interesting.


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 12, 2005)

I haven't forgotten about story mode at all. I think it will go something like this.
In terms of what new missions we will get:

-Naruto vs Sasuke on hospital roof top
-POSSIBLY a Sakura vs Sasuke when she was trying to persuade him not to leave. hehe maybe not but hey they made a weird Chouji 2 on 1 in GNT3 sooo....
-Chouji vs Jiro
-Neji vs Kido
-Kiba vs Sakon
-Shikamaru vs Tayuya
-Naruto vs Kimimaro with survival until 30 second mark where Lee comes in and fight for another 30 seconds like the Kakashi vs Itachi one.
-Kankurou vs Sakon
-Temari vs Tayuya
-Gaara vs Kimimaro, maybe with a weak Lee as a team mate
-Naruto vs Sasuke
-Super Kyuujin  Naruto vs CS2 Sasuke

(As much as i hate the thought of having seperate characters for these, it kind of makes sense. We know that Naruto can not only use rasengan, but ALSO tranform at any time. I think this is the balancing that 8ing have done to make his alternate form slightly more equal and not too overpowered compared to normal Naruto, and that's why this tweak has been made.

Bonus missions, or old missions being tweaked might be:

-Instead of old Kakashi vs Itachi, have both Kakashi and Gai fight Akatsuki
-Naruto but combo a rasengan into Kabuto instead of Orochimaru
- Ofcourse we may get some sort of weird bonus missions that include the sound 5 and other new characters since we had a weird one for Jiraiya in GNT3 where he faught the girls at the spa. Maybe we might get a Zabuza vs Kisame fight or something?

I'm really looking forward to this mode more than any other simply for the story, it really does add quite a bit of depth to the game.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 12, 2005)

lol yeah now knowing that since I have fastest shipping any time from Friday-Monday I can get the game will have me wanting to shoot the UPS man each day he doesn't come with it. >_> Poor guy, hope it comes friday.

But on to story mode, that would be really cool if they used the 3 cell thing in story mode. Only thing is alot of the times there aren't 3v3 matches through the story. Would be cool if they modified it though, so fights like Gaara and Lee vs. Kimimaro, Kimimaro is alone but you get to switch in and out from Gaara and Lee. O_O NEARLY 1 WEEK FROM TODAY TILL ALL OF OUR QUESTIONS ARE ANSWERED!

....One thing that will suck is spending 30 minutes trying to find out where everything is now. Hopefully we will have some fast translators, as I don't want to go into system data and accidently clear my memory card >_>. Will also be fun to see what characters they let you buy right off the back for those people that have Data for 2 and 3 (never did pick up 1).


----------



## ilabb (Nov 12, 2005)

ShadelessNyght said:
			
		

> ....One thing that will suck is spending 30 minutes trying to find out where everything is now.



What I just did was memorized the first word of every menu with GNT3 XD


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 12, 2005)

ilabb said:
			
		

> What I just did was memorized the first word of every menu with GNT3 XD



Lol, that is exactly what I did. Now I just know right away where everything is. I will just have to relearn everything now as things will be moved around. However it is good that they brought pictures back like in GNT 2. Will help give a general idea of what things are right away.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 12, 2005)

Wait, wait, wait!!! It clears your whole memory card? Are you sure...? I thought it only cleared game data like records and stuff. Does it also delete characters and other things that were unlocked? I only used it once and that was in GNT2 when I was just checking everything out for the first time.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 13, 2005)

I believe it cleared everything o_o at least that is what I heard. It may only be that but >_> I'm in no mood to test it.


----------



## ilabb (Nov 13, 2005)

Surely it doesn't wipe your entire memory card, but rather just the save file for the game in question.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 13, 2005)

Oh, sorry that is what I ment by memory card wipe. I ment the Naruto Data in question. But since from what I was told you can't say any american game on a memory card with Naruto on it, I just said wiped.


----------



## AznGaara (Nov 13, 2005)

Once Againjamin said:
			
		

> In terms of what new missions we will get:
> 
> -Naruto vs Sasuke on hospital roof top
> -POSSIBLY a Sakura vs Sasuke when she was trying to persuade him not to leave. hehe maybe not but hey they made a weird Chouji 2 on 1 in GNT3 sooo....
> ...



The Naruto vs Kimimaro would be really out of place since he never faught Kimi in CS2...AHH I want regular Kimi in here, just rewatched the fight with him and lee and it pained me to know his regular mode won't be in this.

I really want story mode to cover ALL of part 1. From the first Naruto vs Sasuke fight, to the one on the hospital, to the last fight in the valley, and of course all the fights in between: .  Which reminds me, they didn't reveal that level yet, crap it almost passed my mind til now:sad .


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 13, 2005)

That is one thing that I definatly want to see what they do with the valley of the End. It is one of those stages that I find would he hard to do without making it multi-tier. About the only place I can think of that they would have you fight is ontop of the water where they user Chidori and Rasengan the first time against each other. But even them that leaves very little background wise to see unless they do a large pan out camera. And even then it would be hard to make boundries.

Oh well, I'm sure they will do a good job. It would be extremely cool if to make up for not having the normal forms of the Sound 5, the events where they would fight in non curse seal at least for small clips for story mode would be anime cut scenes (or all of story mode but I don't think GC can do it with the none DVD format).


----------



## Seany (Nov 13, 2005)

sigh* i dremt about this game yesterday, oh well. So theres still no more info yet?
i also want a complete story mode. Oh and this time there are images for different modes like on 2 so u dont need to wait for a translator. =D


----------



## hakke (Nov 13, 2005)

I thing that would elevate this game to near perfection IMO would be more custom Supermoves with the characters... There's nothing sweeter than watching Lee doing omote renge with the added animation, OMG why does in feel so good!

Other examples
-Have Neji do 64 hakke on hinata... but on the last moment, animation of the Jounin stopping Neji from delivering the last hit. !!!! 
-Have Sakura do her super on Ino, but if it hits, show her running and throwing her punch at her like in mission mode(sure Ino still takes the damage).
-of course we need Kakashi's dogs making sure Zabuza stays put. Of have HAku step in an that the raikiri for Zabuza!
-Temmari doing a KAmaitachi no jutsu on Sasuke, but when sasuke lands on the fan, it kawarimis into an exploding tag. boka. 

OF course 1 main interaction for each character would be great, it would encourage replay a lot... and its not that hard to get into the game.


----------



## Joey_Boy (Nov 13, 2005)

i want to pre-order the game but just wondered whether anyone knows which is the better site, lik-sang/play? or are they the same? i just wantr thepakkun plushie thing


----------



## Troublesome (Nov 13, 2005)

Oooh yeah, The Valley of the end level should be cool. Characters fighting on water. That's something I'm looking forward to.


----------



## ilabb (Nov 13, 2005)

Joey_Boy said:
			
		

> i want to pre-order the game but just wondered whether anyone knows which is the better site, lik-sang/play? or are they the same? i just wantr thepakkun plushie thing



Well, the rumor on the street is that the moment Play-asia gets the game shipment, they'll send out pre-orders (And typically, you recieve the shipment before the game is actually set to release so you have time to stock it, etc etc). About the Pakkun thing, I'm pretty sure most places will send it out.

I just noticed something funny: On the GNT3 disc, it says "For Japan only"
hahaha oops.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 13, 2005)

*naruto*

once again said





> I haven't forgotten about story mode at all. I think it will go something like this.
> In terms of what new missions we will get:
> 
> -Naruto vs Sasuke on hospital roof top
> ...


yo I'm feeling you on that. remeber when you first got the gnt3 and you have to do rasengan on orochi now it will be kabuto actually.[/IMG]


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 13, 2005)

hakke said:
			
		

> I thing that would elevate this game to near perfection IMO would be more custom Supermoves with the characters... There's nothing sweeter than watching Lee doing omote renge with the added animation, OMG why does in feel so good!
> 
> Other examples
> -Have Neji do 64 hakke on hinata... but on the last moment, animation of the Jounin stopping Neji from delivering the last hit. !!!!
> ...



That would be the coolest thing ever. You could also have it where if Sasuke uses Chidori on Itachi, Itachi can smack it out of the way, grab his hand and break it for damage. Or with Kabuto now in the game when he tries to special Tsunade, Tsunade can punch back as Kabuto goes "What? Could it be that her fat breasts protected her?"

That would be really fun to include into the game, and just have it where you have to press X at the right moment eaither when the opponent uses their special on you right before it hits kinda like a special counter. It would drain all of your chakra as well, but you would eaither take less damage, or depending on the person stop it all together.



			
				ilabb said:
			
		

> I just noticed something funny: On the GNT3 disc, it says "For Japan only"
> hahaha oops.



Lol, yeah I noticed that when I had Naruto 2. It says no sale for anything outside of Japan. >_> Wow we are all screweeeeeeeeeeeeeeed.

The only thing that would have made Naruto GNT 4 the ULTIMATE GAME EVER IS.....

Online Play


----------



## FFLN (Nov 13, 2005)

If GNT5 is on the Revolution... I will be expecting on-line play. *imagines the possibilties with online GNT gameplay*

I think that "For Japan only" means that it only works on Japanese GCs rather than other GCs... well, without a Freeloader of AR anyway.

Do we actually get that Pakkun plushie? That would be cool. I wasn't expecting to get any sort of pre-order gift since it wasn't mentioned.

And why wouldn't the GC be able to play small clips? The disc may only hold 1.5 GBs of data, but with RAR compression it holds alot more than that. Little video clips shouldn't be a problem, but I don't think they would add those in anyway. It would be more likely that they just have their 3D models act it out rather than using material from the anime.

It would be cool if they had those little extra tweaks for the specials, but that would be bound to affect the flow of the gameplay as it is now. What you're describing seems more like Kakashi's Sharingan, back A, effect.


----------



## thesh00ter (Nov 13, 2005)

dang i guess nobody here lives in Osaka


----------



## Sariachan (Nov 13, 2005)

I didn't think about online play...maybe on Revolution it will be really possible!
And Naruto anime now is on American TVs too, and it should arrive in my Country next year, as well as in other European Countries maybe, so a western publication of Tomy's titles could be possible in the near future (some Naruto games are already on the USA way, aren't them?).

Anyway, online or not, I'm quite sure Tomy is going to do other sequels for this series on the next Nintendo console, since its developer kits are nearly the same ones of GameCube.


----------



## Splyte (Nov 13, 2005)

none of the english naruto games have come out yet


----------



## Mateus. (Nov 13, 2005)

How long does the shipping take to UK, London?


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 13, 2005)

^I can't imagine why i'd take any longer.


----------



## squanman (Nov 13, 2005)

That would be awsome indeed! I can imagine it already: chuunin exam-like entry-exams to clans, 3-man teams within one clan, missions in terms of getting x number wins in a row, shinobi ranking system, ...

What would rock too is a custom shinobi-option, to make it complete. *drool*


----------



## Sariachan (Nov 13, 2005)

Dawn. said:
			
		

> How long does the shipping take to UK, London?


Remember that Lik-Sang makes the shipping free for games...  ^^


----------



## FFLN (Nov 13, 2005)

Even if we don't connect using an english version of the game, it would still be fun.^_^ It's just that the vast majority of us who import it would end up either not replying to any messages or we would just reply with gibberish. Although that could lead to more people learning a bit more of Japanese by memorizing the Japanese text. Although... if the Revolution has a microphone/headphone accessory, it would make it much easier to communicate even if people played using the Japanese version.

An international version that allows for multiple languages would be preferred though.

Hehe, it's fun thinking about these possibilities, but we'd probably be disappointed if they ended up not including it in the next GNT for the Revolution.:darn


----------



## Sariachan (Nov 13, 2005)

Well, the most important thing, anyway, is that Tomy will keep doing sequels for this series even on Revolution...online or not.
Think about doing a Rasengan or a Sabaku Sou Sou with that controller.


----------



## ilabb (Nov 13, 2005)

I hope GNT5 is for Gamecube, just because I don't plan on a Revolution any time soon


----------



## Sariachan (Nov 13, 2005)

Well, if GNT5 is going out on November as any other games in the series, then it should be for Revolution, since the console should be already out by then, at least in Japan (Nintendo promised a worldwide launch in a timespan of about 3-4 months, though   ).


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm extra super worried about the revolution controller and how it would work for MANY genres of games, fighting especially. Although I would love to play an advanced Naruto fighting game. It would surely feature part 2 stuff if it's released a eyar from now.

Also about the release, I ordered GNT3 last year at about december the 10th, and i live in Australia so i paid for the fasted shipping. I got it within 40 hours!!!

So I'm confused as to why my play-asia account says its estimated at 30th nov or before, it should be roughly th 23rd or 25th max, so yeah, just thought i would point that out incase it matters at all


----------



## squanman (Nov 14, 2005)

Once Againjamin said:
			
		

> I'm extra super worried about the revolution controller and how it would work for MANY genres of games, fighting especially. Although I would love to play an advanced Naruto fighting game.



Don't worry, big N has it aaaall covered. Not ALL games will support that new gimmick, you can still connect your GC-controllers to the Revolution and there will be some controller add-ons for the revolution-controller for more conservativ gameplay.


----------



## Demonic_Ice (Nov 14, 2005)

According to this website: 

it says they should be 5 more characters added in ...but it says it only a rumour. 

but if it is true, I guess the most logical guess is that the five remaining characters are:

Asuma
Kurenai
Shizune
Kyuubi lv1
Sasuke CS lv 2


or:

The five guardians in normal form.


or just to make everyone angry:

Karasu
Akamaru
Mizuki
Ton-ton
and some useless character


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 14, 2005)

Once Againjamin said:
			
		

> So I'm confused as to why my play-asia account says its estimated at 30th nov or before, it should be roughly th 23rd or 25th max, so yeah, just thought i would point that out incase it matters at all



Play-asia will be getting their copies of Naruto, GNT4 early, and for those that got the fastest shipping they are expected to get their copy before the game is even set to come out.

Many companies online get things early in order to stock them for shipping, Play-asia has decided to when they get them, send them out to those that have it pre-ordered so they can get them around the date they are suppose to or with luck, earlier. I have an e-mail saying the same thing and that I can expect it this Friday/Saturday. So I guess no matter what next monday I will be a very happy little boy.

So with that said....THE COUNTDOWN BEGINS! Roughly 7 days before all of our questions are answered.

Edit: Sorry, misread the dates you had. When did pre-ordr it and on what type of shipment did you use? It may just be that some many people used 1 day that those that didn't will be getting it a little later.


----------



## NakamaNinja (Nov 14, 2005)

Demonic_Ice said:
			
		

> According to this website:
> 
> it says they should be 5 more characters added in ...but it says it only a rumour.


Those "5 more characters" was just a misunderstanding from the scan.. The text referred to 5 squares at the bottom of the scans with 5 gameplay elements.
So it was nothing..


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 14, 2005)

AWWW MAN!! Neither play asia nor lik sang takes my credit card (American Express), geez!


----------



## FFLN (Nov 14, 2005)

You got an e-mail!?! I got no e-mail from them. I don't know when I'm getting mine in... I pre-ordered, but it was either the last week of October or the second to last week in which I pre-ordered it.

Lol, and they say that they take American Express everywhere. Wait... or was that Visa?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 14, 2005)

squanman said:
			
		

> Don't worry, big N has it aaaall covered. Not ALL games will support that new gimmick, you can still connect your GC-controllers to the Revolution and there will be some controller add-ons for the revolution-controller for more conservativ gameplay.


 wha? GC controllers work with revolution, I never heard of this


----------



## FFLN (Nov 14, 2005)

I didn't hear of it either. I thought that we'd have to buy GC controller shells and insert the Revolution controller into those shells in order to play with the regular style.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 14, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> I didn't hear of it either. I thought that we'd have to buy GC controller shells and insert the Revolution controller into those shells in order to play with the regular style.


yeah, i was thinking the same thing as far as how to play fighting games.  Anybody else know if GC controllers work with Revo?

BTW, for some strange reason play asia has an american express image in there pay section, but doesn't actually take it  .  Maybe i'll try again.


----------



## SSJLance (Nov 14, 2005)

Well they showed what the revolution was going to look like, and it had Game Cube controller ports. I don't remember when I ordered the game, I just hope I get it around the same time everybody else on the forums get it, so when I come here I don't feel left out of all the excitement.


----------



## Mateus. (Nov 14, 2005)

Now all i need is a freeloader. Will any freeloader work? I hear some dont work on gamecubes? Also I'm still curious about the shipping. Will it be shipped on the day its released or will they ship it so that it reaches the destination on the date its released?


----------



## ilabb (Nov 14, 2005)

Dawn. said:
			
		

> Now all i need is a freeloader. Will any freeloader work? I hear some dont work on gamecubes? Also I'm still curious about the shipping. Will it be shipped on the day its released or will they ship it so that it reaches the destination on the date its released?



If you buy the latest Action Replay (a cheating device for the Gamecube, pick it up at any game store), you should be set, freeloader wise (it comes with one built in).

Typically, it'll be shipped on the day it is set to release (November 21), however, if play-asia gets their shipment early, they'll just send the games out ASAP, so pretty much, the November 21 is a moot point at this point. It could come before that, after that, we really don't know XD


----------



## Mateus. (Nov 14, 2005)

Great. Thanks alot. =D


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 14, 2005)

yeah, i totally pre-ordered it too.  Everybody come back when you get yours !  We'll draw up a map of who has gotten there's and what state they live, and determine the ..uh.. the uh...shipping matrix


----------



## Sariachan (Nov 14, 2005)

Dawn. said:
			
		

> Great. Thanks alot. =D


The Free Loader alone should cost less than the Action Replay, though.


----------



## BakaEroSennin (Nov 14, 2005)

Can you counter specials in the GNT series?


----------



## Sariachan (Nov 14, 2005)

BakaEroSennin said:
			
		

> Can you counter specials in the GNT series?


I wouldn't call it "counter", but sometimes you can block them soon after they started. But it really depends on the situation.


----------



## BakaEroSennin (Nov 14, 2005)

Erm.. some examples please?


----------



## SSJLance (Nov 14, 2005)

The only person I know that can counter speacials is Kakashi with the sharingan open with Back+A and Itachi with his Down+X special. I'm pretty sure all in game specials can be blocked, except for Haku's (at least if he hits you, you're thrown off ballance and then the needles hit you).


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 14, 2005)

most cut scene specials can't be blocked by anybody , but many can be copied by kakashi like ssjlance said.  

The real time specials can be blocked, bc they don't have cut scenes, except chidori.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 14, 2005)

Rock Lee opening a gate is a sure-fire way to block a special.


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 14, 2005)

ShadelessNyght said:
			
		

> Edit: Sorry, misread the dates you had. When did pre-ordr it and on what type of shipment did you use? It may just be that some many people used 1 day that those that didn't will be getting it a little later.


I pre ordered mine months ago, like shortly after it was announced and available for pre-order at play-asia. I live in Australia, and i received GNT3 just 40 hours after ordering late last year, so i'm confused as to why this would say Nov 30 for me

EDIT: sorry i got the fastest shipment, both times


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 15, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Rock Lee opening a gate is a sure-fire way to block a special.


i can't time my gates right to block supers.  I also rarely do supers at same time as opponent to get that little effect where character faces show up...


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Nov 15, 2005)

Im not expecting to get mine on the first day it comes out strickly because i think i may have waited too long to preorder. I did it last night, then again I ordered part 2 after it had already come out and it was shipped within 24 of my ordering it. Im excited i cant wait to play this game, not only for the new characters but for the updated move sets.


----------



## Joey_Boy (Nov 15, 2005)

gaaras, oroch's and shika's down+X's are unblockable. if timed perfectly, sarutobi's back+A can deflect certain supers.


----------



## Seany (Nov 15, 2005)

oh yes! only 6 more days to go! hopefully we'll get final scans this weekend with the remaining charaters or transformations


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes! Only a few more days. Or if playasia lives up to what they were saying in most e-mails like the one I got, a few days or so early. If I manage to get it Friday or Saturday...well...just don't expect to hear from me for a while.

If I manage to get it Saturday, I will definatly be inviting my three friends over for immediate 4 player action. Not to mention, the large assortment of money that I can get right off the back from them playing each other even if I happen to somehow get tired. Thouhg I will not rest until I unlock Kimimaro and Kisame!


----------



## Splyte (Nov 15, 2005)

Damn, hopefully lik-sang will ship early aswell


----------



## Mateus. (Nov 15, 2005)

My estimated shipping date says on or before Nov 22. It also says pre order /back order. 

Anyway i dnt think i can get a freeload4r around here, so i think i'll have to order that too. Totally sucks.


----------



## squanman (Nov 15, 2005)

Like Once Againjamin, I pre-ordered mine somewhere in august. But I took slowest shipping so it can take a week or so. But that's ok cause by then translations and unlock-info will be out, which are pretty darn handy.

can't wait to hear the first reactions and reviews.


----------



## Troublesome (Nov 15, 2005)

I dunno if anyone would know this but i'll ask anyway, do they sell GC games in Thailand? Specifically this and Bleach? I'm thinking not likely but i have to ask as a relative of mine is heading there this christmas and wanted them to pick this up for me as a present.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 15, 2005)

Maybe. He'll have to do alot of shopping around though. 

My pre-order was actually near the beginning of October and not the end of if. I had the slowest shipping, but after thinking about it and the timeframe, I figured that choosing the fastest shipping method would be better.


----------



## NakamaNinja (Nov 15, 2005)

Three new videos, thanks to ShinoAburame on Gamefaqs

OP389MQ

OP389MQ

OP389MQ


----------



## ilabb (Nov 15, 2005)

Oops, beat me to it on the videos XD

The last video shows us a glimpse of a new level! !


----------



## NakamaNinja (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah, I noticed that as well
It's the Uchiha Police Department stage. Cool!


----------



## FFLN (Nov 15, 2005)

The first one shows the new characters, that've been revealed so far, with their pre-match motions, and it also shows the Sannin team special.

OH SHEISST!!!:amazed The 2nd one shows 4-player action, but it finishes with the Sand Sibling team special!!!:amazed 
*Spoiler*: _Game character spoiler_ 



GAARA'S GOT HIS DESERT AVALANCHE!!!!


----------



## SSJLance (Nov 15, 2005)

Everyone has been saying that their shipping date is on Nov. 21st well I just checked my account at playasia and I had orderd the game on Oct. 6th and the estimated shipping date is...... the 2nd of January!!! Lol, I hope this isn't true because I swear I will cry if it is true.


----------



## ilabb (Nov 15, 2005)

That new level renews my faith in that there is still more to be revealed XD

Lance, what shipping did you get? I had a similar problem, then I upgraded to 3-5 day delivery and it changed to November 21.

Oh, and who else wants Itachi to have an ANBU alternate costume?


----------



## FFLN (Nov 15, 2005)

The third one also has Naruto's team special and the Sharingan team special.


----------



## Mateus. (Nov 15, 2005)

File is corrupt, Please upload again.

|[E] Yeah it works now, Thanks alot. XD


----------



## ilabb (Nov 15, 2005)

Whoa, the third video has two new stages, not one O_o

The stage that the Sharingan special is on is like the first one, but it looks darker and you can see those orange cones and police caution tape, it looks like the Uchiha place after Itachi went crazy-go-nuts.


----------



## Seany (Nov 15, 2005)

oh so amazing!!! cant wait at all now! the stages are awesome to, now all we need is valley of the end!


----------



## NakamaNinja (Nov 15, 2005)

ilabb said:
			
		

> Whoa, the third video has two new stages, not one O_o
> 
> The stage that the Sharingan special is on is like the first one, but it looks darker and you can see those orange cones and police caution tape, it looks like the Uchiha place after Itachi went crazy-go-nuts.


It's the same arena.. I dont see any cones or tape, can you point them out?


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 15, 2005)

also the door behind Kakashi is open in the Naruto-Sakura-Sasuke special, while it is closed (I can't find a better word) in the sharingan special (just look behind Itachi);


----------



## Splyte (Nov 15, 2005)

they are 2 different levels. the first one is a small, CIRCLE shaped level outside of the uchiha police station. while the second level is a rectangle shaped level out side of the uchiha living neighbourhood


----------



## NakamaNinja (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah, sorry, I just noticed.. This is fairly interesting, I think that one is the Uchiha police department at day, and the other being the Uchiha neighborhood at evening.. Cool.


----------



## Mateus. (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah. The Akatsuki vs Kakashi gai scene looked awesome.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm going to new york to get mines I only live a hour away from NY so its easy for me.
I will be getting it on the first day. itachi kakashi and sasuke creamed orochimaru.

in the video.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 15, 2005)

New York...? Why would you go there to get it?


----------



## MS81 (Nov 15, 2005)

it's small place in lower manhattan called chinatown,thats where I get all my imports from. I got bleach2 psp,bleach and narutimate hero 2 ps2, and I got gnt3 for game cube there. so why wouldn't I.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 15, 2005)

looks like manda breathes poison..and the gift is a controller holder..i thought it's a coin purse


----------



## FFLN (Nov 15, 2005)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> it's small place in lower manhattan called chinatown,thats where I get all my imports from. I got bleach2 psp,bleach and narutimate hero 2 ps2, and I got gnt3 for game cube there. so why wouldn't I.



Ah, okay. That's what I figured, but it was better to get a more detailed answer from you.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 15, 2005)

why you live near NY also.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 15, 2005)

No. I don't live near there.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 15, 2005)

you pre-order yours yet.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 15, 2005)

I already mentioned that on the previous page, but yeah, I pre-ordered it in October.


----------



## Chiru (Nov 15, 2005)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> it's small place in lower manhattan called chinatown,thats where I get all my imports from. I got bleach2 psp,bleach and narutimate hero 2 ps2, and I got gnt3 for game cube there. so why wouldn't I.



I miss NY... :sad


----------



## Mateus. (Nov 15, 2005)

Your lucky you can just go and buy it. I have to wait for it to be shipped.


----------



## Jin (Nov 15, 2005)

I cant wait for it. I got 3-5 shipping so I hope to have it next week.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2005)

I used the 1-3 day shipping method, so I hope to get it before thanksgiving


----------



## FFLN (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah, that's the one I used too. Perhaps I'll get it exactly on the 22nd or perhaps... even this Friday?


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 15, 2005)

Unfortunately, when I pre-ordered it I was told that the item is not in stock (this was 2 days ago). I hope this means it doesn't get sent out late...i paid the 1-3 day shipping. :I


----------



## TheoDerek (Nov 15, 2005)

I used 2nd day shipping.  But I had to buy a new freeloader because I let my friend borrow it and he didn't take very good care of it .  I was able to resurface GNT3, but a lot of good that did me with out a freeloader.  I also pre ordered the Bleach game for GC, can't wait to play either .

EDIT:  I ordered mine last friday (11/11/05) and I'm going to get mine when it comes out.  I got it from here:  LotU's new user rank


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's the one I used too. Perhaps I'll get it exactly on the 22nd or perhaps... even this Friday?



If it arrives on Friday, I am so going to unlocak everything before Monday 

Last year Naruto GNT3 arrived a couple of days before thanksgiving so, I got totally absored into unlocaking all the chracaters I played like 24 hours straight on Thanksgiving day...*don't even think I had dinner * xD 

@Tenshi: Why did you wait so long before pre-ordering? :S


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 15, 2005)

^Because I'm an idiot.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 15, 2005)

^Worst answer ever!

They seriously told you that they were out of stock of pre-orders?! Play-Asia? Hm, that sucks. You could always cancel and check out another site.

Hehe, when it comes to Thanksgiving Dinners, I'm not going to miss those. Well... maybe. There should be plenty of people to work on gaining cash even if I'm not playing.XD

Do NOT let anyone borrow your GNT or Freeloader.:xp Someone stepped on my Freeloader while it was in its case, so it has a small crack near the inner part of the disc, but nothing's actually read on that part. I ordered a new one that should come in with Bleach anyway.


----------



## Chiru (Nov 15, 2005)

That you are... lol Just Kidding TO-san. ^_^ I got 3-5 (stupid me)... I hope I get it Saturday or Monday.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> ^Worst answer ever! laugh
> 
> They seriously told you that they were out of stock of pre-orders?! Play-Asia? Hm, that sucks. You could always cancel and check out another site.
> 
> ...



I actually have 2 freeloaders and 2 copies of GNT2 *long and painful story* as well as Naruto GNT3. 


As for next week I get Naruto GNT4 and my XBox 360 

Bleach GC (Dec.8th) a week or 2 later ^_^

I'm definelty going to spend hours earning money and buying missions and unlocking players...and I plan to to be the first one at school to finish it...and laud it over them


----------



## FFLN (Nov 15, 2005)

360, eh? I'll just wait for the Rev. Nothing on the 360 that really interests me.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> 360, eh? I'll just wait for the Rev. Nothing on the 360 that really interests me.




I plan on pre-ordering the revolution, XBox360 and ps3  

It's always been my plan to get all 3 systems ^_^ 

Same deal with my current gen systems (GC, PS2, Xbox...++PSP, DS, GBASP_


----------



## Chiru (Nov 15, 2005)

I think I want PS3.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 16, 2005)

will gc bleach have all the bankais? theres and old thread for that game somewhere


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Nov 16, 2005)

I dont think it will quite have all the ban-kai's. Dam close though.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 16, 2005)

You know... I was just thinking about the Akatsuki combination, in GNT4, of Kisame and Itachi... only to realize that it is going to be one majorly overpowered combination. That's freakin' crazy! Okay, there are probably crazier combinations, but I'm just thinking of a skilled Itachi player and a skilled Kisame player, when they have that, going up against skilled Kakashi and Gai players. Hmm... actually, depending upon Kisame's strengths and weaknesses... that might actually be a good combination against them. Kakashi, in my opinion, is strong against Itachi while Gai should be strong against Kisame. Although if Kisame has the same openings in his combos as Zabuza does, he may be pretty easy to take out with either Lee or Gai. 

I was thinking that the Akatsuki combo would be pretty effective against other 2-player teams though. Itachi is top tier, so if Kisame comes anywhere near that level, it would be quite a challenge fighting both of them.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 16, 2005)

*naruto*

FLNN said





> You know... I was just thinking about the Akatsuki combination, in GNT4, of Kisame and Itachi... only to realize that it is going to be one majorly overpowered combination. That's freakin' crazy! Okay, there are probably crazier combinations, but I'm just thinking of a skilled Itachi player and a skilled Kisame player, when they have that, going up against skilled Kakashi and Gai players. Hmm... actually, depending upon Kisame's strengths and weaknesses... that might actually be a good combination against them. Kakashi, in my opinion, is strong against Itachi while Gai should be strong against Kisame. Although if Kisame has the same openings in his combos as Zabuza does, he may be pretty easy to take out with either Lee or Gai.



the story mode is going to be better now that they have kabuto and kisame.
remeber in part 3 where you have to do rasengan on orochimaru now you have to do it on kabuto.


----------



## squanman (Nov 16, 2005)

the japanese game-magazine Famitsu gave NGNT4 this score:

Naruto: Gekitou Ninja Taisen! 4 (Tomy): 7 / 8 / 7 / 7 - (29/40) 


It's a little lower then I expected, but then again not really. Probably just more characters, different modes, more levels, ... Nothing too spectacular, but still very decent.

Now if somebody could just get that magazine and translate the whole review for us, that would be peachy.


----------



## Woofie (Nov 16, 2005)

GNT3 got 29 too, didn't it? But GNT2 got 33/40 or something, despite the fact that GNT3 has everything 2 does and more.

So I guess the low (well, not really low, but y'know) score is just because of the lack of significant changes, and we weren't expecting many changes anyway.  So that score is fine, at least it shows that they haven't made it _worse_ in any way.


----------



## Mateus. (Nov 16, 2005)

I bought a freeloader today so thats out the way. Yay me!


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 16, 2005)

T_T I just found out today my friend accidently took my Action Replay and lost it...Now I have to go out to the store and buy myself a new one. Only problem is I'm sick right now so I have to hope someone remembers to do it for me.

But as far as the videos go, if they have the Uchiha Police Corp and Outside the Uchiha buildings, that more then likely means story mode will branch off just like the anime for the main missions maybe for Little Sasuke. But if they did that, does that mean Young Sasuke might be one of the characters they never announced  ?


----------



## Mateus. (Nov 16, 2005)

My status has changed from pre order/back order to preparing order. Oh yeah!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 16, 2005)

i also see "preparing order" woo hoo


----------



## Shishou (Nov 16, 2005)

An older game can get a higher score.  


It would be retarded to rate a sequel that is more like an addition pack as better.  Such by comparison of the game before it, it is better.  But they don't look at it that way.


When GNT2 came out, it was a bunch of new stuff.  New characters and gameplay mechanics.  It was pretty original, since GNT1 kinda sucked.  

GNT3 felt like GNT2.5, many have said this, and I personally will stand by this.  So GNT4 will feel more like a GNT3.  GNT3 had it's flaws, and was missing some chars that should have made it around that time (Kabuto and Kisame), and the 3vs3 mode and team supers should have been in the first place, how they will be in GNT4.



So for me, GNT4 will feel like what GNT3 should have been, plus the Sound 5.   So maybe a GNT3.3 or so.



So now the reviewers look at GNT4.  They see it is the same game.  Same models and graphics, same music, it is juss like an expansion pack of GNT3.  Well this is a new year, the same things don't appeal to people as much as actually new stuff does.  So while GNT2 was new and felt like a new game in comparison to GNT1, GNT3 and GNT4 have an expansion pack feeling to them.  It feels like an update, rather than a new experience.  And that ladies and gentlemen,  is why I am disappointed with 8ing.  

They are being very lazy, rather people want to believe it or not.  Keeping most chars the same for 2 games, and not tweaking chars like they need to be tweaked.  Leaving stuff out (like Drunken Lee and Butterfly Chouji, although not confirmed out) and doing half assed jobs on their new chars.  Perm CS2 Sound 5, for instance.  Thats simply lazy.  They could have at least had base form Sound 5, and no CS2.  But instead they have perm CS2.  Thats like having Gated Lee, but no normal Lee.  A Transformation is a transformation, not a character.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 16, 2005)

I still stick by them having a reason for keeping them in CS level 2. The Sound 5 have a near completely different moveset from going from 1 to 2, and barely fought in 1 as it is. Having them in 2 fully allows them to not have to worry about certain things, and stop people from complaining even more about "Well that isn't sticking to the anime, Tayuya isn't suppose to be able to do such and such when not in CS 2!" (and you know there would be people saying this). It was just the reasonable route to go. Besides, if they made it a transformation that would end up draining Health, people would complain like they do with Kakashi and his health drain for Sharingan. It was just the lesser of two evils, in a sense, to keep them in Level 2.

If you really want them in normal then just pick up NH3.


----------



## Woofie (Nov 16, 2005)

Shishou said:
			
		

> Perm CS2 Sound 5, for instance.  Thats simply lazy.  They could have at least had base form Sound 5, and no CS2.  But instead they have perm CS2.  Thats like having Gated Lee, but no normal Lee.  A Transformation is a transformation, not a character.


I don't think it's really laziness, since it's hard to think of a better solution.

A Lee-style transformation would be _terrible_ - one character like that is ok, but 6 would be extremely irritating. Having permanent base form would be stupid - just because they looked a bit less ridiculous in that form, it doesn't mean they would be better choices to include considering the Sound 5 did most of their significant jutsu in curse seal forms. Having them in base form and just using CS2 for cinematic specials would have worked (and was my preferred option), but not doing that isn't really laziness, since it would have been relatively simple to do... they must have thought permanent CS2 was the best way to go.

The Sound 5 did virtually nothing in their base form, apart from Kimimaro... it's completely different to Lee. I'd have loved to have seen the base forms included somehow (they _were_ cooler), but I don't blame 8ing, the Sound 5 are pretty awkward to put in.


----------



## Shishou (Nov 16, 2005)

ShadelessNyght said:
			
		

> I still stick by them having a reason for keeping them in CS level 2. The Sound 5 have a near completely different moveset from going from 1 to 2, and barely fought in 1 as it is. Having them in 2 fully allows them to not have to worry about certain things, and stop people from complaining even more about "Well that isn't sticking to the anime, Tayuya isn't suppose to be able to do such and such when not in CS 2!" (and you know there would be people saying this). It was just the reasonable route to go. Besides, if they made it a transformation that would end up draining Health, people would complain like they do with Kakashi and his health drain for Sharingan. It was just the lesser of two evils, in a sense, to keep them in Level 2.
> 
> If you really want them in normal then just pick up NH3.



The Sound 4 have nearly the exact same moveset for Base form and CS2 form.  The CS2 only gives them more chakra for their attacks.  Don't tell me there is one attack not capable of in Base form.  They look the same, but different skins and spikes.  

Only Kimimaro is completely different moveset in Base form and CS2 form.  And I really wanted to play as sword wielding Kimimaro.  I like both his forms, but I would prefer his base, a little more than his CS2.  Simply because I thought Kimimaro's model looks tight.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 16, 2005)

Tayuya: It is said that her Illusionary Chains can only be used in her CS 2 form due to the high amount of chakra control it takes that is needed from the CS 2.

Kidoumaru: Opening the third eye to gain his grand accuracy when causing the bow to spiral itself. It is the way he insures himself to be able to hit his target since the third eye only opens in CS 2

Sakon & Ukon: Rashoumon, and if you could anime wise since I'm not sure if it is in the game or not, their ability to use the Cell Destruction ability, as well as split themselves into two (I know this isn't in the game, but I'm just proving my point).

Jiroubou: ....Can't fully remember here but...come on....We aren't really caring as much about Jiroubou as the other 3.


----------



## Mateus. (Nov 16, 2005)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> i also see "preparing order" woo hoo



When did that happen, today?


----------



## Shishou (Nov 16, 2005)

ShadelessNyght said:
			
		

> Tayuya: It is said that her Illusionary Chains can only be used in her CS 2 form due to the high amount of chakra control it takes that is needed from the CS 2.
> 
> Kidoumaru: Opening the third eye to gain his grand accuracy when causing the bow to spiral itself. It is the way he insures himself to be able to hit his target since the third eye only opens in CS 2
> 
> ...




Kidoumaru's is the only one's who isn't because of the Chakra boost.

Tayuya's is all chakra from CS2.  Sakon & Ukon probably only can merge with other people in CS2, cause it takes alot of chakra.  Jiroubo only gained more strength from CS2.


All of these things can be ignored, and no one would care too much.  I mean Kiba and Akamaru take soldier pills to do Gatsuuga, but not in the game.  No one seems to care much.  Well, in the super Akamaru turns red, but the soldier pill has no real effect in the game.  


Since the Sound 4 don't gain any extra limbs, minus Kidoumaru's eye, they could easily have been Base form with no CS2.  At least they would look normal.  I hate Jiroubo's CS2 look more than anything.  I thought he looked pretty cool in Base form though.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 16, 2005)

Actually Sakon and Ukon are just about always showing both heads in Level 2 in the unique way that they have it. Instead of Ukon dangling like extra hair, he is out and looking over.

Also, it was still CS 2 required to gain all of the chakra needed to do the said move, making CS 2 needed. They are the same characters anyway, I don't see why people are getting so mad. You still get to play as them, so be happy. If you really want to see them without CS 2, go get the Ps2 version and or put in the naruto episode and, Bazaa!

I will laugh my ass off if they give you their normal forms as an unlockable extra, but that is just me as everyone would stop complaining so much.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't think cs 2 sasuke or kyuubi naruto is in it. do you guys think they will be extra characters.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 16, 2005)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> I don't think cs 2 sasuke or kyuubi naruto is in it. do you guys think they will be extra characters.



CS 2 Sasuke is definatly in it if the 4th game keeps up like all the other games did. You can always tell who the last unlockable character will be by the cover. In the upper left side, you see a faded image of eaither the eyes or part of the face. On the case for GNT 4, you can see Sasuke's eyes and the diamond thing in his forehead.

With that known, THEN it would be really stupid for 8ing not to include Super Kyuubi.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 16, 2005)

Dawn. said:
			
		

> When did that happen, today?



I think it changed over night, cause I checked yesterday after people said there shipping dates were funky.  Today it says preparing


----------



## Shishou (Nov 16, 2005)

ShadelessNyght said:
			
		

> Actually Sakon and Ukon are just about always showing both heads in Level 2 in the unique way that they have it. Instead of Ukon dangling like extra hair, he is out and looking over.
> 
> Also, it was still CS 2 required to gain all of the chakra needed to do the said move, making CS 2 needed. They are the same characters anyway, I don't see why people are getting so mad. You still get to play as them, so be happy. If you really want to see them without CS 2, go get the Ps2 version and or put in the naruto episode and, Bazaa!
> 
> I will laugh my ass off if they give you their normal forms as an unlockable extra, but that is just me as everyone would stop complaining so much.



I am getting Naruto Hero 3.  For the sole purpose of Sound 5 base and transformations, Butterfly Chouji, and Drunken Lee.


Kimimaro base and transforming, Butterfly Chouji, and Drunken Lee is all it would take for GNT4 to make me happy.  But they so far have failed at all 3.  


Naruto Hero is also gonna have the other Hokages, and Konohamaru.  Asuma as well, I think.  And those are chars I also look forward to as extra.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 16, 2005)

Still have to remember 8ing likes to keep a majority of things hidden until release. I'm putting my money that they will have them as unlockable characters  more then likely final unlockable characters. No one has had the ability to play with Chouji yet to know if he can eaither. So for now it is a mystery. Just have to wait till it is out to find out. Eaither way I still love the game for what it is doing now


----------



## Shishou (Nov 16, 2005)

ShadelessNyght said:
			
		

> Still have to remember 8ing likes to keep a majority of things hidden until release. I'm putting my money that they will have them as unlockable characters  more then likely final unlockable characters. No one has had the ability to play with Chouji yet to know if he can eaither. So for now it is a mystery. Just have to wait till it is out to find out. Eaither way I still love the game for what it is doing now



Quite the opposite.  

8ing likes to show everything off to hook their people, and have their secrets be lame.  Like Anko, Mizuki, Akamaru, and Karasu.

*cough*


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 16, 2005)

-Has no problem playing as Anko-

So...I was the only one that had no clue the third hokage was going to be in GNT 3 before the game came out? Or is he another lame character that your talking about? I am pretty sure 8ing knows that with the PS2 Naruto game out there if they don't have said transformations, there won't be another sequel as everyone will move to the PS2.


----------



## Shishou (Nov 16, 2005)

ShadelessNyght said:
			
		

> -Has no problem playing as Anko-
> 
> So...I was the only one that had no clue the third hokage was going to be in GNT 3 before the game came out? Or is he another lame character that your talking about? I am pretty sure 8ing knows that with the PS2 Naruto game out there if they don't have said transformations, there won't be another sequel as everyone will move to the PS2.



Yes, everyone up to date on GNT3 knew Sarutobi was in the game.


Anko, Mizuki, Akamaru, and Karasu were the only unknowns.  And three of those were expected since they were in GNT2 as it was.  Mizuki was an alt costume, but I guess he deserved his own char spot in GNT3 >.>


So Anko was the only hidden thing that was new in GNT3, to my knowledge.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 16, 2005)

*naruto*

shadlessnyght said





> CS 2 Sasuke is definatly in it if the 4th game keeps up like all the other games did. You can always tell who the last unlockable character will be by the cover. In the upper left side, you see a faded image of eaither the eyes or part of the face. On the case for GNT 4, you can see Sasuke's eyes and the diamond thing in his forehead.


 your right shadeless rep for you.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 16, 2005)

Still holding out for this game, no matter what anyone says is is one of the best fighting party games out there, and is an immense amount of fun with friends. With the people the added, still a definate good job by 8ing, and upgrading their characters like they have seemed to means they are being anything but lazy. So none the less, I will stick by it to the end.


----------



## Seany (Nov 16, 2005)

hmm do you think in mission mode they will have the actual models talking to each other before they fight? i really do hope so that would be amazing.
And speaking of mission mode how do you think you will have to finish the match?
i think :
naruto vs sasuke(rooftop)
either survive an amount of time
or finish with naruto rendan

chouji vs jiroubou
transform(if its in!) and use super

neji vs kidoumaru
finish with forward a(jyuuken)

kiba vs sakon 
finish with garouga or survive

shikamaru vs tayuya 
finish with shadow strangle

naruto vs kimimaro
survive

lee vs kimimaro
survive 

kankarou vs sakon 
finish with super

temari vs tayuya 
finish with summon

gaara vs kimimaro
finish with super

naruto vs sasuke (normal forms)
survive or rasengan him

sasuke vs itachi( if they fight in the flashback)
survive

1tail naruto vs cs2 sasuke 
use kyuubi rasengan


----------



## Splyte (Nov 16, 2005)

damn, i am starting to be worried that kiba wont have garouga.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 16, 2005)

All definatly sounds valid. Though should only be a few days till answer. If they are preparing Orders now, that means eaither later today and or Tomorrow they will be shipped out. If that is true the people who have one day should get it....Well...Tomorrow, Friday, or Saturday. Though I am going for Friday or Saturday. Definate Monday.


----------



## Mateus. (Nov 16, 2005)

It dnt take them long to prepare i guess. If it is prepared wont they keep it until the date of release then start shipping? Or ship before the game is released. =/


----------



## MS81 (Nov 16, 2005)

anbu matt said





> damn, i am starting to be worried that kiba wont have garouga.



let's hope yo 4real that's one of my favorite eps.120.

I think he will cause itachi has amaterasu i think its tag team only move though.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 16, 2005)

well, if gaara has new sand attacks, the others should have there new attacks too, but it's just conjecture...


----------



## hakke (Nov 16, 2005)

8ing is lazy... but not THAT lazy...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 16, 2005)

whoa, there's a release date posted, nov 19 :


----------



## MS81 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm gonna get mines that saturday morning in NY. anyone else live in or near NY.


----------



## squanman (Nov 16, 2005)

My pre-order has moved from 30th november to 31st november  

Some people been cuttin' the line while I was in the bathroom eh! Damn you fast shipment-people!


----------



## Shinigami-Isshin (Nov 16, 2005)

yeah i guess ill wait till next month for narutimett on ps2....sigh.....


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 16, 2005)

Pardon my rudeness but why the fuck are half the posters here still complaining about CS2 forms?!

this was revealed over 2 months ago, maybe 3. Stop accusing 8ing of being *lazy*. You don't know why they put them in those forms. You don't know if there were time constraints or if it wouldn't suit the game too well, you don't know so stop complaining over something so stupid!

Their CS2 forms are more complex than their base forms so it makes no sense to say they are too lazy. Far out it's annoying that when i come to this thread and see people bitching about CS2 forms even less than 1 week before release. Be gald you have to wait only a short while longer to get the game, be happy that you will soon see it on your tv screen at home, and be happy that the hype wont kill you anymore after this.

Sheeesh, and kudos to those that feel the same way.


----------



## Shishou (Nov 16, 2005)

Once Againjamin said:
			
		

> Pardon my rudeness but why the fuck are half the posters here still complaining about CS2 forms?!
> 
> this was revealed over 2 months ago, maybe 3. Stop accusing 8ing of being *lazy*. You don't know why they put them in those forms. You don't know if there were time constraints or if it wouldn't suit the game too well, you don't know so stop complaining over something so stupid!
> 
> ...



Who is saying they are lazy for putting CS2 instead of Base?  I am saying they are lazy for keeping Base form out, and not having transformations.

Don't need you fucking defending 8ing with their cock up your ass.




There is no excuse for this bullshit.  And they don't need defended.  On the game's box and the preview videos with anime clips, they show Sound 5 in Base form.  But not in the game?  Thats false advertising.


----------



## Sariachan (Nov 16, 2005)

*I found another site which sells this game!*

*YesAsia.com: 61.49$, free worldwide shipping.*

Lik-Sang and Play-Asia both have the game at 64.90$, and while the shipping on Lik-Sang is free, you have to pay about 2$ if you want to buy it from Play-Asia.


P.S. NGNT4 scored only 29/40 on Famitsu, I guess it is because it's really similar to the previous games...which isn't a bad thing, imho...other than new characters/stages and moves, I don't want Tomy to change it too much!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 16, 2005)

Sariachan said:
			
		

> *YesAsia.com: 61.49$, free worldwide shipping.*
> 
> Lik-Sang and Play-Asia both have the game at 64.90$, and while the shipping on Lik-Sang is free, you have to pay about 2$ if you want to buy it from Play-Asia.
> 
> ...



29/40 is like 7/10 so yea it probably has a few extra missions whereas the rest is the same


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 16, 2005)

Shishou said:
			
		

> Who is saying they are lazy for putting CS2 instead of Base?  I am saying they are lazy for keeping Base form out, and not having transformations.
> 
> *Don't need you fucking defending 8ing with their cock up your ass.*
> 
> There is no excuse for this bullshit.  And they don't need defended.  On the game's box and the preview videos with anime clips, they show Sound 5 in Base form.  But not in the game?  Thats false advertising.


I don't think it's fair for you to abuse me simply because I was stating the truth. 

There are far too many posts claiming that 8ing is lazy, they are not lazy, they have bought us excellent games with very clever fighting mechanics and have stayed as true to the series as I have ever seen. No other book to movie, ot movie to game has been succesful in doing this. The only thing that is 'wrong' with this would be that Hinata can beat Itachi, and to a great extent that is an excellent thing, since characters need to be balanced.

GNT4 will be a great game for sure. There is no doubt in my mind about that. Stop being so damn negative on these forums just because something does not come to your liking. If you have such a huge problem with it that you have to go as far as to talk about a cock up my ass, then go take it up with 8ing because complaining here won't change anything. The best we can do is stay positive and keep discussing the game that we have been waiting months to play.

EDIT: and it wouldn't hurt to shrink ur sig down a little


----------



## Demonic_Ice (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm actually quite excited for the game, like they finally did something to gameplay (TAG team, sidestepping, naruto clones)....unlike GNT3, they just invented transformation with crappy 3vs3 modes. 

i don't really mind about CS2 for all the guardian cuz they didn't weren't in the story too long and I still think it will be very fun to play with them regardless if they were in CS2 or not. -.^

*praying for Asuma, Kurenai, and Shizune*


----------



## Splyte (Nov 16, 2005)

i dont see why it didnt get higher then gnt3, it is gnt3 with more stuff and new elements incorperated. geez w/e i dont like famitsu's reviews. 3 on 3 is gonna be great, i cant wait to find out other combo's of characters with team specials by experimenting


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Nov 16, 2005)

*for anybody that ordered from lik-sang, whats your order status? I waited a while to preorder mine and its telling me, "waiting for item(s) to come in. I dont expect it the first day but hopefully soon after.*


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 16, 2005)

Once Againjamin said:
			
		

> I don't think it's fair for you to abuse me simply because I was stating the truth.
> 
> There are far too many posts claiming that 8ing is lazy, they are not lazy, they have bought us excellent games with very clever fighting mechanics and have stayed as true to the series as I have ever seen. No other book to movie, ot movie to game has been succesful in doing this. The only thing that is 'wrong' with this would be that Hinata can beat Itachi, and to a great extent that is an excellent thing, since characters need to be balanced.
> 
> ...



I agree as I have been trying to tell the guy, as well as alot of others that there is no reason they should continue to cry about it. But it doesn't seem like whatever eaither of us say will actually reach the people that are pissy about everything. They can't just be happy that they can play as the characters they were *BEGGING FOR* (Kimimaro anyone?) and instead have to find somthing new to complain about. Just get your game, play it, and be happy like the rest of us. Or go e-mail 8ing and complain to them about how mad you are and see if they care.

Not to mention you still have no clue if they will have their base forms or not....so until you unlock everything in the game, get over it.

Btw: I believe I have seen that cosplayer before, or someone that looked just like her at Otakon....Believe it was her, kinda hard to forget the Large....Well, yeah.


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 16, 2005)

well im certainly pleased someone else thinks the same 

And true about how they were begging for Kimimaro and even Kisame... and we still get greedy people.

BTW did anyone else notice the sudden increase in the number of votes in the poll? it was 100 or so just 2 days ago and suddenly it has shot up to 119!


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 16, 2005)

Lol, yeah. And Kimimaro is still on top for who people want to play >_> Shocking though he is apparently in Perm CS 2. Amusing.


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 16, 2005)

heheh certainly is amusing! also Kisame looks as if he's in some sort of CS form.

We are getting quite a monstrous batch of characters this time round, the most horrid looking one we have had to date would be Orochimaru just coz of his plain white skin and purple eye liner (or mark whatever it is).

And now we have 6 arms, 2 heads, horns, and barney, not to mention a big angry fish.

EDIT :spelling


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 16, 2005)

Definatly can't forget all the new moves people will be pulling off. If they redo a bunch of specials like it seems with the Sand Team, will definatly be a sight to see. I'm also wondering if Orochimaru will have his sword for plane use, or if from the screen shot it showed him using was just for 3 man special.


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 16, 2005)

I just wish that there was a character who could slash rather than punch. Base-form Kimimaro or Asuma would be good for this I think. Coz those moves seem to be more flashy when you swipe a kunai and you get that real loud (SWOOSH!) well i dunno how to write that sound down anyways.

Will you be jumping straight into it and playing as a new character straight away? I reckon I'll try to tame myself and be a little patient, and rather than just unlocking everything straight away, maybe just ease into it by using Naruto at the start and then working my way up until I have unlocked everyone possible until i am forced to use a new character... but that's just me.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 16, 2005)

I believe you will get at least 2 of the Sound 5 to start with. I will more then likely run through arcade mode once with someone to get a feel for the game and see who the last person you fight in the arcade mode is. If it is like the last game, the final unlockable character will be the last person you fight. Then after that, move into story mode and when that is over get to the unlocking (Yay for bonus money!).

I also hope they keep the 2 player Arcade mode. It was fun to work together with a friend to go through arcade mode instead of just constantly beating each other up. Me and my friend are near perfect combo with Him as Zabuza and me as Haku.


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 16, 2005)

Haku has a great move, his forward slash, it's like this DownABB. You can chain that combo into the one where he scissor kicks them in the air BBBABB (damn some combos are too easy). so that's one good combo I know by him, and u might even be able to land his super after the double kick.

Um as for team specials, I hope that they made LOTS of these premade team specials, like besides the obvious. in GNT3 there were some other teams like:

Oro, 3rd, Itachi
Sakura, Ino, Hinata

I think there's another with Haku and Zabuza but I'm not sure.

Does anyone know a good FAQ that gives these all away?

Also Do you know if there is any good use for Haku's forward A kunai slash? It seems like it takes ages to hit them and leaves u open for a long time.

EDIT: also I see u changed ur sig, how cute


----------



## ilabb (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm hoping for a Kisame, Itachi, Orochimaru team special.

(ex)Akatsuki power!


----------



## sasuke_limays (Nov 17, 2005)

hehehhe
so do i


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 17, 2005)

YESSSSSSS!

According to my brother, his card was just charged by play-asia for the game. Which means it is more then likely shipping or about to get shipped as per play-asia's rules, they don't charge until the item has been shipped off.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 17, 2005)

i can't tell if i got charged or not....but it's possible that's what "Preparing order" means?


----------



## FFLN (Nov 17, 2005)

I just checked mine too. It's begun. The transaction, I mean.

No, you've gotta check your bank account or credit card on-line statement or something.


----------



## Shishou (Nov 17, 2005)

Preparing order means they are preparing it for Shipping.  But it won't be shipped until the ESTIMATED SHIPPING DATE.

It says so on play-asia.com.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 17, 2005)

They have the ability to ship it early so it gets to you on estimated shipping date. For those with two day shipping, if it is shipped today. Friday is first day, saturday (I.E day of release) is Second day which you would get it so long as there are no problems with your UPS.

Also, as according to play-asia rules, they don't charge till it is shipped. They are charging us now, so, I.E, it is getting shipped. Yay for logic!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 17, 2005)

well, also I believe we should get an email when the item is shipped and we are charged, something like that right?


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 17, 2005)

We might but I don't think we will. At least they didn't do that last time, or at least not to me.


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 17, 2005)

i find it funny how people are getting so over excited that they will be playing it as soon as friday, I'm expecting it to arrive on Wednesday, I don't want to get my hopes up too much and be disappointed on monday or tuesday when it doesn't arrive... even though my play-asia account says it should arrive on or before 30th.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 17, 2005)

Well with the new Release day being the 19th, on 2-4 day shipping it just changed the dates it definatly has to get to you if it didn't ship till the 19th. So latest it would get to anyone with it is Wensday. I'm just keeping hopes up, and since I have enough things to play while waiting, I'll be happy.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 17, 2005)

u mean the 18th


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Nov 17, 2005)

*when did you guys preorder it to be expecting it to come so soon?*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2005)

AbaraiRenji said:
			
		

> *when did you guys preorder it to be expecting it to come so soon?*




Some people pre-ordered it the *very first day* pre-orders became available


----------



## NeoSlayer666 (Nov 17, 2005)

Everyone better let me know how this is! I have to wait til xmas >_<! Also getting the Bleach GC game tho


----------



## MS81 (Nov 17, 2005)

they change the date from Nov 19 to the 18 at play-asia.

so will it release early?


----------



## squanman (Nov 17, 2005)

Straight from the play-asia newsletter:

_Certainly the hottest release of the week - and expected to be in stock tomorrow - has been Tomy's Naruto: Gekitou Ninja Taisen 4 for Gamecube?. Additional news coverage will be posted tomorrow, including videos & impressions of the game._

So tommorow is definately worth looking out to 
I might not have the game for another week or 2, but video and images will do for now.


----------



## Mateus. (Nov 17, 2005)

Shishou said:
			
		

> Preparing order means they are preparing it for Shipping.  But it won't be shipped until the ESTIMATED SHIPPING DATE.
> 
> It says so on play-asia.com.



Well my status does say its preparing order. I also just read the weekly update and it said the game will be in stock tomorrow. I also sent them a message regarding the date of shipping and this is what they said.

"thank you for contacting Play-Asia.com.

The estimated shipping date for the order is 22 November.  If we receive
the stock earlier, we will ship the order as soon as possible. 

In case of any further question please do not hesitate to contact us
again."

So they should send it within the next 2 days or so.


----------



## SSJLance (Nov 17, 2005)

Well Hong Kong is 17 hours ahead of California time, so by the time it's 2 or 3 PM here it will be around 8 AM there, so the will get the game in by today! I guess that doesn't really change when they decide to ship it though huh...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 17, 2005)

well, yeah, because when it's 17th here, it's 18th there (yes, they are not only ahead in tech in japan but in time!)

Anyway, even if it shipped light speed and came here now I couldn't play, I'm too busy till end of holidays....:spank beats work and holiday get togethers


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 17, 2005)

Yes! It definatly is now out. If you go to play-asia and look at their side banner it says "OUT NOW!" over it. So that means it could be shipped any time now today!

Heres for all fast day get it saturday!

Edit: lik-sang has already started shipping out all their copies! Meaning Play-asia should eaither have started or not be to far behind. Unless they want to make us all mad and wish we ordered from Lik-sang.

Summer for their article on it. Lik-sang seems extremely happy over the game and all of the features that it has, and even has an image of the instruction manuel and game disk.


----------



## Mateus. (Nov 17, 2005)

So expect Play-asia to send their shopping today also.


----------



## SSJLance (Nov 17, 2005)

This is thanks to Tentaku on the GameFaqs forums Link removed

It shows Kyuubi Naruto doing his rasengan and CS2 Sasuke! I think they are only specials though, but cool non the less!!!


----------



## Mateus. (Nov 17, 2005)

Great find. Cant really see it properly though. But its good to know they have their specials..


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 17, 2005)

Well at least we can finally put to rest Kyuubi naruto and Curse Seal 2 Sasuke being their own characters. It is as clear as day thanks to the back cover.

Edit: It also shows pictures for 30 characters. GNT 3 only showed 23 on the back cover....My only problem now is T_T they aren't showing the picture for Haku or Zabuza on the back cover.....you can't tell me they got rid of Haku and Zabuza, more so if they kept Mizuki, Karasu, and Akamaru.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 17, 2005)

you guys lucky remeber when I told you I live near NY so i could get mines the day it comes out.

I call my supplier and they say they won't get it til monday.
i've seen ssjlance pic of cover and back.
I seen kyuubi naruto yess they have them I can't wait.


----------



## Seany (Nov 17, 2005)

That back cover is awesome, cant wait to play as one tail naruto now! doubt its just a super.


----------



## Mateus. (Nov 17, 2005)

I wonder when everyone will get the email saying its been shipped. They do have it  stock.


----------



## Woofie (Nov 17, 2005)

ShadelessNyght said:
			
		

> Edit: It also shows pictures for 30 characters. GNT 3 only showed 23 on the back cover....My only problem now is T_T they aren't showing the picture for Haku or Zabuza on the back cover.....you can't tell me they got rid of Haku and Zabuza, more so if they kept Mizuki, Karasu, and Akamaru.


Naw, I doubt it. There simply isn't any need for them to get rid of characters, it's not like they're running out of space on the disk. They probably just didn't have room for all of them on the cover - Anko is missing too, and she was only added in the last game. 

Anyway, like everyone else, my order status has changed to 'preparing order'...  The expected shipping date is still the 21st though. I don't get it. >_>


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Nov 17, 2005)

> Originally Posted by ShadelessNyght
> Edit: It also shows pictures for 30 characters. GNT 3 only showed 23 on the back cover....My only problem now is T_T they aren't showing the picture for Haku or Zabuza on the back cover.....you can't tell me they got rid of Haku and Zabuza, more so if they kept Mizuki, Karasu, and Akamaru.



I wouldnt be too worried about it. If they did keep characters like Mizuki then im willing to bet that haku is still in. Considering he's my fall back character if somebody beats me to Neji he'd better be in. I wont worry until i see him or dont see him rather. Yes Lik-sang got there's in early too, im happy now...it'll prolly still take me till the end of next week to get it lol.


----------



## ilabb (Nov 17, 2005)

There is no doubt in my mind that Haku and Zabuza are still in it, considering both of them still have a big fanbase after being killed so early in the series XD

Considering that Mizuki, Anko, Haku, and Zabuza are missing from the back of the case, that gives me more hope that Kurenai and Asuma are in it somehow ...


----------



## MS81 (Nov 17, 2005)

I just shipped mines instead of going to NY.

this also saves me like 20-30 bucks.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 17, 2005)

According to Play-asia, the game will be shipping out to EVERYONE Tomorrow. It was released in their new updates today if you look over to the side about the 17th. For some odd reason I can't supply the link, but it is good news that we can be expecting from Saturday onward.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Nov 17, 2005)

*apperently mine order is processing. I hope that means it goes out today, well tomorrow where im at. Damn i wanna play it now. I missed out on 3, i own 2 and im so looking forward to 4 so i can get back to my ways of owning*


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 17, 2005)

hey check this out!!

anyone else usually visit 



How cool is this? It's like the best site on the net to visit about all sorts of games, reviews, screenshots and latest info. For those that might not be aware, or in other words having been living under a rock thi whole time, IGN has inside sources to pretty much all the major video game companies. And I'm quite excited to see a Naruto game on their site!


----------



## thesh00ter (Nov 17, 2005)

it would be nice if it was the 4th one.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Nov 17, 2005)

*yeah ign is a really cool site, i visit it at least once a day. I never read everything new though only what catches my eye thats y i go back several times on certain days. Im not a huge fan of the dubbed naruto voices for the series i wonder how that will play out int he game? I seriously doubt im going to shell out money for the U.S. versions even if they do ever catch up. *


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 17, 2005)

i would certainly want to buy maybe the last of the US version, or all if i get stinking rich any time while they are released.

It's just weird seeing Naruto on IGN.... its like worlds colliding.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 17, 2005)

dang, people in those hong kong warehouses are playing now, instead of shipping crap, ugh!!!


----------



## Splyte (Nov 17, 2005)

if i get mine during the weekend i will be in heaven.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 18, 2005)

Pre-orders are being sent out as of 12 This morning! I have my status as order shipped as of about 1:10 a.m. They are apparently doing all those with fastest shipping first. Oddly enough though, they are randomly doing it. I only pre-ordered mine about a week ago. Some people who did it in august have yet to get theirs shipped.

Here is hoping due to how early it is, we get copies today!


----------



## FFLN (Nov 18, 2005)

What region are you at, ShadelessNyght? If you're in Australia, you might receive it within a day, but for those of us further away... we'll probably receive it on Monday if we got the fastest shipping. UPS doesn't deliver on weekends, otherwise we'd get it sometime on Saturday or Sunday. Although... are we allowed to go pick it up at the UPS shipping center? Or is it only if they were given those directions as a part of the order or delivery?

Wow. We've discussed Pre-GNT4 up to 1100+ posts or so. How much bigger will it get once people start getting their copies?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 18, 2005)

that's why we all need to give it a break over the weekend, or we will go nuts   hahahaha


----------



## FFLN (Nov 18, 2005)

Hehe, well... maybe someone will get their copy early and they'll start posting ALL about it during the weekend.


----------



## Woofie (Nov 18, 2005)

Status: *Order shipped* 

I haven't received an email yet though.  So I don't have a tracking number or anything like that. Anyway, if it really is shipped, then it should be here on Monday for me I would guess.


----------



## Spidey (Nov 18, 2005)

I preorder mine from lik-sang just a few days ago. My current status is Now Shipping. but I only got the regular shipping  plus I don't know how long it takes to ship to hawaii, so I have no idea when I'll get mine...but at least it's shipping  whoohoo


----------



## Mateus. (Nov 18, 2005)

Mine has not been sent yet. It says this though under my pre order.

"Available/Reserved for your order/Ready for dispatch". When are they going to ship. ><


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 18, 2005)

Woofie said:
			
		

> Status: *Order shipped*


Status: Bloody Jealous!


----------



## Vandrul (Nov 18, 2005)

Woofie said:
			
		

> Status: *Order shipped*
> 
> I haven't received an email yet though.  So I don't have a tracking number or anything like that. Anyway, if it really is shipped, then it should be here on Monday for me I would guess.



They have sent it to me too  
But, like you, I haven't received any email...bui i do have a Track Number  . When you go to your account in play-asia and you click to your N:GNT 4 order (it says the price, the delivery adres, and so on..), if you go down, it says:

shipping

Shipping type:  EMS  
Shipping weight:  xx kg  
Tracking number: AAxxxxxxxxAA

So, i think that you have your EMS number track, because i have it  

Sorry if my English isn't good at all, but i?m Spanish and i'm doing my best!


----------



## AznGaara (Nov 18, 2005)

Lee_san87 said:
			
		

> I preorder mine from lik-sang just a few days ago. My current status is Now Shipping. but I only got the regular shipping  plus I don't know how long it takes to ship to hawaii, so I have no idea when I'll get mine...but at least it's shipping  whoohoo



Yeh I ordered from Lik-sang and it says *Now Shipping* also: .  But, if by regular shipping you mean free, then you should get it within a week.  I pre-ordered 3 last year (with free shipping) and it took a week to get to me (Maryland,U.S.).  But i couldn't wait this time round so I switched to 2-4 day shipping, kinda funny cuz I switched it the day RIGHT before they recieved teir stock


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 18, 2005)

: : : : : 

Hehehe my turn with the M&Ms now FFLN!!

hehehe reason I'm so damn happy is coz i checked my play-asia account just now for like the 10th time today and it says it's shipped!!! WOOHOO!!!

I swear I was so jealous of all you other guys getting that status like yesterday or whenever it was, but now it's my turn! bwahaha, ok perhaps I'm just a little too overjoyed right now. I guess I should get my homework assignments complete before any distractions arrive    i just hope I get it before monday, that would be sweeeet


----------



## Shishou (Nov 18, 2005)

Intro:   HERE
Naruto 4 Rolling Demo HQ :   HERE
Naruto 4 In-Game HQ:   HERE
Naruto 4 In-Game 2 LQ :   HERE


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2005)

Well, I guess people already know that pre-orders have officially shipped out...*mine has for sure ^_^*

And check out the pre-order gift for play-asia....

Pakkun Controller carrier case 



Well, I have to hand it to Play-asia...they sure know how to choose unique pre-order gifts 

I have the UPS 1-3 shipping method...and already received my e-mail confirmation and tracking number.

I've used EMS shipping (2-4 days) in the past and the positive thing about that shipping method is that it delivers on the weekends. 

(i.e. Jump superstars [DS] pre-order  was delivered to my house on a Sunday Morning o_O)


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 18, 2005)

there are also new videos and screens on the new site! and atleast 1 new level has been confirmed!

EDIT: seems Shishou beat me to it. also from what i gather from the vid, you can attack the opponent for a longer period of time when they are on the ground, which i think is cheap


----------



## Seany (Nov 18, 2005)

umm where is that ice lvl from? oh and there is valley of the end before it!!


----------



## Shishou (Nov 18, 2005)

Once Againjamin said:
			
		

> there are also new videos and screens on the new site! and atleast 1 new level has been confirmed!
> 
> EDIT: seems Shishou beat me to it. also from what i gather from the vid, you can attack the opponent for a longer period of time when they are on the ground, which i think is cheap



I think that longer attacking on ground, was simply with Kidoumaru.

Like how Sasuke Sharingan can do Up+A and hit you like 3 times on the ground after.


----------



## squanman (Nov 18, 2005)

*shipped!* 

I have the normal shipping at play-asia + I live in Belgium, so by the time it gets here I might go like
"o yeaaaah, that's right, that fourth Naruto-game I once ordered, boy those where the days ... So it finally got here huh, well well let's see..."


----------



## Spidey (Nov 18, 2005)

Whoohoo I love the new intro. Now comes the hardest part, waiting. Starting monday, i know i'm gonna check my mailbox every freaking day, and be disappointed. But it's ok, cause the feeling when you check the mail and see the box makes up for it 
I'm kinda wishing I got faster shipping though :/


----------



## Mateus. (Nov 18, 2005)

Order shipped. Woot everyone who pre ordered.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 18, 2005)

Order shipped, yay!


----------



## MS81 (Nov 18, 2005)

I seen the pics and vids on play-asia. but I don't know if anko,mizuki,haku,and zabuza in the game anymore.


----------



## NakamaNinja (Nov 18, 2005)

Mizuki, Anko, Zabuza, Haku, Karasu and Akamaru will still be in the game, dont doubt it..
Such baseless foundations, yeah.


----------



## Fususu Manasusu (Nov 18, 2005)

YAY SHIPPED!!!!!!!!


----------



## zferolie (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm going to get the game, but I got to wait till Dec 15th when the semester ends. I was going to get it right away, but my dad said if I hold off till then, he'll buy it for me. sweet


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 18, 2005)

I dun know I could have sworn I got a package from UPS once on the weekend :S 

Oh well I'm just happy it is shipping earlier then expected so we will all definatly have it monday. I have been tracking the hell out of my copy. It has been flying out of HK 18th there 21:03:40 (Can't do time shift well so...yeah).

I will however definatly be asking the UPS guy when he appears today >_> seeing as how my mom has a package from QVC coming here every day.


----------



## Mateus. (Nov 18, 2005)

Well, this is the last time i post until i receive the game and play it. Ok folks have a great Naruto Gaming. 7-15 days.


----------



## Seany (Nov 18, 2005)

nooo why did i have to order from ebay LOL! .gonna be waiting ages....


----------



## Fireglo (Nov 18, 2005)

Who needs an Xbox 360 when Naruto 4 is NOW SHIPPING! WOO-HOO!


----------



## ilabb (Nov 18, 2005)

Again with Kurenai and Asuma being in the intro. They BETTER be in the game now!


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 18, 2005)

As fun as I think that would be....Still don't see what Kurenai would actually do or bring to the game. I would rather just for laughs have TonTon for a three man special of Karasu, TonTon, and Akamaru!

But really, on rare chance you get it today or high chance of tomorrow. We will know in due time.


----------



## Seany (Nov 18, 2005)

im still wondering where the ice lvl is from, looks like after naruto sasuke fight but it never snowed, or could be kiba level although its very different

EDIT: this is valley of end level



sadly no walking on water, oh well


----------



## kevm (Nov 18, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Well, I guess people already know that pre-orders have officially shipped out...*mine has for sure ^_^*
> 
> And check out the pre-order gift for play-asia....
> 
> ...




Very happy to hear that EMS delivers on weekends since thats the method I chose, mine shipped last night so hopfully I'll have it by sunday


----------



## squanman (Nov 18, 2005)

I hope they changed Shikamaru's X-special to his new jutsu, maybe with lightbombs and everything. The one from the chuunin-preliminaries was so lame with the wall and all ... effective though.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 18, 2005)

According to a guy on gamefaqs who used Play-Asia and on fastest shipping, he just got his copy. He lives in Cali.


----------



## SSJLance (Nov 18, 2005)

Really!? I live in California as well, but my status says sent, yahoo! Hopefully I'll get it today, if not, then I'll probably get in on monday, because I don't think that UPS will deliver on weekends (hope I'm wrong though!).


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 18, 2005)

My girlfriend lives in Cali and she said for some odd reason UPS and all other mail systems don't deliver on weekends. They do in Connecticut, and the UPS guy already stopped by. I told him about it and he said I could expect it tomorrow after I told him what time they shipped it and what th elast recorded tracking was. He said unless there was trouble I would definatly get it sunday without a doubt.

Edit:

For all those who thought Naruto and Sasuke would transform into Super and CS 2, it is confirmed they are their own chars. The picture int he instruction manuel got translated.

Naruto :

when you have full chakra bar :

X- Naruto Rendan
d.X- Rasengan
b.X - Kyubi (can only be once per round and your returned to normal after the round. and you gain back a little health when you transform)

Kyubi mode-

when you have full chakra bar:

X- Kyubi Naruto Rangeki



Sasuke:

X - shi shi rendan
b.X - Sharingan

Sharingan:

X - Chidori
j.X - Katon Housenka no jutsu


----------



## Seany (Nov 18, 2005)

dam it! what about having no clones anymore, grr. Lol oh well i guess i can get used to this, i mean it would be really fun to play the whole match


----------



## ilabb (Nov 18, 2005)

There's no saying they're going to be clones just because they're the same character. They're both going to have semi-unique models with brand-spanking-new limbs even, so I can't really see them having the same movesets as their counterparts.


----------



## Splyte (Nov 18, 2005)

well thanks to that instruction book scan(as stated before) looks like we will get separate character unless they are just leaving it out of the book as a secret. also damn i cant wait


----------



## Chiru (Nov 18, 2005)

I live in Seattle and did fastest shipping. I hopes I get it today or tomorrow!


----------



## MS81 (Nov 18, 2005)

shadelessnyght said





> My girlfriend lives in Cali and she said for some odd reason UPS and all other mail systems don't deliver on weekends. They do in Connecticut, and the UPS guy already stopped by. I told him about it and he said I could expect it tomorrow after I told him what time they shipped it and what th elast recorded tracking was. He said unless there was trouble I would definatly get it sunday without a doubt.


 I don't know if about that shadeless i from Ct also I actually used to work for UPS


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 18, 2005)

mine is being shipped, but i can't play till december...  damm


----------



## MS81 (Nov 18, 2005)

why narutosimpson


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 18, 2005)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> shadelessnyght said I don't know if about that shadeless i from Ct also I actually used to work for UPS



Holy Crap someone who is actually From CT...and here I thought the state I lived in was dead.

But on the thing, I guess I will have to wait. If the Tracker says around Midnight or a little after that it landed state side there is a good chance.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 18, 2005)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> mine is being shipped, but i can't play till december...  damm


Cause of thanksgiving and my job, I'll be too busy till December 1st..When I got NGT 3, I played like 4 hours a day for a few weeks before calming down.  That's alot for me anyway.


----------



## Hatake_Kakashi_Sensi (Nov 18, 2005)

I have all the Ninja Taisens


----------



## FFLN (Nov 18, 2005)

Mine'll probably get here on Monday.

Hey Mangekyousharigan81, can people pick up their packages at the UPS centers during the weekend if it's being held there, or do they just have to wait for it to be delivered?


----------



## Jin (Nov 18, 2005)

HOLY CRAP I CANT WAIT
Mine was shipped today. I got 3-5 day shipping so it should be here Monday or so i hope


----------



## Jin (Nov 18, 2005)

Hatake_Kakashi_Sensi said:
			
		

> I have all the Ninja Taisens




Yeah so do I, blah i cant wait


----------



## Hatake_Kakashi_Sensi (Nov 18, 2005)

Jin said:
			
		

> Yeah so do I, blah i cant wait


I understand what the words say too in the game so im not gonna get any of them in English


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 18, 2005)

Does anyone know the answer to FFLN's question? I would also like to know!


----------



## Hatake_Kakashi_Sensi (Nov 18, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> Mine'll probably get here on Monday.
> 
> Hey Mangekyousharigan81, can people pick up their packages at the UPS centers during the weekend if it's being held there, or do they just have to wait for it to be delivered?



im pretty sure u have to wait for it


----------



## FFLN (Nov 18, 2005)

I'll wait for Mange's answer since he's worked at UPS before.


----------



## Jin (Nov 18, 2005)

Hatake_Kakashi_Sensi said:
			
		

> I understand what the words say too in the game so im not gonna get any of them in English




Yeah i rather have them in japanese. I mean i dont even watch the US crap here

Im a true Naruto fan. No reason for me to go and get the US crapy version


----------



## MS81 (Nov 18, 2005)

FFLN said





> Hey Mangekyousharigan81, can people pick up their packages at the UPS centers during the weekend if it's being held there, or do they just have to wait for it to be delivered?



sure if its there.

you have to wait like 3 days to check.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 18, 2005)

So wait does that mean if the tracking says Saturday after the UPS man comes to my house, it comes in I have to wait 3 days before I can go to them to get it? Or are you saying we will more then likely have to wait 3 days?


----------



## FFLN (Nov 18, 2005)

Hm... if we have to wait 3 days, and we got the fastest shipping, chances are it'd be faster to just wait for it to be delivered on Monday.


----------



## Hatake_Kakashi_Sensi (Nov 18, 2005)

I like using Kakashi,Kiba,Shino,Gaara,Sasuke,and Naruto(sometimes)


----------



## squanman (Nov 18, 2005)

Lol, it's probably "that silly japanese fighting game"-season again for those UPS guys nowadays.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 18, 2005)

That much I definatly agree with. UPS is more then likely sitting there just waiting till they have to send all of these things out. Wouldn't be surprised if the guy comes to me going "Let me guess......Anime Fighting game?"


----------



## Shishou (Nov 19, 2005)

Someone got their game, and things aren't looking good for old chars.


FUCK YOU 8ING.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Nov 19, 2005)

Shishou said:
			
		

> Someone got their game, and things aren't looking good for old chars.
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU 8ING.


 what do you mean? who's missing?


----------



## Shishou (Nov 19, 2005)

2 more chars confirmed, 1 tail Naruto and CS2 Sasuke.


So far the guy has tried out chars, and Kankuro/Kiba/Chouji/Lee/Temari/Gaara are all UNCHANGED.


So no signs of Butterfly Chouji or Drunken Lee.




SHISHOU ANGER!


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Nov 19, 2005)

*Damn i could have swore they said there would be updated attacks, well that would just completely suck. *


----------



## Shishou (Nov 19, 2005)

Fuck 8ing.  Fuck Them In Their Asses.


Lazy Cunt Bastards.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 19, 2005)

but gaara has a new attack?  we saw it in the 3 man specials...


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Nov 19, 2005)

*man that really pisses me off. I know i read somewhere that neji would be changed to upgrade the change in moves so i just figured that it would be the same for choji and kiba...man thats just nuts.*


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 19, 2005)

yes, and right now the only thing new that people have are during the 3 man special according to this guy. And that is it, 3 man special only. So right now they just updated outfits and moved on.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 19, 2005)

Aw crap. They'd better not have made their new specials Three-man-team ONLY!! If Kiba's still got that orange Gatsuuga instead of Soutourou... that will NOT be cool.

*sigh* No wonder they showed off the Three Man Teams so much... not much else besides what they showed was changed.


----------



## Shishou (Nov 19, 2005)

Death to 8ing, I say!


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 19, 2005)

Somthing seems Fishy....I mean come on. As much as Kurenai and Asuma can be argued...You do NOT show various scenes in your intro using said new specials and then go "HA HA NUBS! WE TRICKZ0RED J00!"

Edit: And damn >_> I love that Tsunade Cosplayer.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Nov 19, 2005)

*Im going to remain calm until this thing is in my cube cuz there has to be a way to do them, there just has to be...for somebodys sake besides my own IT BETTER BE DAMN IT!!!*


----------



## FFLN (Nov 19, 2005)

Well, they showed the Sandaime's Shiki Fuuin, but it wasn't in the game.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 19, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> Well, they showed the Sandaime's Shiki Fuuin, but it wasn't in the game.



True but that was still showing Sandaime. Kiba's jutsu shows nothing of actual Kiba, and you barely see Curse Seal Sakon.

And they showed normal Chouji as well....and there are enough scenes with normal and butterfly chouji to make you say "they could have had less of Butterfly Chouji or none at all" Since him in that form showed up ALOT


----------



## Shishou (Nov 19, 2005)

The PS2 Bleach Game...  The intro had scenes of Ichigo with his Shikai and his Bankai.


But he only had his sealed sword in the game.  


Maybe it is a new trend in Japan, for companies to be false advertising douchebags?


----------



## FFLN (Nov 19, 2005)

*sigh* Alas, if they disappoint with GNT4... I don't know if we could EVER expect an online GNT from 8ing or Tomy. I was excited, but now... GNT3 would still suffice.

Crap! I guess we'll have to wait for an American company to make a good Naruto fighting game that'll be as diverse and exciting as the Budokai series, at the least. It should be easier since they don't fly in Naruto... at least... not yet.:darn


----------



## Splyte (Nov 19, 2005)

i cant belive no garouga im so pissed.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 19, 2005)

if things don't look up I'm about ready to draw the white flag to the ps2 naruto people and side with them completely.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 19, 2005)

Crap... I'll have to get myself a slim PS2 and get NH3 if I want to use cool characters like that. Yeesh... They have an attachment or something for the PS2 to play import games, right? Or is it a disc?


----------



## Shishou (Nov 19, 2005)

Ya, looks like Naruto Hero dominates this year.  Since GNT likes to be gay and lazy.  ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## FFLN (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm checking out the gamefaqs forum and... they are as pissed as we are. Freakin' A!!!!!! *sigh* I'm surprised that no one's ranting about this at the Willvolution forums right now...


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 19, 2005)

if u think about it... the only reason they are so pissed... is because of a cut scene animation that makes almost no difference at all to the actual ingame fighting, it's just story value. However drunk lee and pilled Chouji are a different case.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 19, 2005)

Cut scene specials would be cool. Heck, they could've even made Garouga into a real-time special. That would certainly affect play.

You're right though... Chouji without pills and sober Lee is still not cool at all. At this point, I would not be very surprised if GNT5 comes out and all they have are costume changes with a few new cool characters.:S

Oh, and from seeing the screenshots at Play-asia... it doesn't look like Shika has his Shadow hands either, Kage Kubi Shibari no jutsu.


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 19, 2005)

well you know what the great thing about all this is??? (and i'm just staying positive rather than ramming my head into the wall like most people)
we can atleast wait for the game a little more easily now you know. We aren't quite as hyped up as we were hours and hours ago... we are a little more mellow.


----------



## Shishou (Nov 19, 2005)

Supers mean alot to me.

I love nothing more than finishing off my friend with a super.  Especially a cool super like Rasengan.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 19, 2005)

Yes, I noticed that I am no longer as eager for this game now too, but... CRAP!!! Who wants to wait for THAT now!?!? It seems like that guy at gamefaqs has more stuff to unlock, but... this is just... not helping to alleviate the disappointment that we're feeling here.ing It'll still be fun, but... people would enjoy it more if they included what they SHOULD have included.

If 8ing ends up making me eat my words for doubting their game, then I'll be happy, BUT if they don't... I will be checking around for the requirements to play NH3 on a PS2. It seemed simple... we just wanted a Naruto game that would keep us entertained and hooked until next year. Heck, GNT3 has been the only game that I've played at least a bit throughout this entire year. Right now Naruto's the main thing that's drawn me towards my game system.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 19, 2005)

Things just looked up a bit. Apparently there is hope for us all. 8ing did somthing new with story mode. The person playing after sasuke left was sent back to title menu. Meaning there is a chance along with this new addtion, 8ing did somthing more creative for our favorite Fatless Chouji and Drunken Master.

My hopes have now at least gone up.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 19, 2005)

Yes, we'll be following that guy's reports like we would a news broadcast on a huge and breaking story.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 19, 2005)

Yuuuuup, I already figured that. I got Mountain Dew around me now and alot of things to help me not go to sleep as I read each post. If he confirms in story mode chouji goes butterfly, my faith will be restored.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 19, 2005)

Well, from what he says, there seems to be no use for money in the game... but why would there still be a shop then? Also, he's on a mission in which he gets to use Kisame. I guess we'll be seeing what happens next.

I was considering not reading this thread until I got my game, but... with such disappointing initial reactions... I figured that I'd better stick with it despite the spoilers.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 19, 2005)

Exactly the way I went into it....and now the exact way I am getting out.

Who knows it may not be a shop. It may just be a checking thing to see who you unlocked. For that much we need to wait for someone who can fully read and translate Hiragana, Katakana, and Kanji.

Or in my case, wait till Tuesday when I have my japanese class at yale and ask my teacher to translate like she said she would


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 19, 2005)

I guess it's just a day or two for most of us... remember months and months ago how we were all like "oh i can't wait!!!!' and now look...

I honestly am not too disappointed with what we have. I am absolutely STOKED to have 9 new characters. I mean come on! There's:
Tayuya, the flute chick who can summon a demon to attack for her mid combo.
Sakon, who has like 2 heads on his body and can do multiple  punches and kicks with just one attack and also summon a giant wall from the ground.
Jirobou, the earth jutsu guy who can suck out your chakra
Kidoumaru, a guy with six arms who can use spider webs and drop a giant spider on you from the sky.
Kimimaro who uses all sorts of bone techniques, and he looks like a big angry dinosaur.
 Kabuto, a medical ninja and also Orochimaru's apprentice.
 Kisame, one of the Akatsuki members and swordsmen of the mist who has a chakra eating sword.
Cs2 Sasuke complete with wings and black chidori.
kyu Super Kyuubi Naruto with an armour of boiling red chakra and a kyuubi rasengan.
And all these characters complete with their own dialogue and Specials.

There's now a tag option to allow for all sorts of combo strings with all sorts of characters... think of the number of possibilities! Predetermined team specials so that your 3 man team cann all kick ass together. And also our favourite Chuunin and sand nins  complete with new costumes!

Naruto can now cast a Kage Bunshin during his fight for a more realistic Narutoish fight-scene.

A brand new story mode with a vast number of new missions including teams and 3 man cell mode.

All sorts of new levels including the much awaited Valley Of The End. Also an interesting Ice level with a frozen waterfall in the sunset. A completely refurnished menu system with EVEN BETTER music.

Lets stay positive here... this game will not become shit just because it features CS2 forms sound 5, and that there's no drunken Lee or pill-popping Chouji... oh and not to mention a few little cutscenes that would would make a few characters look stronger. This is GNT 4!


----------



## FFLN (Nov 19, 2005)

Yes, but it's just not as good if it's not complete. You are correct about all of those positive points. Those are what helped to build the excitement, but when it comes to the individual characters and their gameplay... it would've been nice if they were more complete with those details. In GNT5, they can't really just put Soutourou in there because Akamaru... can no longer sit on Kiba's back without sending him to the ground. Plus they'll have new moves. If they were going to put Soutourou in a game, it should've been this one. Same with the pills and Suiken. Those were the characters that actually had their development SHOWN, so it makes no sense to NOT include any of their new stuff. *sigh* I'm also getting tired of seeing that wall pop up behind opponents everytime Shika does the Kage Mane no jutsu. It doesn't seem like he has his Kage Kubi Shibari no jutsu either.

The new characters are a plus, but I find myself not really playing with them anyway. I like to use the older characters from the previous games, but it's just not as fun if they don't have much in terms of new moves and specials.

Apparently our "reporter" is confused. He was given an option after beating CS2 Sasuke with One Tail Naruto and he picked 'yes'. After that he got taken to a fight between Gaara and Iruka. Iruka did nothing while he just ended up beating the crap out of Iruka. Apparently nothing was unlocked either. This is going to be one frustrating game without a translation or knowledge of the Japanese language.


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 19, 2005)

I would get this game even if it just had new characters

I mean sure levels and music are one thing, but the actual characters you play with are the things you control, the ones with the combos and specials and stuff. I agree though it doesn't make much sense to not upgrade their supers and some moves perhaps... I just want this game to definately be better than NH3 because I like Nintendo more than PS. 

Oh and I forgot to mention the running side-step!


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 19, 2005)

Right now it boils down to us getting someone who knows japanese and Fast! That way we know what the hell is going on.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 19, 2005)

Well... for most people, if it doesn't have the pills or the Suiken, or any of their other new moves, it probably won't be considered to be as good as NH3. I'm sure the gameplay is still fun and addictive, but for those people whose favorite characters haven't gotten any upgrade, whatsoever, they probably won't be as pleased about it as those who can now play with their favorites and all of their new stuff.

Since I like using Naruto, his new abilities interest me, but not everyone is a fan of Naruto. The same applies to me when using some of the Sound 4 characters. Since I'm not that interested in them, I'll probably end up not using them much.

We must ask Hisshou for some translations. Perhaps if anyone takes a screenshot of the text in question, he or another translator could translate it for us.


----------



## Kashama (Nov 19, 2005)

I agree, even though there might not be pil couji and drunk lee, itll still be pretty cool. and i also doubt the guy took the time to go through *all* of each character in questions moves. it's gonna suck to move around that screen, lost o_O. lol i really hope a menu translation comes out.

EDIT: also, can someone give me a hand with the tracking # from play asia? its not the order number, its the track number but when i put it in an error comes up.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 19, 2005)

He said that he hasn't. People want him to do the story mode and unlock everything. Of course, it seems more complicated now compared to just gaining money.

After unlocking the Iruka thing, apparently he can do a Sakura Time Attack mode. It will be somewhat confusing and annoying to go through all of that without a guide or translations, but... whatever.


----------



## Kashama (Nov 19, 2005)

Im starting to regret not choosing the fastest form of shipping lol. i got the 3-5 days instead of the 2-4. i wonder when ill get it... im thinking wednesday but i sure hope not, thatd kill me T_T


----------



## Sariachan (Nov 19, 2005)

I ordered the game yesterday, but since I'm in Italy it will take at least a week to arrive...not that I'm impatient, but I can't wait to use Pakkun as a controller bag....it's so kawaii!  ^^


----------



## Kashama (Nov 19, 2005)

I really want that controller case thing too, but i think i ordered it from play-asia before they came out with that offer? im not sure lol.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 19, 2005)

Play-asia's offering it too. Yes, I'm also looking forward to storing my controller in a Pakkun bag. It seems like it's a bit more useful than an Itachi gashapon that also has a Sharingan seal/stamp on the bottom of it. The Itachi thing would probably be more useful if I had a red ink stamp pad or something.


----------



## Seany (Nov 19, 2005)

DAM IT!!! what the hell were they thinking, absoluotly no new moves for the genins?, god dam it. Sighhh well i got an email today, should be getting mine next week


----------



## yatesl (Nov 19, 2005)

Coming from someone who has never played a Japanese game (Apart from a quick five minutes on a PSOne Dagonball Z game), which would you suggest me getting?

1, 2, 3 or 4?

I don't care about the Japanese, I'm sure I can just get an FAQ, or get round it by randomly clicking buttons, and I can get a FreeLoader for £12, but which of these do you recommend?

Do they take out features, or just add?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 19, 2005)

i really don't believe there's no new moves for those guys
I've seen the butterflys for choji's special.  It can't be just the 3 man team special, bc it would be a waste to animate it once, 8 ing is very efficient in reusing the animations in specials for regular moves, and vice versa


----------



## Seany (Nov 19, 2005)

Im just thinking they have spent their time on 3 vs 3, i mean it looks impressive but, a LOT of fans wanted new moves, and for some reason there isn't any as far as we know. A whole year of waiting and we end up with 29 characters exactly the same...such a letdown.


----------



## yatesl (Nov 19, 2005)

Also, could you tell me the best site to import this from?

Both Lik-Sang and  have it for the same price, so it just comes down to shipping/import tax.

Living in the UK, which, in your experiences, is the best site?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 19, 2005)

i don't really know what's better to UK


----------



## Mateus. (Nov 19, 2005)

I live in UK. I pre ordered mine from Play-asia. I chose the 7-15 shipping coz i didnt wanna pay another £15 for a 1-3 shipping or Whatever. I also bought Freeloader from Skill. A shop down in London. Its one that plays any imported games on any Gamecube. It better work. Hope that helps. Well im off to work.


----------



## yatesl (Nov 19, 2005)

Cheers. I'll stick with Play-Asia, as then I'll know, if I do get hit by Tax, I won't be the only one. >_>


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 19, 2005)

yatesl said:
			
		

> Coming from someone who has never played a Japanese game (Apart from a quick five minutes on a PSOne Dagonball Z game), which would you suggest me getting?
> 
> 1, 2, 3 or 4?
> 
> ...


geez i have no idea why everyone ignored your post so I will help out. Definately get 4, characters are never removed from the sequels... but we don't know if Mizuki is in 4, even if he isn't it's no big loss... oh and Akamaru and Karasu, if they have been removed it's more like a GAIN. This game has all sorts of added features, don't bother with the prequels because you will just be itching to play as new characters and you will regret not getting the 4th one if you get any other.

Trust me there is no need to hesitate. As for the Japanese... there is no problem at all, if you know Katakana, it will be smooth sailing, but if you don't, all it takes is memorising what meus take you where, and it's really not that hard at all.

If you are as stubborn as most of the people posting at gamefaqs forums, then i guess this isn't the game for you because it doesn't have Garouga or drunken Lee or Butterfly Chouji (BOOHOO... not). This will be a great game and even though I am yet to play it, i really doubt I am wrong. It can only be better than GNT3, and I'v been hooked on 3 all year since i got it.


----------



## yatesl (Nov 19, 2005)

Cheers. ^_^

Although change of plan - My Gamecube just stopped reading discs. -.-;  Am I cursed to buy a new one, or is there a way to fix it?


----------



## MS81 (Nov 19, 2005)

do anyone know how long it will be for free shipping.

I ordered mines from lik-sang thurs.


----------



## yatesl (Nov 19, 2005)

I would guess around two weeks, but that's a complete guess.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 19, 2005)

that's a long time man. I should have just went to NY to go get mines.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 19, 2005)

Nov 19, 2005  	11:30:48  	US 	LOUISVILLE  	REGISTERED WITH CLEARING AGENCY. SHIPMENT RELEASE PENDING CLEARING AGENCY REVIEW;SHIPMENT SUBMITTED TO CLEARING AGENCY, AWAITING FINAL RELEASE

Yes! That means I may get my copy today depending on how long that takes.

A question though, if It somehow gets to them but the trucks already leave and I don't get my copy delievered to my house, can I go pick it up so long as I know it is there today?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2005)

ShadelessNyght said:
			
		

> Nov 19, 2005  	11:30:48  	US 	LOUISVILLE  	REGISTERED WITH CLEARING AGENCY. SHIPMENT RELEASE PENDING CLEARING AGENCY REVIEW;SHIPMENT SUBMITTED TO CLEARING AGENCY, AWAITING FINAL RELEASE
> 
> Yes! That means I may get my copy today depending on how long that takes.
> 
> A question though, if It somehow gets to them but the trucks already leave and I don't get my copy delievered to my house, can I go pick it up so long as I know it is there today?




I seriously doubt it...here's what mines says...

Nov 19, 2005  	*11:26:38*  	US 	LOUISVILLE  	REGISTERED WITH CLEARING AGENCY. SHIPMENT RELEASE PENDING CLEARING AGENCY REVIEW;SHIPMENT SUBMITTED TO CLEARING AGENCY, AWAITING FINAL RELEASE

I'm hoping it arrives by Monday or Tuesday, I have serious hopes.. Unless you're area have UPS delivery on Sundays...O_O

Kinda funny how mines is 4 minutes earlier


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 19, 2005)

any character updates? surely somebody here know's japanese people that beat the game already?  wishful thinking, but any japanese players go thru and find new moveS?  I would be disappointed if i couldn't use a drunken lee special even


----------



## yatesl (Nov 19, 2005)

Off topic update on my dead Gamecube:

I've just ordered the sexy White Gamecube with Mario football, and a FreeLoader. ^_^ Next month I'll get this game.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 19, 2005)

really? i hope your gamecube runs freeloader! I'm under the impressions that certain gamecubes (newer ones ) won't load freeloader or play imports at all...it's something i heard like once.  

ANyway, The gamefaqs board says there are 365 missions seperated by ninja ranks s, a,b,c...how can that be? I didnt get this far in the board.  

My guess is beating these missions will give us character specials, cause one of the guys says team asuma's special has choji rolling.  But like I said, I'm certain we've seen pictures of chojis butterflys being used on jiroubou


----------



## Splyte (Nov 19, 2005)

im very doughtful of having to unlock new supers, but if i am wrong then w/e


----------



## FFLN (Nov 19, 2005)

I think you may be confusing the source of those pictures for Butterfly Chouji. I've seen pics of him doing that too, but... that was for NH3.

Well, I'll still have fun playing GNT4 even without those changes... because I don't use those characters much anyway. I'll just have to get a slim PS2 and whatever it is that I need to play imports on it. That way I can play NH3... and the upcoming Final Fantasy games. *sigh* And here I thought I would only be spending money on a Revolution and accessories when it came out.

Over 365 Story mode missions? That's... crazy.-_- I think most people would've just preferred using money to unlock the characters. It's definitely going to take a bit longer for a translation faq to come out.


----------



## Kashama (Nov 19, 2005)

*sigh* well whatever, i wasnt really looking forward to those parts that much anyways, well the drunken lee yea. Mostly guys we have alot of good points. remember how much fun it was as temari,itachi,sondaime,tsunade,jiraiya,anko, ten ten,gai,shino,etc..? well now we have kimmimaro, kisame, CS 2 sasuke, Kyuubi naruto ( and holy crap i just realized something, well not realized but it hit me, holy CRAP naruto was that strong with just one tail?? o..m..g kyuubi kicks mad ass)


----------



## yatesl (Nov 19, 2005)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> really? i hope your gamecube runs freeloader! I'm under the impressions that certain gamecubes (newer ones ) won't load freeloader or play imports at all...it's something i heard like once.



 I hope you're wrong.


----------



## Chiru (Nov 19, 2005)

ShadelessNyght said:
			
		

> Nov 19, 2005  	11:30:48  	US 	LOUISVILLE  	REGISTERED WITH CLEARING AGENCY. SHIPMENT RELEASE PENDING CLEARING AGENCY REVIEW;SHIPMENT SUBMITTED TO CLEARING AGENCY, AWAITING FINAL RELEASE
> 
> Yes! That means I may get my copy today depending on how long that takes.
> 
> A question though, if It somehow gets to them but the trucks already leave and I don't get my copy delievered to my house, can I go pick it up so long as I know it is there today?




I got the same message. Here's hoping. ^_^


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 19, 2005)

*Nov 20, 2005  04:38:13  AU ASCOT VALE, VIC  PACKAGE DATA PROCESSED BY BROKERAGE. WAITING FOR CLEARANCE;RELEASED BY CLEARING AGENCY. NOW IN-TRANSIT FOR DELIVERY *

ohh it's so close!!!! only 2 suburbs away from me, it's sunday morning here now, 8:50 to be exact. I sure hope these guys are open, and i've decided not to visit the forums till i get it... so have fun everyone!


----------



## Kashama (Nov 19, 2005)

argh you guys are lucky, mine hasnt even reached the continent. the code i got from play asia eas like EEh392hj104 or something ( dont try it, i put that one in random, not sure if its safe or not to put the tracking number on the forums.) but im not too sure if thats the reason its not working when i put the number in the page at Link removed 

   waaaah its gonna be here by tuesday T_T'''


----------



## Chiru (Nov 19, 2005)

Once Againjamin said:
			
		

> *Nov 20, 2005  04:38:13  AU ASCOT VALE, VIC  PACKAGE DATA PROCESSED BY BROKERAGE. WAITING FOR CLEARANCE;RELEASED BY CLEARING AGENCY. NOW IN-TRANSIT FOR DELIVERY *
> 
> ohh it's so close!!!! only 2 suburbs away from me, it's sunday morning here now, 8:50 to be exact. I sure hope these guys are open, and i've decided not to visit the forums till i get it... so have fun everyone!



Its Saturday here. 2:21 PM. I really hope I get it today. :sad


----------



## Woofie (Nov 19, 2005)

Not having the new specials seems too ridiculous to be true. They added a bunch of second supers into GNT3 when there wasn't really any need, why would they not bother for 4 when about eight characters have obvious new specials?

Unlikely as it seems, surely they will be unlockable... otherwise it's just, well, crazy.


----------



## Splyte (Nov 19, 2005)

well then it is crazy because every minute i lose hope for new supers.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2005)

If anyone hasn't seen it yet Sasuke lvl 2 curse seal specials 

Kyuubi Level 2 Naruto V.S. Curse Seal Level 2 Sasuke Demo 2!

Kyuubi Level 2 Naruto V.S. Curse Seal Level 2 Sasuke Demo 2!


----------



## MS81 (Nov 19, 2005)

did any1 order from lik-sang

they send me an e-mail saying its shipping.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 19, 2005)

Love that Chidori. I love that they made it black too, it looks cool.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 19, 2005)

hell yeah cs2 sasuke rules do you have vids of uber kyuubi naruto also.


----------



## squanman (Nov 19, 2005)

now THAT's a GRAND blazing fireball ...

God I hope they've put specials up for unlocking ... If they don't have butterfly chouji or drunken Lee in it, then a PS2 and NH3 it is.
I mean, this game is concentrated on the whole Sound 5 arc, then what moron at 8ing would decide to leave out the essentials that gonna make their clients buy the game? I don't want Shikamaru have his Chuunin-vest, I want his goddamn choking hands-special. Same with the flashy 3 man team-specials ... Why concentrate on such an innecessity when you actually should be coding drunken Lee's moves or modelling Chouji's chakra wings? Let alone Temari's weasel, Kankourou's second puppet, garouga, hakke 128 (the game's based on the anime so hey ...), ...

I truely hope that in a day or two somebody clears the game and announces that every missing thing so far was unlockable and it is indeed the game we were all hoping for and the game it supposed to be.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 19, 2005)

wow, those specials are off the wall, but i'm still waiting to find out about the other characters supers?


----------



## SuperStylin (Nov 19, 2005)

anyone know how to decipher this?


Live UPS shipping data
Nov 20, 2005  	06:52:00  	HK 	CHEK LAP KOK  	DEPARTURE SCAN
Nov 19, 2005  	22:45:00  	US 	ANCHORAGE  	ARRIVAL SCAN
Nov 19, 2005  	14:18:00  	US 	LOUISVILLE  	REGISTERED WITH CLEARING AGENCY. SHIPMENT RELEASE PENDING CLEARING AGENCY REVIEW;SHIPMENT SUBMITTED TO CLEARING AGENCY, AWAITING FINAL RELEASE
Nov 19, 2005  	13:15:25  	HK 	CHEK LAP KOK  	HUB SCAN
Nov 18, 2005  	06:20:59  	HK 	  	BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


it looks like it went back to HK :|
so confused


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 19, 2005)

nah, it's in louisville just like the others , i don't know what clearing agency, some kind of security check?  Anyway, looks like you'll get it soon like the other guys

edit: i looked at it again, and u know ,it looks funny, but i'm sure it's in the US already, those tracking things bug out sometimes, trust me i've seen it


----------



## Jin (Nov 19, 2005)

They havent sent me a update yet  Im hoping im is with the rest of yours. I got mine from Play-asia.com 3-5 day shipping. Blah i want this game so dam bad


----------



## SuperStylin (Nov 19, 2005)

^well i got mine 2-4 so thats probably why i got mine already


----------



## Chiru (Nov 19, 2005)

Really? I hope I get mine tomorrow!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 19, 2005)

SuperStylin said:
			
		

> ^well i got mine 2-4 so thats probably why i got mine already


huh? u just wrote above that u don't know where it is!?  

anyway, the vids of sasuke are wicked awesome 
:d


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2005)

As I did with Naruto GNT 2 and 3, I'll take a pic with GNT4 game and post screen pics when I initially get it...*loves posting proof*


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 19, 2005)

Lol all and all I think we are alot more mellow then the people on Gamefaqs who still won't shut up about things. I was looking forward to, yes, Butterfly Chouji and Drunk Lee a little....but not enough to boycott somthing. And about the only addtional special I was looking forward to was anything involving Gaara.

Granted, if you do unlock them through completeing missions, I will be as happy as a giddy japanese school girl who just got asked to a prom, but until then the game has everything else I wanted. Kisame, Kabuto (YES!!!!), The Sound 5. The other stuff, I can just get NH for. GNT 4 has lived up to all the things I wanted, and even gave a few things (Like 3V3 which I am hearing is beyond excellent) that I didn't ask for. All and all, I still can't wait till I grab my copy and go through sleepless and studyless nights of playing the game. My goal is to have alot of characters unlocked by Friday for when i go to my friends house for his party all weekend on returning home from college.

Wish me luck!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 19, 2005)

well, i for one was looking forward to updated moves in ngt 4 for the genin even when i just got ngt 3, so i'm a meh


----------



## Shishou (Nov 19, 2005)

GNT4 is worse than I thought it would be.

Not even new supers for those who fought in the Sound 5 Arc.  WTF!




And Sasuke looks like he will be god tier in this game, ugh.  I fucking hate Sasgay.  Let alone Sasgay with webbed hands, long nails, lipstick, and blue hair.


----------



## squanman (Nov 19, 2005)

I have another question, with the new 3vs3 mode where you can tag between your characters, is it possible to have 3 human players in the same team vs 3 cpu players? That would rock.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 19, 2005)

First off, I'm still not worried about that. From what the person said, there were various choices he got while playing but just went with one or the other. That means there could be various other story mode based missions.

The fact that they skipped those chapters makes me like most people believe even more that the specials just have to be unlocked. Since they have both people, it would make the most sense. And more then likely, Sasuke (Yes, SaSUKE, with an SUKE) will be in the same place, and CS version will be banned in tournements like Itachi was, along with Kyuubi Naruto. I'm waiting until someone has unlocked everything to put final thoughts to rest.

and <_< As much as I at times don't agree with what you say, I like you posting only for the Super Hawt Tsunade picture......>_> Need to find more cosplay pictures from her.


----------



## Sariachan (Nov 19, 2005)

New specials for "old" characters or not, I just want the game. I ordered my copy from Play-Asia yesterday, and it should arrive to me in about one week (I hope).  ^^


----------



## FFLN (Nov 19, 2005)

I've read about CS2 Sasuke's specials, but I haven't watched the videos of them. They seem pretty cool though. Same with One Tailed Naruto.

Why would either of them be banned? There's not much of a reason to ban Itachi either... 

As someone else on another board mentioned, it seems like GNT4 has gone the way of Super Smash Brothers Melee. Completing 60 mission modes or playing 600 matches to get Orochimaru.:xp Hm.

Oh, and it looks like Stylin' lives in Alaska, if that wasn't obvious. Hehe, I guess that means a faster delivery for him though. I think the main reason most of us got 2-4 day shipping was because we expected them to ship on the 21st instead of the 18th. Otherwise, I would've just gone with a slightly less expensive, and less fanatical,XD shipping method.

About the girl in Shishou's sig... don't you guys feel like you're stalking her or something? I'm sure that she probably doesn't like having her pic on Shishou's sig for all of the forum to see, whether they'd like to or not. She probably also feels that it's a bit creepy and weird for anyone to do that.o_O Although just having that pic there isn't hurting anyone, it would probably cause her or anyone in the same predicament to feel a bit freaked out to know that someone has a message out there asking people to give him information about a person he doesn't know...


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 19, 2005)

Not sure about the bann but, Itachi at Otakon this year was banned for tournement use because I am guessing to many people complained. So they may do the same.

As for the picture, mostly I ment it as a joke but....I'm pretty sure when you walk out of your house dressed like that.....your pretty much expecting it. I mean I have seen people cosplay Tsunade before...but she just decided to be OPEN with everything. Most people at least close it up.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm not talking about that, I just mean the picture in general. I was just pointing out how she or anyone else may not like that.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 20, 2005)

True, true. But if he listens to you or not is a toss up.


----------



## SuperStylin (Nov 20, 2005)

wtfreak it said error with my shipment and went back to this


Live UPS shipping data
Nov 19, 2005  	14:18:00  	US 	LOUISVILLE  	REGISTERED WITH CLEARING AGENCY. SHIPMENT RELEASE PENDING CLEARING AGENCY REVIEW;SHIPMENT SUBMITTED TO CLEARING AGENCY, AWAITING FINAL RELEASE
Nov 18, 2005  	06:20:59  	HK 	  	BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


----------



## Shishou (Nov 20, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> About the girl in Shishou's sig... don't you guys feel like you're stalking her or something? I'm sure that she probably doesn't like having her pic on Shishou's sig for all of the forum to see, whether they'd like to or not. She probably also feels that it's a bit creepy and weird for anyone to do that.o_O Although just having that pic there isn't hurting anyone, it would probably cause her or anyone in the same predicament to feel a bit freaked out to know that someone has a message out there asking people to give him information about a person he doesn't know...



Stalking her?  She is an awesome cosplayer.  The most accurate Tsunade ever.

I would like to see if she has any other Cosplay photos, of Tsunade or any other Anime chars.


If she was willing to get her picture taken, and dress like that in public.  She should expect it.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 20, 2005)

Shishou said:
			
		

> Stalking her?  She is an awesome cosplayer.  The most accurate Tsunade ever.
> 
> I would like to see if she has any other Cosplay photos, of Tsunade or any other Anime chars.
> 
> If she was willing to get her picture taken, and dress like that in public.  She should expect it.



Yeah, she is an awesome cosplayer. I'm just pointing out how some people, which could include her, may think that it's a bit weird to stick a photo of her in their sig. I don't think it would be because of the picture itself, but just the way it's being displayed.


----------



## Shishou (Nov 20, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> Yeah, she is an awesome cosplayer. I'm just pointing out how some people, which could include her, may think that it's a bit weird to stick a photo of her in their sig. I don't think it would be because of the picture itself, but just the way it's being displayed.



I'm in love with her.  /nod


----------



## Kashama (Nov 20, 2005)

What did your guys' tracking numbers look like? im worried it hasnt even gotten to this continent T_T i live in california too so it should be relatively fast,


EDIT: o..m...g i just heard something that makes me forget all about drunken lee/chouji. no D-Pad...... I really hope this isn't true because i can barely use the analog stick.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 20, 2005)

If you ordered it from Play-asia, they should have tracking results right in your account.


----------



## Kashama (Nov 20, 2005)

yea, its like EExxxxxxx or so, not sure if its safe to post it in the forum, but when i put it in the Link removed, its says error that's not a valid number.

Also, i salivate at the number of missions. that was my favorite opart of number 3, and when i finished them i was depressed. wohoo.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 20, 2005)

dang, i just noticed now (i noticed it b4 but i forgot) that the picture i thought was chouji's butterfly's was shino's bugs... crap


----------



## Kashama (Nov 20, 2005)

Lets think about this. Someone help me find out how long the release dates were between naruto 1 and naruto 2, then from naruto 2 to naruto 3
 i know 3 was like Dec 11 2004. it seems highly illogical that if from 2 to three they did this many characters: Chouji, Gai, Temari, Tsunade, Anko, Sandaime, Ten Ten, Itachi, Jiraiya, Shino,. They upgraded most of the previous characters from #2 with Down+x supers. Made a (not very good but oh well) 3 Vs. 3 mode,

    They made a whole bunch more stages, changed around a few specials and made sasuke + kakashi transform sharingan in battle.
  They made 32 missions with Triple difficulty levels,. I can come to a conclusion with the other stuff but my main point is, why waste that much time, a year and only change a few things? they would be keeping all of the character models and their supers, so no work there. theres gotta be more.
 Also, Drunken lee might be hard to put in, but i think the naruto rendan should be taken out >><<


----------



## FFLN (Nov 20, 2005)

The missions seem pretty complicated this time around. Especially moreso for those of us who DON'T read or understand Japanese.XD *sigh* It seems like it'll take translators quite some time before they even begin translating these mission requirements by category. Also, it seems that some missions unlock based upon various requirements or situations. Some unlock when the GC is started up, some unlock when the game is just left sitting without any input by the controllers, and they're unlocked by progressing through it normally.:S So it will definitely take some time to fully figure it out and documented. Especially since the number of people who can contribute to it is a very small number in comparison to those who will actually play it or own it.


----------



## Seany (Nov 20, 2005)

I ... i still can't believe there isn't any new supers, i mean this could of been the best naruto game yet, and they don't bother at all! >:|


----------



## yatesl (Nov 20, 2005)

Naruto Gekitou Ninja Taisen! 4 (inc/P&P) + FreeLoader + New Gamecube =
?51 + ?13 + ?80 = ?144

Christ, this game better be worth it. :darn


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2005)

I have never use the analog stick in any of the previous GNT (2 or 3) games. I hope it isn't too difficult. Just in case, I'll play GNT3 today with the analog stick to try to get a feel for the game :darn


----------



## Sariachan (Nov 20, 2005)

I hate the D-pad instead...  

By the way, Play-Asia says muy ording is in preparation!


----------



## Parn1024 (Nov 20, 2005)

Some screens:

Sasuke 01
Sasuke 02
Sasuke 01


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 20, 2005)

Are there any 1 tail Kyuubi Naruto special videos in this thread?


----------



## squanman (Nov 20, 2005)

@ Kageyoshi



			
				Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> *Naruto 18 years old 2*
> 
> *Naruto 18 years old 2*




Here you can see him getting a beating from Sasuke.


----------



## Ziko (Nov 20, 2005)

Do you have more videos?
GIVE THEM TO US!!!!
We wants it...
(gollum)


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 20, 2005)

It won't be to much of a worry for translaters. I plan on, once someone gives up the link, buying the walkthrough. As I said before my japanese teacher that I see on Tuesdays and Saturdays said that, since the entire thing is in japanese, we can use it as a learning tool. That means he said he would also translate things for me or have the class translate. So if I get the book I can ask for that to be translated mission wise, or if it is just game I can have a good amount of missions done. But that is in hopes that I get the game monday, since I can't go this saturday.

I'm really looking forward to this game now though with all of the missions they are giving out. I found myself last year when it came to just being by myself with no friends that after playing story mode, there wasn't to much left to do once you got characters. Now it seems like it will have even more playtime then the last. Not to mention, they are doing the SSM approch so when all of us throw our grand naruto party, all those do XXX fight matches will blow by easy.


----------



## squanman (Nov 20, 2005)

new images, mostly one Tail Kyuubi Naruto.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks for the CS2 Sasuke specials, I was juse wondering of Kyuubi Naruto doing his specials on here?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 20, 2005)

K.Naruto special is the kyubi rasengan.  

Some people are saying that there's a SECOND hinata character that has to be unlocked.  This may hint at the fact that second versions of the genin with there moves could be unlockable in the game? 

It's like people said , what 's the point of 360 missions otherwise?


----------



## squanman (Nov 20, 2005)

Team specials (thanks to Jwizz on GameFaqs):

here
Link removed
Link removed
here
here


----------



## squanman (Nov 20, 2005)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> K.Naruto special is the kyubi rasengan.
> 
> Some people are saying that there's a SECOND hinata character that has to be unlocked.  This may hint at the fact that second versions of the genin with there moves could be unlockable in the game?
> 
> It's like people said , what 's the point of 360 missions otherwise?



That WOULD indeed rock, and does make kinda sense too. Instead of replacing specials, they can just copy a character and add new specials. If 8ing did it this way ... kudos to them.


----------



## Seany (Nov 20, 2005)

OMG it cant be another hinata, if there really is then why have the useless one?? 
if theres another hinata, then there should be lee and chouji


----------



## Splyte (Nov 20, 2005)

it looks almost exactly like hinata so im pretty sure there will be 2.


----------



## Kashama (Nov 20, 2005)

That would make alot of sense. because in the second game there was regular kakashi, shar kakashi, sasukue0s.sasuke, Naruto-Knaruto. but if so, i think it would be like you move the analog stick left when your on the character and it chooses a diff version, otherwise the circle thing would take way too long to go around.


----------



## Splyte (Nov 20, 2005)

im wondering what her specials will be.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 20, 2005)

they said there's 2 hinatas in NH2? anybody play that one? whats the story with 2 hinatas?


----------



## Splyte (Nov 20, 2005)

the second hinata is her as the hyuuga succesor like she is wearing the hyuuga leader clothes and she can do kaiten and the 64 hits


----------



## Seany (Nov 20, 2005)

sighh i just wanna know why hinata? why not one of the others


----------



## Splyte (Nov 20, 2005)

because they like to piss us off and give us things we dont want


----------



## Seany (Nov 20, 2005)

yea ur right, there always adding shit characters just to annoy us. God im not waiting for the next game just for some supers!


----------



## Kashama (Nov 20, 2005)

What the heck do you mean the hyuuga succesor? It's not really following the manga if it did that and would be more of the lines of a fanfic.


----------



## NakamaNinja (Nov 20, 2005)

Lika.. A Hinata if she didnt suck completely.. To serve fanboys.
For me, this is doom. If the facts are revealed to her being some kind of ultimate hidden character, I will never play GNT again.


----------



## Seany (Nov 20, 2005)

wow i am really, really disapointed with what iv seen so far, this is the most dissapointed i have ever been for a game. I seriously want answers why they havent added new supers. In the 3rd game they gave a new super to EVERYONE and also made 9 new characters, so this is just bloody lazyness


----------



## hakke (Nov 20, 2005)

nobody has unlocked everything yet... and as we have  a different unlocking system, we will have to wait a bit more.

I dont believe the 5 genin dont have their arc specific super, its retarded...  its all they had to work with... and they would do all that work with the team supers(thinking about them 1st)? that's going out of their way, meaning they did the basic upgrade to the characters.. THEN they did the team super. Its just not logical... Kiba's special move IS featured in the intro(so is Chouji with chakra wings), so there's still hope.


----------



## hakke (Nov 20, 2005)

woohoo, the game is in LA customs now... I give it a day to get to SanDiego 

People get your sad faces away from here, not until we get to unlock everything

*will do an unlocking rampage once the game arrives*


----------



## Syrah (Nov 20, 2005)

hakke said:
			
		

> *will do an unlocking rampage once the game arrives*





My friendz and I are planning to do the same... Which means non stop gaming from monday 'till tuesday evening :  :rofl


----------



## FFLN (Nov 20, 2005)

I've always used the analog stick while playing. It's just smoother for me and easier on the thumb.

The "Awake" Hinata was confirmed in the Japanese strategy guide for GNT4. I have no idea what she can do though nor how to unlock her.

It would be cool if they had unlockable specials in anyway, but... the chance of that occurring... is not exactly the highest right now.


----------



## hakke (Nov 20, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> I've always used the analog stick while playing. It's just smoother for me and easier on the thumb.
> 
> The "Awake" Hinata was confirmed in the Japanese strategy guide for GNT4. I have no idea what she can do though nor how to unlock her.
> 
> It would be cool if they had unlockable specials in anyway, but... the chance of that occurring... is not exactly the highest right now.



that other Hinata confirmed? That sound completely UNLIKE the series so far, which sticks to the storyline(anime) as much as it can, and it sounds TOO MUCH like something NH would have(and I hate made up stuff,).

Everyone is confuzed... as am I, but I wont lose faith, its too early. Calm down people.


----------



## Syrah (Nov 20, 2005)

...again, +1 !!

let's wait 'till someone unlocks 100% of the game before worrying...


----------



## squanman (Nov 20, 2005)

nice, now all we need is just an awake Neji, awake Shikamaru, awake Temari, awake Kankourou, awake Chouji, awake Asuma, awake Kurenai, awake Shizune and awake but very drunk Lee ... and GNT4 is complete!

I hope the game is packed full of suprises, it certainly was until now, only ... not in the possitive sense.


----------



## Jin (Nov 20, 2005)

Inbound International Arrival, November 20, 2005, 1:23 am, KENNEDY AMC

So im hoping to get it tomorrow or so.  I cant wait. 

Oh did someone say 360 missions? Cause that cant be right


----------



## Seany (Nov 20, 2005)

and awake gaara! please god


----------



## NakamaNinja (Nov 20, 2005)

Awake Dooosuuuuu!

Anyway, I'll go kill myself if this Hinata thing is nothing but a Hinata-if-she-didnt-suck-clone ^^

Yeah, there's apparently 360 (!) missions to complete. It's a pretty freaking huge amount, yep. Unlocking will take its sweet time.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 20, 2005)

Well, I heard that it was already confirmed that there are no unlockable specials nor new ones. It was posted by someone who was checking out a Japanese messageboard, which has access to Strategy Guides for GNT4.


----------



## Chiru (Nov 20, 2005)

Well isn't that depressing... Oh well... Are Asuma and Kurenai confirmed?


----------



## FFLN (Nov 20, 2005)

They aren't in it either. There are 37 characters not including Akamaru and Karasu.


----------



## Sariachan (Nov 20, 2005)

My order status
"Estimated shipping date: On or before Nov 21, 2005"

Add one or two weeks, and then I'll finally play it.  



P.S Please sto complaining! I didn't expected a masterpiece (remember that Famitsu gave the game only 29/40), but still a good upgrade of the previous titles in the series.



EDIT: 
I can't wait to play with Kyuubi Naruto!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 20, 2005)

so do the anime matches ,i.e. choji vs jiroubo, neji vs kidomarou, etc...even make a hint of there abilities? maybe those supers only show up during those special matches, simiilar to lee doing extra kicks against gaara in ngt3?  any idea?


----------



## hakke (Nov 20, 2005)

argh... those images still conflict with whats being said about the lack of features, they made Anime quality shots for mission mode instead of the cardboard cutouts they used in  GNT3(look at sand 3 vs Kidou/Jiro/Tayu and Iruka vs Itachi/kisame)? Im telling you guys, something's up... different unlocking scheme + logical updates missing + extra work on non vital extras... weird.

meh, maybe im just delusional...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 20, 2005)

ehh, I agree, a few months ago the only question in my mind was "how will the new genin techniques be implemented? will drunken lee and pill choji be a cut scene super or a power up? "   I didn't reall imagine that the game wouldn't have those, and yes, that was my priority over improved other modes bc i hadly play multiplayer and once in awhile 3 man team


----------



## Pheonix_222 (Nov 20, 2005)

this game will be awesome


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2005)

Well, it ,looks like I should get my game by Tuesday...but what do they mean by re-scheduled? :S 

Was it scheduled to arrive even earlier?


----------



## SSJLance (Nov 20, 2005)

Yeah, my game made it to Colorado, and is waiting to be shipped to West Sacramento, I'll definately be getting this game tomorrow. Yeah, there does seem kind of awkward that they wouldn't include the newer speacials, but oh well, I'm sure it's going to be just as fun none the less.


----------



## Mateus. (Nov 20, 2005)

Does anyone roughly know when my shipment will be delivered? I ordered the standard economy air.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2005)

Dawn. said:
			
		

> Does anyone roughly know when my shipment will be delivered? I ordered the standard economy air.



hmmh..you're looking roughly at a minimum of a week wait. =/

5 to 14 days approximately...


----------



## Kashama (Nov 20, 2005)

That'd actually be a [retty cool idea.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 20, 2005)

Well, despite the lack of certain abilities in any form whatsoever, I have recently read that Gai's back B has been changed so that it now charges up... and when it's fully charged it can break through the opponent's guard. Wow. It's going to take a bit to go through and see what's been changed for each character.

CS2 Sasuke and One Tailed Naruto still seem pretty cool though. Apparently CS2 Sasuke has a Chidori as a part of his regular attack chain, so that should be interesting... or flashy at the least.


----------



## Kashama (Nov 20, 2005)

I keep getting problems trying to get my tracking number on the ups website, i chose the second fastest method so you think it hasn't even gotten to this continent yet?


----------



## Mizura (Nov 20, 2005)

> Anyway, I'll go kill myself if this Hinata thing is nothing but a Hinata-if-she-didnt-suck-clone ^^


You'd rather have a Hinata-that-does-suck clone?


----------



## Sariachan (Nov 20, 2005)

What are you talking about? Hinata, if well, used, is like a (kawaii) tank on NGNT3 (sorry, I really call her this way, but in Italian of course ^^). 
My boyfriend uses her really well, and I hardly beat him.  -__-'


----------



## hakke (Nov 20, 2005)

If this Hinata is true, I guess filler characters will be in GNT5 for sure... I mean 8ing managed to stay as true to the series as possible so far... and this rumor being true destroys that, so fillers characters are not out of the question... if I want made up stuff, I would play NH series.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 20, 2005)

*naruto*

I wonder FLNN did you happen to play it yet.

I hope gai will have his 6th gate as a super.
jiraiya should have rasengan as foward+A


----------



## FFLN (Nov 20, 2005)

Hinata as she was in GNT3 was already pretty formidable. She had very long combos that could break through guards pretty easily and she also had that move where she suddenly sidesteps while in a combo so that she attacks from the unguarded side. Besides that she could "fly" and she has that super counter special that could take off more than half of the opponent's health.XD It's fun to use that, but it sucks to have that used against you.:xp Her weak points would be that she took damage very easily, but so do most of the other girls in there.

This new Hinata must be pretty strong though, since from what I hear, she's the last one to be unlocked.

No, I haven't played it. I've just been reading what other people have posted on other forums.


----------



## Kashama (Nov 20, 2005)

Anyone know what could possibly be the problem?


----------



## hakke (Nov 20, 2005)

Kashama said:
			
		

> Anyone know what could possibly be the problem?



Why dont you ask the site you ordered it from? Could a digit me missing from your code somehow? just go verify that with the site. Lik-sang has an amazingly fast response to customer service, even on weekends.

PS:I ordered from lik sang btw.


----------



## SSJLance (Nov 21, 2005)

Sweet, it has arrived in Oakland California, all of the negetive energy circulating around the boards are starting to wear off on me! I no longer care about the missing stuff, it's going to be here soon! Yay, ok, I'm done.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 21, 2005)

> This new Hinata must be pretty strong though, since from what I hear, she's the last one to be unlocked.


 so if she Does turn out to be a Hinata-that-does-suck clone (maybe they'll tone the starting one down to make up for it with the new one?), then players will find themselves having to go through a hell lot of hassle for nothing. I'm sure Hinata-haters who still complete the game just for the sake of doing so would appreciate that. ^^;

Then again, I'm not sure if there are that many hardcore Hinata-haters in Japan, it seems like a mostly forums thing...


----------



## Kashama (Nov 21, 2005)

I ordered it from play asia. i just wish i could know how its doing. ( hooray for pakkun controller bag ^_^)


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 21, 2005)

My guess if they want to get away with not having direct clones of anyone (not counting Kyuubi Naruto or CS 2 Sasuke) it will be Hinata's sister. Which would eaither be a joke, or watch her own EVERYBODY.


----------



## TehSenseiOfFDU (Nov 21, 2005)

i ordered mine from play-asia too, and whats awesome is that i picked the 3rd shipping option with the courier (3-5 days?)...well anyways i thought the release was monday but  i got an email friday that it was out and already on it way and it came to my doorstep today!(sunday)...havent played it much, because theres no translation page anywhere i  can find, but its disappointing that the characters are all the same moves and specials you get lots already unlocked tho, teams 7, 8, shika's team, lee's team, gai/kakashi/sand/kidoumaru and jirobou. its not like you buy the locked stuff tho, you unlock it some other way

anyone know about some place where its translated already? or someone who did the last one?


----------



## FFLN (Nov 21, 2005)

Meh said:
			
		

> so if she Does turn out to be a Hinata-that-does-suck clone (maybe they'll tone the starting one down to make up for it with the new one?), then players will find themselves having to go through a hell lot of hassle for nothing. I'm sure Hinata-haters who still complete the game just for the sake of doing so would appreciate that. ^^;
> 
> Then again, I'm not sure if there are that many hardcore Hinata-haters in Japan, it seems like a mostly forums thing...



Haha, from what I've read on other forums which are discussing this... alot of them don't like the idea of there being another Hinata. It may just be a forum thing... but then all of the Hinata loving must be a forum thing too.XD

If "Awake" Hinata is not the most uber character in the game though, people will complain about it and say that she was just thrown in as fanservice for the guys. Although... even if she is the most uber character, people will still complain because she's too strong. Hehe, so you win some, you lose some.

*=O at FDU's post* I wasn't aware that anything was delivered on Sunday...


----------



## Mizura (Nov 21, 2005)

> Haha, from what I've read on other forums which are discussing this... alot of them don't like the idea of there being another Hinata. It may just be a forum thing...


Japanese forum or English forum? Although, they may simply not like the idea of having to spend a lot of time unlocking a character they find "minor" after all, instead of Drunk Lee or the likes. Like if you found out that there are two Tentens in the game. That would leave many people going .


----------



## TehSenseiOfFDU (Nov 21, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> *=O at FDU's post* I wasn't aware that anything was delivered on Sunday...



nor did I, but i was away form home and on my way home i called the house and they said i got a package, and there it was waiting for me, it was a "Speed Post" global express mail, Hong Kong, thats what it says on the plastic packaging. it came with a few stickers and a nifty pakkun dog stuff carrier bag  thing

i was bummed that cs2 sasuke and kyuubi naruto arent their danger specials,unless you can unlock that ability later on, but i think they are just secret characters (ived played as naruto and gaara and they still has the same specials, so my guess is no 
*Spoiler*: __ 



butterfly/pillpopping chouji, sand avalanche gaara, etc. etc.


 im also kinda angered that the sound 5 are already in cs2 mode. it woulda been cool if it was one of their specials(like lee's 2nd gate opening and naruto going kyuubi in NGNT3)


----------



## FFLN (Nov 21, 2005)

Meh said:
			
		

> Japanese forum or English forum? Although, they may simply not like the idea of having to spend a lot of time unlocking a character they find "minor" after all, instead of Drunk Lee or the likes. Like if you found out that there are two Tentens in the game. That would leave many people going .



English. It's pretty hard for me to find a good Japanese messageboard about it since I wouldn't know what I'd type in nor what I'd be looking for.XD Anyway, yeah, that's pretty much the reason behind most of their dislike for her though. I do agree that more people would've complained if it was Tenten who had a remake rather than Hinata. There seem to be less Tenten fans than there are Hinata fans... hehe, although that is a bit evident.:

GDU, I think you got it so soon because it was by mail rather than UPS. Was it just USPS or some other courier service?:S


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 21, 2005)

heey everyone

*i have the game!!*

does anyone have any questions? I'll give u my most unbiased answers 

EDIT: Well ok here's some things i've noticed about the game.

-When you first turn it on and start your first match (after you familiarize yourself with the menus) you can't help but feel as if it moves at a different pace, something felt a little different for some reason.

-The first time you play CS2 Sasuke i swear he will kick your butt!!! he's so fast and launches his katon much faster than normal sasuke, he also runs faster.

-Shikamaru moves slightly faster than he did before

-Jirobou is actually quite fun to play with. He's really not a chouji clone at all. He has some mad earth moves that will make your jaw drop at first sight, and if they dont do it for ya then wait till you see his up-A!

-Kidoumaru, i didn't play too much with him, he has a wicked Dash A move where he flips and slices you up with those golden weapons he threw at Naruto.

-I just unlocked Sakon and Ukon, and they are really fun to play with, almost every combo has a triple punch or trip[le kick, and his Back A renders him immune from flinching for a short time.

-I also played as Kisame during story mode (not called mission modde anymore) and there's good news and bad news. The bad news is he kinda IS a slight clone of Zabuza, even the Dash A kick it the same, and after i saw the first 2 sword swipes I was really worried, but the combos all end in their own cool way where he will shave you up with his chakra eating sword. He is REALLY fun to use. And it also adds to the appeal that he has that Akatsuki costume on


----------



## Kashama (Nov 21, 2005)

WOHOOO ONE OF US HAS THE GAME!!!!!!!

What colors the disc? and does it take long to understand the mission mode?


----------



## FFLN (Nov 21, 2005)

You're in Australia, right? Hehe, just start unlocking stuff.

Oh, and feel free to ask if you get lost on any of those requirements.

The disc is blue, and mission mode... it'll take a while if you know no katakana or hiragana, let-alone kanji.

Note, I don't have the game yet.XD I've just read alot of what other people have been saying elsewhere.


----------



## Kashama (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey i just finished coloring that pic in my sig, what do you think? (main focus is the head protector i had to clean it and i added the glimmer on it.) everything else was purely magic wand.


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 21, 2005)

I just editted my above post, and yes FFLN i'm in Melbourne. I did Japanese for 6 years so im not too lost with the Menus, and I've just figured out why i failed all these missions despite killing everyone! only now I managed to unlock Sakon, have u got the game yet? Ask me anything I've played it for like 4 hours so far.


----------



## Kashama (Nov 21, 2005)

How do you beat those missions? not just killng the opponent but special requirements as well?


----------



## FFLN (Nov 21, 2005)

Ah, so you just figured out that you had to KO them with a special?

I've learned about most of the stuff so far from reading what others have posted on other GNT4 forums, but if I think of anything, I'll post it.


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 21, 2005)

in the particular missions i played you have to beat 5 out of 10 characters with a super as the finishing move, and it's annoying that you are presented with a new menu at the main menu screen instead of mission screen now for some reason.

Hey also have you heard about the 10th character???


----------



## Kashama (Nov 21, 2005)

hey FFLN, how unsafe would it be to give you my tracking number? because i dont know if it's the fact that it hasn't reached the US yet, or that my numbers wrong.

Hey, i dont know any kanji.....Will this be a problem? lol. hopefully there will be translated parts, or we can get someone here(nudge nudge,wink wink,cough) to put up the req's


----------



## FFLN (Nov 21, 2005)

It's not like I would post it for everyone to see. I don't think it would really affect anything though... so do whatever you'd like.

10th character? You mean CS2 Sasuke? Or do you mean 10th unlockable character? If it's that, then you're probably talking about "Awake" Hinata.


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 21, 2005)

i mean an actual new character, it's neither asuma, kurenai or shizune just so you know. I was looking through the OMAKE menu and in one of the options you scroll through a whole list of characters, and they will have a black sillhouette unless you have passed arcade mode with them. There's a character between K2 Naruto and normal Naruto.
and it's actually a character who is already in the game but i guess they must have an extra slot for some new form or something... it's weird actually.

AWAKE HINATA??? fill me in please 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 and yes the sillhouette looks like Hinata too


----------



## FFLN (Nov 21, 2005)

Does it look like this?


If so, that's Awake Hinata.

Awake Hinata... no idea what she's like. I've only heard of her confirmed character in the game based upon a Japanese messageboard which has access to GNT4 Strategy Guides.


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 21, 2005)

yep thats the one, also FFLN you have over 2000 posts you can apply to be a senior member now!

what do you know about this hinata


----------



## Kashama (Nov 21, 2005)

You're making me crazy once again, AGH THE ANTICIPATION, BUT ITS NOT COMING TOMORROW. the fastest possible would have to be tuesday.


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 21, 2005)

play lots of GNT3 until then, if you have it that is.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 21, 2005)

Yep. I'm a senior member now, so I can "upgrade" my avvie and I can now store more PMs. Yay! Before I had to just save them and then clear my box. You don't need to apply. It's automatic and happens after 3-4 days.

And as I edited in my previous post... I know nothing more about Awake Hinata other than her name. Since you can read Japanese though, here's the link to the messageboard in which the first person, who informed us of her, got the information from. Do tell us more.


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 21, 2005)

maaad thanx, unfortunately i dont actually read kanji, and i haven't done too much japanese reading since school finished, im moderate with japanese, not reall expert

do u have any questions you would like answered personally? I'd be glad to help and can't exactly go back to playing it this instant because my parents are watching the finale of Australian idol, so i have time.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 21, 2005)

Well... just browse that board and tell us if you see anything interesting.


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 21, 2005)

haha i would love to and i just tried but remembered that this computer I'm o is so stupid and if i try to install the japanese font i might actually stuff something up. It's kinda of hard to read the text that comes up now, all of the letters are just boxes... i can't tell any of them apart.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 21, 2005)

Well, that's too bad. I guess we'll just have to wait until a player posts info about her on a GNT4 forum somewhere.


----------



## Kashama (Nov 21, 2005)

Alright im off to bed.when i do get it i suspect ill ned a bit of help on the mission modes though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2005)

@Once Againjamin: I'm glad someone has the game...

My delivery was rescheduled from Nov.22 to Nov.21...and my status says currently out for delivery 

Yes, I am skipping work today and waiting for the game to arrive...can you blame me?


----------



## hakke (Nov 21, 2005)

wow, that awful choice for a secret character has to be the best kept secret... or japanese gamers jealous of international players... I mean, the only proof if that cel phone pic and not a pic from the already available strategy guide which must have pics of her portrait and in game shots...

And yes its a poor choice because its something made up... not because its Hinata. its like a Hogake Konohamaru, or Lee with Ninjutsu... its just as uneventful, I would not look forward to playing as them, as its not even anime canon.

Im sure these feelings will go away when my game arrives in the afternoon (it was in LA this afternoon, how long can it take to get to Sandiego  )...


----------



## Seany (Nov 21, 2005)

lol i have a feeling this new hinata will really piss me off, the old one was bad enough.


----------



## Demonic_Ice (Nov 21, 2005)

let just hope its shizune then ^^


----------



## squanman (Nov 21, 2005)

I still don't understand why 8ing would choose a second Hinata above all the other stuff they could've add from the sound arc ... I'm still hoping for additional specials for some characters, so as long as there is still hope, crossing me fingers ... yeah.

It's not that I'm ungrateful or anything, I just hate seeing potential go down the drain like this. (for now)


----------



## Manetheren (Nov 21, 2005)

This is what I have snagged off the GameFAQs boards:

COMPLETE LIST OF UNLOCKABLE CHARACTERS:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Sakon/Ukon - 5 missions

Tayuya- 10 missions

Iruka- 15 missions

Mizuki - 20 missions

Akamaru- 25 missions

Kimimaro- 30 missions

Karasu- 35 missions

Haku- 40 missions

Zabuza- 45 missions

Anko- 50 missions

Itachi- 55 missions

Orochimaru- 65 missions

Tsunade- 75 missions

Sandaime - 85 missions

Awakened Hinata - 100 missions

Sasuke CS2- 120

Kisame- beat mission [ Strongest Rival -S Rank- Gai]

Kabuto - beat mission [Strongest Rival -S Rank- Tsunade]

Kyubi- beat mission [Strongest Rival -S Rank- Sasuke CS2]




So yeah... Awakened Hinata is the last one to unlock before CS2 Sasuke or Kyuubi Naruto (presumably anyway on the last one).

Though... considering that there are like 300 missions...  There is likely ALOT more stuff to unlock after that.

Here's hoping for unlockable specials.


----------



## Dilemma (Nov 21, 2005)

Wohoo, the launch was today.   

I'm going to buy it as soon as possible. I'll have to be fast though, soon it'll be sold out at Lik-Sang.


----------



## Ziko (Nov 21, 2005)

Im getting mine tomorrow!
By the way,does anyone who ordered from Lik-sang get the Pakkun controll holder thing...
Does anyone have it at all?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2005)

Got my game an hour ago!!! 

Here's a pic of the game and my pre-order gift



I also updated my currently playing sig as well XD

*plays through mission mode for an hour before he has to go to work*


----------



## SSJLance (Nov 21, 2005)

That's cool, mine shouldn't be far away, anyway, this is a different question, who is on the side of the case? For number 3 it was Kakashi and number 2 was Sasuke and 1 was Naruto, I'm guessing it would be Sakura, but just asking.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 21, 2005)

when you guys think im getting mine they sent an e-mail saying its been shipped 
but someone told me 2 weeks that crazy. you guys think I should cancel and go to NY to get mines today.

p.s. I also think PS2 version is a lil better it has the 1st,2nd,3rd,and 5th hokages.

gaara has shakaku form in it.

jiraiya has super rasengan also.

but I love GC because its like dead or alive to me.


----------



## yatesl (Nov 21, 2005)

I just got the e-mail! 3 - 5 days. :


----------



## MS81 (Nov 21, 2005)

did you get free shipping yates.


----------



## BushidoPunk (Nov 21, 2005)

Lets say I buy NGNT4 and the modifier to play it, can I convert my gamecube back in order to play domestic gamecube games?


----------



## MS81 (Nov 21, 2005)

you got freeloader thats all you need to play imports.


----------



## BushidoPunk (Nov 21, 2005)

But with Freeloader can I still play domestic games while being able to play import games?


----------



## yatesl (Nov 21, 2005)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> did you get free shipping yates.



Nope, the $26 one. (Well, the second one.)


And that's a point.  Can I use an English memory card (I know I need to use a seperate one), or do I need to buy a Japanese card?

BushidoPunk, FreeLoader is a disc that you put it then, when prompted, replace it with the Naruto disc.


----------



## TehSenseiOfFDU (Nov 21, 2005)

its a disc you put in to play the import game, it doesnt permanently convert your gamecube at all
to play your normal game....you jusdt turn your gamecube off and then put your normal game in

this is for anyone who has it so far: where do i go to turn on autosave and where is this mission mode?


----------



## BushidoPunk (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh, okay I understand.  Thanks, yatesl


----------



## TehSenseiOfFDU (Nov 21, 2005)

you can use an english one, the game will convert it to japanese


----------



## yatesl (Nov 21, 2005)

Cheers. 

Thankfully, for some reason, I have seven memory cards (although three are taken up with two Pokémon saves, and a Pokémon box save).


----------



## MS81 (Nov 21, 2005)

how long do you think i will get mines. cause ill go to ny today to get it.


----------



## yatesl (Nov 21, 2005)

7 - 15 days?


----------



## SSJLance (Nov 21, 2005)

Yay just got mine, stupid me probably got here an hour before i looked outside, and yes Sakura is on the side of the cover, anyway, off i go to play!!!!!!


----------



## TehSenseiOfFDU (Nov 21, 2005)

they have pictures for the selections
my question is, which one is the one for mission mode, so i can start unlocking stuff?


----------



## Seany (Nov 21, 2005)

wow nearly everyone has got thers now, lucky you
should get mine on wed or thur


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 21, 2005)

anybody find pics of awakened hinata yet? any cool pre/post-match character dialouges? updateS!!! plz!!


----------



## hakke (Nov 21, 2005)

japanese gamers lack the skill to pass 100 missions WITH a strategy guide written in their language.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 21, 2005)

*naruto games*

how do you guys cancel on lik-sang.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 21, 2005)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> how do you guys cancel on lik-sang.



If your order shipped , I don't think you can cancel...If it didn't ship you should have a cancel order option.  

I understand they don't refund things either, so you may get stuck with it.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 21, 2005)

Still waiting for mine... it should get in later today...


----------



## kevm (Nov 21, 2005)

Im still waiting too, got the 2-4 day EMS shipping.  Since its almost 3pm here I doubt I'll get it today, hopefully I'll get it tomorrow.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 21, 2005)

It's annoying that we paid for the fastest shipping and we still don't have it. Although, mine is currently out for delivery so... it should be here in an hour or two.


----------



## SSJLance (Nov 21, 2005)

Any one else really liking the team fights? They are pretty cool in my opinion, but man does story mode shove it down your throat, also, the one person who seems to keep kicking my ass is regular Sasuke, what the heck? Right now i'm just experimenting with everything trying to find out what does what, oh and D-pad is only good for menus.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 21, 2005)

Okay, just got mine.

Oh, and here's a video of Awake Hinata for those who are curious.


----------



## Mateus. (Nov 21, 2005)

Well, You could get it in a day or two, I have to wait for 2 week. 2 weeks! X(


----------



## Kashama (Nov 21, 2005)

Date #  	Location  	   	Delivery Status
18-Nov-2005 	Hong Kong 	  	Item posted and is being processed.
18-Nov-2005 	Hong Kong 	  	Processed for departure.
18-Nov-2005 	Hong Kong 	  	Departed.
19-Nov-2005 	United States of America 	  	Arrived and is being processed.
19-Nov-2005 	United States of America 	  	Handed over to the       Customs Office for clearance.
19-Nov-2005 	United States of America 	  	In transit.


=DDDDD I think that means its getting over to me. wohoo.


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 21, 2005)

actually sorry to bust ur hopes but there will be 3 more things coming up before you get it.

-import scan
-out for delivery
-driver load

they will come close together and usually the OUT FOR DELIVERY will come up before it even happens just so you know on what day it will be delivered, thats how mine is


----------



## Seany (Nov 21, 2005)

so hinatas just as good as neji huh, hmm she seems ok but i still dont know why they bothered. Also im bloody loving kabuto! his specials and combos are awesome! cant wait to play him, and kisame


----------



## SuperStylin (Nov 21, 2005)

I GOT MINE!!!!!!!!!!

woooht!!!!

with my nifty pakkun controller case.


someoen told me of a crazy new secret character in it...anyone know?


----------



## yatesl (Nov 21, 2005)

Everyone who ordered normally from playasia has got the Pakkun case?

 I hope they sent me one.


----------



## Ziko (Nov 21, 2005)

Is there anyone who ordered from Lik-sang and got the Pakkun case?


----------



## Splyte (Nov 21, 2005)

damn my order is so close. im expecting later tonight or tom.


----------



## Kashama (Nov 21, 2005)

T_T.. But when i clicked the link to see the speedpost part it said it was in my city... Does that mean i might be able to go over there and just pick it up? heres how it looked like when i clicked the bottom thing at the hong kong site and it sent me over to a mailing thing.


 Label/Receipt Number: XXXXXXXXX
Status: Arrival at Unit

Your item arrived at 4:41 am on November 21, 2005 in XXXXXX(City), CA XXXX(area code). Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.

the city is the same im in, and the area code ends in 7, one i live in is 6. so your right if i do get it itll be tomorrow. im gonna go play some gnt3. I feel like a crack addict that waiting for a new and greatly improved crack =D


----------



## yatesl (Nov 21, 2005)

I have to stop coming in this topic.

I forgot all about this game for all of five minutes before I saw this again.


----------



## Chiru (Nov 21, 2005)

Hinata video doesn't work...


----------



## Demonic_Ice (Nov 21, 2005)

your suppose to save target as to view it properly


----------



## Sariachan (Nov 21, 2005)

*Order shipped!*

But I choose the cheapest shipment method, so the game will arrive to me in one to three week.
Anyway I don't care, since I've unlocked Itachi in NGNT3 only a couple of days ago (at last!!!), and I'll play with the third installament of this series waiting for the new one.  ^^


P.S: I just saw the video FFLN post...Kabuto seems amazing!  O__o


----------



## MikoWolf (Nov 21, 2005)

damn thats the worst video quality ever


----------



## Kashama (Nov 21, 2005)

*[/SPOILER]lalala[/SPOILER]*

Well only a few people have gotten the game. out of those few only a few are connected to internet forums and message boards. and finally out of those few are the ones who have recording equipment. so when it conmes down to it, later on it will have better quality.


----------



## kevm (Nov 21, 2005)

The shipping tracker says mines finally arrived in Ottawa, man I wish the post delivered all day and night.  Gotta wait till tomorrow to get it..


----------



## MS81 (Nov 21, 2005)

*naruto games*

you guys aren't gonna believe it but I just got back NYC and got Naruto4.

I'm going to sell my other one on Ebay for 50 bucks.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 21, 2005)

It might have gotten to my home yet, but I don't know as I'm at uni. My bro will contact me when it gets there.


----------



## Kashama (Nov 21, 2005)

18-Nov-2005  	Hong Kong  	   	Item posted and is being processed.
18-Nov-2005 	Hong Kong 	  	Processed for departure.
18-Nov-2005 	Hong Kong 	  	Departed.
19-Nov-2005 	United States of America 	  	Arrived and is being processed.
19-Nov-2005 	United States of America 	  	Handed over to the Customs Office for clearance.
19-Nov-2005 	United States of America 	  	In transit.
21-Nov-2005 	United States of America 	  	Arrived the delivery office and is being processed.

      

i feel like a giddy school girl!! =D =D =D =D =D =D

Label/Receipt Number:XXXXXXXXX
Status: Notice Left

We attempted to deliver your item at 11:42 am on  XXXXXXXX in XXXX, CA xxx6 and a notice was left. It can be redelivered or picked up at the Post Office. If the item is unclaimed, it will be returned to the sender. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.
\
 I WAS ASLEEP OMG AGHGHGHGHGHGH AGHGHGHGH AGHGHGHGH  im actually crying right now.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 21, 2005)

Kashama said:
			
		

> Label/Receipt Number:XXXXXXXXX
> Status: Notice Left
> 
> We attempted to deliver your item at 11:42 am on  XXXXXXXX in XXXX, CA xxx6 and a notice was left. It can be redelivered or picked up at the Post Office. If the item is unclaimed, it will be returned to the sender. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.
> ...


HAHA,  you slept through it , aww man, poor guy....STAY AWAKE TOMORROW!


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 21, 2005)

Kashama said:
			
		

> Label/Receipt Number:XXXXXXXXX
> Status: Notice Left
> 
> We attempted to deliver your item at 11:42 am on XXXXXXXX in XXXX, CA xxx6 and a notice was left. It can be redelivered or picked up at the Post Office. If the item is unclaimed, it will be returned to the sender. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.
> ...


 
I feel for you man, really I do.


----------



## Splyte (Nov 21, 2005)

my game is so close! also people actually think there is still hope for new supers 0_o since cs2 comes after 120 mission and there are 240 more but im sure we'll get things like handicaps and artwork and sound test


----------



## Mizura (Nov 21, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> Okay, just got mine.
> 
> Oh, and here's a video of Awake Hinata for those who are curious.
> 
> here.


To whoever said that it's got to be one of the worst-quality videos ever: I agree.


----------



## ilabb (Nov 21, 2005)

*Enroute, November 21, 2005, 12:43 pm, GRAND RAPIDS, MI 49599* 
 Inbound Out of Customs, November 20, 2005, 7:37 am 
 Inbound Into Customs 
 Inbound International Arrival, November 20, 2005, 1:32 am, Chicago (O'Hare) AMC 
 Foreign International Dispatch, November 19, 2005, 8:55 am, HONG KONG, HONG KONG 
 Foreign Acceptance, November 18, 2005, 8:26 pm, HONG KONG 


What. That happened nearly 12 hours ago, and it's within 15 minutes of where I actually live. I think the delivery truck... fell off Earth. That's my only explination.

STOP TAUNTING ME.


----------



## Kashama (Nov 21, 2005)

Dude tomorrow, im camping that bastard. starting at 10am. also, they will re-deliver tomorrow, right!?!??

 And tha's not torture, check out my previous post.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 22, 2005)

yeah they'll re-deliver...

wow, with all that shipping data, i can make my useless shipping matrix!!


----------



## Kashama (Nov 22, 2005)

Will they do it soon though?


----------



## ilabb (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm skipping a class tomorrow to play the game... It's the last day before Turkeybreak and it's a boring class... so why not! 

And to Kashama, I think they'll just deliver it tomorrow, but don't quote me on that XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2005)

The missions are confusing me 

I played through story mode and it feels like the missions now come randomly...so far I've only completed one mission (Ten-ten C-rank mission), how do I get the other missions to appear :xp

Edit: Here's a walkthrough I came across...it should help a little 

this


----------



## yatesl (Nov 22, 2005)

Date  	Time  	Location  	Tracking Event
21-11-2005 	21:17 	Delivery Agent - HONG KONG - PTT 	Left origin country
21-11-2005 	19:27 	Delivery Agent - HONG KONG 	Collected from customer

ing It's going so slow.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 22, 2005)

yatesl said:
			
		

> Date  	Time  	Location  	Tracking Event
> 21-11-2005 	21:17 	Delivery Agent - HONG KONG - PTT 	Left origin country
> 21-11-2005 	19:27 	Delivery Agent - HONG KONG 	Collected from customer
> 
> ing It's going so slow.



i feel for u , i'll have mine on saturday


----------



## FFLN (Nov 22, 2005)

I haven't looked at that video. I didn't make it either.

So what have you guys unlocked? I've unlocked all of the characters except for CS2 Sasuke and One Tail Naruto. I just recently unlocked Awake Hinata and Kabuto. 17 more missions before I unlock CS2 Sasuke.

I just did the quick missions so that I wouldn't have to spend so much time unlocking just the characters.

I must say though, One Tail Naruto is just totally crazy when it comes to attacks. Oh, and Kabuto is a really fast and tough character. I nearly lost against him when he suddenly challenged Tsunade during one of the S-Rank missions. His automatic healing ability is a pain to deal with. Awake Hinata... I haven't used her too much, so I can't really offer an opinion on her... except her neck just seems too long.:S

I'll probably unlock CS2 Sasuke and One-Tail Naruto soon enough though.

The S-Ranked missions are tough though, especially the 1 vs 3 matches. It can seem a bit unfair at times.

Oh, and Gaara's not crazy in the game anymore.^_^ He's calm now.=D

Kira, the missions are random. Just keep on exiting back to the start screen and re-enter the menu screen. When you get a mission, just decline it and repeat the above. You'll be able to rack up the number of available missions that way and you're also able to go back to them via the Mission menu anyway.

Oh, and Sakon is actually a very good character. He can definitely tear through many attacks and... he can deal with specials very well.


----------



## ilabb (Nov 22, 2005)

Your item arrived at 6:21 am on November 22, 2005 in WYOMING, MI 49509.

      

Okay, see you guys later XD


----------



## Demonic_Ice (Nov 22, 2005)

I still didn't preorder mine -.- since I'm broke


----------



## MS81 (Nov 22, 2005)

*naruto games*

This 1 harder to understand than part 3.

you can't buy characters you have to unlocked them beating missions I don't know where is the mission mode is at.


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 22, 2005)

Befor I go to the store and buy Taisen 4 I'm wondering it is worth getting can anybody tell me the cons and pros for Taisen 4


----------



## Akakyubi (Nov 22, 2005)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> This 1 harder to understand than part 3.
> 
> you can't buy characters you have to unlocked them beating missions I don't know where is the mission mode is at.


after you've finished story mode (if you access it you'll see Naruto with a large yellow backpack) you'll be able to receive missions, you get them randomly when accessing the main menu, so just use the B and start butten 'till you get one


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> Kira, the missions are random. Just keep on exiting back to the start screen and re-enter the menu screen. When you get a mission, just decline it and repeat the above. You'll be able to rack up the number of available missions that way and you're also able to go back to them via the Mission menu anyway.
> 
> Oh, and Sakon is actually a very good character. He can definitely tear through many attacks and... he can deal with specials very well.



Thanks for the tip...I've been able to unlock over 40 missions thus far...but way more in B-Rank than C-rank :S


Anyways, I've only completed 20 missions so, I have a long way to go...but it is more than the 1 mission I started out with a couple hours ago XD


----------



## ilabb (Nov 22, 2005)

Kyousha said:
			
		

> Befor I go to the store and buy Taisen 4 I'm wondering it is worth getting can anybody tell me the cons and pros for Taisen 4



Well if this is your first Naruto game, then there is no need to list the cons... GO GET IT.

If you already have GNT3... don't listen to the other people, this game is REALLY fun regardless.

It's too troublesome to list out the pros and cons, though XD


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 22, 2005)

I have 2 & 3  thought they are fun there was little no dif from  both of them. Since I have time befor the store open  I'll read more about Taisen 4. I was just wondering did all you guys brought taisen 4 from the internet? 
Kira is the Bleach games fun to play?


----------



## Mateus. (Nov 22, 2005)

I should be recieving my game by friday.


----------



## SSJLance (Nov 22, 2005)

I bare unlocked Kimmimaro, he's a really fun character to use, when I get time I'll do the rest of the missions, but right now I'm stuck with doing the scoring missions and fight 10 people without dying missions, since that's all I can decipher.


----------



## Kashama (Nov 22, 2005)

Alright, It's 8:53am right now. I'M gonna go start camping the bastard out at 10:00am. wish me luck guys ^_^


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2005)

SSJLance said:
			
		

> I bare unlocked Kimmimaro, he's a really fun character to use, when I get time I'll do the rest of the missions, but right now I'm stuck with doing the scoring missions and fight 10 people without dying missions, since that's all I can decipher.




Here's a pretty decent gamefaq walkthrough

It's still a work in progress, and last time I checked it was updated about an hour ago..It's pretty self-explanatory. So I didn't have to go around wondering what to do for each mission. I'm currently on my 37th mission, and decided to take a lunch break 

here


----------



## Mateus. (Nov 22, 2005)

Good luck. I know you'll get it today for sure. As for my 7-15 day shipping. Someone who bought from Play-asia before choosing this method told me i should be recievin my copy by the end of the wekk. I really hope so. XD


----------



## yatesl (Nov 22, 2005)

22-11-2005  	 07:35  	Heathrow Airport  	Arrived at destination country
21-11-2005 	21:17 	Delivery Agent - HONG KONG - PTT 	Left origin country
21-11-2005 	19:27 	Delivery Agent - HONG KONG 	Collected from customer

*THAT'S ONLY 201.3 MILES AWAY FROM MY HOUSE! AND THAT WAS 10 HOURS AGO!*     So, so close!


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 22, 2005)

I guessing that you guys brought NGNT 4 from play-asia or other online store. I read some information about NGNT 4 from animesuki forums and gamefaq. Well a few days ago I found out that there are some anime venders here in MI and  I call the close one today they said have in stock. Befor I buy NGNT 4 I want to know how is One tail Naruto anf CS2 Sasuke and is the 3 men cell is


----------



## Mateus. (Nov 22, 2005)

yatesl said:
			
		

> 22-11-2005  	 07:35  	Heathrow Airport  	Arrived at destination country
> 21-11-2005 	21:17 	Delivery Agent - HONG KONG - PTT 	Left origin country
> 21-11-2005 	19:27 	Delivery Agent - HONG KONG 	Collected from customer
> 
> *THAT'S ONLY 201.3 MILES AWAY FROM MY HOUSE! AND THAT WAS 10 HOURS AGO!*     So, so close!



Which shipping method did u choose?


----------



## yatesl (Nov 22, 2005)

Dawn. said:
			
		

> Which shipping method did u choose?



It cost me ?13, so I presume it was the $26 one? (The second fastest.)


----------



## Mateus. (Nov 22, 2005)

I knew i should have taken that method. I took the standard 7-15 day delivery.


----------



## yatesl (Nov 22, 2005)

I was going to take that one, but I realised for an extra ?10, I'd get it sooner, AND I could track it.

Who knows, you may have come out better, with your extra cash. :xp


----------



## Splyte (Nov 22, 2005)

damn it no one was home when they were delivering, now i have to wait until tommorow


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2005)

ANBU_Matt said:
			
		

> damn it no one was home when they were delivering, now i have to wait until tommorow




That's why I stayed home yesterday 

The UPS delivery truck arrived at 9:00 am...and I was the only person home, so it was fate that I was to get the game that day xD

The game missions are challenging in the fact that there's so many of them....The only thing that bugs me is that I had to pass so many missions just to get that dog (akamaru) and that puppet  

Well, hopefully I can get at least 50 or 60 missions done today ^_^ (each missions consists of about 10 matches...exception: combos, 4 player mode, and survival w/ a minimum of 10 wins)

*works on getting Anko...50 missions*


----------



## Seany (Nov 22, 2005)

ooo im really hoping it comes tommorow!


----------



## Kashama (Nov 22, 2005)

I camped him out, and he came today ^_^! now i gotta figure out how to do missions and such.


----------



## sunj01 (Nov 22, 2005)

I wood like 2 play as Kimimaro:


----------



## Mateus. (Nov 22, 2005)

Can u play as normal Kimimaro? Not the cursed seal form.


----------



## Splyte (Nov 22, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> That's why I stayed home yesterday
> 
> The UPS delivery truck arrived at 9:00 am...and I was the only person home, so it was fate that I was to get the game that day xD
> 
> ...


agh it sucks though cuz they came at 9:30 and my grand parents were actually there at 10:30.


----------



## zferolie (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm getting this game at the end of my semester, which is in 3 weeks  Good thing is my dad is getting it for me instead of me buying it myself. He just wants to see if I can wait and not buy a game right away.

Anyway, I heard that Hinata has 2 forms in this game. Her second form has moves from Neji(like the 64hit) and Hinata(her super counter). She also has a blue aura surrounding her. Can anyone tell me anything more about her, and maybe post a pic of it. Hinata is my best Charecter in 3, so I'm really looking foirward to useing thius new one. I'm still going to use her other form of course. And my friends pre-banned me from useing that Hinata because they know I'm too good with her. Thats not going to stop me, lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2005)

Dawn. said:
			
		

> Can u play as normal Kimimaro? Not the cursed seal form.




Nope..he's only in his cursed seal form just like the other sound four chracters. Although I do enjoy playing with them. Kimimaro is pretty awesomes and I unlocked him only after 30 missions...but Tayuya is my fav new chracter so far (10 missions needed to unlock). Right now, I've completed about 58 missions and working on unlocking Orichimaru (65 missions).

And is it me or is the "win 10 matches in less than 15 minutes hard as heck, Rank B" :S I mean figthing sasuke cursed seal..is incredibly hard and it feels like he's cheating...xD

Oh, well, working on the 5 KO special missions now ^_^


----------



## FFLN (Nov 22, 2005)

Kira, there are also the B-Ranked missions that involve KOing your opponent with a special 5 times. Just look for the KO and the 5.XD After you do that and they say "Nim Seikou", just push start and exit back to the main menu. There Sakura should say, "Obetteto" or some other congratulatory message and you should see orange text. That's to confirm that the mission was successful. That way, you won't have to fight through the 10 opponents just to complete a mission. It's also easy to do the C Ranked missions which have little text with a number near the end of it, such as 4 or 6. All you do in those missions is get a combo off on Iruka. Pretty easy missions. I also did the 1 vs 3 missions on A and S rank. They're much more difficult, but they're also fun... sort of.XD Oh, and you might have your difficulty level set too high... although I don't think that really affects the missions... no, it does missions. I had it on 3 at first, but turned it down to 1 after CS2 Sasuke did two specials on me in the same round.XD

The second form of Hinata is pretty powerful. Her combo now has the part where Neji ends it by attacking with one finger or something, that'll attack some of the chakra of the opponent. Of course, the Down X for both Hinatas can work from any direction and at anytime that you have full chakra. The Kaiten is also useful and seems a bit faster than Neji's Kaiten. Yes, she's improved that much. She does also have 64 Hits.

It's taking me longer to finish up the necessary 14 or so missions until CS2 Sasuke is unlocked. Fighting through 10 opponents, even on level 1, takes a while. I set it to 2 rounds just so I would be certain that I got enough points.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> Kira, there are also the B-Ranked missions that involve KOing your opponent with a special 5 times. Just look for the KO and the 5.XD After you do that and the say "Nim Seikou", just push start and exit back to the main menu. There Sakura should say, "Obetteto" or some other congratulatory message and you should see orange text. That's to confirm that the mission was successful. That way, you won't have to fight through the 10 opponents just to complete a mission. It's also easy to do the C Ranked missions which have little text with a number near the end of it, such as 4 or 6. All you do in those missions is get a combo off on Iruka. Pretty easy missions. I also did the 1 vs 3 missions on A and S rank. They're much more difficult, but they're also fun... sort of.XD



Yeah, I've cleared about 6 of those KO missions in B-Rank. Although I'm glad you told me I could stop after 5 XD. *wait, do I quit or just let the AI beat me up after getting 5 KO's?* 

As for the Combos in C-Rank missions, they are pretty easy to do...I've done countless of them. Although I found a 10 combo mission in B-Rank :S Pretty easy depending on the character you choose..*chose Kimmaro*  

When did you get the game and how could you be this far ahead?  
heck, I had to skip work today, just to play it


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 22, 2005)

wow, u need to compile these tricks FFLN, I'm gonna need them after thanksgiving


----------



## Seany (Nov 22, 2005)

ohh i got my fingers crossed for this coming tommorow! lol i should unlock quite a few things in one night


----------



## FFLN (Nov 22, 2005)

I got the game yesterday. Just pick the right missions and it shouldn't take too long. Ehehe... I did stay up just a tad bit late though...:sweat

You can just exit the match with the usual *push start* *go to bottom option* and *click*.XD Don't let them beat you up.

Oh, and in the S-Ranked missions in which you do the Arcade mode, don't lose in any of those matches. You might want to set them to 2 wins for those since they can be tough because of surprises. You can do as many specials as you want though. Some other missions in C and B don't allow you to use specials... well, you can use the special, but if you do, the mission will be a failure.


----------



## Mateus. (Nov 22, 2005)

Is there Sasuke Curse seal 1?


----------



## zferolie (Nov 22, 2005)

Sweet, the second Hinata sounds really good. But why is she in there? I never heard of hinata looking like this in the manag(I haven't seen farther then where the US is, plus 1 or 2 episodes in the filler arc). Did they just put her in cause they can? I'm not complaining her, just wondering.

Also, some friends and I were wondering if drunk Lee is in the game. It will be fun to play as him.


----------



## Splyte (Nov 22, 2005)

probabaly just a last minute "hey lets add one more for the heck of it!"


----------



## hakke (Nov 22, 2005)

zferolie said:
			
		

> Sweet, the second Hinata sounds really good. But why is she in there? I never heard of hinata looking like this in the manag(I haven't seen farther then where the US is, plus 1 or 2 episodes in the filler arc). Did they just put her in cause they can? I'm not complaining her, just wondering.
> 
> Also, some friends and I were wondering if drunk Lee is in the game. It will be fun to play as him.



exactly, no one was thinking "hey I wish I could play as Hinata with Neji's moves"... but that's what we got.


----------



## Zenou (Nov 22, 2005)

For anyone who wants translations/guides, I have a wiki page up for the game.

Refrence.


----------



## Sariachan (Nov 22, 2005)

Zeno said:
			
		

> For anyone who wants translations/guides, I have a wiki page up for the game.
> 
> Refrence.


Thanks!!!  *glomps*


----------



## GekigangerV (Nov 22, 2005)

Although I don't have the game yet, I noticed that wiki and I thought I would try and help with the ones that are images of Japanese text in the C Rank. I don't know(I am too lazy to learn) how to edit wiki's so I thought I would put it here.

I am not 100% sure about these since the text is a bit blurry

109. Clear 3 man cell mode's score attack with any characters you like with a score over 100000.

110. Clear 3 man cell mode's score attack and KO  the opponent with a super team up attack twice with any characters you like.

111. Clear 3 man cell mode's time attack within 20 minutes with any charactesr you like.

112. Get 5 consecutive victories in 3 man cell survival mode with any characters you like.


----------



## Sasuto (Nov 22, 2005)

could you guys put some videos please for us poor guys that dosen't have the game


----------



## Zenou (Nov 22, 2005)

Sure. I only took one video so far though. Kimimaru's two supers:
WushuStylist

Thanks GekigangerV. Editing a wiki is nothing more than clicking the 'Edit' button and changing the text. It's quite easy.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2005)

@ FFLN: I can't believe I unlocked Kisame  

I was playing a S-Rank mission with Gai and was interrupted during the 7th fight. Kisame showed up and basically I stayed alive against him in the fight. I've played most of my S-ranked missions using only 1 round instead of 2...and luckily survived xD

I unlocked Awakened Hinata...and the Gai sensi fight was my 101st mission 

So, I still have 24 missions to go before I unlock Cursed seal lv2 sasuke O_O

And hopefully the Tsunade S-Rank mission will come up so I can unlock Kabuto  

What mission do I complete to unlock Kyuubi naruto?


----------



## Zenou (Nov 22, 2005)

I can't confirm this, but the info on the wiki says:
Kyubi- beat mission [Strongest Rival -S Rank- Sasuke CS2]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2005)

Zeno said:
			
		

> I can't confirm this, but the info on the wiki says:
> Kyubi- beat mission [Strongest Rival -S Rank- Sasuke CS2]




Yeah..I'm using the same guide as well *has been using it since last night XD*...I guess I just have to keep on searching until the sasuke S-rank mission appears. But first I'll play another 24 missions first to unlock sasuke lvl 2 curse seal...then worry about the Tsunade (Kabuto) and Sasuke (Kyuubi) S-Rank missions. 

The weird part is that I haven't played any of the A-Rank missions yet (except for scoring at least 300,000)..I mostly play the C (tutorials, scores, and fighting w/o using special) and B Rank missions (5KO's specials, and 10 match survival). I avoided 15 minute time limit B- rank matches, because their harder than some of the S-rank matches IMO XD

And the easiest mission outside of the tutorials..."S-Rank score at least 600,000" xD 

I mean I had 600,000 by the 6th fight...Orichimaru will get the job done with ease...^_^

well, I'm off to bed...long day at work tommorrow =/


----------



## Splyte (Nov 22, 2005)

Zeno said:
			
		

> Sure. I only took one video so far though. Kimimaru's two supers:
> website
> 
> Thanks GekigangerV. Editing a wiki is nothing more than clicking the 'Edit' button and changing the text. It's quite easy.


*edit* nm i got it too work, thx good job!. now im even more excited to get mine tommorow


----------



## FFLN (Nov 22, 2005)

Yeah, you have to unlock CS2 Sasuke first and then wait for two S Rank missions that have CS2 Sasuke as the fighter. You'll get interruptions during each of them.

I now have CS2 Sasuke and One-Tail Naruto though. So I'm taking a break from it... at least for a bit. I must say though, I like One-Tailed Naruto more than I do CS2 Sasuke. 1 Tail Naruto is just immensely strong. His specials are also devastating and seem to be easier to get off. It's also VERY fun to use that chakra arm. 

Hehe, when it comes to Kisame and Kabuto, I got the S-Ranked missions for each of them before I unlocked Awake Hinata. Just get enough missions to come up and you'll get another S-Ranked one, that'll unlock Kabuto, soon enough. Since Gai is a character that I'm pretty good with, Kisame wasn't much of a problem. I lost the first match, but won the other two. Kabuto was one that I was worried about since I'm not the best with Tsunade, and also... Kabuto is just strong and his moves are unexpected.XD I lost the first match and barely won the next two.


----------



## Chiru (Nov 23, 2005)

Umm... I've had the game all day, but forgot to post. One thing I can say I love about the game is Naruto's use of Kage Bunshin! It rocks! You are able to control yourself and the clone. Its awesome!

Of course, there is a lot of other stuff, but I haven't had time to do too  much unlocking yet. I did get Kisame though and he is awesome. I enjoy using him to pwn my cousin (Zabuzatard).


----------



## Zenou (Nov 23, 2005)

Well, you can't control the clone, but yeah, it is controlled by the AI, which is a nice change. Although the Kyubi drains your health now, that seems annoying.

Any requests for videos? I don't have a lot unlocked yet though.


----------



## Chiru (Nov 23, 2005)

Shikamaru also seems to be a lot faster. Tayuya just plain owns.


----------



## SSJLance (Nov 23, 2005)

AAAHHHH! I can't beat Kisame for the life of me! Kabuto was easy, but Kisame not only is taking massive damage off of me but he takes my chakra away as well, this is going to keep me up all night. Successor Hinata looks pretty cool, but yeah, I don't understan why they chose to put her in instead of some others...

Edit: Nevermind, I just got him ^_^


----------



## yatesl (Nov 23, 2005)

23-11-2005 	06:56 	Manchester Piccadilly Depot 	Out for delivery
23-11-2005 	06:45 	Manchester Piccadilly Depot 	Arrived at delivery depot
23-11-2005 	01:19 	National Hub 	Sorted in hub
22-11-2005 	18:14 	International Hub 	Arrived in destination country
22-11-2005 	18:12 	International Hub 	Arrived at Hub
22-11-2005 	07:35 	Heathrow Airport 	Arrived at destination country
21-11-2005 	21:17 	Delivery Agent - HONG KONG - PTT 	Left origin country
21-11-2005 	19:27 	Delivery Agent - HONG KONG 	Collected from customer



Even closer now. ^_^ I should have it today, or tomorrow!


----------



## Sariachan (Nov 23, 2005)

Zeno said:
			
		

> Well, you can't control the clone, but yeah, it is controlled by the AI, which is a nice change. Although the Kyubi drains your health now, that seems annoying.
> 
> Any requests for videos? I don't have a lot unlocked yet though.


,,, but reasonable, since Naruto's body was affected by the demon chakra.
I can't really wait to play with Kyuubi Naruto, I always did in NGNT 2.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2005)

Chiru said:
			
		

> Shikamaru also seems to be a lot faster. *Tayuya* just plain owns.




Yeah, she's my favorite character in the game. I just love both of her specials. I can't wait to get home today, so I can unlock the rest of the chracters *kabuto , Kyuubi naruto) ^_^ Kisame was pretty easy to get....either that or I'm better with Gai than I thought I was


----------



## zferolie (Nov 23, 2005)

Well, can I see a video of Aweakened Hinata? I've seen one, but it had really bad quality.

And do you guys think there are any other charecters hidden in the game? I mean, theres over 300 missions and the last charecter you unlock by beating a certain amount of missions is I think either Awakened hinata or Sasuke CS2 at 120 missions. They MUSt give you something for beating more missions, or else why put in so many? Hopefully Drunk lee might be unlocked.


----------



## Shishou (Nov 23, 2005)

Nah, Awakened Hinata is last.

Cause they have silhouettes of all the chars in the game, and no more are left.



Its safe to confirm now, that no new chars, supers, or transformations are in the game.


----------



## Seany (Nov 23, 2005)

argh its still not here yet! oh well maybe tommorow. Lol hope so cause im off


----------



## yatesl (Nov 23, 2005)

ing THEY *HAD* TO DELIVER IT DURING THE *30 MINUTES* MY PARENTS WERE OUT OF THE HOUSE, DIDN'T THEY?!

And I won't even be home 'til 7PM tomorrow to play it.


----------



## Zenou (Nov 23, 2005)

zferolie said:
			
		

> Well, can I see a video of Aweakened Hinata? I've seen one, but it had really bad quality.
> 
> And do you guys think there are any other charecters hidden in the game? I mean, theres over 300 missions and the last charecter you unlock by beating a certain amount of missions is I think either Awakened hinata or Sasuke CS2 at 120 missions. They MUSt give you something for beating more missions, or else why put in so many? Hopefully Drunk lee might be unlocked.



I don't have her unlocked. I only have 40 missions done.


----------



## Nerf Herder (Nov 23, 2005)

Kisame is a total bad ass

...ok, I'm done


----------



## Naruto_and_Hinata (Nov 23, 2005)

hmm  heard about some games coming out november 22nd (yesterday where i live, same with xbox 360 ) 1 for gamecube, and 2 for nintendo ds, ones called ninja council i think, or that was one for gba...


----------



## Mateus. (Nov 23, 2005)

yatesl said:
			
		

> ing THEY *HAD* TO DELIVER IT DURING THE *30 MINUTES* MY PARENTS WERE OUT OF THE HOUSE, DIDN'T THEY?!
> 
> And I won't even be home 'til 7PM tomorrow to play it.



Wow. I preo ordered it earlier than you and you recieve it before me. :sad 

When will my copy ever come?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 23, 2005)

what does naruto's bunshin do when he's out?

I did get the game, but I got Thanksgiving stuff to do


----------



## sblymnlcrymnl (Nov 23, 2005)

Damn I should have paid for faster shipping.  I need me some  Tayuya action.


----------



## Kashama (Nov 23, 2005)

Tayuya is pretty good. And with her A attack, shes sort invincible to anything coming at her ( well, not shurikens  )

 Alright i'm done with my break, time to go finish some more monotomous "get a high score" which the only way to do is to make it go to 3 rounds instead of the usual 1 round lol.


----------



## SSJLance (Nov 23, 2005)

Naruto's clone just runs around and attacks your opponent, not a very intelligent AI but it does help in certain battles, but man, I just got the mission to fight Kyuubi Naruto 2 with CS2 Sasuke, and man is he hard! He looks to be one of the coolest characters in the game.


----------



## Seany (Nov 23, 2005)

ohh i know that one tail naruto will be my favourite to play as!, i just love his chakra armor, and i cant wait to play in survival mode with him


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2005)

Finnally done with unlucking everyone *wiped out* :xp

Kisame was easy to get...play as Gai in S-Rank mission mode and beat it the first time around (1 round each fight)

Both Kyuubi naruto and Kabuto were a bit harder. 

I had to play the CS2 Sasuke and Tsunade mission mode twice before unlocking them. (2 rounds each) But it worth it 

You know if I decided to play one round instead of two I would have won both mssions the 1st time around. (I won the 1st match and loss the next two ><)


Now, I can officially rest for the rest of the day.


----------



## Syrah (Nov 23, 2005)

How many missions did you guys complete ?

I'm around 67, but still I have unlocked Kisame already... for now, the heardest one is the 60-wins survival... even with Kimimaro (my new favorite character, by the way...), i lost after 54 wins....

.... It may be the last mission i'll complete in this game, but i don't care : i'll just use Kyubi-Naruto if it gets too hard for me.... : 


BTW, considering that CS2 Sasuke is unlocked at 120 missions, i must say i still have hope to see new techniques/transformations (drunk lee, butterfly chouji, ....) unlocked with the missions.... 360 missions is a bit too much only for stages, sountests and shit..... Don't you think ?


----------



## yatesl (Nov 23, 2005)

Syrah said:
			
		

> BTW, considering that CS2 Sasuke is unlocked at 120 missions, i must say i still have hope to see new techniques/transformations (drunk lee, butterfly chouji, ....) unlocked with the missions.... 360 missions is a bit too much only for stages, sountests and shit..... Don't you think ?



I don't know if many people on here think that's the case, but I can almost garuntee everyone on here _hopes_ so.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2005)

Syrah said:
			
		

> How many missions did you guys complete ?
> 
> I'm around 67, but still I have unlocked Kisame already... for now, the heardest one is the 60-wins survival... even with Kimimaro (my new favorite character, by the way...), i lost after 54 wins....



Why play 60 win survival? :S 

Just play the C-Rank (combos, play without using specials and score attack)
B-Rank (5KO specials, and 10 win survival)
A RANK (only 1mission done, score at least 300,000) 
S-Rank (4 missions in total for me...Tsunade, Gai, and CS2 strongest rival missions, and the 600,000 mission)


That's it and I have all the characters. 



> .... It may be the last mission i'll complete in this game, but i don't care : i'll just use Kyubi-Naruto if it gets too hard for me.... :
> 
> 
> BTW, considering that CS2 Sasuke is unlocked at 120 missions, i must say i still have hope to see new techniques/transformations (drunk lee, butterfly chouji, ....) unlocked with the missions.... 360 missions is a bit too much only for stages, sountests and shit..... Don't you think ?



I completed 125 missions. I only did one mission in the A-rank mission XD. The rest were the B and C rank missions (mostly C), and of course 4 S-Rank missions (Tsunade, Gai, and CS2 strongest rival missions, and the 600,000 mission) 

I only did the minimum neccessary to get all the characters.


----------



## thizz (Nov 23, 2005)

has anyone bought the game from estarland.com??


----------



## Kashama (Nov 23, 2005)

I actually don't care about chouji/lee as much anymore. the additions they made are really quite fun. the only small gripes i have are that, sakons special should have been something like the split in two and kick your butt, or his down x he goes in your bode( like itachis exploding buunshin) Oh, and im at 100 missions right now. i think ive done pretty well for only playing for a about 30 hours.

 Also, could someone help me find a translation of the game stats menu? ( in the omake section and the picture of kabuto holding a card)

 my gosh, that Sanaime Vs. San-nin battle was horrendous.


----------



## sblymnlcrymnl (Nov 23, 2005)

thizz said:
			
		

> has anyone bought the game from estarland.com??





> Unfortunately, our shipment from Japan for Naruto 4 is currently being
> held up by US Customs. We are working with US Customs to get this
> package cleared by them and have them ready to be shipped out. Currently,
> the estimated clear date for the packages is Friday 11/25, and all order
> ...


So there that is.


----------



## SLEDGE (Nov 23, 2005)

omg you guys!
i am so yellous ( bad english eyh  )
i am gonna buy a game cube in about a month or so, and then i shall order...naruto! and the freeloader
luckely i got some brothers that are very intrested in naruto, so they might want to help out with the budget 
btw: how much does the freeloader cost? and where do you guys buy naruto?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2005)

SLEDGE said:
			
		

> omg you guys!
> i am so yellous ( bad english eyh  )
> i am gonna buy a game cube in about a month or so, and then i shall order...naruto! and the freeloader
> luckely i got some brothers that are very intrested in naruto, so they might want to help out with the budget
> btw: how much does the freeloader cost? and where do you guys buy naruto?



The freeloader cost a little over $20

I buy my import games from 

you can also check out


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 23, 2005)

Lol been a bit since I started talking on this. It seems like everyone is definatly having fun with the game and all the "bad things" about it have been quickly forgotton.

Just few minutes ago I finally unlocked every character after getting Super Kyuubi Naruto. Spent all last night playing so I could make sure I have everyone before Friday...No matter what anyone tells you this game is great. The 3 man cell once you have everyone unlocked with all of the various 3 man selections is great and a joy to play.

I guess only thing left to do is finish up missions and see if there are anything else added like specials....but that is least of my worries now as the game runs fine without it. But if anyone has questions on some chars just let me know,t hough I see someone else managed to unlock them all before me. Yay for dedication!


----------



## sblymnlcrymnl (Nov 23, 2005)

The one friend I usually play GNT3 with hasn't seen past episode 128, so we're going to have to sit down and watch those last 6 episodes before we start on the game.  I'm hoping it shows up Saturday ... I really should have sprung for 2nd day at least. :sad


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 23, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> The freeloader cost a little over $20
> 
> I buy my import games from
> 
> you can also check out


you can also try yes-asia.com or something like that. they have GC bleach  for 51$!!!


----------



## SSJLance (Nov 23, 2005)

Yeah tailed Naruto (that's what I'm going to call him from now on) is really fun to play with, probably my favorite new character, and the Sandaime versus the sannin was a bitch, i beat it with a sliver of my health! I don't know how I'm going to beat the Naruto versus Oro and his gang mission though.


----------



## GekigangerV (Nov 23, 2005)

Zeno said:
			
		

> Thanks GekigangerV. Editing a wiki is nothing more than clicking the 'Edit' button and changing the text. It's quite easy.



It is pretty easy, thanks. BTW, I translated B-149 if anyone was wondering.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2005)

Okay, now that I've unlocked all of the characters I've moved on to the 3-man team matches. The team specials are pretty impressive this time around. I know that there are team specials for specific groups (i.e. Team 7), but how about the other groups such as the sharingan team (sasuke, Itachi, kakashi), Itachi uses his MS, and sasuke and kakashi use their chidori's simutaneously  or the Sanin group (Tsunade, Oro, and Jiryia) each of them summon their creatures. Is there any other group I'm missing other than the standard teams ?


----------



## sblymnlcrymnl (Nov 23, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Okay, now that I've unlocked all of the characters I've moved on to the 3-man team matches. The team specials are pretty impressive this time around. I know that there are team specials for specific groups (i.e. Team 7), but how about the other groups such as the sharingan team (sasuke, Itachi, kakashi), Itachi uses his MS, and sasuke and kakashi use their chidori's simutaneously  or the Sanin group (Tsunade, Oro, and Jiryia) each of them summon their creatures. Is there any other group I'm missing other than the standard teams ?


There are a few others shown here:


Gaara/Lee/Naruto, Temari/Shikamaru/Naruto, and Kankuro/Kiba/Naruto.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks for the pic...okay here's a list of the "team specific special"

Press Forward, X to start special 

	Naruto 		~	Sasuke	 	~ 	Sakura
	Shikamaru     ~       Ino		 ~	Chouji
	Kiba 		  ~ 	  Shino 	   ~ 	Hinata
	Neji 		  ~ 	  Lee 		    ~	TenTen
	Gaara 		~	Kankurou 	~	Temari
*Orochimaru    ~	 	Jiraiya 	 ~ 	Tsunade
	Itachi 		  ~	Sasuke 		  ~ 	Kakashi*
	Kidoumaru	~ 	Jiroubou	~	Sakon
*Orochimaru 	~ 	Kabuto 		~ 	Kimimaro
	Temari 		  ~ 	Shikamaru 
	Kankurou 	 ~	Kiba 		
	Gaara 		   ~ 	Lee 
*

*Bold*: groups that are not standard xD

For the one with only 2 fighters any third person can be added as long as you don't use the third character to launch the attack.


----------



## sblymnlcrymnl (Nov 24, 2005)

Of course you can use the sound four in any combination.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2005)

Okay, I took out the Sasuke CS2 and Orochimaru team special, because I found out there is is none XD 

My favorite team special had to be the Orochimaru, Kimimaro, and kabuto team special...nothing like seeing Oro with a Big-ass sword to brighten ones day


----------



## Kashama (Nov 24, 2005)

SSJLance said:
			
		

> Yeah tailed Naruto (that's what I'm going to call him from now on) is really fun to play with, probably my favorite new character, and the Sandaime versus the sannin was a bitch, i beat it with a sliver of my health! I don't know how I'm going to beat the Naruto versus Oro and his gang mission though.




Yeah, that battle is going to be so hard >_< Naruto vs kimi,oro,and kabuto?!?!


----------



## FFLN (Nov 24, 2005)

*phew* I've been playing so much Naruto that my head hurts.:S It's just very fun when playing with others either in one-on-one or four player free-for-all. It's easy to forget the time when doing so though. *phew* It's been about 4 months since I've put in this many hours on a game though.XD It should cool down after a bit though. Hehe, I probably won't be playing it too much after a week or so.^_^ Maybe I'll just unlock a mission a day or so. It would take quite a while otherwise.

Yeah, One-Tailed Naruto is pretty cool, but I noticed that it's hard to control him. It's easier to chain attacks with CS2 Sasuke.

Oh, and it was actually pretty easy doing the Naruto vs Kimimaro, Kabuto, and Orochimaru mission.


----------



## Kashama (Nov 24, 2005)

I can't seem to unlock CS2 sasuke...I did 120 missions( i didn't count 120 missions when i counted though, i counted 87) But i have everyone of the characters except him and One tail naruto.

EDIT oh yeah, i have a coupon for 5$ off the next play-Asia purchase(it has a code on it) so if anyone still hasn't bought it or if your planning on getting something from play asia before January, Message me. im certain i won't need it, i have GNT 4  '


----------



## Chiru (Nov 24, 2005)

No matter what...I can't seem to get the Strongest Rival: Gai mission. I have just gotten Itachi, so I think I've done 65 missions or so.


----------



## Kashama (Nov 24, 2005)

If worse goes to worst you could always set the difficulty to one.


----------



## Chiru (Nov 24, 2005)

Would that make it easier for Sakura to give me the mission?


----------



## Joey_Boy (Nov 24, 2005)

HHEEELLLLLPPP!!!!!!!!!
is it true that in this game, you can no longer use D-Pad? plz say its not true!


----------



## JayG (Nov 24, 2005)

Joey_Boy said:
			
		

> HHEEELLLLLPPP!!!!!!!!!
> is it true that in this game, you can no longer use D-Pad? plz say its not true!



I won't say.


----------



## Syrah (Nov 24, 2005)

Sorry Joey_Boy, but the D-Pad is unusable un NGT 4...

But eventualy, you'll find out the joystick is more efficient... It's easier to turn over or to double jump...



...MY fingers are too big for that damn D-Pad anyway


----------



## MS81 (Nov 24, 2005)

you guys I'm selling mines. for 50 bucks on Ebay if any1 is instrested.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2005)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> you guys I'm selling mines. for 50 bucks on Ebay if any1 is instrested.




Already? :S 

I just spent 2 1/2 days unlocking everyone...so that is the furthest thing from my mind.  

I can't imagine selling any of my GNT games. *even though I don't play 2 or 3 now much XD* 

Did you at least unlock all the charcaters before deciding to sell it...or did you just decide to sell it after a couple of days of gameplay? 

The loss of the D-Pad was a major setback initially. Before I played this game I have never used an analog stick for a GNT game. It took me about an hour to get use to playing with it, but the fact that I've unlocked all the characters and beaten some of the hardest S-Rank missions is a testatment that anyone can use the analog stick  

After learning the 3-man specials and unlocking all the characters, the only thing's left is to head out to my University and play with close to dozen people waiting to play 4-player mode with all the new characters xD


----------



## Kaki (Nov 24, 2005)

Can somebody tell me how long it took for the game to arrive from liksan? Thanks.......


----------



## Mateus. (Nov 24, 2005)

Im still waiting for mine..From play-asia..


----------



## MS81 (Nov 24, 2005)

*naruto games*

The reason why I'm reason selling bcause I have 2 of them I don't need the other one.

for one you guys that cant order lik-sang or play-asia.


----------



## Seany (Nov 24, 2005)

dam it, still not arrived yet! god it better be here tommorow.


----------



## yatesl (Nov 24, 2005)

* 24-11-2005  	 17:55  	Manchester Piccadilly Depot  	Returned to depot
24-11-2005 	06:45 	Manchester Piccadilly Depot 	Out for delivery*
23-11-2005 	20:22 	Manchester Piccadilly Depot 	Automatic redelivery
23-11-2005 	20:22 	Manchester Piccadilly Depot 	Returned to depot
23-11-2005 	09:27 	Manchester Piccadilly Depot 	Attempted delivery
23-11-2005 	06:56 	Manchester Piccadilly Depot 	Out for delivery


They didn't even *TRY* to deliver it - It seems they just drove round for 12 hours.  

ing I WANT MY GAME.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 24, 2005)

apparently its out of stock in japan my freind ordered one and is expecting it by next week


----------



## Kashama (Nov 24, 2005)

Setting the difficulty to 1 will just make the missions easier to do. granted the 1 vs 3 are still kinda hard, but as soon as you take one of the people out on the 1 vs 3 with the difficulty at that level, its pie.(the sann-nin one is still kinda hard because they deplete your shield so damn fast ><)


----------



## Mateus. (Nov 24, 2005)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> dam it, still not arrived yet! god it better be here tommorow.



Where did u pre order it from? and what shipping method?


----------



## Seany (Nov 24, 2005)

lol well i preordered from ebay, didn't feel like going on playasia, and it usually takes a week for something to arrive, so should be here by tommorow definatley! i hope..


----------



## Mateus. (Nov 24, 2005)

Well i hope i get it tomorrow. fingers crossed.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Nov 25, 2005)

I unlocked all confirmed characters and everything since I got the game....
The only people who are broke that I could find are...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Super Saiyan Naruto
Akamaru
Karasu




And thankfully, Itachi is no longer broken. Nor is Neji. For that matter, everyone is pretty stable, stages are beautiful, and multiplayer was insanely upgraded. Why the hell would any NOT get this game or SELL IT?

Also, in addition to all the things others have found who own this game, I made an exciting discovery!

*Spoiler*: __ 



As you do more of the 300+ missions, new animations for special moves in addition to new backgrounds open up. Hope it helped. Once in multiplayer I did Neji's Hakke Roku Juu Yonshu and the camera went as insane as what happened in Naruto's Naruto Rendan or Ino's Shintenshin no jutsu


 

Hope that helped the other people unlocking stuff. I <3 this game a lot.

Kabuto
CS2 Sasuke
Sasuke without headband

My team that makes this game so worth it.


----------



## yatesl (Nov 25, 2005)

*IT'S HERE!!*

That's a good hour of playing before college.


----------



## Chiru (Nov 25, 2005)

As of an hour ago, I have all characters. ^_^ Now I suddenly feel empty... Good thing is my friends are coming over to play it this weekend.


----------



## hakke (Nov 25, 2005)

I finally got my game this morning(arrived on monday, long story)...

from 10am to 6pm... give or take an hour to eat... and with a friend helping out (by not going insane by myself)

-Got to unlock Orochimaru, so I must have around 65+ missions done
-Kisame challenged me and I unlocked him
-stages... I dont remember how many are unlocked, but in the missiones I?ve seen many... around 8 new stages, which is pretty good I guess(for all the lazy work they did all around).
-Main menu changed to winter setting.

not bad for 1 day... tomorrow nite I?ll have some help to finish the tedious work to unlock the remaining characters.


----------



## Ziko (Nov 25, 2005)

How does these S rank missons show up?
I really want Kabuto,Kyuubi Naruto and Kisame!!!


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 25, 2005)

^Just pure dumb luck.

You can get Gai's at any time in the game; just need to be lucky.

For the Kabuto one, you need to have Tsunade unlocked though, and for the Kyuubi Naruto w/one-tail, you need CS2 Sasuke.


----------



## Syrah (Nov 25, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> ^Just pure dumb luck.
> 
> You can get Gai's at any time in the game; just need to be lucky.
> 
> For the Kabuto one, you need to have Tsunade unlocked though, and for the Kyuubi Naruto w/one-tail, you need CS2 Sasuke.




couldn't have said it better...


i'll only add that KyubiNaruto is the most powerful/fast character you ever saw in all NGTs...

 loves KyubiNaruto 


Saaaaaasukeeeeeeeeeee.... kyu


----------



## yatesl (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm back - Time to complete this story mode.

I can't find that menu translation guide in this theme.


----------



## Kashama (Nov 25, 2005)

For some reason CS2 sasuke isn't unlocking for me.. i keep looking in the practice section, but he's not there. maybe there's something else that need to be done?
Im thinking it's something that most people would do anyway( yea i completed story mode) and i've done around 127 missions( i unlocked awakened hinata, a while ago) maybe theres a certain amount of a certain mission i have to do or something =/
 Someone help me ing


----------



## Sasuto (Nov 25, 2005)

can you guys make videos of tail-nartuo and cs2 sasuke please???


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 25, 2005)

there is a video of cs2 sasuke and his supers against kyubi, it's back a few pages


----------



## yatesl (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm in love with this game, although CS2 Sasuke was kicking Jiraiya's ass for about an hour.


----------



## Chiru (Nov 26, 2005)

I love this game. I love being One-Tailed Kyuubi Naruto. He's pure pwnage. Still, my favorite character introduced in this game is Tayuya.


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 26, 2005)

i need shadow mode!!!! ive done like 150 missions or so, and am yet to complete 5 S rank ones, what do i have to do to unlock it????

also yeah this game rules, only problem is those missions where u have to hit iruka with big combos.. umm  all it takes it one tap of the X button with Neji


----------



## FFLN (Nov 26, 2005)

*grumbles* I can only play this game for an hour or so before my head begins to ache.:S Well... moreso when I'm doing those C-Rank missions. It takes a bit longer with multiple players though, since people switch in and out depending upon the winners and losers.

Hm, has anyone seen a different pre and post fight scene for Souken Hinata? The only ones I remember are the "Ikimasu" and "Korega Souken no Chikara". Hm.=\ She's less talkative than Hinata. *sigh* Otherwise, I'll just wait until I've unlocked the sound test for her and check on there... although that will take a while considering how boring those "missions" are.

You unlock S-Rank missions by getting lucky and having them pop up. I just kept on going back forth between the start screen and the menu, in order to get all of the missions to be given out.


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 26, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> You unlock S-Rank missions by getting lucky and having them pop up. I just kept on going back forth between the start screen and the menu, in order to get all of the missions to be given out.


hahaha u smart ass i did the exact same thing!


----------



## Kashama (Nov 26, 2005)

I know most of us are over this, but i saw something interesting that makes perfect sense. those moves, the special ones that we all wanted to be in the anime, and for the game to "follow the anime"...
 All of those specials were truly "desperation" specials, which required tons of chakra( well not chouji's/lee's but ill get to that) and they also were the things to obliterate the enemy. So if we did have those, then They would be really overpowered(like some characters *cough*)

   Then how would the game punish you? youd still only lose your chakra bar, and also the specials would be pretty overpowered. With lee's i can't really put that much info for him, but oh well.
  Neiji, wouldn't it do 2x the damage of his regular 64? that'd be overpowered. and chouji would lose a huge chunk of his life/life degen to do the pill poppin. well i guess that could be solved with transformations like lee's gates.

Question: are you guys sure the difficulty has nothing to do with missions? because it's hard to do 1 vs 3 on difficulty 2, what difficulty are you guys using?


----------



## FFLN (Nov 26, 2005)

Just use 1. It's not like you're playing the missions for a challenge anyway.


----------



## yatesl (Nov 26, 2005)

I use 2. 'Cause I'm bad ass, like that.  The game isn't exactly hard, anyway.

By the way, what do you do for those "Strongest Rival" A Rank missions? I have one for Jiraiya, and I've played through (with a guest appearance from Orochimaru, which was kind), but it didn't say mission complete or anything.

Do I have to finish them with specials or something?


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 26, 2005)

Strongest rival A rank missions?

I'm only familiar with the S-rank ones.


----------



## yatesl (Nov 26, 2005)

Hmm... On the GameFAQs guide (which I'm using for translation), it says "023- Strongest Rival - Jiraiya", under A Missions.

You have to be Jiraiya on the mission, so I assumed it was right.  Could anybody tell me what to do in the mission anyway, if it's not a Strongest Rival?


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 26, 2005)

024. Finish score attack without using a continue using Jiraiya. Defeat the rival that'll pop-up.

All you got to do is beat the score attack mode and fight whoever comes out to fight you. Mind you, I think you need to make Jiraiya's point quota of 80,000.


----------



## Seany (Nov 26, 2005)

OMG still not got it yet!  i can't wait any longer.


----------



## yatesl (Nov 26, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> 024. Finish score attack without using a continue using Jiraiya. Defeat the rival that'll pop-up.
> 
> All you got to do is beat the score attack mode and fight whoever comes out to fight you. Mind you, I think you need to make Jiraiya's point quota of 80,000.



Cheers.  Where did you get that from? Did you translate it yourself?


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 26, 2005)

Fight the power man!


----------



## yatesl (Nov 26, 2005)

: Double rep for you, my friend.


----------



## Fususu Manasusu (Nov 26, 2005)

I want my game! It has been shipped on 18th.
5-14 days
I hope, i don't have to wait 'till next friday.
I really need some distraction from real-life.
Love can be unbelievable painful.:sad 
Besides that, i want to play with....erm...all of the new chars and i'm one of those, who still believe in new surprise specials from the sound-arc.:


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 26, 2005)

The game would've been 10/10 perfect in my book if it included those specials.

Don't get me wrong though, I'm not one of those people who're bitching and moaning about it. This game is WELL worth the money.

9.9/10 XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2005)

I have to say the game was pretty sweet 9.5/10 

The missions are pretty challenging and numerous (although kind of repetitive, i.e. 10-person survival mode for every charcater) But the game has some pretty cool upgrades. 3-Man team specials are my fav. upgrade (like Team Orochimaru, Kabuto, Kimmaro,-->gotta love Oro's sword xD). The character additions such as the Sound 4, Kimmaro, Awakened Hinata, Kisame, Kabuto, Kyuubi Naruto, CS2 Sasuke are welcomed additions that keeps the game play fresh. I know some people complained about not having a 3rd special for the other characters, but it isn't so much of a big deal to me. It just leaves more possibilities for the next GNT game, plus they tweaked a few of the moves (i.e. Naruto's Kage Bunshin no jutsu, instead of the sexy-no jutsu) and different cameras angles for certain specials. All in all the game is a definite must-buy for naruto fans.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 26, 2005)

can someone tell me what game this is from? thanks


----------



## Fususu Manasusu (Nov 26, 2005)

could be NH3....the little pictures are the same as the ones on the nh3-homepage. at least i think so...


----------



## yatesl (Nov 26, 2005)

Woe is me - I'm having trouble on a C-Rank mission.

# 002. Gain 100 000 in single player score attack using Sasuke.

I can only gain roughly half that.  Any tips?


----------



## Kaki (Nov 26, 2005)

Turn the diffiulty down, pratice, get better kick ASS!!  and don't give up....


----------



## sblymnlcrymnl (Nov 26, 2005)

Try turning the damage down.


----------



## Deathinstinct (Nov 26, 2005)

> # 002. Gain 100 000 in single player score attack using Sasuke.
> 
> I can only gain roughly half that. Any tips?


I don't actually have this game yet, so forgive me if I say something stupid.  But assuming the scoring is similar to that of the third game.  Then the best method is to use attacks which hit alot, but do very little damage.  Examples are several character's Forward-A Fire (such as Sasuke), and Orochimaru/Anko's snakes.


----------



## Parn1024 (Nov 26, 2005)

Kakihara, where you find the screen of NH3???? :amazed


----------



## Kashama (Nov 26, 2005)

THE BEST way to do it is too aset the number of matches higher, if you do that, its pie. also, do the katon gokakyuu, it does quite a few hits.

 Anyone else tried havning two CS2 sasuke's doing their down x at the same time? ownage. and i can't beleive that fireball is blockable.... unbeleivable.

 Also i just realized, when naruto dowes back x and goes kyuubi, he takeks MUCH moe damage than before which i think is unfair seeing as how his life degenerates as well.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 26, 2005)

I didn't do the Two Sasuke's with Down +X.....but me and my friends this weekend did however have Sasuke use his giant Fireball Against Kimimaro's Bone Graveyard....Let me put it this way the nose it made was weird as they fought and we were afraid the game would freeze/blow up.

The same is true for Zabuza if you launch it into his Down+X. It will prevent him from behind hurt as he spins like a top and cuts away at the fireballs.


----------



## Tsunade-Hime (Nov 26, 2005)

is it true that if you already have part 3 in your memory card, u can immediately unlock missions by B on menu and start on title sceens? 'cause ive been doing that a million times and no scrolls appear...


----------



## Zenou (Nov 26, 2005)

I keep hearing "Oh this character is broken" etc. What do you mean? Just that the character is cheap, or is actually bugged? How is Itachi no longer "broken"?


----------



## FFLN (Nov 26, 2005)

Itachi wasn't "broken", but he was just overwhelming for new or moderate players because of his ability to attack from anywhere. One-Tailed Naruto isn't really "broken", but... he is pretty strong and deals alot of damage while easily breaking through guards.

I actually find teleporting characters to be more difficult to fight though. I still have to get my sidestep timing down right.

Anyway, alot of people will complain about any character that seems to have anything out of the ordinary. Heck, I was reading about how some guys are going to ban Sakon/Ukon from their tournaments because he has "Armor" and can block specials, not to mention his Rashoumon special. He's not what I would consider broken, but he can be difficult with those on, not invincible though. The only character we really don't use is Akamaru. We don't use Karasu much either, but people are still free to use it. Akamaru on the other hand can be difficult to deal with... although he does seem to be easier to counter in this game.


----------



## SSJLance (Nov 26, 2005)

The whole "broken" thing I don't get, if people are saying Itachi is any less "broken" than he was in the last game then they are dumb, I mean he plays exactly the same as in the 3rd game, and while Tailed Naruto is pretty strong I don't think that he is over powerd, a skilled player could defeat him, i.e. you have to beat him with CS2 Sasuke to obtain him so, he isn't that bad.


----------



## yatesl (Nov 27, 2005)

Oh my God, thanks to the person who said do Sasuke's Forward and A fireball move.

Still on the same settings (One round, Level 2 enemies), and I have 126701 points already, and I'm only on round 5.

I have a feeling I'll get at least three times the target points by the time I get to CS2 Sasuke.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 27, 2005)

How many charachters are in this game, and is the last one drunk lee?  
Also how many specials do each have, including justus.......


----------



## Zenou (Nov 27, 2005)

No, there is no drunk Lee. Including Jutsu's? Then it's different for each character. Most characters have 2 supers.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks, How many charachters total? 
I thought I saw in one of the links that if you complete all missions you get drunk lee.....


----------



## hakke (Nov 27, 2005)

After playing these few days(100 missions and plenty of versus action)...

Wow, the action is so much more intense than before... the "little" gameplay tweaks really change the gameplay a lot... which leads me to believe 8ing spent their time refining the gameplay, because you just cant add features and expect it to play any good.

Sidestepping in particular, normal and running, have much greater impact; as example, Itachi is not the "noobie abusable" character he used to be in A.

All long range fighters got weaker cuz if this... and close range sidestep(3 bodies apart) is way to unpredictable this time around, which is GREAT... in GNT3, "ok, ill wait till you sidestep and then ill punish you" was everyday's lunch... not anymore.

the only horrible thing in the game is... the character select screen(which seem cant handle loading 37*6 times models), there's no random select, the game models are shown instead of art from the series. The characters select screen fails because there are so many characters and you dont have quick access. just horrible.

and I lied, the 2 most horrible thing(2nd because you can ignore it) is that damn awakened Hinata... wow she's as horrible a concept I imagined her to be.

[joke]
Running with this foul concept... GNT5 will surely have:

-Awakened Rock Lee, with Sasuke's moves and Sharingan to boot.
-Awakened Naruto, with Hokage outfit and 9 tails of power, no drawbacks.
-Awakened Mizuki, with.. NO, not a different model NEVER, just Mizuki 's face pasted on Oro's body with different color.


[/joke]

As you can see, its easy to create these kind of characters, just pathetic...Narutards can get their dose of fanboyism on the NH series, I hope they leave GNT series out of these crazy antics...


----------



## Kashama (Nov 27, 2005)

yatesl said:
			
		

> Oh my God, thanks to the person who said do Sasuke's Forward and A fireball move.
> 
> Still on the same settings (One round, Level 2 enemies), and I have 126701 points already, and I'm only on round 5.
> 
> I have a feeling I'll get at least three times the target points by the time I get to CS2 Sasuke.




No problem. Also, i knopw it's probably over but Forward b, a, b,b,a will do a bigger combo ending with fire, useless a it's late though


----------



## FFLN (Nov 27, 2005)

Side-stepping seems to work better in this game. It was harder to do so in GNT3.

I also dislike the way they did the character select screen. It's a pain when loading up 4 models.

Awake Hinata is a pretty strong character, but they didn't put much effort into her, considering her rather lackluster outfit and few voice-overs. They most likely added her in to try and make their game more appealing to some players.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 27, 2005)

> Narutards can get their dose of fanboyism on the NH series, I hope they leave GNT series out of these crazy antics...


  What _crazy antics _are in NH?

How many charachters are there?


----------



## Splyte (Nov 27, 2005)

this game is so good. i dont even care about no new supers, the only thing i dont like is the character selection screen


----------



## Demonic_Ice (Nov 27, 2005)

I still didn't preorder the game yet -.-
 o well, from wat I heard lately, the game seems pretty awesome, too bad theres no new specials...but I don't really care -.^


----------



## Kaki (Nov 27, 2005)

Good old lazy 8ing.....


----------



## Chiru (Nov 27, 2005)

Am I the only one who feels 8ing ripped us off... The lack of supers from the latest arc... C'mon. That's really lazy...

*Here are my predictions for GNT5:*


*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto
-Post-Timeskip Version, w/ the Pre-Timeskip Version as other costume.
-Rasengan as "X" super.
-Kyuubi Mode as "Back + X".
-Oodama Rasengan as "Down + X" super.
-Pretty much same in-game combos as in GNT4.

Sakura
-Post-Timeskip Version, w/ the Pre-Timeskip Version as other costume.
-Super Punch as "X" super.
-Ground Break (punches ground and it cracks all open) followed by Super Punch as "Down + X" super.
-Pretty much a mix fighting style between Sakura and Tsunade from GNT4.

Chiyo
-Costume would just be what she wears in manga, w/ alt having different colors.
-Would control Sasori's parents like Kankurou controls his puppet. She would be hard to use...
-Fatal Hug By Sasori's Parents as "X" super.
-Puppet Assault as "Down + X" super.
-Her "Back + A" would allow her to poof behind the opponent. She would automatically throw that sealing puppet, effectively taking away a bar of chakra from the opponent and keeping them stuck.

Deidara
-Same clothes as Itachi.
-Would fight similiar to CS2 Sasuke, but rather than gliding, his bird would pop under him and he would fly across the screen (see Temari w/fan gliding).
-His "Charged A" would be big explosive birds, while his "A" would be smaller explosive birds.
-"Down and A" could possibly release exploding spiders. They would move like Shino's bugs.
-For his "X" super he would jump up and throw a giant bomb.
-For his "Down + X" super he would make an exploding clone. Itachi style.

Sasori
-Final form w/ Robe, and final form w/o robe.
-Will not use a puppet in game, but only in supers.
-Puppet attack as "X" super.
-Massive Puppet attack as "Down + X" super.
-Would have a "Forward + A" that shoots his rope out and pulls the enemies towards him. Will also be able to catch people in air.
-Might be kept in Haruka form. Hopefully not...

Gaara
-New Post-Timeskip Costume, w/ Pre-Timeskip as alternate.
-His "X" super will remain the same.
-His current "Down + X" would not suit him post-timeskip so it would be replaced with that attack he used on Deidara.
-Similiar fighting to GNT4. Possibly flying sand as a chakra wasting technique (like Naruto's Kage Bunshin helper in GNT4).

Yondaime Kazekage
-Will replace Kurasu.
-Will have his Iron Sand World Order as "X" super. In game.
-Will have some other iron sand attack as "Down + X" super.
-Will actually be fun and not a waste of space.

Giant Akamaru
-Will replace little stupid Akamaru.
-Will be bad@$$.
-Yeah...
-He'll be awesome to be.
-Might have Kiba riding him like Kurasu had Kankurou controling him (even when alone).

Others...
The others will probably have the technqiues they should have had in this one. They will also have their new costumes. We might see people from the newest manga arc, but I'm doubtful the anime will get that far... Post-timeskip Konohamaru might be in it.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 27, 2005)

*sigh* For some reason, I'm not really looking forward to GNT5. 


*Spoiler*: _manga spoilers_ 



If Naruto and Sakura only get costume changes and a couple of new specials... that would majorly suck. I would prefer it if they changed their fighting style somewhat to fit them better. I would prefer Sasori to actually have his puppets appear like Tayuya's summons, but it does seem more likely that he'll fight like what you suggested. 

Oh, and it's Sandaime Kazekage, not Yondaime Kazekage. I would like it if the Yondaime Hokage is in the next game though. Since there are already so many teleporting characters, it would be no problem to implement his teleports using kunai and the like.




Still, I think alot of people may not have such high expectations of 8ing now for the next GNT game.


----------



## Sariachan (Nov 27, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> *sigh* For some reason, I'm not really looking forward to GNT5.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _manga spoilers_
> ...


Actually I have, since NGNT5 should go out on the Revolution, and it could use the new controller someway.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 27, 2005)

I would be surprised if it came out on the Revolution. If it does come out on that instead of the GC, it'll most likely just be a port though instead of being made specifically for the Revolution. Sort of how Animal Crossing was adapted from originally being an N64 game into a GC game. I don't know if their control system would be good for the Rev though. Most likely, they'll just depend upon attaching the GC controllers to it or a GC controller shell or something.

Ugh. Maybe I've just played too much of it though, so I'm probably just a bit burned out on it.:darn


----------



## FFLN (Nov 28, 2005)

I've heard something like that too. I haven't dealt with it though, so I can't really help you with that. If the regular Freeloader doesn't work, you could try out the Action Replay to see if that's any better.


----------



## Chiru (Nov 28, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> *sigh* For some reason, I'm not really looking forward to GNT5.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _manga spoilers_
> ...



Yeah...

Oops about Yondaime/Sandaime thing. XD I should also have added in young Kakashi, Obito, and Yondaime.


----------



## AssFace (Nov 28, 2005)

how are u guys playing this??  I thought the japanese formats dont' work for american ps2's.


----------



## Seany (Nov 28, 2005)

This is on gamecube so were using freeloader


----------



## yatesl (Nov 28, 2005)

lopsew said:
			
		

> Apologies for asking a question that was probably already asked somewhere in the 80 pages of this thread... I just bought the GameCube Mario Party 7 Bundle, and I've heard the newer systems are not compatible with the GC FreeLoader. Can anyone advise on this??? I'd like to buy this game right now, but won't if my GameCube can't play it...



I bought the white Gamecube last week.  Living in the UK, we may have an older model compared to the USA (or wherever you live), but it works perfectly fine with mine.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 28, 2005)

wow, i'll finally be playing this game today ! I got the pakkun case too, it's about the size of a real pug!  Too bad there's no new specials though, I tried a couple of rounds with Lee though, it plays faster.  

Some of you guys are burned out already? Haha, start looking to get Bleach then


----------



## Kaki (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey, naruto where did you order your game form?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 28, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Hey, naruto where did you order your game form?



I got mine from play asia.  I'm thinking of trying yes-asia for bleach


----------



## Kaki (Nov 28, 2005)

Could you tell me how long delivery took, and did you say that they sent you a free goodie with it?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 28, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Could you tell me how long delivery took, and did you say that they sent you a free goodie with it?


haha, funny story, I had it delivered to a friend in the area who was gonna visit me for thanksgiving.  The shipping was local, and it was delivered in a few days.  I still had to wait for it though 

If you are in the US and ordered thru free shipping, I heard it was up to 2 weeks delivery or something like that.

I did get the pakkun controller holder, it's kinda funny.

I just printed out all the guides and crap, and binded them! I'll be needing those to unlock everything


----------



## FFLN (Nov 28, 2005)

Yes, I'm somewhat burned out on it. I think I'll take it easy when it comes to the Bleach game. I got the cheapest shipping for that one, so it'll probably take about a week or so to come in.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 28, 2005)

wow, lucky you naruto, and the pakkun thing was inluded with it from play asia?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 28, 2005)

hehe, yeah it was included, but I'm sure it was pre-order gift, you should ask if it's still available if u will order.

Since Bleach is new you shouldn't get burned out on it too fast.  NGT 4 is alot like 3 even though there was lots of changes too.  Also I never played a game with sword fighting, so I have no idea how the game play will work.
(Well, I did play some Tekken..and some other 3D fighters, but not many)


----------



## Kaki (Nov 28, 2005)

You never played soul calaber?  
How many charachters are in GTN4?


----------



## Chiru (Nov 28, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm somewhat burned out on it.



As am I. The second that I got Kyuubi Naruto w/ One Tail I felt sad. There was nothing left for me to do. Now I am waiting for NH3 and GNT5. I NEED post-timeskipness! :sad


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 28, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> You never played soul calaber?
> How many charachters are in GTN4?


Nah, I'm not sure if I played soul caliber, but I can't remember a game I played cept Mortal Kombat for PS2?, where the characters use weapons against weapons fighting.  

Naruto 4 has ...like 31 characters i think?


----------



## Kaki (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks.......
Soul Calaber is kinda a big game.......and totaly wepons......


----------



## Splyte (Nov 28, 2005)

there are 37 characters


----------



## Kaki (Nov 28, 2005)

Thank you very much Matt, did you find if there is a drunk lee or not?


----------



## FFLN (Nov 28, 2005)

Chiru said:
			
		

> As am I. The second that I got Kyuubi Naruto w/ One Tail I felt sad. There was nothing left for me to do. Now I am waiting for NH3 and GNT5. I NEED post-timeskipness! :sad



*sigh* It's going to take a while to unlock everything in the game.:sad It's no fun playing against a level 3 computer, so there's still level 4 to be unlocked.

I'm not really burned out on the game itself, but just playing them.:xp I felt like I was overloaded on it, but now that I haven't really been playing it... my head's feeling better. That's why I'll take it easy on the Bleach game. I should probably try to keep it to an hour of play or so and take breaks... like Nintendo suggests in their game manuals.

There should still be Pakkun controller cases, depending upon how much they have in stock. The sooner you order, the likelier it'll be that you'll get one.

No Drunk Lee, but he does a cool combo special with Gaara that... sort of looks like his Drunken Fist style. Oh yeah, and Gaara also does Suna Shigure in that combo special too.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 28, 2005)

i keep getting missions popping up and stuff...how do i know when i passed a mission, my first was C-get 90000 with hinata? 

anyway, it's gonna be harder to translate all the text in this game , it just pops up anytime.  Any of those story mode dialogue translations?  I only saw fight translations


----------



## FFLN (Nov 28, 2005)

I don't think there are translations for the story mode yet.

When the missions pop up, you can just decline them and get another one to pop up by going back to the start screen and then entering the menu screen again. Just repeat and you'll get the missions alot faster this way. You know that you've passed a mission when they say, "Ninmu Seikou" or something like that. Also Sakura will say something like, "Obeteto" after you complete a mission.


----------



## hakke (Nov 29, 2005)

I finally unlocked cs2 and 1T kyuubi today... and I still feel the need to finish the rest... to get all the unockables (no I dont expect more characters).

But yea, its kinda sad to unlock teh last secret character.. but I know the real challenge begins... dont you have friends to play conpetitive fights? with all the characters available, the challenge is greaters...

at least 7 friends give me a good run for my money, and the gameplay tweaks are great improvements... GNT3 sounds dull now compared to what GNT 4 offers.

As for the Bleach game, dont talk like its going to give you the same experience, I heard the other Bleach fighters as average only, and even if the GC one is developed by Sega, its the 1st of the series... so dont expect the gameplay to be as polished as the 4th sequel of a franchise (GNT).


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 29, 2005)

haha, yeah, i bet bleach for gc will someday be like naruto GNT 1  can you imagine it compared to NGT 4?  Anybody go back and play NGT 3 yet?  I bet you will feel messed up.


----------



## hakke (Nov 29, 2005)

lopsew said:
			
		

> Apologies for asking a question that was probably already asked somewhere in the 80 pages of this thread... I just bought the GameCube Mario Party 7 Bundle, and I've heard the newer systems are not compatible with the GC FreeLoader. Can anyone advise on this??? I'd like to buy this game right now, but won't if my GameCube can't play it...



Not true, My friend went and bought a new gamecube (that exact bundle you got) just so he could play MY GNT4... we had no problems playing it on that system.

The old black cube my friend had(old as hell) simply didnt load the FreeLoader .6b I have


----------



## Manetheren (Nov 29, 2005)

Well, I just ordered my copy from Lik-Sang today.

used the free shipping since I am too cheap to pay for it.

plus at the latest it will arrive right as school gets out for the holidays (Or permanently in my case D)


----------



## Sariachan (Nov 29, 2005)

My copy of the game isn't arrived yet, but I think it's only a matter of few days.  ^^

Reading some previous posts, I can't wait to try the special combo!


----------



## EgoGone (Nov 30, 2005)

I find it kinda funny a few people are sayin they feel sad when they unlock all the characters in NGNT4. The whole point about a great fighter game such as this one is to unlock all the characters then beat the crap out of all ur friends. 

Im gonna be the happiest man in the world when i finally get all the characters, not friggin sad.

Anywayz thats my 2 cents.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 30, 2005)

i feel like this game is the limits of the GC for naruto, which is to say, I wouldn't want to get NGT 5 if it was for GC.  The upgrade in game play makes for a better game, but the analog stick , I find it difficult to dash with that.  The sidestep is sweet though.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 30, 2005)

Yeah, it is difficult to dash using it, but you get used to it. I've only used the analog stick with the GNT games, so I can't really compare it to the D-pad. It's just that sometimes the command doesn't go through as well.

I don't think anyone's sad, but people are still somewhat disappointed.


----------



## hakke (Nov 30, 2005)

I never used the D-pad in GNt3... but Im thinking more and more that they didnt take out the Dpad on purpose... more like they disabled it to do some testing and at the last minute rush, they forget to enable it again... maybe they will realize that and release the 2nd shipment fixed.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 30, 2005)

It was a mistake, but I think they know about it, and if not, they don't care that much.....


----------



## Seany (Nov 30, 2005)

nooo! still not arrived yet  , can't believe it, been two weeks..


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 30, 2005)

it's harder to get characters and stuff without money....i only got sakon and tayuya right now, Sound 4 are really cool though


----------



## Syrah (Nov 30, 2005)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> it's harder to get characters and stuff without money....i only got sakon and tayuya right now, Sound 4 are really cool though



Just wait until you unlock either 1 Tailed Naruto, Kimimaro or Kabuto... These are possibly the best new characters in the game...  



BTW, do you guys notice the camera changes in some of the supers ?
ie : Naruto's "Uzumaki Naruto Rendan"'s animation changes from time to time, but i don't know what makes the difference... can anyone answer my query ??


----------



## FFLN (Nov 30, 2005)

I think it's just random.

It doesn't take that long to unlock characters if you do the right missions.

You shouldn't pre-order games from eBay.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 30, 2005)

Syrah said:
			
		

> Just wait until you unlock either 1 Tailed Naruto, Kimimaro or Kabuto... These are possibly the best new characters in the game...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the camera moves around during supers now.  If you ever did "watch" mode (not timer) you can watch PC play itself, and set the camera angle to various angles or to swing around the fight.  It's cool.

So after I do some C missions, should I do the 5 KO B missions?


----------



## Syrah (Nov 30, 2005)

no, you'd rather unlock the "10 win survival" missions, 'cause they're really easy and fast to complete... Just beat ten characters (1 round each), and exit at the 11th one... Good way to unlock everyone...
after that, go for the combos missions if you haven't done them yet, and then on time and score attacks (good character for score attacks : Sandaime, good chara for time attacks : kiba, lee or naruto, since they can be the fastest characters if well used )


----------



## hakke (Nov 30, 2005)

I followed the gamefaqs guide to unlock...

after you unlock as many missions as possible...

Do the easy combos ones.. the ones that have numbers 3 to 10 in the description.
Then the 5 KO... beat 5 opponents using special move, you can quit when the 6th fight starts, it still counts
then do the kill 10 guys missions, nothing fancy and quick

after you unlock a character... these missions for that characters shouldd be revealed... again, if you already unlocked all the missions available, after you unlock a character... at least 4 missions should appear, keep pressing start then B until sakura gives you no more missions.



> It was a mistake, but I think they know about it, and if not, they don't care that much.....


 Again its no an option that wound change gameplay in any way, and there's no logical reason to disable the option... AND the game was obviously rushed... good thing the gameplay tweaks weren't, I just LOVE the changes.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 30, 2005)

yeah, i can't think of any place where analog is used that Dpad would have a conflict.

Also, you can see the rush because Kidomarou's special isn't right, he makes an arrow and all of a sudden has a bow?  it's so sudden


----------



## Kaki (Nov 30, 2005)

That's good old' GTN for you.....


----------



## sblymnlcrymnl (Nov 30, 2005)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> Also, you can see the rush because Kidomarou's special isn't right, he makes an arrow and all of a sudden has a bow?  it's so sudden


Well he's not really hanging off of anything either, so it's just all kinds of messed up.


----------



## hakke (Dec 1, 2005)

jeebuz guys, stop going all technical all of sudden... The spidey games are great and most have him swinging webs out of nowhere. And I didnt even mention than dumb Hinata hack.... waitaminute, I just did. opps.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 1, 2005)

Hinata doesn't hack, She's just that good lol


----------



## Nost (Dec 1, 2005)

only got the game at the begining of this week, (thanks piracey!)

Ive gotta say the graphics hav been upped for the better, Narutos face looks 100% better.

Also i like Narutos new back-A bushin move, makes it feel more Naruto, although I miss the sexy-no jutsu


----------



## FFLN (Dec 1, 2005)

Sexy no jutsu sort of sucked.=\ It was very slow to form and no one is going to just attack you if you're holding it. They'll just let you drain your own chakra while either waiting for you to dispel it or they'll come and try to throw you. Kage Bunshin was definitely a move for the better.

The graphics on the older characters were definitely upped. Naruto looks ALOT better and more... cute... I guess. Oh, and the Sharingan looks alot more detailed in this game than in the previous ones. I could actually see the tomoe this time... unless I'm thinking of something else involving the Sharingan.


----------



## Mateus. (Dec 1, 2005)

My order has still not come d00d.
Its been 13 days now.


----------



## Seany (Dec 1, 2005)

dawn did you buy from ebay also? if you did then your not the only one waiting


----------



## Mateus. (Dec 1, 2005)

I pre ordered it from Play-asia. I wonder what happened to it. =/


----------



## Seany (Dec 1, 2005)

oh to bad , maybe they could of ran out of stock.


----------



## Mateus. (Dec 1, 2005)

Lol no. It was already shipped on the 18th of Nov. It will definately come within the next 2 days.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 1, 2005)

too bad ten ten didn't get an update, she's the best character!!! 
they should of given her nunchuks or staff to fight with.


----------



## squanman (Dec 1, 2005)

I got mine today! Yay!

I was really excited at first and I immediately tried out the new sound guys. But once I got to the actual missions ... soooo booooring!

The game is a drag really, it's playing the same old routine over and over with the same old characters from GNT3 (apart from those tiny tweaks, "hoorah!") ... I honestly don't know what to do to make those missions exciting. Then I looked at the unlock list and my motivation didn't exactly go up ... All those boring missions just to get Karasu and Akamaru ... finish this in 15 minutes, get a score of 100000 here, ... And there's like 360 or so of 'm!

No, the game is a dissapointment so far. At least they could 've add some new moves or specials to the old characters to make those missions worth playing.


----------



## Splyte (Dec 1, 2005)

i agree the missions do get boring, but i recommend for now you do the survival ones because they are only 10 fights and super fast and then later on when you unlock shadow mode and the shadow mode missions(kill 20 guys) it will go really fast.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2005)

Nicely said man.....


----------



## hakke (Dec 1, 2005)

UzumakiHyuugaRendan said:
			
		

> Hinata doesn't hack, She's just that good lol


emm... what are you talking about? im not talking about if she's good or not...its a hack because its one character with another one's moves and combos, from a programing POV, one just has to make a model move and hit with the set moves of another character. Time constraints combined with Lazyness got birth to Awakened Hinata.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2005)

Time constraints combined with Lazyness got birth to Awakened Hinata, or the entier GTN 4.......


----------



## hakke (Dec 1, 2005)

that's kinda obvious, but my point was that they needed another character fast, and AH was it, easier than putting new moves on Asumas skin, which easily wound've been the 2nd option.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea, they don't have enough moves to be making such hacks.....


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 1, 2005)

*im still waiting on mine too...damn it man, i never had GNT3 so im still excited. Plus me and all my friends get together and play free for alls and team battles every weekend. *


----------



## hakke (Dec 1, 2005)

AbaraiRenji said:
			
		

> *im still waiting on mine too...damn it man, i never had GNT3 so im still excited. Plus me and all my friends get together and play free for alls and team battles every weekend. *



wow, dont get the wrong idea... GNT4 is awesome by itself, and improved in every aspect over GNT3(expect the char select screen), but the game feels rushed because obvious eyecandy is missing and we as fanboys surely dont react the right way...


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 1, 2005)

hakke said:
			
		

> wow, dont get the wrong idea... GNT4 is awesome by itself, and improved in every aspect over GNT3(expect the char select screen), but the game feels rushed because obvious eyecandy is missing and we as fanboys surely dont react the right way...


Do you think its still worth the money? I never had GNT3 i only had GNT2 so i know its much improved over that one. So the whole mission part of the game just isnt as good as it should be?...yeah i've been reading what u guys have been saying about lack of new supers and jutsu's. Even im upset with that one and i know its still a upgrade over the version i have. I hope I dont get burnt out on this, i played GNT2 for at least 3 months straight everyday w/o breaks but now the more and more i hear about it seems as if its just not as empressive. Out of 10 what would you give it?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2005)

I'd give it a 5.5 I'd play it but only if it came out and smacked me in the face.......
Just play GTN3 and if you have a PS2 .....NH3.........


----------



## hakke (Dec 1, 2005)

AbaraiRenji said:
			
		

> Do you think its still worth the money? I never had GNT3 i only had GNT2 so i know its much improved over that one. So the whole mission part of the game just isnt as good as it should be?...yeah i've been reading what u guys have been saying about lack of new supers and jutsu's. Even im upset with that one and i know its still a upgrade over the version i have. I hope I dont get burnt out on this, i played GNT2 for at least 3 months straight everyday w/o breaks but now the more and more i hear about it seems as if its just not as empressive. Out of 10 what would you give it?



Never played GNT2... but you didnt play GNT3... 4 will blow you away. all of us complaining are those that played GNT3 to death.

score... hmm tuff.

gameplay: 9, all the enhancements really make you not look back to GNT3 ever.
graphics: 8, bland compared to that the CG can do, but its true to the series and the graphics were retouched from last year.

For those that played GNT3, GNT4 gameplay shines over it, worth the price alone.

For those that only played GNT2 (it had 22 characters... with clones and all!!! GNT4 has 35+ characters not including karasu akamaru), GNT4 is a must play.




			
				Kakihara said:
			
		

> I'd give it a 5.5 I'd play it but only if it came out and smacked me in the face.......
> Just play GTN3 and if you have a PS2 .....NH3.........



wha? Now I know you haven't played played GNT4... which is GNT3 but with everything improved, yet you're telling him to play a lesser game.


----------



## squanman (Dec 1, 2005)

hakke said:
			
		

> because obvious eyecandy is missing and we as fanboys surely dont react the right way...



It's not the eyecandy itself, it's logic and potential that were left out completely.


For those that never had a GNT before, great game. But unfortunately, it's the same price for everyone. And I feel a bit robbed at the moment. 60 euros for an add-on is just too much. I don't want to start up another discussion again but that's just how I feel.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea, its just not worth it......


----------



## hakke (Dec 1, 2005)

squanman said:
			
		

> It's not the eyecandy itself, it's logic and potential that were left out completely.
> 
> 
> For those that never had a GNT before, great game. But unfortunately, it's the same price for everyone. And I feel a bit robbed at the moment. 60 euros for an add-on is just too much. I don't want to start up another discussion again but that's just how I feel.



I know, I feel the same way, but I was talking to AbaraiRenji, who didnt get GNT3.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 1, 2005)

temari is kinda overpowered...i can sit back and blow the fan all day, and win...


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2005)

Thats good to know, but surely she is below Itachi, and Kyubi Naruto, cs2 sasuke ect....


----------



## sblymnlcrymnl (Dec 2, 2005)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> temari is kinda overpowered...i can sit back and blow the fan all day, and win...


Temari is my main, and I can say with complete confidence that she is in no way overpowered.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 2, 2005)

Temari's pretty good. I found some combo breaks with her today that help to make her even better.


----------



## hakke (Dec 2, 2005)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> temari is kinda overpowered...i can sit back and blow the fan all day, and win...



im afraid you are reffering to the CPU battles... anyone with half a brain will run  and sidestep so fast Temari will look like she's in slow motion.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 2, 2005)

ten ten kills temari in ngt, too bad she got punked in the anime


----------



## FFLN (Dec 2, 2005)

Not really. I'd call them about even. Their pros and cons balance out.


----------



## Mateus. (Dec 2, 2005)

Got my copy today. =) 
Cant wait to go home and play it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> Not really. I'd call them about even. Their pros and cons balance out.




I agree, it doesn't seem like either character has a distinct advantage over another. Although I do favor Temari a bit more, but it's just more personal preference


----------



## Fususu Manasusu (Dec 2, 2005)

My copy still hasn't arrived although it should, because it's been exactly 2 weeks now since play asia shipped it...


----------



## Mateus. (Dec 2, 2005)

Kintus Maximus said:
			
		

> My copy still hasn't arrived although it should, because it's been exactly 2 weeks now since play asia shipped it...



I bet you will recieve it tomoz.


----------



## sblymnlcrymnl (Dec 2, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> Temari's pretty good. I found some combo breaks with her today that help to make her even better.


Really?  I haven't found any of her breaks especially useful so far.  Maybe into down+A for anti-KnJ, but other than that they're rather limited.


----------



## Fususu Manasusu (Dec 2, 2005)

Dawn. said:
			
		

> I bet you will recieve it tomoz.



I hope so... 
Me wants kyuubi-action!!!.....and kimimaro...and sasuke cs2...and kisame..and kabuto.and and and and


----------



## Kaki (Dec 2, 2005)

So Kabuto was  not in GTN 3?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 2, 2005)

nope, he is not in there


----------



## Kaki (Dec 2, 2005)

Meh, dosn't matter much anyway, sasuke and naruto are the most improtant changes.......


----------



## squanman (Dec 2, 2005)

Kintus Maximus said:
			
		

> I hope so...
> Me wants kyuubi-action!!!.....and kimimaro...and sasuke cs2...and kisame..and kabuto.and and and and



Well you'll have to get trough a bizillion routine missions first if you wanna play 'm ... so the wait goes on even if your copy arrives.

Damnit, I'm now trying to win those 1 vs 3 S-rank missions. They could as well put a slot-machine in there and let us just win 'm by chance. It requires just THAT amount of luck. I mean, there I am with Naruto vs combolicious Kimimaro, rehealing Kabuto and kunai-whoring Orochimaru ... I don't even like playing with Naruto.

EDIT: just made it, now off to the third vs the 3 sannin ... chances don't look too good either.

EDIT2: wow, just pulled off that one too, must post here more while playing GNT4 ... it sooth my aura


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 2, 2005)

i still haven't done 20+ missions...not enough time ..unless i quit my job!


----------



## Mateus. (Dec 2, 2005)

D00d, Any quick way to unlock characters? The missions take alot of time. ><


----------



## squanman (Dec 2, 2005)

You could buy a pet monkey and let him do the missions.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 2, 2005)

it takes a monkey to do some of these missions...i can't imagine finishing 360 of these.  but at least the A and S rank sound more interesting


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 2, 2005)

if anything at least there's lots of replay value, dbl post x2 score!


----------



## FFLN (Dec 2, 2005)

I did all of the S-Ranked missions that I received so far... except for the 600,000 point one. They're probably the most fun compared to the others.

There's a faq on Gamefaqs which should help you guys out when it comes to unlocking characters quickly. I've posted some tips for doing so in this thread, but... I don't really feel like posting them over again.:sweat


----------



## sblymnlcrymnl (Dec 2, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> I did all of the S-Ranked missions that I received so far... except for the 600,000 point one.


That one's easy if you use Temari.  Hell, I did the A-Rank score 300,000 mission with damage on 3 and one round fights.  I actually broke 400,000.


----------



## squanman (Dec 2, 2005)

Aaargh!!! Damnit 10 people in 6 minutes is so hard!!! I fought like crazy with Itachi but the CPU just thinks it's funny to block all my attacks to win time ... f*ing frustrating!

EDIT: Gaara is the way to go, his down-X takes a whole lot in just 2 seconds while other people's special just makes the clock tick away.


----------



## squanman (Dec 2, 2005)

AAAAAARGH!! F*king Sasuke!!! 6 minutes and 3 seconds!!! FFS stupid ass missions!!! Grrrr


----------



## Kaki (Dec 2, 2005)

I thought that was already confirmed......
As for the missions being hard, at least they are boring also......


----------



## Kaki (Dec 2, 2005)

Yea, too bad you did't see it earalyer, I think this game will never come for me.......


----------



## squanman (Dec 2, 2005)

6 minutes ... and 1 second. I'm starting to really hate this game. Has anyone done this S-rank yet? I mean common, Sasuke CL2 just blocks and evades until times runs out and THEN he starts to attack too. The lameness is unbelievable.


----------



## SSJLance (Dec 2, 2005)

I haven't tried it yet, but if you have Tailed Naruto, his down+X special does a fair amount of damage, especially when comboed.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 2, 2005)

Or is it an unfair amount of damage?


----------



## squanman (Dec 2, 2005)

SSJLance said:
			
		

> I haven't tried it yet, but if you have Tailed Naruto, his down+X special does a fair amount of damage, especially when comboed.



Haven't unlocked him yet, bet he's the man for this kind of missions.

Eventually after 3 complaints from my dad and one broken bottle I was able to control my rage and use it in a good way ... I pulled it off with Gaara in 5 minutes 54 seconds.
To have a fair shot at Sasuke you need to beat the 9 opponents before him in 5 minutes, so that's like 15 seconds per round, or 30 seconds per char ... which ain't much I can tell you that.

I swear, if my memory card just dares to brake down now ...


----------



## Kaki (Dec 2, 2005)

How did that bottle break? I swear rage never wins a real battle.......


----------



## squanman (Dec 2, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> How did that bottle break? I swear rage never wins a real battle.......



It fell out of my hand at unbelievable velocity just on a moment when gravity went a bit sideways, right against my door.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 2, 2005)

Damn gravity, its so unpredictable sometimes, the bottle was nonalcoholic right?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 2, 2005)

try throwing him cs2 sasuke if he blocks too much, f'ing pc


----------



## squanman (Dec 3, 2005)

Lol, first I thought you meant throwing the bottle ... might happen if another frustrating S-rank comes up.
I tried throwing Sasuke though, but at a certain level CPU's tend to break off every grab you do (or I just do it on the wrong moments, who knows), I only use it on human players.

And yeah, it was non alcoholic, drunken monkey is just not my style of fighting.


----------



## Fususu Manasusu (Dec 3, 2005)

AHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GAME STILL HASN'T ARRIVED!!!!
I'M GOING NUTS!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 3, 2005)

being druk/stoned is almost as bad as being angry in a fighting game......


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2005)

Kintus Maximus said:
			
		

> AHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> GAME STILL HASN'T ARRIVED!!!!
> I'M GOING NUTS!




What type of shipping did you use and where did you order it from? Also, *when* did you order/pre-order it?


----------



## Mateus. (Dec 3, 2005)

Damn. Playing this game gives me a headache. Too many flashy combos. 

Anyway so far i've unlocked up to Anko. I'll give it another couple of hours and i'll have the sannin. =P


----------



## Kaki (Dec 3, 2005)

Wow, slow going eh, its true all of the hits have flshes to make them _so _much more exiting........


----------



## hakke (Dec 3, 2005)

arggh... I had a mixup with my memory card.. and all my GNT4 data was lost! I had already all characters unlocked 

...I took this as a challenge... did 65 missions in about 5 hours! yeah

And its true the A and S rank provide quite a challenge, but to unlock the characters I play it the easy way.

...boy, do I hate the select char screen more and more... honestly, I went back to play GNT3... just for the menu screens and char select screen.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 3, 2005)

what exactaly is the problem with it.......


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 3, 2005)

whoa, kimi is awesome! he used the bone sword with down A right?  But he also uses sawarabi 3rd dance as his back A, nice


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 3, 2005)

*Mine was on my bed when i got home from work today. I did what i thought i would, KICKED MY BROTHERS ASSES!!!(nobody cares if they are 10&6...what?). lol naw but seriously we played it for a little bit and i tried to watch the SEC championship game but i passed out and just woke up. That damn character select screen SUCKS. Whoever had that idea deserves to be beaten. Im not sure what to think of the game itself yet. However im starting to get the feeling why some people are saying it just might not be enough updates for the money. Hopefully once i start unlocking people this feeling goes away.  *


----------



## Kaki (Dec 3, 2005)

Yay for beating on yonger siblings! The feeling probalby will not go away......there will just be more bordom and frustration........


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 4, 2005)

sound 4 are good, but i really would have liked fighting real time with rock lee dang...dodging like shikamaru or something...


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 4, 2005)

*man i just played this damn game for about 2 hours and didnt unlock anybody...I dont get it. *


----------



## Kaki (Dec 4, 2005)

Good old' GTN.......


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 4, 2005)

*thank goodness for those freakin translations. I seriously thought i wouldnt need them for a fighting import, damn you 8ing damn you to hell. Ok im going to try again, i need more freakin ninjas damn it. *


----------



## Fususu Manasusu (Dec 4, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> What type of shipping did you use and where did you order it from? Also, *when* did you order/pre-order it?



Play-Asia...air-mail(5-14 days)
I pre-ordered it on the 15th of october and it was shipped on the 18. november....hope i get it tomorrow


----------



## Seany (Dec 4, 2005)

Finally got mine on friday! been playing no stop for 2 days. Got everyone so far except one tail naruto. I love kisame! my favourite, and i love kage bunshin. A great game! even without new supers


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 4, 2005)

kimi and tayuya are the most fun for sound 4...Kimi throws tessendan(finger bones) and if it's charged and hits, it's 10 hit, for 10 finger bones   I just always like tayuya's flute too, she's probably the only real "sound" ninja


----------



## Kaki (Dec 4, 2005)

Yea, she's the only real one out of the four, Kin, zaku, and dosu were _real _sound nins--why are they never in the games!


----------



## TagZ (Dec 4, 2005)

I dont have alot of time on my hands and wanted to know if theres a cheat
for this game to get all the characters


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2005)

AbaraiRenji said:
			
		

> *man i just played this damn game for about 2 hours and didnt unlock anybody...I dont get it. *




xD

You need to complete the missions. Most of the characters with the exception of kisame, Kabuto and Kyuubi naruto can be unlocked by playing a certain # of missions (Rank: C, B, A, or S). The other three characters are pretty easy to obtain, although I had to play the Tsunade and CS2 Sasuke strongest rival missions 2 times in order to unlock Kabuto and Kyuubi naruto XD

Fact is, it took me about 2 days to unlock everyone, so you'll probably have a easy time unlocking them as well. Good luck 

FYI: online gameguides really helped...^_^


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 4, 2005)

is there ever gonna be jump allstars for GC?


----------



## Mateus. (Dec 4, 2005)

How the heck do you beat Kisame? I can hardly put a combo up on him. Even when i try to guard he just grabs you and finishes you off with a combo.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 4, 2005)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> is there ever gonna be jump allstars for GC?


We may all wish, but its not all that likely to happen........


----------



## sblymnlcrymnl (Dec 4, 2005)

Dawn. said:
			
		

> How the heck do you beat Kisame? I can hardly put a combo up on him. Even when i try to guard he just grabs you and finishes you off with a combo.


Charged back+B guard breaks, I'd start with that.  And open the gates ASAP.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 4, 2005)

Just use a realy powerful charachter......


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Just use a realy powerful charachter......




If he's trying to unlock Kisame, his only option is Gai (Strongest Rival Mission) 

I didn't really have a problem beating Kisame, and I'm not much of a Gai player,


----------



## Kaki (Dec 4, 2005)

Oh yea, I forgot about strongest rival......


----------



## squanman (Dec 4, 2005)

Strongest Rival-missions are pretty easy, it's the 1 vs 3 S-ranks that are pretty darn challenging.


----------



## hakke (Dec 4, 2005)

the Strongest Rival missions can really make an impact if youre not ready for them.... Kisame took 2 tries to beat it... but KAbuto, daang, almost like 8... the worse part is I consider Tsunade-sama one of my strong characters (she got toned down in GNT4 btw) 

Naruto Versus Oro team... that was awesome, such s thrill, Gai vs Nei/Tenten/Lee is also tuff... its the perfect team, Neji takes your chakra or kaitens you,Lee overpowers... and tenten stay in the back throwing kunais!!! good stuff.


----------



## squanman (Dec 5, 2005)

Well I noticed that the shields break way faster in GNT4 then in it's predecessors so I took a pretty offensive play-method when I did strongest rival. And it worked too.

It's just constant B-bashing until the shield breaks and then super their asses as they get back up. Or if they manage to get to you just kawarimi cause in most cases you have enough chakra due to the B-bashing.

It's just too difficult bring in tactics in most cases because surprising CPU-players at a decent level is pretty hard cause they're always on to your teleports and throws and stuff ... so brute force had to do the job.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 5, 2005)

For me... I beat Kisame the first time, lost the first round and won the second two, and I also beat Kabuto the first time, lost the first round and won the second two. I actually lost against regular Naruto when playing against him as the strongest rival.=\ I think I won the Super Kyuubi Naruto matches without losing any of them... or else it was 2 to 1 again.

The 1 on 3 matches are hard, but very fun. It was fun with Naruto. What sucked was whenever I was in the situation in which I take out 2 of the characters and the last one is left with only a bit of health, but then they freakin' beat me. It was frustrating then. The easiest one for me was probably using Naruto against Kabuto, Orochimaru, and Kimimaro. Well, at least it was the most fun and least frustrating.

Oh, and has anyone tried using the 'special' options for the matches yet? You know, using infinite chakra or 100% defense. That was pretty fun to use. Try Regeneration with Kabuto and you can get some pretty interesting matches going. I also found out that certain characters in this game have VERY difficult specials to dodge on wake-up... especially when they're using infinite chakra.XD

Yeah, they probably lowered the point in which shields break in order to further reduce the 'turtling' tactics that some people used. You're right that it does force people to be more aggressive with their attacks, otherwise they're going to be overwhelmed pretty quickly. This also makes characters with powerful blows or numerous strikes much more distinctive. 

Oh, and Kakashi can break through Rashoumon with his fully charged Raikiri.=P He might be able to do it with an uncharged one, but I only tried it fully charged. It doesn't really break through, but he can get through it unharmed. It does slow him down though, so you may or may not hit your target. Of course, your opponent probably won't wait until you finish charging before they use Rashoumon.=P


----------



## hakke (Dec 5, 2005)

A kakashi freak friend of mine told me all piss how Kakashi was not the same... and sure I used him a lot on GNT3 and only 1 or 2 times in 4... so I took him for a test drive...

man he got raped! from GNT3 to 4... everyone of his combos, autoguards and super got seriously demoted, anyone noticed that? not to mention his Sharingan combos also miss a lot.

This is the biggest change of character compared to the other old ones, some play the same and just got faster(Zabuza), others have improved hit detection(Haku), others have a bit more lag in the chains(godaime), but Kakashi really does feel nothing like its GNT3 self. Bummer.. and his sharingan still drains.


----------



## Seany (Dec 5, 2005)

yes got everyone now! and my last mission was naruto vs oro, kabuto and kimi, took me 3 goes to do it


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 5, 2005)

dang, i had the game 1 week already, i still don't have everybody   i'm going slow...  But the pre/post  match conversations are cool, were they all translated yet?

edit: nevermind, i checked the translation, it was updated to have more match conversations.  Is it badass when OTK Naruto tell CS2 Sasuke "SASUKEEEE!!" ? :


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 5, 2005)

*Fun with Y Cancels*

I brought this Topic up on Gamefaqs and figured I should here as well. The Y cancels that every character has that they introduced into Naruto 4 I have found to be very nice when it comes to using combo's or comboing into specials in unique ways. Because of this I decided to make videos of characters using Y cancels for those that want it. So if there is any character you want to see just make a reply to this and tell me who eaither here or in PM and I'll post it in this thread. Just be sure to tell me if you want Y cancels into Specials, Normal combo's, or both. Or if you really want just a combo video in general.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 5, 2005)

i wanna see some combo cancels, everytime i try it, the character didn't hit enough, try's a throw (yeah, I mash Y a little) , or doesn't have cancels.  So i wanna see...neji , cause his standard combo strings are long.  

Is it too much to ask to make a mini-montage of combo cancels?  reps to u then!


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 5, 2005)

Sure I thought of doing that at first anyway. May take me a bit but I can spend all tomorrow on it. Sick so I won't be going anywhere anyway.


----------



## BattousaiMS (Dec 5, 2005)

Well Zabuza was a cheap player in the first one. Kisame is a cheap player in narultimate 3 so I am guessing he will be a cheap player in this one also. Wait that title goes to Itachi... wtf an instant kill super....

I am interested on a few players actually: Kyuubi Naruto, Haku, Gaara and Kimimaro.
I want to see how DIM would affect Kimi and a serious battle between KN and Kimi also.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 5, 2005)

narultimate 3? do you mean NH2?.......


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 5, 2005)

Alright, I'll record them all at once so this way I can have them all up tomorrow. Just need to get my JVC Video Camera fully up and working later tonight.

Edit: The Kimi vs. KN though if you want to wait I can do it with my friend when I am no longer sick. And about Zabuza and Kisame, neither of them are cheap =/ At least I don't think so.


----------



## BattousaiMS (Dec 5, 2005)

ShadelessNyght said:
			
		

> Alright, I'll record them all at once so this way I can have them all up tomorrow. Just need to get my JVC Video Camera fully up and working later tonight.
> 
> Edit: The Kimi vs. KN though if you want to wait I can do it with my friend when I am no longer sick. And about Zabuza and Kisame, neither of them are cheap =/ At least I don't think so.



I said they Kisame maybe cheap, I know Zabuza of NGT was cheap in sense that all you had to do in most cases is time your sword slashes to win. 

From what I heard, Kisame in NU3 has a move that needs a 4 block counter, I never got hit with it though in NH2, so dunno if it was in NH2 also. 

Thanks in advance for the video ^^. I will still probably beat him up with Naruto or Kyuubi Naruto unless he is really tough to beat (if that's the case it might take me 3 or 4 matches to get used to him).


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 5, 2005)

ShadelessNyght said:
			
		

> Alright, I'll record them all at once so this way I can have them all up tomorrow. Just need to get my JVC Video Camera fully up and working later tonight.
> 
> Edit: The Kimi vs. KN though if you want to wait I can do it with my friend when I am no longer sick. And about Zabuza and Kisame, neither of them are cheap =/ At least I don't think so.



sweet! Kimi is my fave right now..but I'm waiting to get Kisame dammit...


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 5, 2005)

"Combo cancels"? What are you talking about?
Could someone explain them firther to me, please?  *puppy eyes*


----------



## BattousaiMS (Dec 5, 2005)

Sariachan said:
			
		

> "Combo cancels"? What are you talking about?
> Could someone explain them firther to me, please?  *puppy eyes*



Simple hun, NU2 (Narultimate 2) and NU3 works kinda like the latest MK/Tekken/KOF series(basically most fighting games nowdays), where you can break another character set of combos with a "combo breakers". In the case of NH sereis, you virtually needs those to get out of devastating combo follow ups. Kisame apparently has a combo or jutsu that you must break 4 times in a row to not end up with alot less life from the point he started it . Still not sure if it's true or not though, I usually own him down with ppl like Kyuubi Naruto or Haku or Kakashi and keep his ass at bay. 

Basically, you can play this game a few differnt way: 
- The classice special attacks and block: novice style which isn't really good any harder cpu levels, especially since you waste chakra when you do them and in most case it takes you full chakra bar.
- Counter attacker: You bascially try to counter what the other does and n the process hit some combos if you see any openings, aslo known as playing safe and not wasting chkara except for counters and combo breakers.
- Combo freaks: Here you basically say, screw chakra and specialtyies and simply rely on combos to take out your opponent. It's basically similar to counter attacker except on that one your always on defense here your always on offense.
- Mixte/All arounder(my style): This is for advance fighter players who juggle between combos and speacialties and suppers while at the same time able to counter and reserve counters.

For NGNT:You should atleast be a combo freak if you wish to suceed in harder  levels of difficulties.

For NU: You should be a Counter attacker since specialties can take some time, supers can waste you precisous chakra you need later (it's a faster game pace) and the AI dishes alot more combos and that require breakers to break the chain or admit you defeat and let your self get killed.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 5, 2005)

Um, actually, that's not what they're talking about for "combo cancels".

If someone uses the internet, they're bound to find out about it anyway, so I might as well give a bit of info about them.

In GNT4, all of the characters have cancel points, or points in their combo in which you can stop their combo by pressing Y. When you do a cancel, your character will go into their Back A stance and then you can instantly begin another combo or attack from that point. Each character has different points in which they can do this and the timing is also different for various characters. So if you have a favorite character, it would be a good place to start out looking for the Y cancel points. You probably don't want to spend too much time doing this with characters you don't know how to play or whom you don't use too much.

Kakashi is still pretty good in this game, in my opinion. I don't really know what your friend is talking about.


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks BattousaiMS, but FFLN got better the point of my question.  


P.S. I'm a "Counter attacker" type of player. Against cpu it doesn't work well on higther levels, but against human players... well, I win at least 1 battle on 3 when I play against my boyfriend (a real beat 'em up freak... he comes from the good old school of Street Fighter, and i still have to find someone who plays the NGNT series better than him. There are people who are specialized in a couple of characters and use them really well, but my boyfriend can use almost everyone!  °__° ).
Anyway, my motto is: "study your enemy and then strike!".


----------



## Syrah (Dec 5, 2005)

Sariachan said:
			
		

> he comes from the good old school of Street Fighter, and i still have to find someone who plays the NGNT series better than him. There are people who are specialized in a couple of characters and use them really well, but my boyfriend can use almost everyone!  ?__? ).
> Anyway, my motto is: "study your enemy and then strike!".



 interesting... To explain to you, i don't actually have the game... A friend of mine does... But even though he may spend a week on it, i still can beat the crap outta him with any character (well, unless he uses "cheap" characters, such as Itachi in NGNT 3 or Kyubi Naruto is NGNT 4)...
I'm specialized in Gaara, Kiba, Naruto and Zabuza, but i still can kick major ass with anyone else....

he learned on Street Fighter you say ? I used to finish the hardest mode using Zangief...  


... To descibe my gaming style, let's say i'm mostly using combos and specials... But when  the fight is too difficult (even for me), i can adapt myself into a counter attacker....




God, when is there gonna be an international GNT championship ??? I may subscribe just to kick multiple asses :rofl


----------



## FFLN (Dec 5, 2005)

I tend to just charge in and see how it goes. When I need distance, I'll jump away and throw kunai to keep them back. It's definitely needed against some of the guys like Chouji and Jiroubou, who seem to have unblockable grabs and air grabs. Jiroubou's grab is the most difficult to evade if you don't know how to. They can use it on wake up, when your character gets up, to instantly get you into another grab. If you jump up, you'll get caught, if you sidestep, you'll still get caught, if you back up... you'll still get caught since you won't really have the time to back up. You can attack, but he's immune to flinching while performing his grab, so that won't help much unless you blow him away with a quick attack... which I don't think there are too many characters who have that... if it at all. I did figure out how to get past it though, but it did take a while.

I can use pretty much all of the characters too since it's a simple system to get a particular combo out... but it takes more time and specialization to figure out the timing of use for each combo and the particular follow-up combos for each one.


----------



## hakke (Dec 5, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> Kakashi is still pretty good in this game, in my opinion. I don't really know what your friend is talking about.



Can I assume that's a reply to my comment?

If it is... did you play VS battles? can you stand your ground with Kakashi at high level play? 

Im not trying to insult or anything... but its pretty clear, if you played with Kakashi in gnt3 and then use him on 4... there's a big change.  hit detection boxes were changed, his back B comes out faster (which is bad)... you just cant  play him like one did in gnt3... unlike many of the old characters, which didnt change much but start up of special moves or properties of 1 or 2 moves.
-----------------

Guys, please dont give out info if you're not sure or havent test it yourself... im talking about the NH stuff... and the comparison with GNT gameplay. its really confusing.


----------



## BattousaiMS (Dec 5, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> I tend to just charge in and see how it goes. When I need distance, I'll jump away and throw kunai to keep them back. It's definitely needed against some of the guys like Chouji and Jiroubou, who seem to have unblockable grabs and air grabs. Jiroubou's grab is the most difficult to evade if you don't know how to. They can use it on wake up, when your character gets up, to instantly get you into another grab. If you jump up, you'll get caught, if you sidestep, you'll still get caught, if you back up... you'll still get caught since you won't really have the time to back up. You can attack, but he's immune to flinching while performing his grab, so that won't help much unless you blow him away with a quick attack... which I don't think there are too many characters who have that... if it at all. I did figure out how to get past it though, but it did take a while.
> 
> I can use pretty much all of the characters too since it's a simple system to get a particular combo out... but it takes more time and specialization to figure out the timing of use for each combo and the particular follow-up combos for each one.



I dunno what they say when they talk about the 4 contious combo break needed for Kisame. I never had problem facing him, I just bitchslap him with combo juggles and sudden special attacks. 

Well yeah of course Kakashi is still good. I play with him too. But my favorite characters are Kyuubi Naruto, Haku, Gaara (not that much in terms of play just his moves are cool). I an expert at using Naruto, Haku, Jiraiya (yeah cuz he has Yomi Numa!!!) and Kyuubi Naruto.  Kakashi i am advanced but not expert (meaning you won't see me pulling some freakout contious combo strings).

The rest I don't use them much. I might use Kimimaro though, I figure he will give me alot of trouble when it comes to comboing him. 

The characters that i found sucked in the last ones were: Zabuza (because he didn't have man techs attached to him for his level), Ino (too easy to kill), Hinata (show off who can't hit me... and makes me wish this game had fatalities), Chouji (slow poke), Iruka (haha trying to throw big shurikens at me), Sakura (well she is good in this game due to her counters but she just doesn't have that many specialties to evade my sudden burst of combos). 

The characters I had dificulties with: Kakashi (... stop trying to copy my supers!!!), Itachi (SOB stop cheating me with your sudden one hit kill move), Orochimaru (obvious reasons), Jiraiya (when he does yomi nuka how you wish you could fly).  

The technique I hate most as a player Naruto's Orioke counter... god I hate it, it's specifically why i don't bother using it and go full out offense (to think they would have replaced with kawarimi or something by now as a counter).

Well Sarichan dunno about your bf, there hardly any friends who can win fighting games against me, if i played it for a few hours (to understand the playing style). I am the mixte type, I can combo (hard ones) then follow up with a special attack and combo, break combos and retaliate (basically I can break almost any combo's, unless it's a totally irrational pattern. That's what I get after learning how to play MK: DA/Deceptions and style switch + combo + counters, with Scorpion, Kung Lao, and Sub Zero (those style changes were a freaking pain to grasp) and being an avid fan of KOF with Iori, Kyo, Ryo and Mai.

I guess KN fits my style more since it's the closest to Iori.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 6, 2005)

*This damn kisame, i've unlocked everybody BUT him. I've fought him 3 times. The first 2 he kicked my ass and the 3rd i almost had him and he just pull a serious comeback out of his ninja ass. *
...
and then i turn around 5 mins later and get a perfect on him. As soon as the match start back+x to take off the weights(thats what me and my bros call it cuz of the way lee did in the anime).


----------



## BattousaiMS (Dec 6, 2005)

AbaraiRenji said:
			
		

> *This damn kisame, i've unlocked everybody BUT him. I've fought him 3 times. The first 2 he kicked my ass and the 3rd i almost had him and he just pull a serious comeback out of his ninja ass. *
> ...
> and then i turn around 5 mins later and get a perfect on him. As soon as the match start back+x to take off the weights(thats what me and my bros call it cuz of the way lee did in the anime).



Dunno who u used but I used Haku to take him out. Haku has the best counter move when it comes to someone like Kisame (for me atleast). I used it came on top and hammered his head in the ground then while he got up put some flying neels up in the air went for a combo, and just before starting the combo trew the needles then followed with two sets of combos and simply juggled that again till he died. In the second time though I repeated the same strategy but to ended hit him with DIM to finish him off.

Itachi was the bitch though suprising me with amaterasu out of the blue (freaken cheater).


----------



## Svenjamin (Dec 6, 2005)

Has anyone else noticed that when Sakon switches to Ukon he can block specials???

and also i finally unlocked shadow mode! It's quite easy, i found out from another forum. All you have to do is play survival mode 20 times. Not including missions ofcourse. Just use Tenten since she takes damage quicker (and we want this because the computer is so damn harmless on the first match). And once you die just repeat until a message pops up! and then you will be bombarded with missions!

Once you complete the S-Rank mission (beat 200 shadows with a character of your choice, i used Temari) it will unlocke the other 3 S-Rank missions. This is awesome coz finally i don't have any blank spots in my missions section. All my A rank's are complete, all me C Ranks are complete (except shadow missions), i just have 3 other S rank missions to go, and now I gotta be patient with those annoying B rank missions like "pass arcade mode without continuing, with him, and him, and him, and her, and him, and this guy and..." and then the same but in a time mode! Argh! I sure hope there is some reward at the end of it all!

EDIT: I'm actually kinda surprised at the fact that I unlocked Kisame, Kabuto and K2 Naruto in one go. There are many people having such hard times beating them. I don't know if changing the difficulty helps, but all I can say is  was quite lucky despite the few times I was 1 chip damage away from dying! All you gotta do is:

Vs Kisame: Wait for the opening before he swings his sword
Vs Kabuto: If he attempts that down X, use back A, lay in the punches if you can because he regenerates
VS K2 Naruto: forwardBAA.. not sure about the rest, but if he blocks you won't be left open I don't think.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 6, 2005)

Alright guys I finally got everything working or rather it should be. My camera for some odd reason wasn't reading on my Computer for the longest time so I had to work that problem out. But with that done, everything is up and ready to go. I'll start recording in a little bit and make a full Y Cancel video with some background music and all that fun stuff. Then afterwards with my friend I'll make some normal fight videos to better show off the characters. Will be a small wait due to editing but I should have the entire video up soon!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

Wow, so dedicated , you go man......


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 6, 2005)

Alright. My Video Cam doesn't seem to want to work with my computer. But do not fear! I decided to become unlazy and hooked up my computer to my TV so it can record what I do with the program I have. And with that said, I managed to get it to fully work! Due to the problems I will have to put a halt on the combo video. But for now I can start just doing individual people. As from first request, here is neji.

Neji Y Cancel

Since it is the computer the quality comes out well enough but it is a little small. That much I still have to work on getting to be larger when using Putfile. Also a little sorry that the moves aren't as well done, Neji is definatly not my best character. I can put another video of him up later when my friend comes over who is awesome with him, but this still works as a basic way to see his Y cancels in a few strings.

Edit: Next Up, Gaara


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 6, 2005)

I don't have the plugin to watch it


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 6, 2005)

Meh I try to dl it but it says it's an unkown plugin


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 6, 2005)

Gaara Y Cancels

Give me a second and I will put it up on yousendit and post the link too for those that can't get the plug in.

You Send it Gaara Y Cancel Link

There you go, I hope that works.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 6, 2005)

Ohh man that Gaara vid ownz! The arena is quite small though compared to NH


----------



## Belbwadous (Dec 6, 2005)

Anyonws knows a website with tons of videos of this game?


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks, I was trying my best to do this since I have alot of things going on in the background. Once my Haku video loads up I will post that here. Not as great as it can be with all the distractions but hopefully it is good. I'll have the you send it of Neji up soon as well.

And yeah, the Arenas of GNT are designed for a straight 3D fighter. There are alot of larger levels though, that was just one of the smaller ones.

Edit: If you want straight fighting, the best place to go is willvolution.com. They do alot of good videos of them playing in tournements that The Will hosts. Right now I am just taking requests of what people want to see. 

Oh and sorry about there being no Sound. Unless my TV is BLARING, the computer won't seem to record it. When I make the full montage where I redo all the videos I'll add in some music.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 6, 2005)

looks awesome shadyless!!


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 6, 2005)

Is there any site with vids from NH and NH2? I couldn't find any on willvolution


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks. I hope you liked the Neji one since you were the one that requested it. If there are any others you want to see just tell me. I'm still playing now so I have no problem testing out more Y cancels. Its actually a nice little thing for me that is helping me to learn them more : 

And for all the rest, here is Haku! Next up is Kyuubi Naruto!

Haku Y Cancels: Putfile

Haku Y Cancels: Yousendit

Edit: Sorry Uzu, but ever since ShishiRendan.com went down there have been no NH videos. You can ask someone on the NH board if they can record. If I had my slide card I would do some videos now but I won't get it till christmas :sad


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

UzumakiHyuugaRendan said:
			
		

> Is there any site with vids from NH and NH2? I couldn't find any on willvolution


Will is just for GTN.....Wait for the return of shishi rendan.......


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 6, 2005)

Kyuubi Naruto Y Cancels

No Putfile this time. The file is to big to be used in Putfile so I can only put it up with You Send It. Next and last one till I get more requests is good old Kimimaro!


----------



## hakke (Dec 6, 2005)

BattousaiMS said:
			
		

> Dunno who u used but I used Haku to take him out. Haku has the best counter move when it comes to someone like Kisame (for me atleast). I used it came on top and hammered his head in the ground then while he got up put some flying neels up in the air went for a combo, and just before starting the combo trew the needles then followed with two sets of combos and simply juggled that again till he died. In the second time though I repeated the same strategy but to ended hit him with DIM to finish him off.
> 
> Itachi was the bitch though suprising me with amaterasu out of the blue (freaken cheater).



again, I have to say, I dont know what you're talking about...

The mission to unlock Kisame, you can only use Gai to do it... you cant pick any other character.

And Itachi doesnt have amaterasu... only on the Sharingan 3man team Super, and it doesnt "come out of the blue".


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 6, 2005)

Last video for the moment being. if you want me to post anymore Y Cancels or anything period just tell me.

Kimimaro Y Cancel: Put File

Kimimaro Y Cancels: You Send It

Hope you all enjoyed them!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

oh, no amaterasu! dose he atleast have tsukiyomi?


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 6, 2005)

Yes, Itachi does have the Tsukiyomi. It is his normal special. Then his Down X is exploding clone if you hit him when his hand raises. Then of course the amatseru is only done during Team Special.


----------



## hakke (Dec 6, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> oh, no amaterasu! dose he atleast have tsukiyomi?


yep.


Comedy break... here's a post from GAmefaqs

*
This is 70% gnt2 (last gnt I played) and 30% new stuff.
*beats a mission with jiraiya*
*doesnt pass for some reason*
*tries again*
*doesnt pass*
*sees I need 85k points for a sakura mission*
*gets over 85k, quits the current match, doesn't pass mission.*
God these missions are so ANNOYING!!
Either tell me how to beat them each quickly or an action replay code that beats them all for me.*

kids... believe it!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

and of that 30%, 22% is from GTN3........


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 6, 2005)

hakke said:
			
		

> *
> *beats a mission with jiraiya*
> *doesnt pass for some reason*
> *tries again*
> ...



And that kids, is what we call being lazy


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice job with the vids man, I can't wait to see what you can do with NH3....
I just love how naruto can do his flipy spin grab....


----------



## Belbwadous (Dec 6, 2005)

man i'm thinking about getting this game.Gamcubes in my area cost around 75-100$ used.Anyone got some videos about Tsunade?Please?!?!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm sure shadeless can get on it, but if you have GTN3 you might have a tougher decision......


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 6, 2005)

Yeah sure I can put up some Tsunade videos soon. Watching Tenchi GPX right now so once I finish that I'll load the game back up and record using Tsunade. I'll pull off some Y cancels and normal fight for you. If there is anything else anyone wants to see before I start just name it. I'm more then happy to make the videos, soon I'll even try putting it to some music when I get the chance. And thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Belbwadous (Dec 6, 2005)

ShadelessNyght said:
			
		

> Yeah sure I can put up some Tsunade videos soon. Watching Tenchi GPX right now so once I finish that I'll load the game back up and record using Tsunade. I'll pull off some Y cancels and normal fight for you. If there is anything else anyone wants to see before I start just name it. I'm more then happy to make the videos, soon I'll even try putting it to some music when I get the chance. And thanks for the compliment.




Tsunade vs Sandaime would be nice.Leave the game music.Thanks btw


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 6, 2005)

Sure that helps me get Tsunade out of the way. Only problem is the way it records Sound doesn't come through very well as I explained before. So game music might not be heard if at all. I'll do me vs. Computer as both Tsunade once and Sandaime next since my friend isn't here. Later this week I'll post a better fight with the both of us playing.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

Have you been puting songs on these vids, I did't hear much......


----------



## Belbwadous (Dec 6, 2005)

ShadelessNyght said:
			
		

> Sure that helps me get Tsunade out of the way. Only problem is the way it records Sound doesn't come through very well as I explained before. So game music might not be heard if at all. I'll do me vs. Computer as both Tsunade once and Sandaime next since my friend isn't here. Later this week I'll post a better fight with the both of us playing.



Nice,I can't wait to see it!


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 6, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Have you been puting songs on these vids, I did't hear much......



No not yet, was trying to just put them out as quick as possible. When I start fighting with my friends over I will though.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

Alright, cool, they are nice quality, I realy want to see what you do with NH3.......


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 6, 2005)

Lol yeah can't wait for it. Though it might be a while before I can post up anything decent for NH3. As it is I only got the chance to play NH2 at Otakon. I own it but I don't have the slide card or swap disk which I am getting for christmas. But I will try and get somthing up before I go to my friends. I know how it is with people wanting to see the specials more then anything from the NH games so more then likely the moment I get it I will try and post up all of the specials of the characters that come unlocked.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks, you rock! But, hey did you play much NH at Otakon? what did you look like?


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 6, 2005)

Yeah I did. Was dressed in Jounin Vest I believe with headband eaither around arm or neck. Black, Glasses, and I was there with my girlfriend who was also in a jounin vest. She was shorter then me. And my friend who had a naruto jacket on.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

Let's see, I was there quite a bit, I had just t-shirt and jeans most of the time, on fri, I had some Dosu costume, or at least the pants, I wore my glases most of the time, and was with my frend, we both had black hair, both guys.......and I was very skilled........do you recall if we fought?


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 6, 2005)

<_< I think I do. Were you sitting down at the NH Table and eaither you or your friend bought some actual Naruto Cards? You said you didn't know how to play or somthing and picked them up. One was opening them while the other was playing....And kicking my ass. Since I had no clue what in the hell I was doing.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

Ah yes yes!! That was us, I remember you now, yea my friend bought a deck, but we have always played together, seince NH one........
How many times did you fight us? 
And will you be attending Katsukon?


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 6, 2005)

Where is Katsukon? And I remember fighting you alot because I basically just wanted to learn how to play. I was trying to use Kisame alot I believe. Had no clue at all what I was doing but the tips you gave helped out once you left. I started taking over once other people who were playing for the first time started to go.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice good to hear,I had to tell many pepole the conltrols, did I tell you how to teleport?  you fought me(the one wiht the glasses more), Yea I'm prety sure-did you see me fight my friend.....its always a good fight........
I think Katsukon is in DC this year, though it has been in crystal city VA.......


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 6, 2005)

Have to see what I can do but yup I was fighting you mostly. I remember the glasses. And yeah I saw one match with you and your friend that made me feel like an idiot. I was there off and on after that since Girlfriend likes GNT more. And more or less where she went I went unless she felt like going with my friend for a bit if she knew I wanted to play somthing different. Just so long as she wasn't walking around alone I didn't mind.


----------



## hakke (Dec 6, 2005)

can you guys keep ontopic? you can PM if you want to keep talking.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

Well, you wern't getting owned just becose You were new, there was only one person there that _Maaay _have been better than me......some japanese dude that only fought one match, and my frend is basicaly equal to me in skill......
There were alot of skilled pepole at USA this year......
I hope you can make it to Katsu.....


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks for the kimi video, he's another fave character.  But it's during that fight, Kimi versus gaara that I got super disappointed   "That bone flower can't really get through gaara's ultimate defense"...shit!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

Well its not supposed to.....and dose gaara acctualy have the 'ultimate defense' sand bear thing?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 6, 2005)

no he doesn't have it , just like rest of the characters in that arc didn't get there new move... 

hey shadyless,sounds stupid, but 10-10 is my fave also...would it be a pain to try some combo cancels with her? i'm of the opinion she's the best character in NGt3


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

So, no new moves for Temari, Kankurou, or Gaara......._Yeaaa boy_ go GTN!!!
Do The team of the 5 Konoha Genin, lead by shika, get their new moves? 
but gaara dose have some special that uses shukaku right?


----------



## FFLN (Dec 6, 2005)

No, he doesn't have the Ultimate Shield defense thing.

About Kakashi, I noticed those changes too, but I just adapted to them. I actually find this Kakashi to be better than the one in GNT3. Before I would get only 3 wins while they would get around 10, but now I'm even. It may also be because I've drastically improved my Kakashi by timing wake up Raikiri's better. I think the regular Kakashi has been improved though. He seems to be faster than he was in GNT3. Going Sharingan sort of throws me off then because of the extended combos. Of course, it's easier to Y cancel with the Sharingan on.

I must say though, Sakon/Ukon is a major pain to play against. Alot of the characters who are in a crouch stance, like Sakon or One-Tail Naruto, won't even be hit by attacks that have a higher aim, like Kakashi's forward B. Besides that, it hurts to get hit by Rashoumon while they have the armor on. Although, Sakon/Ukon can block specials now, it doesn't make them immune to them.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

So there is an ANBU and normal Kakashi?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 6, 2005)

just normal...i'm sure i'll let the supers go, once i picked up kabuto, kisame, etc, and play more 3 man mode (i haven't played it at all!)  , but it's those little moments when kankuro supposed to bring out the 2nd puppet or gaara his sand defense and finish kimi..!! ahhh


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 6, 2005)

No problem at all man. Like I said just ask and I'll post up whatever anyone wants so long as people continue to like the videos.  I'll post one up of TenTen as soon as possible.

And Kakihara if you want I'll post stuff you want as well. Specials or what not.

Speaking of which here is what someone asked for.

Sandaime vs. Orochimaru


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

Could I please see, Ino take over Cs2 sasuke, Kyubi Naruto, and Itachi's bodys.....
And then a bit of Kyubi Naruto doing his flip grab...I love that.......
thats it just a short little vid, thanks......


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 6, 2005)

No Problem. TenTen and Super Ino coming right up. Then lastely Kyuubi Naruto Super Hyper Happy Time Mode.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

Great, thanks man.....


----------



## Belbwadous (Dec 6, 2005)

What about Tsunade vs Sandaime?


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 7, 2005)

Tsunade vs. 3rd Hokage

Sorry if the match isn't all that great. Was trying to level myself with the computer so the match would flow a little longer since it is only on level 3. Like I said when my friend comes over I will record a new one.

And for the Naruto Flips. My Music Video program is being evil and not working and since I can't get sound I want to try and put music to it. So if you want to wait a bit I can have it up later.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

Yes, that sounds great....


----------



## Belbwadous (Dec 7, 2005)

Nice video,thanks man.How about all the sannins vs Itachi,Kisame and Zabuza?


----------



## blind51de (Dec 7, 2005)

This game hijacked my entire gaming club, how I despise it.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2005)

What would you rather Play?


----------



## hakke (Dec 8, 2005)

blind51de said:
			
		

> This game hijacked my entire gaming club, how I despise it.



What I get from this is... you have a group of friends... who discovered GNT4 somehow (or did you show it to them?) and they aLL feel in love with the game except you?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2005)

Maybe he likes varaiety, I don't know, I'm looking forward to shadless' next vid........


----------



## Belbwadous (Dec 9, 2005)

How about all the sannins vs Itachi,Kisame and Zabuza?


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 9, 2005)

I heard you the first time cbot. I would have done it a while ago but the ATI program is saying there is somthing wrong with my sound card. I need to wait for my brother to get home and ask him whats up with it since he gave me the program.


----------



## Belbwadous (Dec 9, 2005)

Ok,take your time man.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 9, 2005)

Consider our impatience a complement.....and good luck with your computer.......


----------



## Dilemma (Dec 10, 2005)

I have unlocked everyone but Kisame... Gai is too weak and slow to beat him in the S-mission.  :<


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2005)

Practice makes perfect.....
Man I'm getting burned out form just playing on the weekends.......


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 10, 2005)

I beat sasuke B rank, beat 10 people last night... he has lots of post fight animations!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2005)

Cool, like what?


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 10, 2005)

Dilemma said:
			
		

> I have unlocked everyone but Kisame... Gai is too weak and slow to beat him in the S-mission.  :<


Its all about timing for that fight. I felt the same way the first 4 times he kicked my ass. Start the match off with back+x and then just time your moves. Kisume has an opening right before he attacks everytime unless he's doing a throw.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2005)

Don't give up I remember when I had to do one A rank mission and It took me 99 times failed to get one sucuss, it dose sharpen your skills thogh.......


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2005)

Dilemma said:
			
		

> I have unlocked everyone but Kisame... Gai is too weak and slow to beat him in the S-mission.  :<




I beat Kisame the 1st time around and I'm not a very good player with Gai, but he has some pretty powerful moves. When I played the strongest rival mission with Gai, I had the settings for one round, so I was able to defeat him the 1st time with no problems, but who would have known if I had set it to best 2 out  of 3 :S 

I had to play the CS2 Sasuke and Tsunade missions twice before unlocking Kyuubi naruto and Kabuto, because I decided to put the seting back on 2 rounds and defeated Kyuubi naruto and Kabuto the first round but lost the next 2 rounds in a row... 

So, moral of the story is play 1 round and hope for the best


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2005)

Exactaly, its much more efficient....and Gai is a powerhouse, dose he have dynamic entry in this one?


----------



## Dilemma (Dec 10, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Exactaly, its much more efficient....and Gai is a powerhouse, dose he have dynamic entry in this one?


He does. It's always good for a laugh.
Usually the opponent blocks it and there's a huge opening afterwards, so I only use it on low level opponents.

Anyway, my problem was more that all of Gai's combo's leave a huge opening afterwards or end with your back vs your opponent if they're all blocked. I'll just try for the third time, I guess..
(Both Kyuubi Naruto and Kabuto made me do it twice.. I hate it when they beat you with 2-1  )


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2005)

Why don't you block first then attack......


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 10, 2005)

after a fight, sasuke will say things like " i'm an avenger" with a fist, or "what is that all" while he kicks he the ground or shakes his head.  But if you finish the fight with sharingan on, he might have his back turned to the cam and say "i'm an avenger"...and some other animations.  

They are more interesting than naruto's though, except naruto got a new one after he beats sandaime, where he says he'll be hokage no matter what


----------



## FFLN (Dec 10, 2005)

Gai is very strong. You've just gotta find and use his safe combos. He's very good with escaping after having his combo blocked, but you just have to work on it. Kisame was no problem after I got used to him during the first round. His cheapness in the hands of a human player though... that can be pretty difficult. His special on wake-up is very difficult to evade.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 10, 2005)

anybody else have a winter background on there menu now?  It's pretty cool, i didn't notice but it's changed once only or more than once ?


----------



## Dilemma (Dec 10, 2005)

Mine has changed three times now I believe.
First I had autumn, then winter, spring and now winter again. I wonder what summer looks like.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 10, 2005)

oh really....that interesting...


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2005)

Dose it change after you do a certain number of missions, and dose having GTN3 data get you anything.......


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 10, 2005)

i read that having gtn3 opens bonus stuff (character info) right away.

During strongest rival your fight just gets interrupted right in the middle!  damn, kisame is fast too hehehe


----------



## Manetheren (Dec 11, 2005)

Friggin SWEET.

My copy came in the mail today.

10 days to ship to Alabama using Free Shipping from Lik-sang.

NOT BAD.  (plus it was good because it didnt come til i finished finals )


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks for the info! Do you have finals so soon due to block schedualing in school?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 11, 2005)

jus got kisame  not tough


----------



## Manetheren (Dec 11, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info! Do you have finals so soon due to block schedualing in school?




College.

and my FINAL set of finals too.

NO MORE COLLEGE FOR ME!

Muahahahahaha!!!


----------



## hakke (Dec 11, 2005)

Gai is a monster once you get what he's all about... those having a hard time with Kisame obviously dont use(or barely use) Gai at all. Unlike Kimi, where anyone can pick him and start beating any low/mid level opponents or free for all's... 

Speaking of Kimi... dang, his down X hits hard... but OTG? take a big chunk of life... even if its the last line of bones! talk about kicking them when they're down. X_X


----------



## Manetheren (Dec 11, 2005)

well...

I managed to finish Story Mode.

went through an unlocked as MANY missions as I could using the backing out of the main menu trick.

Then I managed to unlock characters through Karasu.

3-man cell is friggin godly now... and I loved it in GNT3.  thats all there is to it.


----------



## hakke (Dec 11, 2005)

Manetheren said:
			
		

> well...
> 
> I managed to finish Story Mode.
> 
> ...



do the practice combo C missions, the 5 KO finish B missions and the 10 man survival B missions 1st (set round to 1)

Both these type of missions... once you clear the goal, you can quit the mission (after the 5th KO kill or the 10th kill)... and you have around 70 easy missions right there)


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 11, 2005)

there's still a lot of pre/post fight matches that aren't translated...did nihongaeri do this once and didn't do it this time?  I noticed some characters that you wouldn't expect say things to each other that are unique...even ten-ten..or choji..


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2005)

Its straitforward enough.....
Hey, shadless How are the vids......


----------



## hakke (Dec 11, 2005)

Holy crap! I just saw the Lee's "gate crashing" Super Medley video at willvolution.com!!!! Go see it!

*changes to dry pants*


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2005)

Could you link to the specific vid you are refering to.......


----------



## narutorulez (Dec 11, 2005)

ohman im looking forward till my NGNT 4 arrives even more now when i know that the evil guy from the tea country filler isnt in the game!because that means that the next naruto gmae probaly wont have anycharacters from these new fillers


----------



## FFLN (Dec 11, 2005)

They've never had the filler characters.

I told you that Kisame was easy with Gai.

Getting knocked to the ground against Kimimaro with full-chakra sucks either way.:xp He'll either use down+X or just regular X when you get up.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 11, 2005)

what is gate crashing, i don't want to log in there...


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2005)

Yea, I don't see any new vids there.....


----------



## hakke (Dec 12, 2005)

the videos are at the forums... and its the newest release from TheWill... The video is called "Super medley"

just dont tell anyone I gave a direct link


And I wont spoil "gate crashing"... get the video!


----------



## squanman (Dec 14, 2005)

Damn, really skilled player I must say. And that are some awsome friggin' combo's! I especially enjoyed Neji's one, his fighing-style looks so darn cool.

The only thing is ... you can barely use these combo's in a real VS, 9 times out of 10 your opponent will kawarimi out of there. That's a real pity, cause what would be better than presenting one of these babies right in the face of one of your mates. 

Y-button owns though.


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 14, 2005)

My game isn't arrived yet... I'm starting to worry...


----------



## Kaki (Dec 14, 2005)

wow, thanks for the direct link Hakke, I had't seen that up...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 14, 2005)

yeah, i think he just edited it, thanks hakke..  Saria, you should find out what takes so long, I think it's been too long huh?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 14, 2005)

Yea but the thing is as far as quality, Shadless could teach Will  a thing or two, or it may be due to the populaity of wills vid.....


----------



## FFLN (Dec 14, 2005)

Will's vids aren't that bad. Gate-crashing is pretty cool. I did not realize that that could be done. It probably works the best with Lee rather than trying to insert Gai into it. 

The team combos are wicked though. I'm going to have to try out some of those combos. I've been able to get the Kakashi combo going, but I still have to work on it to stick in the down B into there so that I can continue juggling them.

Although these combos look the best in practice, they can still work in a match if you catch your opponent off-guard and they also have low chakra. They'll definitely take a beating before they can kawarimi out of that.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 14, 2005)

Nice, and I was talking about resolution not content...


----------



## FFLN (Dec 14, 2005)

I know that you were talking about the resolution. It's not that bad.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 15, 2005)

that gate crashing is in sane (two words) , i never try to connect more than one hit at most after a gate opens


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 15, 2005)

u know, people say asuma should be a character cause there's a skin for him
 but there's also a skin for enma, and it looks like it has ankos/kibas moveset,...that should have been in the game


----------



## FFLN (Dec 15, 2005)

Yeah, I thought about that too. If they can have Karasu and Akamaru in, they can also throw in the Monkey King.


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 15, 2005)

And then.... it arrived! And with the Pakkun controller bag too!!! 
*dances around*
  

The funny thing is that I dreamt about it arriving this night... lol


----------



## Low-fi Boy (Dec 15, 2005)

Kisame's cool, but too slow  Fighting against Kabuto is dirty. Good game, tho


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 15, 2005)

huh, kisame/zabuza r much faster now , zabuza was unusable in part 3


----------



## MegamanXZero (Dec 15, 2005)

Don't say that, Zabuza wasn't really that bad. You just had to time the attacks correctly in order to defeat the opponent. Or use one of Zabuza's big swipe attacks to clear his surroundings.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 15, 2005)

but he's much faster now, so i like him more...  I'm gettting better at cancels, after watching that supermedley video, whoa!

Got everybody cept the last three unlocked characters.  I also beat the sannin with sandaime, that was rough!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 15, 2005)

So you think the pakkun thing is more likly form play asia than from lik sang?


----------



## Syrah (Dec 15, 2005)

Sariachan said:
			
		

> And then.... it arrived! And with the Pakkun controller bag too!!!
> *dances around*
> 
> 
> The funny thing is that I dreamt about it arriving this night... lol





You only got it today ??? Man, this had to be a long waiting :rofl


Well, don't forget the technique to get all charas easily : unlock and complete the  combo, 5 special and 10 people survivor missions firts, and then you'll get to see the real fun about this game when playing as Kimimaro or Kyuubi Naruto...




Man, my friend who had it moved to belgium so I can't play anymore..... he's gonna train in order to beat me.... Foolish little man.... 


I'll always pwn him using Gaara or Kiba...


----------



## Kaki (Dec 15, 2005)

Yup, cheep characthers= real fun

Your freind when to belgem to train GTN?


----------



## Syrah (Dec 15, 2005)

naaaaah 

he moved to belgium, so i guess he's gonna train while i won't be able to 


But as i said, i'll always kick his ass using Gaara


----------



## Kaki (Dec 15, 2005)

Prove yourself, use hinata.....


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 15, 2005)

Syrah said:
			
		

> You only got it today ??? Man, this had to be a long waiting :rofl
> 
> 
> Well, don't forget the technique to get all charas easily : unlock and complete the  combo, 5 special and 10 people survivor missions firts, and then you'll get to see the real fun about this game when playing as Kimimaro or Kyuubi Naruto...
> ...



It took me about 25 days to arrive, but I choose the cheapest shipping...  
Thanks for your advices!



> So you think the pakkun thing is more likly form play asia than from lik sang?


I don't know... but one thing is sure: Pakkun is really kawaii with the controller inside him... he seems a peluche!  ^^

Some comments about the game after about 2-3 hours of play (both single and multiplayer):
1) It seems some characters are faster then before. Gaara and Kakashi, for example.
2) Now I can use Naruto!!! They changed a little his combos, and the Kage Bunshin controled by the CPU is cool!  
3) I love to dodge while running! I still have to get used to stop combos with "Y", though...
4) I read then some people have problems with Kakashi, instead I can use him better then in NGNT3. I'm better with Lee too, in this newest game.
5) Sakura is less strong and shot less shuriken than before.
6) Playing with a 3-elements team is great! It's the first time I'm doing this in a games of this series, and I already tried all the combinations with the starting characters: the regular teams of course, but also Lee+Gaara+random ch., Kiba+Kankurou+random ch., and Shikamaru+Temari+random ch.!  
7) It was strange when I didn't find the shop, I guess I will have to get used at doing missions.  ;__;
8) It's a shame that they didn't include the new specials... and Gaara still making that cocoon is a lot OOC in this point of the story!  O__O
9) The new stages are great!
10 As I though, Kidoumaru is really fun to use!


----------



## MS81 (Dec 15, 2005)

*help me*

can you guys help me I brought doubles of bleach and naruto for gamecube I'm selling on ebay for $80-$100.

If you know someone who does not own them tell them to e-mail me.


----------



## Syrah (Dec 15, 2005)

*1) It seems some characters are faster then before. Gaara and Kakashi, for example.*
Yup, Gaara is a bit faster, but he's almost unchanged since NGNT3... A shame they didn't give him his Ryuusa Bakuryu
*2) Now I can use Naruto!!! They changed a little his combos, and the Kage Bunshin controled by the CPU is cool!  *
The kagebunshin is one of the coolest things they put in this game... Finally we can use this jutsu over and over again (just as Naruto in the fillers )
*3) I love to dodge while running! I still have to get used to stop combos with "Y", though...*
I had troubles getting used to it too.... But it may be because i don't dodge this much during a fight... I jusu pwn ther other one 
*4) I read then some people have problems with Kakashi, instead I can use him better then in NGNT3. I'm better with Lee too, in this newest game.*
Lee is so much better in this game... No Drunken Fist, but his chargeable back+b and his up+a, b, b, b, b, combo just pwns too
*5) Sakura is less strong and shot less shuriken than before.*
I never really played with her, but it seems she's a little better in this version...
*6) Playing with a 3-elements team is great! It's the first time I'm doing this in a games of this series, and I already tried all the combinations with the starting characters: the regular teams of course, but also Lee+Gaara+random ch., Kiba+Kankurou+random ch., and Shikamaru+Temari+random ch.!  *
You GOT to unlock Itachi to see the Sharingan Team special (Kakashi, Sasuke and Itachi)
*7) It was strange when I didn't find the shop, I guess I will have to get used at doing missions.  ;__;*
I miss Anko too... Let's hope they find a good compromize between gettings items at the shop and completing missions in the next NGNT
*8) It's a shame that they didn't include the new specials... and Gaara still making that cocoon is a lot OOC in this point of the story!  O__O*
Exactly my point (and everyone else's I guess ) WTF ABOUT THAT, YOU LAZY 8ING BASTARDS ???? 
*9) The new stages are great!*
Hell yeah !!!! Oro's lair kicks ass !!!
*10 As I though, Kidoumaru is really fun to use!  *
I prefer Tayuya... You'll see when you get her


----------



## FFLN (Dec 15, 2005)

Yay! Glad to see that you got it Sariachan. I got the cheapest shipping for Bleach from Play-asia and I only got it about 8 days after they shipped it. So it doesn't really make any sense as to why it took so long for yours to arrive to you.=\


----------



## Kaki (Dec 15, 2005)

Well, she lives in Italy....


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 15, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Well, she lives in Italy....


Maybe that is the reason, who knows?  -__-


----------



## Kaki (Dec 15, 2005)

Probably, man I'm hoping to see shadless' vids soon.....


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 17, 2005)

I just unlocked Tayuya and - wow! She kicks major ass. I love her move style, and her awesome specials. She is great!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 17, 2005)

man kyubi naruto is sooooooooooo cheap!


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 17, 2005)

How so Doomsday?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2005)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> How so Doomsday?




Do you want us to make a list ^_^

forward, A (arm stretch move)

picking up and slamming opponents (up+A)

his special has great reach.... (X)

His combos are awesome, and will eventually break through your defense.....

I can't imagine losing when playing wth him, it's almost unthinkable 

although CS2 Sasuke is a great challenge with any player with decent skill, however, he isn't as cheap.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 17, 2005)

I am yet to unlock him though.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 17, 2005)

yea plus he has a combo which is like b pressed 8-9 times followed by his chakra release finisher which takes around 80% of your life


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2005)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I am yet to unlock him though.




I got the game on Nov.22nd and unloacked everyone on Nov.24th 

and yes, I skipped work and school just to play the game >_>


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 17, 2005)

i just noticed that naruto's clone goes away with back-b again,. save chakra!


----------



## FFLN (Dec 17, 2005)

I think it's fun playing against One-Tailed Naruto. That way I can learn how to counter his moves more easily and to also deal with him. It's just the same as learning how to play against Itachi.

I actually find it harder to use One-Tailed Naruto though since his moves are so fast that it's actually harder to control him and to also get the combo that you want.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> I think it's fun playing against One-Tailed Naruto. That way I can learn how to counter his moves more easily and to also deal with him. It's just the same as learning how to play against Itachi.
> 
> I actually find it harder to use One-Tailed Naruto though since his moves are so fast that it's actually harder to control him and to also get the combo that you want.




One-tailed naruto is one of the best characters to play with. If you mastered all of his moves, you pretty much can beat almost any player. Although they'll always be those players with such exceptional skills that it may not matter. But in the case of most players...Great player + One-tailed naruto= win. 

You know, I haven't had much problems dealing with Itachi since I play against him with either CS2 Sasuke, One-Tailed naruto and even Tayuya O_o


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 17, 2005)

I discovered that Naruto can uses Kyuubi's chakra as he did in NGNT2! I'm so happy!

Today I started to do missions, and I've unlocked something at last! No new characters yet, though...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 17, 2005)

so is there any point to doing story mode after the first part?  I didn't do any, do those count as missions?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2005)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> so is there any point to doing story mode after the first part?  I didn't do any, do those count as missions?



Never gave it any thought. I just did stroy mode first, the proceeded to do the missions. However I'm pretty certain finishing story mode unlocks something, however I'm not sure if it's a character or other bonus material.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 17, 2005)

well, it doesn't unlock characters, unless they are missions too.  Other wise i think there's no point to the story mode except to complete the game.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 18, 2005)

*for some reason there were certain missions i couldnt unlock without doing the rest of the story mode. I just did it for the hell of it I guess. Its cool to go through and play with all the characters in the actual situations. *


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 18, 2005)

that's interesting, so i guess i will have to do story mode...i'm still doing missions for cs2 sasuke, I'm at the "beat 10 people/no specials" missions....   some of the characters are a pain in the ass..like chouji, and ino, not much fun to have to play with them

the interesting thing about using missions to unlock is u have to use all the game modes and characters, which is different from ngt3, where i could play only the modes or characters i wanted to make money, and miss half of the game.  It's a cool idea


----------



## MS81 (Dec 18, 2005)

the story mode is better in part3 than this one.

I love this game though


----------



## EgoGone (Dec 18, 2005)

Gotta love this game.

I jus finished all the missions (i had ALOT of time on my hands). But the missions are what makes this game horrible, really. Although some of the S ranked missions were fun....

Itachi doesnt really worry my as much as he used to. Kyuubi Naruto is CHEAP. I love playin him tho. Can do some crazy combos that jus LOOK freakin nice (and do tons of damage). We have a sort of... agreement with the people we play. No Sasuke CS2 or Kyuubi Naruto allowed, heh. We let our friends who arent as good at the game play Kyuubi jus so we can have a lil challenge. I think Sasuke CS2 is a bit cheaper than Kyuubi tho. I mean come on, it has sharingan Sasukes old up A, but it leads into a full combo. Not only that but u can pause it and start a main combo, or hell jus BBX if u want (i do that alot).

My friends and i play each other alot. We get some crazy battles goin on. I remember once i unlocked all the characters, two of em wanted to challenge me. Two vs 1 and i was Kyuubi. It wasnt even HARD Lol. Kyuubi is cheeeaaaaaap, nuff said. Although it takes a bit more finess for Sasuke CS2, but u could whoop Kyuubi easy. Rush B is... deadly....


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 18, 2005)

i'm having a hell of a time gettin cs2 sasuke, how do u know how many missions are done?


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 18, 2005)

Well I got my program working again but...After posting a few fight videos with me and my friend on gamefaqs and taking a large blow to my ego and spirit in playing this game in how much I seem to suck a great deal, I won't be posting any more GNT 4 Videos for a good while. I might post some NH 3 but I may wait till I have some skill, or what I at least think is skill before I do.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2005)

That's unfortunate to hear, I was looking forward to the flippy vid with some ino special.....did't take skill........
No matter, I disire your NH3 vids most, you make some sweet vids.......
Keep it up!!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 18, 2005)

damm shadyless, i go to gamefaqs, there kind of childish there, don't let em bother u


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2005)

Yea, dude I've been hoping to see your next vids......


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Dec 18, 2005)

Oh come on! We all want more vids!


----------



## hakke (Dec 18, 2005)

GAmefaqs board members are a bunch of morons... as much as I go there to find faqs and READ the boards... I would never actually post there. I advice everyone to do the same.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2005)

More vids! More vids! More vids! More vids! More vids! ........You rock man!


----------



## FFLN (Dec 19, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> One-tailed naruto is one of the best characters to play with. If you mastered all of his moves, you pretty much can beat almost any player. Although they'll always be those players with such exceptional skills that it may not matter. But in the case of most players...Great player + One-tailed naruto= win.
> 
> You know, I haven't had much problems dealing with Itachi since I play against him with either CS2 Sasuke, One-Tailed naruto and even Tayuya O_o



Itachi wasn't that hard in 3 either once you learned how to counter him. It's pretty easy to beat him, but I use Kakashi alot when I go up against him.

Yeah, One-tailed is a very good character, but that's only because it's more challenging to find his weakness. I see his weaknesses whenever I play with him since I can see the points in which he's left open, but the everyone probably feels the same when playing with their own characters that have openings. Anyway, to counter One-tailed Naruto, you just have to experiment. It's easy to counter his BBBBBBBBBB-whatever combo, as long as you block it, you can easily sneak in a kunai or shuriken during the short delay in that. Oh, and you also have to remember to do so. I learned it from GNT3 while fighting against level 4 computers... they would usually always knock me out of that combo using the same method, so I just decided to use it in my own matches against others.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 19, 2005)

finally got CS2 sasuke before going to sleep last night, he's pretty cool...I'm just waiting for that S-mission to pop up to get OTK.  

I think this game has become a more serious fighter than before, especially with the combo chaining.  I guess if it became any more serious, it wouldn't be easy to jump into for new players.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 19, 2005)

Yeah cs2 Sasuke is pretty badass. I dont even like Sasuke but i like cs2 Sasuke on this game. However he's no Kyubi Naruto.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 19, 2005)

Alright, I guess I'll at least try and post the fight videos I did on gamefaqs between me and my friend. Though they can't seem to understand that not everyone plays like their life depends on it.

Zabuza vs. Iruka Kishimoto's leaving us breadcrumbs 

Rock Lee vs. Iruka 
Kishimoto's leaving us breadcrumbs 

Kabuto vs. Iruka 
Kishimoto's leaving us breadcrumbs 

Sakon vs. Iruka 
Kishimoto's leaving us breadcrumbs

Just a few playful rounds of me and my friend Andrew as we couldn't fall asleep after consuming $20 worth of energy drinks.


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 19, 2005)

I completed only 1 mission so far... at my pace it will take an year to finish this game, but I'm happy this way.  ^^

I like too much playing the multiplayers mode to do missions...


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2005)

Nice shadless, so true games are for fun!!  Do you think its possible to crank out that flippy naruto?


----------



## EgoGone (Dec 20, 2005)

Some people have fun when they play like their life depends on it. Jus depends on what kinda gamer u are (and the game of course).


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 20, 2005)

EgoGone said:
			
		

> Some people have fun when they play like their life depends on it. Jus depends on what kinda gamer u are (and the game of course).


Sometimes it depends on the age, too.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2005)

I like to enjoy myself...and use my skills.....


----------



## Kashama (Dec 20, 2005)

Could you guys help me find a translation of the view play data? ( or possibly just translate it here) 
the one in the settings menu and has a picture of kabuto holding a card. 


Please?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2005)

Kakashi dose do well against itachi.....


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 20, 2005)

For games guides, translations and FAQs I check gamesfaqs.com or something like that, but I don't know if they already have something about NGNT4...


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2005)

Sooo, dose anyone care that this game is going down when NH3 is recleced.....


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 20, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Sooo, dose anyone care that this game is going down when NH3 is recleced.....


Actually, I don't care a bit about the NH series... I don't like Bandai videogames at all.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 20, 2005)

I feel that i'm aware of it but dont really care. I'll be playin NH3 more but i know we will still play this one alot cuz I have 3 brothers and sometimes they want to play with me. I was at my friends house yesterday playing this and bleach so i'm sure they will want to play all 3 games when it arrives over the coarse of a weekend get together.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2005)

I heard the beach was by far the weakest of the three.....hope you can enjoy it anyway......


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 20, 2005)

yes bleach is by far the weakest of the three. The more you play it the more fun it becomes but i guess its that way for me because i'm becoming good with a difficult character like Soi. She's a 4 out of 5 stars. Plus I think it will be better when the second installment comes out. I do my best not to compare it to Naruto but thats all my friends try to do. yeah its the weakest though.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2005)

Yea, I would not get the first one, but Its good you're enjoying it....
A sequal may be quite good....


----------



## Kashama (Dec 21, 2005)

Sariachan said:
			
		

> For games guides, translations and FAQs I check gamesfaqs.com or something like that, but I don't know if they already have something about NGNT4...



I checkd, thats why i was hoping there might be a few native speakers in here or someone whos found it.


----------



## hakke (Dec 21, 2005)

karihara, why do you feel the need to bash a game you havent played? Why do you need to like 1 game and HATE the other?

Seriously, you bash GNT4 like its evil every chance you get and I dont know why... I decided to ask you because your last post was so lame



			
				karihara said:
			
		

> Sooo, dose anyone care that this game is going down when NH3 is recleced.....



what does it mean anyway? Will I enjoy gnt4 less when this other game comes out? 

Im just curious... why do you do this?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 21, 2005)

1. I apoligize and will delete/edit any offensive posts
2. I offen am typing in precarious postions casing typos and such.....
3. I think GTN is WAY overrated....


----------



## EgoGone (Dec 21, 2005)

The only thing i really hate about the game is the lag u get when picking characters. I dont understand why they couldnt jus use the old way, was alot quick. Also everyone has to press A instead of 1 person pressing start on the teams screen. Friggin weaksauce.

Other than that i dont think this game or GNT in general is overrated. Most fighting games are so monotonous nowadays. Im over the DOA-esque fighting engine. So boring. GNT has a great battle engine and one of the most unique fighting styles (i guess styles works) out of any game ive ever played. Reminds me of a mixture of powerstone and SSBM (well not really, but those are fighting engines i jus like... alot).

This game is an improvement over the 3rd installment. I wouldnt really call it its on game really, but its a fun game to play. And honestly tho? Even the crappiest overrated games can be fun if u play with the right people. 2 on 2 battles with my friends can go on for HOURS. Its jus fun tryin all these crazy tag teamish combos. 

Well, i understand where ur comin from i suppose, but i'll have to disagree with u and im sure my friends would as well, heh.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 21, 2005)

I must admit it is a nice fighting game......but I also must mention I don't like the GC that much and the graphics are a bit weak in my opinion.... I don't find that gameplay that innovative myself.....


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 21, 2005)

before this game, i wasn't playing games for years...so this game made it worth getting back into a console.  GC is weak graphically though, I hope the rumour that Revo is as powerful as xbox 1 isn't true, i'll be real disappointed


----------



## Kaki (Dec 21, 2005)

You think the revolution will get its own new Naruto game.....or carry GTN over, will it be a full overhaul of stait port? opinons......


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 21, 2005)

What's the problem with the GC graphic?!?  O__O
About the Revolution, please grow up and start looking at what makes a game fun to play: the gameplay and the playability... the new controller will be a blast, I'm sure of it since I'm seeing what they can do with a DS.  


Anyway, back on topic: the NGNT series has the best multiplayer gameplay on GC games, near to the one of Super Smash Brothers Melee... and that's saying a LOT.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 21, 2005)

*gnt4*

naruto simpson said:





> before this game, i wasn't playing games for years...so this game made it worth getting back into a console. GC is weak graphically though, I hope the rumour that Revo is as powerful as xbox 1 isn't true, i'll be real disappointed



I don't think the GC graphics sucks this naruto looks better than the Ps2 version. but Ps2's have better gameplay.

as for rev I don't think it will be a xbox,they are using 256 gpu they said the rev would be three GC's.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 21, 2005)

They both have their pro's and they both have their cons. I'm just in a slight slump still on GNT after my video event going extremely bad but I still enjoy the game more so when I have a large assortment of friends over. I'm also damned sure I'll enjoy NH 3 to hell with all I have seen.

I really don't see why if you have the ability to own both....Why you don't. I mean seriouslly all in all they are extremely great games, the both of them. They are both the best Anime based fighting games out there as well IMO. I mean really unless you just feel like playing favorites because your a Sony and or Nintendo Fanboy there is no reason not to like either if you can play both.

Thats like saying back in the day as the easy reference Marvel vs. Capcom is better then X-men vs. Streetfighter or vise versa for the most part. Both incredibly great games and if you could own them both you should have.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, I belive strongly that GTN is not worth the perchase of a gamecube........


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 21, 2005)

Once again my point was if you have the ability to play them both then do it. If you don't own the system then hell no, don't go out to buy it for just one game. There are very few games for any system that are ever really going to make you do that.

My entire point was. "Hey I have a PS2 and I have a Gamecube. Instead of fighting over which is better as they are both good, I'll just get both at one point or another and enjoy what each offers! Yay for good karma!" Instead of "I own a Ps2/Gamecube. Omg Rawr Your game is the suxxz0r while my game is the shiat because of such and such a reason though I have never once played your game before. Ho ho yar yar." No offense but that is seriously what alot of people sound like when they get into this entire debate which was about to start.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 21, 2005)

I would get a PS2 for NH....two are three, becose thats basicaly all I play these days.....aside from DVDs


----------



## tigerwoo (Dec 21, 2005)

i own NH2 and GNT2 and like NH better, but GNT2 did have Lee open the gates, and that was cool.  if i WAS getting this GNT4 i would want to play as Kidoumaru, cause he's all spidery and that's cool.  Kidoumaru Vs Neji will be one of the battles i play repeatedly when NH3 comes through.  though Sakon/ukon could be really cool.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 21, 2005)

I finaly voted Kimimaro


----------



## hakke (Dec 21, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> 1. I apoligize and will delete/edit any offensive posts
> 2. I offen am typing in precarious postions casing typos and such.....
> 3. I think GTN is WAY overrated....



If anything, after everything GNT4 lacked, NH3 will be the overrated one, dun you think?

It was just a simple question, please guys, no need to go offtopic.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 21, 2005)

We'll see, I don't think so but well have to see.....


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 22, 2005)

The point is that, from what I've read on the net (reviews and opinions), and from how I know Bandai, the NGNT series is much better in multiplayer than the NH in multiplayer.

Furthermore, I don't like the graphics they used for NH at all O__O ... but this isn't really important.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 22, 2005)

Of course graphics don't make a system good, if so X Box would have been the # 1 system, or we would just use custom PC's.  

But I would never turn down strong graphics performance if I could get that with awesome gameplay.  I mean everybody notices that NGT 4 has some graphics that don't look right or good. pixelization, slowdown , kidomaru looks bad, and kisame's hand is messed up.  When I spend 40 hours or whatever on a game, I notice these tiny details.  They don't destroy the game experience, but I see that a newer version should fix it.

Also, I did buy a used GC just to play naruto 3 last year   and it was worth it, i played so much.  now I got NGT 4 and soon Bleach, I also beat pikmin and might try pikmin 2 when it drops in price, so it was worth it to get back into consoles just for NGT3.


----------



## tigerwoo (Dec 22, 2005)

is it just me or is naruto just a blatant xmen ripoff?
multiple man, marrow, wolverine, uh... well.  still.  total ripoff.

heh.


ps. gnt's 4-player is too confusing to be considered an advantage over NH.


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 22, 2005)

tigerwoo said:
			
		

> is it just me or is naruto just a blatant xmen ripoff?
> multiple man, marrow, wolverine, uh... well.  still.  total ripoff.
> 
> heh.
> ...


Not for experienced players.  ^^


----------



## FFLN (Dec 22, 2005)

A rip-off? No. Those are probably just common ideas or the like. Things like Kage Bunshin and the Kyuubi are from some aspect of the Japanese culture. The bone manipulation is just a cool idea that people have thought of. Same with regeneration.

In my opinion, Multiple Man sucks and the same goes for Marrow. Wolverine is much more popular, and more widely known, than either of those two.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2005)

is it just me or is naruto just a blatant xmen ripoff?
multiple man, marrow, wolverine, uh... well. still. total ripoff.

My frend and I noticed that, but its NOT blatant....a subjact for another thread....


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 22, 2005)

tigerwoo said:
			
		

> is it just me or is naruto just a blatant xmen ripoff?
> multiple man, marrow, wolverine, uh... well.  still.  total ripoff.
> 
> heh.
> ...


Yeah, except those things have been done a million times in other animes since anime began, and that naruto is based off of Japanese myths and culture that predate X-men.  

It's called an archetype, and it's an idea that is common among most people in the world no matter how seperate they are.   doofus


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 22, 2005)

Actually it is a well known fact that alot of Manga-ka are inspired by American comics, more so things from Marvel like X-men more then anything (The maker of Kenshin was obsessed with this and helped him make a majority of his characters). So I wouldn't be surprised if some things they grabbed from a marvel comic and edited/tweaked for cultural reasons and other things.

As for 4 Player mode. It is a good advantage when you have a bunch of people over and are looking for a good time/laugh. 2v2 is always fun if you ask me since you can relive matches or just play on teams with friends. About the only problem with it is, If you are the strongest person playing or in the lead. They more then likely WILL go after you with all their might and then continue fighting one another. Confusion isn't really apart of 4 Player mode, just slight times of cheapness as I have learned when you have One person playing Itachi spamming Bunshins, a person as Kakashi using Down + A to go under or even Kabuto for that matter, and then the third person doing main attacks so the moment you try to attack them or your sheild breaks bunshin/Grab own you.

But here is one thing I wonder if anyone else noticed. Shikamaru now in the game will stop dodging after you get his health down about half way or a little bit more. Even when standing he will block and his defense for sheild SUUUUUUUUUUUCKS. Seriously with Zabuza while on full sheild 1 normal Sword combo brought his sheild down to about to shatter.


----------



## EgoGone (Dec 22, 2005)

Yeah i noticed Shikamaru didnt dodge at times. Dont really play him or against him that often to realize how it happened, but... yeah thats makes sense. That does kinda suck tho. Although if ur playin as him u shouldnt be defending, ever  .

On the earlier topic, i dont know if buying a gamecube for jus one game would be quite a good investment. Although GNT would be a top choice for that crazy idea. That and SSBM of course. Oh and Double Dash. U havent PLAYED gamecube unless uve played 8 player Double Dash my GOD. But i digress from my point.

I think in general gettin a system for only one game is kinda... weird. And a free for all in Naruto 4 can be really annoying depending on who people are. Kakashi, Kabuto, hell even Shino and a well placed random down X can jus ruin life Lol. Thats why my friends and I prefer 2v2. Its horrible when ur the last one standing tho. Had situations where the 2 people were well ahead in health vs the single person and the single person still one. Some interesting battles lemme tell ya.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 22, 2005)

Lol yeah I had that happen before. But to my luck one of them screwed up since I was using Awakened Hinata and activated her Counter Special By accident. He got blasted and since his friend was ready to go into an attack when I got out I combo/Y canceled to end it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 22, 2005)

EgoGone said:
			
		

> On the earlier topic, i dont know if buying a gamecube for jus one game would be quite a good investment. Although GNT would be a top choice for that crazy idea. That and SSBM of course. Oh and Double Dash. U havent PLAYED gamecube unless uve played 8 player Double Dash my GOD. But i digress from my point.
> 
> *I think in general gettin a system for only one game is kinda... weird. *



Haha, if you think that's weird, just wait   It get's weirder.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 22, 2005)

Lol I believe it is weird to but then again....I only bought an Xbox for Dead or Alive 3...and right now I only want a 360 really for Dead or Alive 4.


----------



## Lord Kon (Dec 22, 2005)

Are there any movies or gameclips from this game with skilled players?


----------



## Inactive Roxas (Dec 22, 2005)

I have a problem with the 3rd game and i was wondering if anyone could help me. 

My friend was being careless with the disk and when i got it back, it was really crapped out. So i went to get it buffed at a video game store, but there was still an indentation shaped like a tiny M at the edge of the disk. 

Now when ever i try to play it, i get this error:



Does anyone have the slightest clue what it says and how i can fix the disk?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2005)

Willvolution should have skilled players.......


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 22, 2005)

Zedro said:
			
		

> I have a problem with the 3rd game and i was wondering if anyone could help me.
> 
> My friend was being careless with the disk and when i got it back, it was really crapped out. So i went to get it buffed at a video game store, but there was still an indentation shaped like a tiny M at the edge of the disk.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure, but that could only be the phrases that pop out when there isn't enough space on the memory card to save the game.... but I'm not sure, I'm sorry.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2005)

try loading it without a memory card....
It says somthinglike...you spilled too much soda on me and I'm missing a pice, give it back......


----------



## Notaku (Dec 23, 2005)

anyone think is a pain get to unlock chars?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 23, 2005)

the worst part is the b missions like "beat 10 characters" or "beat 10 no-super", cause the weaker characters take long to inflict damage , especially with no supers, so , it gets a little , ugh!!!


----------



## Notaku (Dec 23, 2005)

naruto(CPU lvl3) owned me when i was doing ''5 round special KO'' with Sakura
i feel so ashamed


----------



## Nice Gai (Dec 23, 2005)

I am a little disappointed in this Game they didnt give anybody no new moves! WTF!! That kind of ruined this game for me I do like the new characters they just added too much new features. I wish everyone would have their new moves but oh well!!


----------



## MS81 (Dec 23, 2005)

Notaku said:





> anyone think is a pain get to unlock chars?


 at first it was but after a while it got easier.


----------



## Notaku (Dec 23, 2005)

i just can't wait for AHinata & 1TKNaturo


----------



## EgoGone (Dec 23, 2005)

The worst parts of the game are unlocking characters and the character select screen. Unlocking the characters was... well friggin boring. I hardly ever play the game by myself, only with friends. So it was a bit boring doin all that stuf.

Id really love to post some videos of me and my friends playing. It would be quite a sight Lol. I remember one time me and my friend were Gaara and Temari, respectively. We were on a team against my other 2 friends. He did his jump X and i did my down X. We timed it so well we caught em both in both specials and they both died. It was amazing.

Well im pretty sure i dont have the means to record videos, but even if i did i wouldnt know how. U need some crazy AV hookup to ur comp or somethin? My bro has that. Hmmmmm... might be able to strike a deal with him, heh. Id prefer somethin like that than a ghetto digital camera jus recording whats on the TV on some stacked books on a chair  .


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 24, 2005)

Man , I finally got OTK Naruto. He has hard to beat, took me 4 trys till i figure the safe combos for CS2 sasuke.  His grand fireball gets the PC, don't know if it can get anybody else though.  OTK Naruto fun as hell though!


----------



## Notaku (Dec 24, 2005)

i love the a+down and a+up


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 24, 2005)

wow, OTK naruto really screw up the GC.  There's bad slowdown against Kankuro, and the opponent skips frames during there prefight talk.  He must be the highest character NGT can make on GC.  But I like the way they did OTK and CS2 sasuke, and Kimi the most.  There moves are real fluid and unique, and they come out in this game. 

Also the missions are worth while if u want something to do after u got all the characters.  For those of us who had NGT3, it would be boring to have to go through a store again, i think.

But, it still could have used drunken lee and kiba's wolf mode, dang, maybe next time.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 24, 2005)

It seems that I must say farewell to this thread now that NH is out.......
I shall still envy OTK Naruto's flippy grab.....and kisame's big shark jutsu.....
ADIOS!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2005)

FFLN said:
			
		

> It would be majorly crappy if they put in those two Stupid Brothers though. They haven't put in any filler characters... yet, but if they do... stupid move on their part.
> 
> After 3 games of GNT, I don't want to see Dosu in it either. I'd prefer that they put the time and effort into new characters and buffing up previous characters. Naruto for one, really needs new moves. That Naruto Rendan is getting boring. Higher level Kyuubi is also something they need to add in, CS & CS2 Sasuke is another one, Drunk Lee another, Sound 5 and their various CS and CS2 forms, Kisame definitely, more jounin, and more specials for all!!!




Wait, are we thinking that Naruto GNT5 might actually have filler characters? I sure hope not O_o

I'm hoping that the anime gets back on track with the manga so new characters can be inserted as well, as changes to current characters (or different modes)...i.e. Drunken Lee, Butterfly Choiji, etc...


----------



## narutorulez (Dec 26, 2005)

i dont think we will get filler characters in GNT5 because then we should have that dude from the tea country filler in this game


----------



## EgoGone (Dec 26, 2005)

This game kicks much arse, and i hope they patch up little things they seemed to have missed when they make GNT5. Me and my friend are already an unstoppable team when we're Akatsuki (Itachi and gills-for-cheeks). I dont even want to imagine how crazy things would get if everyone was a character from Akatsuki, sheesh.

Lets jus enjoy and be content with GNT4 in the meantime  .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2005)

narutorulez said:
			
		

> i dont think we will get filler characters in GNT5 because then we should have that dude from the tea country filler in this game




That's pretty much the whole point. The game most likely saved the characters such as Drunken Lee, for part 5 because we are currently in the filler mode. Once the series start to get on track with the manga, they might add a few more characters from the latest saga. 
*Spoiler*: _manga spoilers_ 



Maybe even Sai and Yamato 


 but I think they left the earlier characters out as a insurance policy just in case if they weren't able to get the newer characters in-game by the time it's released next year.


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 26, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> That's pretty much the whole point. The game most likely saved the characters such as Drunken Lee, for part 5 because we are currently in the filler mode. Once the series start to get on track with the manga, they might add a few more characters from the latest saga.
> *Spoiler*: _manga spoilers_
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Or, at least I hope to see what they didn't include in NGNT4, in NGNT5...


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Dec 26, 2005)

I was thinking that GNT 5 would have the time skip characters? I meen why wouldnt it? The anime SHOULD be there by then.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 26, 2005)

the anime won't be there by then, it will have filler till spring...then kakashi gaiden fopr a month or so..then the game in ...november?  will it be that close


----------



## Svenjamin (Dec 26, 2005)

Hopefully the characters of the first manga arc of part two will all be in the next one!

Maybe GNT5 will be a launch game for the revolution??? That would be incredibly strategic on Nintendo's part.


----------



## Manetheren (Dec 26, 2005)

The anime will likely be starting Part 2 with Episode 180, the beginning of next season.

That will put it at like April or so.

That would give nearly a full season before GNT 5 is released (IF it releases in November like most have.)

GNT5 will likely have ALOT of changes...  But, I'd be willing to bet that most of those changes will involve new models and movesets for existing characters.  I expect several of them will play significantly different in their Part 2 incarnations.


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 27, 2005)

If Revolution can play GC games, mybe the Freeloader will work on it, too!


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 28, 2005)

my guess would be GNT5, if it comes out, will be almost a year from now. It will probably be around Nov as NarutoSimpson has stated. With fillers lasting till spring, then more fillers(kakashi arc), then we get the time skip. We could hope for time skip characters but hell look at what they did this time around. They include sound 5(including Kimi) but everybody is already in cs2, that really pissed me off. I would have prefered to transform as lee does with him opening the gates. So you have all the characters from the sasuke pursuit arc including kyuubi naruto and cs2 sasuke but the characters that help naruto get to sasuke dont have their new moves? What the hell is there to save? If we have the characters i want the damn moves. Kyuubi Naruto and CS2 sasuke are the reason i play this game, oh yeah and Kimi. All my friends want me to come over so they can play it(one called me today) and i dont even want to cuz i dont play the game anymore. Christmas eve about 6/7 friends were in the living room playing GNT4 and im one of their rooms playing NH3. GNT4 is a good game, the gameplay tweaks are nice but im still pissed at the lack of change by 8ing. Now i know i'm lazy, but i'm also not created a fighting game based on an extremely popular anime/manga for fans all across the world. DAMN YOU 8ING!! They will have to win me back now.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 28, 2005)

How do I unlock S Rank missions? Do they just come like all the others randomly or do I have to do something special to get them?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 28, 2005)

well, 's' is for Special.....


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 28, 2005)

you have to have the characters unlocked used in those S missions, did u unlock tsunade? CS2 sasuke, OTK , etc??  The one you will get first is unlock kisame using gai.

Hey Kakihara, what's the story with NH3? I snuck into that thread and it looked interesting, give us a summary huh!?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 28, 2005)

Do you mean in general, or whats new with #3....


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 28, 2005)

what's new with 3


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 30, 2005)

Okay this is it! Grrrrr, I have completed B-rank mission 20 (Mizuki, win with no continues). I didn't lose a ,atch (2 rounds, you know what I mean), yet it still says I haven't completed it. Any idea why?


----------



## EgoGone (Dec 30, 2005)

1st off i suggest changing the round option to 1 round per match. Goes by alot quicker.

And are u finishing to the very end? U need to do that for arcade mode missions.

Maybe ur even choosing the wrong mission? Like ur doin survival instead or somethin and not finishing in time. Meh, i dunno.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 30, 2005)

Yeah, you're probably confused.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 31, 2005)

It's B-rank mission 20, everything tells me it's score attack mode finish with no continues.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah S rank mission do pop up randomly but I think had to unlock so many ppl before they started popping up. The closer you get to unlocking everybody the more S rank missions pop up because you have to do them to actually unlocked 3 or 4 characters. NH3 is AWESOME Narutosimpson. Its my first NH and im in love with that damn game. You should get it.


----------



## Summoner (Jan 2, 2006)

Shit, is this game already out? I just looked at the thread title, and it said that it was released on November 21st. Damn, I need to get more up to date


----------



## Taxman (Jan 2, 2006)

I just played this game yesterday and I love it...it's a nice break from SSBM......


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 2, 2006)

Ahh shame, I can only unlock the Kisame mission after I unlock Itachi. Awww.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 2, 2006)

hmmmmmmm, good old GTN .....ADIOS!


----------



## Zohar (Jan 2, 2006)

Great game! I like the changes they made, strafeing while running makes it much easier to get past Itachis bunshins. ^^
Though it feels like they released the game too early. The character selection screen really shouldn't have to be so laggy, and they should have updated the old characters moves, atleast with the new specials.

I just completed all the missions (those damned time attacks were a pain...), and was expecting a nice reward. And what do I get? Choosing background for the menues! xD

But still, a great fighting game, that will entertain me and my friends for another year.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 2, 2006)

Thats what its about........


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 3, 2006)

Well, I finalyl got Kisame. I had to go back and forth from title screen to menu for 15 mins after I unlocked Itachi to get the S-rank mission. I now have Kisame, and many more missions leftover to do.


----------



## Tenacious D (Jan 3, 2006)

I have it and its VERY fun to play.  Lately since Ive been lazy to do missions, Ive forced my friend to complete them. Im kinda acting like a slavedriver XD


----------



## FFLN (Jan 3, 2006)

Have any of you guys noticed that when playing with 1 player against 3, the one guy has increased Health and attack? I didn't realize that until recently. Hehe, it does make it easier to fight off 3 guys... and using those added effects really helps too. One-Tailed Naruto pwns on that though. Specials also do more damage, so he can pretty much take you below half health if he gets a bunch of you in his shockwave.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 4, 2006)

I heard that Sakon and Ukon can't split in this game from my friend, the day after I played it.

And Kyuubi lvl 2 Naruto should be a choice.  I played as him in mission and it was freakin awesome.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 4, 2006)

He is and he has a nice flippy grab


----------



## Arilou (Jan 4, 2006)

A few things:

Jirobou not only Stole Spider-Man's gig, he stole Spider-Man's moves! He has a lot of Spidey's moves from Marvel  Superheroes! Funny little reference I thought  

The game-makers are real Hinata fanboys. Who am I kidding, I don't mind!

Ukon's "HOUSE OF DOOM" is the weirdest attack ever.


----------



## GOD'S BITCH (Jan 4, 2006)

*Game~disappointed*

The latest game cube naruto game...part 4....whats so special? Just new Characters. graphics are the same, most of the fighting moves are the same, and there isn't many new features to the game. It could have been better.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 4, 2006)

I have not seen it in the anime, so I would't know, is it different....


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 4, 2006)

Is this game fun


----------



## Kaki (Jan 4, 2006)

Well its not bad with 4 player, but NH3 is more fun.......


----------



## FFLN (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes, it's fun. Even people who don't know about Naruto will be able to get into it.


----------



## Svenjamin (Jan 5, 2006)

that's true, I've had quite a few non'narutards get into this game and really love it.

I do understand when people say they are dissappointed, but wouldn't you buy a new Super Smash Bros Melee just for a few new characters and levels?

I certainly would


----------



## FFLN (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't think I would buy another SSB anymore. I don't even play the current one. Naruto's just more fun than that, and if I do play another game, it'll probably be RPG or some other genre outside of fighting... as well as getting good reviews.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 5, 2006)

Yea, it's feel is generic enough to warrent wide popularity I guess.....


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 5, 2006)

So the game is fun, its just not at a acme.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 5, 2006)

Yup, I need to study a lot more.... its far from an acme,(btw you 'an) but its a party game for 4 pepole at a time, that makes it popular.....


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 5, 2006)

a acme(highist point) didnt you go to school........jokin man ICHI the killer is cool.


----------



## eklipps (Aug 30, 2006)

This game is great. I'm trying to find out what all the teams are. I'm convinced that every character is on at least 1 team. So far this is what i've got.

Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura,
Lee, Neji, Tenten,
Shikamaru, Chouji, Ino,
Kiba, Hinata, Shino,
Gaara, Kankuro, Temari,
Tsunade, Jiraya, Oroichimaru,
sound 4 (in any mix-match),
Kimimaru, Kabuto, Oroichimaru,
Sasuke, Itachi, Kakashi,
Lee, Gaara,
Temari, Shikamaru,
Kankuro, Kiba.

This still leaves Gai, Iruka, Mitzuki, Anko, the 3rd, kisame, zabuza, haku, curse seal 2 susuke, kyyubi naurto, and awakened Hinata, all without a team.  Do they just not have one?


----------



## Undomiel (Sep 2, 2006)

*Naruto Gekitou ninja taisen 4*

Hi everyone!  This game is fantastic!
I didn't find a thread about it and I wanted to know if someone has got it.
I've got a question about "special" Hinata, someone know if there a 3rd special attack (x). And could tell me with whom she must be for the special 3perso attack?
Well if you don't know this game, buy it you'll be very pleased (I prefer this game than the playstation one, with it you can play endless parties with friends!)


----------



## Yuki (Inactive) (Sep 3, 2006)

i have gnt 4 and if u mean awakend hinata i dont think she has a third special attack.


----------



## Undomiel (Sep 4, 2006)

Yeah thanks I meant her.  Could you tell me what character has 3 atacks? And how to do? Because it's boring when you know the two specials of everyone... And for the 3 character atack?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Sep 4, 2006)

yeah there is already a thread about this but i can't find it because search wont work for me.


----------



## Undomiel (Sep 5, 2006)

the 1 and only jj said:
			
		

> yeah there is already a thread about this but i can't find it because search wont work for me.


I knew it! That was not possible there weren't a thread about it. But I can't find it, same for me search tool doesn't work...


----------



## Deathinstinct (Sep 5, 2006)

Here is the GNT4 thread.
[Kyuu] Kiba 23

The final post (#2015) actually lists all of the 3-man cell supers.
That I am aware only 2 characters have 3 supers, Naruto and Sasuke.  This excludes transformation, which are also done with the X button.


----------



## Undomiel (Sep 5, 2006)

Deathinstinct said:
			
		

> Here is the GNT4 thread.
> NejiTen Q&A
> 
> The final post (#2015) actually lists all of the 3-man cell supers.
> That I am aware only 2 characters have 3 supers, Naruto and Sasuke.  This excludes transformation, which are also done with the X button.



Thank you very much!!! This will be the best for me! Wow you're the best i'll have a lot of fun tonight! Thanksssss


----------



## Kisame-Sensei (Jul 29, 2007)

*Naruto: Clash of Ninja 4*

I have a couple questions about this game. In order to unlock Kabuto and Kisame, you need to complete the S-rank mission. But how does one go about unlocking that mission? Are there any prerequisites to getting those missions? Or are they just random? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kisame-Sensei (Jul 29, 2007)

Anyone answer my question please? I'm stuck!


----------



## RyRyMini (Jul 29, 2007)

They're random like any missions..and obviously, you need Tsunade unlocked already to get Kabuto.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 10, 2007)

*Naruto: Gekitou Ninja Taisen 4 - 3 on 1 formation VX*

I bet most of you have played Naruto: Gekitou Ninja Taisen 4 before. If so, you must know about the "Multiplayer Battle" where you can choose 1-2, 2-2, 3-1, 1-1-1-1, or 1-1-2. To really test your ability, get three other friends to try this. Have it a 3-1 match, and the team with three will only use "X" super moves. You(the lone team) must try to beat them when they can only do this to you. This may seem easy, but will be shown to be harder than you think. Before I continue, here is a list of the specials of Naruto: Gekitou Ninja Taisen 4. They are broken up into 2 main categories: Real-Time, and Cut-Scene:


*Spoiler*: _Cut-Scene Supers_ 



:
Naruto - Naruto Rendan*(X)*, Rasengan*(DownX)*
Sasuke - Shishi Rendan *(X)*
Sakura - Inner Sakura*(X)*, Inner Sakura II*(DownX)*
Kakashi - Raikiri Senkou*(X)*
Lee - Omote Renge*(X)*, Ura Renge*(X)*
Neji - Hakke Rokujuu Yonshou*(X)*
Tenten - SoushoRyuu*(X)*
Gai - Great Hug of Youth*(X)*, Omote Renge*(DownX)*
Shino - Kikaichuu no Jutsu*(X)*
Hinata - Hakke Soushouha*(X)*, Hakke Aigi Shou*(DownX)*
Kiba - Gatsuuga*(X)*, Garetsuuga*(DownX)*
Ino - Mind Transfer Technique*(X)*, Mind Transfer Technique II*(DownX)*
Shikamaru - Kagemane no Jutsu*(X)*
Chouji - Baika no Jutsu: Nikudan Sensha*(X)*, Baika no Jutsu: Nikudan ShouSensha*(DownX)*
Gaara - Dessert Funeral*(X)*
Kankuro - Kugutsu Shibari no Jutsu*(X)*
Temari - Wind Scythe Technique*(X)*
Iruka - Kuurai Dan*(X)*, Kuurai Geki*(DownX)*
Mizuki - Kuurai Dan*(X)*, Kuurai Geki*(DownX)*
Zabuza - Kiri Gakure no Jutsu*(X)*
Haku - Makyohyosho*(X)*
Anko - Anko Rendan II*(X)*
Jiraiya - Kuchiyose: Katon Gamayu Endan*(X)*
Tsunade - Painful Sky Leg*(X)*, Creation Rebirth*(DownX)*
Orochimaru - Five Elements Seal*(X)*
Sandaime - Enma Kuchiyose: Kongou Enbu*(X)*
Jiroubou - Doton: Doryuu Dango*(X)*
Kidoumaru - Kumo Senkyuu: Souzaku*(X)*
Tayuya - Makyou no Ran*(X)*, Mateki: Mugen Onsa*(DownX)*
Sakon&Ukon - Souma Rangekidan*(X)*
Kimimaro - Tessenka no Mai: Tsuru - Hana*(X)*
Kabuto - Iryou Ninjutsu: Chakra no Mesu*(X)*
Kisame - Samehada Ranbu*(X)*
Itachi - Tsukuyomi*(X)*
CS2 Sasuke - Habataku Chidori*(X)*
OTK Naruto - Kyuubi Rasengan*(X)*

Real-Time Supers:
Kyuubi Naruto - Kyuubi Rangeki*(X)*
Sasuke - Chidori*(X)*, Katon: Housenka no Jutsu*(JumpX)**
Kakashi - Raikiri*(X)*
Neji - Hakkeshou Kaiten Zetsu*(DownX)**
Tenten - Shouryuu no Mai*(JumpX)**
Shino - Bug Drill Drive*(DownX)**
Shikamaru - Kage Naraku no Jutsu*(DownX)*
Gaara - Arm of Shukaku*(DownX)*
Kankuro - Poison Kunai*(DownX)**, Poison Bombs*(JumpX)**
Temari - Twin Tornado*(JumpX)**
Karasu - Poison Kunai*(X)**, Poison Bombs*(JumpX)**
Zabuza - Great Sword Spin*(DownX)**
Haku - Sensatsu Suishou*(DownX)**
Anko - Anko Rendan*(X)*
Jiraiya - Toad Summoning*(DownX)**
Orochimaru - Kusunage Sword Lunge*(DownX)*
Sandaime - Dragon Flame Bomb*(DownX)**
Jiroubou - Earth Release: Dungeon Chamber of Nothingness*(DownX)**
Kidoumaru - Spider Summoning*(DownX)**
Sakon&Ukon - Kuchiyose: Rashoumon*(DownX)**
Kimimaro - Sawarabi no Mai*(DownX)**
Kabuto - Temple of Nirvana Technique*(Down X)**
Kisame - Water Release: Water Shark Missile*(DownX)**
Itachi - Bunshin Daibakuha*(DownX)*
CS2 Sasuke - Katon: Gokakyo no Jutsu*(DownX)**
OTK Naruto - Kyuubi Chakra Roar*(DownX)**

(Supers marked with an asterisk (*) symbol are blockable.)

These can further be classified into 4 more sub-categories:

Activation Hit. These are close-range techniques that need a hit or 2 from the initial "X" button command to go to the cut screen. The user must also get in close to the opponent:

Naruto - Naruto Rendan*(X)*, Rasengan*(DownX)*
Sasuke - Shishi Rendan *(X)*
Sakura - Inner Sakura*(X)*, Inner Sakura II*(DownX)*
Kakashi - Raikiri Senkou*(X)*
Lee - Omote Renge*(X)*
Neji - Hakke Rokujuu Yonshou*(X)*
Tenten - SoushoRyuu*(X)*
Gai - Great Hug of Youth*(X)*, Omote Renge*(DownX)*
Shino - Kikaichuu no Jutsu*(X)*
Hinata - Hakke Soushouha*(X)*, Hakke Aigi Shou*(DownX)*
Kiba - Gatsuuga*(X)*, Garetsuuga*(DownX)*
Shikamaru - Kagemane no Jutsu*(X)*
Chouji - Baika no Jutsu: Nikudan Sensha*(X)*, Baika no Jutsu: Nikudan ShouSensha*(DownX)*
Kankuro - Kugutsu Shibari no Jutsu*(X)*
Iruka - Kuurai Dan*(X)*, Kuurai Geki*(DownX)*
Mizuki - Kuurai Dan*(X)*, Kuurai Geki*(DownX)*
Zabuza - Kiri Gakure no Jutsu*(X)*
Haku - Makyohyosho*(X)*
Anko - Anko Rendan II*(X)*
Jiraiya - Kuchiyose: Katon Gamayu Endan*(X)*
Tsunade - Painful Sky Leg*(X)*, Creation Rebirth*(DownX)*
Orochimaru - Five Elements Seal*(X)*
Sandaime - Enma Kuchiyose: Kongou Enbu*(X)*
Jiroubou - Doton: Doryuu Dango*(X)*
Kidoumaru - Kumo Senkyuu: Souzaku*(X)*
Tayuya - Makyou no Ran*(X)*
Sakon&Ukon - Souma Rangekidan*(X)*
Kimimaro - Tessenka no Mai: Tsuru - Hana*(X)*
Kabuto - Iryou Ninjutsu: Chakra no Mesu*(X)*
Kisame - Samehada Ranbu*(X)*
Itachi - Tsukuyomi*(X)*
CS2 Sasuke - Habataku Chidori*(X)*
OTK Naruto - Kyuubi Rasengan*(X)*

(The next three categories are the ones to be used in this thread's topic battle discussion.)

*1).* Long-Range Travelling. These specials travel over a greater distance than the above specials. They also don't require the user to really get in close(with some exceptions). Most usually keep traveling and hit all in their path:

Lee - Ura Renge*(X)*
Ino - Mind Transfer Technique*(X)*, Mind Transfer Technique II*(DownX)*
Gaara - Dessert Funeral*(X)*
Temari - Wind Scythe Technique*(X)*
Sasuke - Chidori*(X)*, Katon: Housenka no Jutsu*(JumpX)**
Kakashi - Raikiri*(X)*
Tenten - Shouryuu no Mai*(JumpX)**
Shikamaru - Kage Naraku no Jutsu*(DownX)*
Kankuro - Poison Kunai*(DownX)**, Poison Bombs*(JumpX)**
Temari - Twin Tornado*(JumpX)**
Karasu - Poison Kunai*(X)**, Poison Bombs*(JumpX)**
Haku - Sensatsu Suishou*(DownX)**
Orochimaru - Kusunage Sword Lunge*(DownX)*
Sandaime - Dragon Flame Bomb*(DownX)**
Kabuto - Temple of Nirvana Technique*(Down X)*
Kisame - Water Release: Water Shark Missile*(DownX)**
CS2 Sasuke - Katon: Gokakyo no Jutsu*(DownX)**

*2).* Surrounding Area: These supers are ones in which the user remains in one spot as the super itself surrounds them and spreads out, usually in all directions. This allows the user to stay stationary and safe:

Neji - Hakkeshou Kaiten Zetsu*(DownX)**
Gaara - Arm of Shukaku*(DownX)*
Zabuza - Great Sword Spin*(DownX)**
Kimimaro - Sawarabi no Mai*(DownX)**
Tayuya - Mateki: Mugen Onsa*(DownX)*
Kabuto - Temple of Nirvana Technique*(Down X)**

*3).* Instant supers. These supers appear instantly over or under the opponent. They can be long or short range and play pressure on the opponent:

Shino - Bug Drill Drive*(DownX)**
Jiraiya - Toad Summoning*(DownX)**
Jiroubou - Earth Release: Dungeon Chamber of Nothingness*(DownX)**
Kidoumaru - Spider Summoning*(DownX)**
Sakon&Ukon - Kuchiyose: Rashoumon*(DownX)**




Here is where it all comes together. Take this example:

Have the lone fighter be. . . .eh Naruto. Choose any handicap you want for him. Now pick. . .CS2 Sasuke from category 1, Neji from category 2, and Jiroubou from category three to go against Naruto. Give them all the infinite chakra handicap and pick. . .the Chunnin Exams Final stage. Here is how it works:

Step one: Set Neji in the VERY center and have him spam his DownX like crazy. This will make it hard for Naruto to get at him. Step 2: Have Jiroubou on the other side of Neji so that Neji is between Naruto and him, have him straft every now and then to keep Naruto on the opposite side. Spam his DownX too. This will create pressure on Naruto since not only is Neji there as an obstacle, but now there is a constant attack on him that requires him to stay still to avoid getting caught, or keep moving non-stop to not get chip damage. Step 3: Have CS2 Sasuke constantly chase Naruto, staying moderately close to him while spamming his DownX to keep firing fireballs at him. Now this creates even more pressure on Naruto. He can't stay still because of chip damage, but if he goes after CS2 Sasuke, then he may get hit by either his or Jiroubou's special. If he tries to run, either Jiroubou will catch him, CS2 Sasuke will knick him, or he'll run into Neji's Hakkeshou Kaiten Zetzu. If you then knock Naruto down and get an opportunity, use CS2 Sasuke's Habataku Chidori as a wake-up super.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Amped Lightning (Nov 17, 2007)

*sasuke vs itachi gnt4*

move this if you must.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Jjr9qRWyUh4[/YOUTUBE]

i'm playing as sasuke, and my friend is itachi.


----------



## Matsuo_Ibuki (Nov 17, 2007)

Lol! u suck agenst your friend, i have never play naruto befor so i cant say any thing els, lol!!


----------



## kamikazekage (Nov 17, 2007)

Your friend didn't give you much of a chance. Haha.
That 7 hit combo was nice though.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 18, 2007)

merging thread


----------



## Amped Lightning (Nov 18, 2007)

well, i'm not very used to playing on a gamebridge/ computer, so i know its not that great. i'm also used to playing against the computer, who don't back out/ jump out of your attacks, so that also made my messiness worse.


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 22, 2007)

All I have left is 3 missions =O

I have 2 questions though,  on the S-Rank KO 30 with Supers, this means I need to set it to 3 rounds, right?  Because I set it to 5 and got over 30 and I didn't get a mission completion.  

Also, when will I be able to select which background I want?  When I complete all of them?  I don't see the option to do so in game options.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah, when you get all the missions completed in the game, you can change the background.


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 22, 2007)

Do you know about the S-Rank mission I was talking about?


----------



## Amped Lightning (Nov 22, 2007)

i actually haven't done it yet, but did you exit after you got all 30 kos?


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 22, 2007)

No, I didn't.


----------



## Cholisose (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, I just got a gamecube recently, and bought the naruto taisen 4 game a couple weeks ago, and it rocks! One of the funnest multiplayer games EVAR. 

But that aside, I have a few questions... Maybe someone here can answer them?
1) If you select the picture of Naruto sitting on his bed in the options menu, it takes you to a screen that has all these tabs at the top with cute little icons, and underneath is a bunch of boxes written in Japanese. Pressing buttons on these boxes does nothing. What is this page all about?!
2) What does Kiba's down + A do? All he does is thrust an arm down to the ground, and his dog sits down. I'm missing the point.
3) How does Kabuto's thing work with getting health back? It seems he just does it automatically sometimes. It's not one of the X button super moves, like with Tsunade's health bar technique. 
4) Is there any way to stop Chouji's grab when he presses A? All I can do is jump out of the way. The darn thing is unstoppable it seems. Also speaking of Chouji, is there really a good time to eat those chips?! LOL.
5) Is there a list somewhere that says which specials Kakashi can copy? When I found out about this I was amazed. Such a cool ability! Unfortunately you have to have sharingan on it seems before you do back + A, and the darn thing drains Kakashi's health! >=[
6) I don't get the point of opening a gate with Gai-sensei. Does it let him deal more damage? I see no difference in his combos or his super moves after I open a gate with him. There's an obvious difference with Lee though, since he can do his Ura Renge ability after opening the gates twice. Is there a point in opening it just once for Lee though?
7) Isn't Neji's back + A kaiten technique awesome? =P 
8) Is there a way to change the volume of the music in the game? On one of the TVs at my house, the music is ten times louder than the rest of the sound effects for some reason. 
9) What's with the Evil Hinata that you unlock in the game? o_O Couldn't they have put in Dosu instead? Or even Hanabi or Hiashi, if they wanted another Hyuuga player so badly. 
10) Is there a point in playing through the story mode? I played through all four chapters, and didn't notice anything new unlocked. I guess you win to feel good, though I'm pretty confused about the story itself. What's with Itachi and Kisame fighting the Sound Four? Lol. If there's a translation for the story on the internet somewhere, I'd like the link. =]

Okay, that's all the questions I can think of for now. It's a pretty sicky game. Some of my most favorite things in the game is when both characters punch at the same time, and there's this white sphere that blasts between the two. XD Also, I like other little details like when you're Mizuki and throw a giant shuriken down, and the opponent's foot gets stuck beneath it. Also, things like Haku's ice needles deflecting off of bugs that Shino blasts from his hands is really cool-looking. It's also lots of fun just watching Kyubbi Naruto fight. The animations are really really neat. But the best thing of all IMO about this game is just how fun it is to play as basically every character, since they're all so unique.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Dec 10, 2007)

RyRyMini said:


> No, I didn't.



i think thats why.


----------



## Deathinstinct (Dec 11, 2007)

I'll answer what I can.


Cholisose said:


> 1) If you select the picture of Naruto sitting on his bed in the options menu, it takes you to a screen that has all these tabs at the top with cute little icons, and underneath is a bunch of boxes written in Japanese. Pressing buttons on these boxes does nothing. What is this page all about?!
> If I had to guess, it's likely unlocked items.
> 2) What does Kiba's down + A do? All he does is thrust an arm down to the ground, and his dog sits down. I'm missing the point.
> I don't think there's a point to miss, it really is that worthless.
> ...


----------



## lost1nplace (Dec 11, 2007)

I never did understand Kiba's down + A... how strange.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Dec 11, 2007)

lost1nplace said:


> I never did understand Kiba's down + A... how strange.



if kiba gets hit during the startup d.A, akamaru will attack. otherwise, it is useless.


----------



## Cholisose (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey, thanks deathinstinct and chaosremix. 
So it sounds like Kiba's down+A is a sort of counterattack, but he gets hurt in the process? I'll have to try it out more. (I kept trying while I was far away, and nothing would happen!!) 
And I'll have to keep trying to see all of Kakashi's special copies. The premise is very cool. 
I'm still not noticing the difference with a gate opened for Gai though... I'll keep messing around with that though. 
Filler Mizuki would've been awesome, LOL. Or perhaps just a transformation for Mizuki with back+X. LOL! I can just imagine it. Mizuki does a back+X.. ROOAAARR!!!!!!!!! He turns into Tiger Mizuki! And his run is this sort of stupid trot forward that shakes the arena. 
And it sounds like if you finish chapter one for story mode, you get to start doing missions. But I don't see any point for the other chapters. Except for fun, of course.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Dec 12, 2007)

Kiba's down+A is to set up Akamaru's glitch. Basically, you basically tap A, slight pause, tap A and hold. It basically leaves the dog in the charged state while Kiba is allowed to move freely as long as he is holding down the A button. From there you can figure out ways to abuse the move. Either on wakeup putting the dog behind the opponent and you in front making the Akamaru hit unblockable while the opponent is blocking Kiba's string. It also stops throws, Akamaru will hit the opponent before you get thrown so it can also be used for that. Is pretty good to use, you just have to figure out ways to use it. 

Chouji can eat chips in different situations. After a knock down,after a throw, between rounds that you win and if your opponent is far away from you and is unable to attack you from a long distance. Eating chips is good cause you get some chakra back and after eating the total of 13 chips, your attack power gets boosted about 50%. Every time you eat chips you get some chakra and your power is getting boosted after every chip you eat. Your specials do not get boosted though. You don't need to eat them all in one round they add up to the next round, so you can go 3 in the first round then 5 in the 2nd round that's a total of 8 so eating 5 more in round 3 will give you a total of 13 chips and Chouji will be at his most damaging state.

Hope it helped. ^_^


----------



## Cholisose (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow, that sounds really awesome, actually. Kiba's down+A opens up a whole new world of possibilities. 
And who would have thought that Chouji's chips were that cool?! I'll have to try to eat 13 then from now on. LOL. 

Thanks for the help Dark Kakashi. You must be a master at the game.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Dec 12, 2007)

Cholisose said:


> Wow, that sounds really awesome, actually. Kiba's down+A opens up a whole new world of possibilities.
> And who would have thought that Chouji's chips were that cool?! I'll have to try to eat 13 then from now on. LOL.
> 
> Thanks for the help Dark Kakashi. You must be a master at the game.



 actually i knew about chouji's chips also.


----------



## Cholisose (Dec 14, 2007)

Don't worry, I believe you Chaosremix. =]

But I've got two more questions.
1) How do you pick a character randomly? I've tried everything... I'd say that they just don't have the option, but... come on, this IS a fighting game, right? 
2) Is there a translation anywhere for the game options in multiplayer? Basically, after you pick your characters, you go to the level pick screen, but if you hit a trigger it opens up other options for each player. What are these options?


----------



## Amped Lightning (Dec 14, 2007)

handicaps.

they are triggered with L or R, and you can find a translation guide on play-asia.com.


----------



## Cholisose (Dec 14, 2007)

chaos_remiX9 said:


> handicaps.
> 
> they are triggered with L or R, and you can find a translation guide on play-asia.com.



Aw, sweet. This'll be good with friends new to the game. 

I didn't find the guide at play-asia, but I did find one here at narutoforums.
Naruto 4 Translation Guide

It's very nice, actually. It says everything that's in the game, apparently. You can even print it out and fit it inside of the game box.  Very clever.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Dec 14, 2007)

oh. thats where i got it.

maybe i should send it to rpgshadow from youtube... he doesn't know much about the handicaps, yet he takes lots of requests.


----------



## RyRyMini (Dec 15, 2007)

Randomly picking, I just close my eyes and tilt up/down and stop randomly. xD


----------



## Amped Lightning (Dec 15, 2007)

RyRyMini said:


> Randomly picking, I just close my eyes and tilt up/down and stop randomly. xD



same here.


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 27, 2008)

Guys,i was seriously thinking about getting this game at play-asia,would you say the game is worth 60 dollars now?


----------



## Amped Lightning (Apr 27, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Guys,i was seriously thinking about getting this game at play-asia,would you say the game is worth 60 dollars now?



Yes it is


----------

